#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 茶集︰敲門(13/2)

## 好喝的茶

通告︰從現在開始，所有的茶都會放在本帖內，不會再另開新文章。
各位要喝茶還是要回文，也是在這裏喔。
(請最好說明是回哪杯茶喔。)

另外，每個月月頭，我也會把上個月的茶放到本帖附件中，想打包回家的獸可自行下載。

_____________________________________________________________

角色介紹

一天一杯茶裏鮮少出現角色的名字，大多只描寫角色特徵。
不知道為何，作者總是不喜歡把角色的名字寫上去。

茶(好喝的茶)

總是掛著木桶的白狼，喜歡喝茶。喪失了大部份記憶，正在尋找途中。
因為食物和某些原因而只能吃人肉。
完全沒有身為一頭狼該有的力量，但卻能教唆人類自殺或謀殺，從而得到食物。
聽說，茶身上用來放茶杯的木桶能通住其他空間，還能把人類困住在裏頭。
也聽聞過茶連人的靈魂也能吃掉。
總之，是頭連自己是誰也不清楚，卻一直在做壞事的謎樣白狼。

另外，作者要在這裏感謝各位，原來大家都是那麼關心茶，經常都留意茶的飲食是否健康。這麼說，原來大家都喜歡看到茶繼續吃人，繼續做壞事。所以，其實大家的心腸都挺壞的。



崇(杜崇)

穿黑色大衣的白色狼人，不過黑大衣的尺寸明顯太大。
非常喜歡吃糖果。只要能給予糖果，牠便會拿出各種奇怪的藥物幫助對方，像是商店交易一樣。
崇的藥物都藏在牠的黑大衣下，不過到底收藏了多少藥物，據聞連崇自己也忘了。
崇的藥物總是帶有非常可怕的藥效或副作用，因此害死不少人類。然而崇從不為此而負責過。
偶爾會跟茶一同找吃的。雖然兩個吃不同東西的獸走在一起覓食有點奇怪。
可以算是跟茶一樣壞的無良藥商。

作者順便在這裏提提親愛的杜崇表哥︰你的《藥命》很久沒更新過了。我們當初不是說好要把大家寫的故事連結在一起嗎？逾期可是要罰款的。所以，請把三十萬樂園幣存到作者「好喝的茶」的戶口中，再逾期罰雙倍。



時(時雨秋幻)

青藍色的狐狸，尾巴尖端顯眼地呈現栗色。
跟茶一樣，也喜歡喝茶。不過牠是如何弄得一個茶杯和喝不完的茶，這方面比茶還撲朔迷離。
善於幫助人類，所以也茶是敵對關係，不過似乎也不全然是敵對。
不知道會不會使用暴力，因為從來沒看過牠使用。
偶爾會出來阻止茶吃人，不過是用玩遊戲的方式。所以，似乎時也不太緊張人類，只著緊要阻止茶而已。
其他方面，連作者也不知道。

話說，時是唯一沒給過作者設定的獸，所以作者真的很難把時寫出來。對於作者而言，時真是一頭比茶還要謎的獸……



蒼(皇天蒼狼)

蒼藍色的狼，經常披著一件黑色的披風。這種奇特顏色的毛皮經常讓人嚇一跳。不過，單是會說話這一點也已經夠嚇人了。
喜歡喝礦泉水，不過作者現在還找不到機會寫進去。
跟茶一樣愛吃人肉，不過跟茶不同，蒼是用暴力取得的。
偶爾會跟茶一起出來覓食。
蒼身上的披風，有著不下於茶的木桶，或是崇的黑大衣的神奇用途，至少知道它能用作瞬間移動。到目前為止，連作者也不清楚到底那披風是什東西。

另外，不是為了寫這篇角色介紹而把鋪塵已久設定拿出來看，作者也不知道原來蒼披著的是「斗蓬」，不是「披風」。在蒼第一次在「報復」出場時，作者也是寫「斗蓬」，但在「報復」的下半部，以及以後有出場的篇章，全都變成「披風」了。連作者也不清楚為什麼會誤寫，不過作者也不打算改掉，任由它錯下去……



銳(tsume)

穿綠色風衣，藍色長褲的銀白色狼人。口袋裏藏著一把銀灰色的折疊小刀。
平常眼睛為冰藍色，看到血或者用刀切割過血肉後，便會變為金黃色。
不吃人肉，不過非常嗜血。看到血會想殺人。
偶爾茶會利用這一點，借銳的手來得到人肉。其實銳是中立的，不支持也不敵視茶。只要不礙到銳，銳大半不會去襲擊任何生物的。
根據目擊者的供詞說，銳大多出現在了無人煙的樹林裏，出現前會不尋常地冒霧氣和吹冷風，出現時會使人感到刺眼，像是銳本身會發出芒般，之後目擊者便被殺害了。請別問作者是怎麼從已經死掉的目擊者裏取口供的。

其實，連作者也不清楚為什麼要這麼寫，明明銳作者的設定都沒寫過這些的說。不過，作者也不打算把它改掉了。



VARARA(VARARA)
淡紫色，青蛙外形的生物。聽說是外星人。經常都會把一條白色印有三個倒三角形的布巾當作帽子戴在頭上。
雖說是青蛙，不過還是有那條蝌蚪尾巴。
熱愛音樂，是鋼琴高手。除了鋼琴外，也擅長於雙簧管吹奏。
牠的樂曲似乎有一種魔力，可以令人有愉快輕鬆的感覺，甚至會在不知不覺間造夢。
能操縱雷電攻擊，不過由於個性愛好和平，所以很少會用得上。
不喜歡有生物被殺害，所以牠跟茶大概是敵對的。



可能你會覺得這篇角色介紹很無聊，說了等於沒說，看完還想揍作者一頓。作者自己也那麼認為，作者也不知道自己到底寫了啥鬼東西。一天一杯茶果然什麼都很謎。

_____________________________________________________________


一天一杯茶．幻想︰葬魂異(19/12)

注意︰本篇文章含少量血腥劇情和過激文字，請以放鬆的心情觀看。

　　*我的雙手埋葬了自己的靈魂。*



　　我躺在凌亂不堪的床上，脫去上衣，看著身上纍纍的傷痕。新的傷痕疊上了舊的傷痕，縱橫交錯地劃出詭異的抽象圖案。

　　縱使過了多久，我還是能分辨哪些傷痕是皮帶造成的，哪些是用鐵尺打下去的。原因無他，我已經有太多次被父母虐打的經驗了，身體都把這些傷痕的細節記下來了。

　　我大力按揉上今天新加入的「筆劃」，然後把未經稀釋的消毒火酒狠狠塗在傷口上。我隨即感到火熱的刺痛。

　　「哼。」我冷笑一聲。我竟然還能感到痛楚，我還以為這身體已經沒有知覺了呢。

　　痛楚越來越激烈，我終於忍不住流下淚來。

　　我真的很痛，心真的很痛。



　　我造了一個夢。矇矓中，我看見一頭我沒見過的白狼。

　　『你不想要這身體嗎？』白狼問著。

　　「……」我沒有回答。

　　『你的靈魂拋棄了這副軀體呢，真可惜。』牠繼續說︰『不如就借給我用吧，反正你也不要了，不是嗎？』

　　「……」我依然沈默著。

　　『那我就當你默認嘍。』白狼笑著說。

　　我的視野馬上被黑暗籠罩了。



　　『喂，喂。』

　　我被什麼聲音從夢中給叫醒了。我揉揉雙眼，竟看見一頭白狼。

　　『要開始了喔。』牠笑道。什麼要開始了？

　　我這才發覺自己竟說不了話。然後，身體不受控制的下床。我用盡一切方法，都沒辦法讓身體停下來，只能任由它走出我的房間。

　　身體帶著我走進客廳，然後它從電視下的抽屜裏拿出一個很重的鐵鎚。是一把我的印象中沒見過的鐵鎚。或許這鐵鎚真的存在罷，反正我對這個家，不存有什麼印象。

　　身體拖著鐵鎚，慢步走到我爸媽的房間前。然後，它毫不客氣地把門砸開。



　　縱使發出了如此巨大的聲響，父母還是毫無反應地睡死在床上。

　　身體走到床前，雙手舉起了鐵鎚。

　　敲！

　　鐵鎚落在父親的胸口。他口中隨即吐出了一口鮮血。

　　身體拿起了鐵鎚，又再次敲在同一個部位上。

　　敲、敲、敲！

　　聽到了像是骨折和內臟破裂的聲音，我才意識到要阻止我的身體。

　　身體又要敲下鐵鎚，我奮力的阻止它。終於，鐵鎚的落點偏了。

　　卻偏了在父親的臉上。



　　我的心顫動得很厲害。看到父親的臉被鐵陷給完全陷下去，我簡直不敢想像他的臉孔變成如何。

　　身體緩緩地把鐵鎚拿起。我想閉上雙眼，卻又控制不了。我被強逼看見父親被扭曲的臉。

　　父親的臉正中凹進了一個血肉模糊的坑洞。鼻骨和上顎明顯碎裂了，連同脫落的牙齒，在鮮紅的爛肉中透著點點慘白。眼球受不住衝擊，在眼眶爆突出來。原本白色的眼球也被染成紅色，如同兩顆詭異的櫻桃般晃動著。

　　我的心跳近乎要停止了。我的內心竭斯底里地叫喊著，慘叫著！

　　我的身體拿著鐵鎚瘋狂起舞著！



　　砰、砰、砰！

　　眼前爸媽的身體，激烈地晃動著，同時爆發出鮮血。房間裏的六面牆壁早已沾上大片紅色，整間房彌漫著一陣腥氣。

　　鐵鎚就像沖孔機般「沖」著他們的身體。皮肉綻開了，白骨露了出來。骨折了，內臟浮現出來。內臟也破碎了，墨黑色的汁液噴出來。

　　身體舉起染成黑紅色的鐵鎚，又一個全壘打！

　　母親的天蓋骨碎了，整顆頭顱飛脫了出來。身體仍不放過它，給這顆頭顱來一個滅絕的敲擊！

　　頭顱像棒打西瓜般碎裂了，白色的腦漿混和著鮮紅的血液，像失控的幫浦般向四方八面狂噴，噴得我整個人都是。

　　他倆的軀體早已不成人形了，但身體仍不滿足地到處敲擊著。它把床頭燈敲碎了，把書桌敲開一個窟窿了，甚至把鐵架床敲到變形了，它仍是在敲著，敲著！

　　終於，手一個抓不穩，像詛咒般恐怖的鐵鎚飛脫到地上，身體才靜止不動了。



　　奪回身體控制權的我，現在懂得做的事就只有哭。

　　『哼哼，你怎麼在哭啊？你不是應該很開心的嗎？』白狼走進房間，諷刺著。

　　「我怎麼可能會開心啊！」我近乎是用吼的叫著。

　　『你怎麼可能不會開心喔？』白狼喝著不知道從哪來的茶，道︰『你最恨的人現在都死了，還是非常非常慘烈地死去，你應該很高興才對！你心中的忿恨全都發洩出來了！』

　　「你……」我接不上話，只得啜泣著。

　　『你在哭什麼，你在哭什麼喔？』白狼不滿地說著︰『他們有什麼東西值得你哭啊。你說說看！你說說看啊！』白狼把臉逼過來。

　　「我……不知道。」我哽咽著答。

　　『那就不要哭！給我笑！笑啊！你父母不是經常虐打你麼？他們不是禁止你做想做的事麼？他們不是毀滅了你的人際關係、你的夢想、你的人生麼！』白狼咒罵著︰『他們該死！非常的該死！我告訴你，你剛才所做的，正是實現你內心最深處的仇恨，你最渴望的事，就是要殺死你父母！』

　　「不！不是這樣的！我只是……只是……」我的聲音越來越小。因為，縱使不是我所想的，我的身體還是做了如此過份的事。

　　『你只是太害怕而已。』白狼的聲線突然變得溫柔。『無論如何，你的內心一定覺得︰「我的爸媽真是死得太好了！」你不是這樣想麼？』

　　「……我根本就沒有這麼想過。」我黯然地答道︰「我根本就不想我爸媽死掉。」

　　『難道，你想你的父母繼續虐待你？』

　　「我不知道，我什麼都不知道。」我捲縮成一團。我什麼都不想知道！



　　『罷了。』白狼冷冷道︰『假如你想你爸媽復活的話，就撿起那鐵鎚往自己的頭上敲去吧。我能用你的命換回他們的命。』

　　我馬上抬頭睜著白狼。

　　『你想怎麼做就怎麼做，我不想再管了。』白狼別過頭去，自顧自的喝著茶。

　　我的手撿起了鐵鎚，緩緩地舉起。

　　真的要這麼做嗎？我也不清楚我為什麼要這麼做，我只是不想我的爸媽就此死去而已。

　　我閉上眼睛，雙手就這麼揮了下去。



　　什麼事也沒有發生。我睜開眼，手上的鐵鎚消失了，連帶父母的屍體，四淺的血跡全都不見了。

　　『你果然沒令我失望。』一隻藍色的狐狸跳了進來，對著我說。

　　『不過卻令我很失望呢。』白狼沒趣地說著︰『我還以為穩贏的說。』

　　藍狐轉過頭對白狼說︰『我早說了，這個人類還沒有放棄良心。』

　　『好好好，是我輸了。』白狼無力地趴在地上。『真是的，害我白高興一場。』



　　「請問——」我一頭霧水地問著。

　　『不要問了。解釋完你也不會明白。』白狼冷冷地打斷我，道︰『反正就是你贏了。』

　　「我贏了？我不明白你們在說什麼。」

　　『這頭白狼原本就有要誘惑你殺死你父母的企圖，幸得我及時阻止。』藍狐解釋著。

　　『然後嘛，我就跟這多管閒事的狐狸打賭。我讓你造了這個夢，控制你的身體去殺害你的父母。如果你有悔疚，甚至不惜犧牲自己也要救活你父母的話，就算你和狐狸贏了，我就會放棄對你的打算。』白狼接著解釋道。

　　「我……我在造夢？」我疑惑地問著。這夢也太真實了。

　　『要是我能在現實中操控人類，我也不用那麼麻煩，經常要去借他人之手來替我獵食了。』白狼輕啜了口茶，說︰『罷了，這裏沒有我想要的食物，我走了。』白狼說完，便消失於空氣之中。



　　「狐狸……先生？」我對著還留在一旁的藍色狐狸說。

　　『你還有什麼問題？』

　　「我想問，為什麼我會為父母的死而難過？為什麼我竟然會去關心他？明明他們待我很差……」我低聲問道。

　　『人不會關心對待自己不好的人，縱使他們是自己的父母。』藍狐答。

　　我用疑問的眼神看著牠。牠繼續說︰『答案其實早在你的心中，不是嗎？』

　　隨即牠也消失了。我的眼前又變回一片黑暗。



　　當我醒來時，竟發覺我自己躺在醫院病床上。我只覺得脖子一陣陣痛。

　　我的父母，完整無缺地坐在床旁的椅上，睡著了。

　　我向護士查問，才知道我昨晚睡覺時，竟用手掐住自己的脖子。我現經昏迷了一天一夜，而我的爸媽就一直在我身邊陪著我。

　　對於在夢中殺死自己父母，我居然會悔疚到要做到如此地步。

　　我向護士拿了條被子，細心的蓋在爸媽上。

　　我嘲笑我自己了。

_____________________________________________________________


幸福其實無處不在，
然而我們都只在意不幸，而忽略身邊的幸福。

這篇文章，其實是我的雙手埋葬了自己的靈魂的另一個版本。

嗯，我也不太清楚這是杯苦茶還是咖啡(炸)。
總之大家覺得還喝得下去就好(死)。

其實，這杯茶原本可以作一個悲傷結局的。
我故意要扭轉結局的原因是︰這是我對那位朋友的祝福(茶)。

最近他已沒有再提他家裏的慘事了，臉上的笑容多了(笑)。

反倒是我最近很多測驗，臉上的愁容多了(死)。
請原諒我餘下的精力去回大家的文，容我再拖一天……(被毆)

----------


## 瀟湘

這茶...幾許戚然後有幾許光明
或許大部分的慘劇都是一時衝
動下造成的吧!
不過這好像是少數被阻止成功\r
的一次呢!恭喜你做白工

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應:一天一杯茶．幻想︰葬魂異(19/12)

所謂好茶就是有些苦味~還可以回甘~真是杯好喝的茶  :Wink:  
我ㄧ口氣喝完了感覺有點像咖啡!?~期待品嚐明天的茶~ :P 

引用:{幸福其實無處不在，然而我們都只在意不幸，而忽略身邊的幸福。}
這就是~所謂身在福中不知福嗎!?~ 

~寫文辛苦了~敬祝測驗順利pass  :Wink:

----------


## 風佐笨狼

葬魂異(19/12)

笑)不管怎麼說，總是你的父母

雖然我不知道什麼力量讓他們改過良心
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    其實他們想再繼續虐待，可不能沒有這個孩子阿    
    


不論茶大祝福的是哪位，都希望他能幸福

這杯茶是3/4甜1/4苦

看到他父母被那樣虐待後，心理是蠻爽的(甜

看到最後沒死人雖然有點可惜，不過卻替主角感到高興，還好沒做了後悔的事(半甜半苦

不過茶大又沒吃到食物了= =""真可惜阿

----------


## 小樂

這杯茶讓我想到了...
我的心靈創傷呢...XD
小樂我不會因家裡因素而改變我的性格
我覺得這是我的人生
這我的戲
我要好好當自己的導演
掙脫在我身邊的束縛..
我的人生、我的戲　
要由我自己來引導！

　　　　　　　　　　　ｐｓ.這篇文讓我得到一個教訓..
                                        就是在吃肉類宵夜時千萬不要來看茶大的文XD

----------


## 狼佐

總算見識到茶大的文章威力了(笑

因為之前的文章似乎都有跟前面的連貫,原諒敝狼懶的一篇一篇看orz

這篇是短篇的,所以馬上進來觀賞了,茶大的文筆確實令人著迷

看來我在文版也有新的學習對象了XD以後請多多指教ˇ

----------


## 呆虎鯨

動物遇到困境的時候只有兩種反應：戰或逃
　　看來主角也是一樣逃避類的＝Ｗ＝

　　虐殺那邊寫的很好唷！
　　只不過不知道．．．不知道父母會不會故技重施了．．．

----------


## Triumph

虐殺......好像在那裡看過......嗯......想不起來(倒

這是一幅圖,看完就忘掉吧http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3...0061858wg2.png

這集字特別多啊,相信那一定對你是很重要的朋友吧?

對立與共存,今次光明獲勝~下次就黑暗了吧......

----------


## tsume

回應:  幻想︰葬魂異(19/12) 

茶茶又一虐殺XD
這次下手更狠呢,整個面目全非了
不過主角父母真變成這樣,茶又要怎麼吃呢??

嗯嗯
幸福是無所不在的
凡事保持積極的態度,總有一天會發現好事就在身邊的
只是你一直沒注意到^^


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    原來茶真的可以跑到夢裡!!
那麼有空能來跟我喝茶嗎XD(笑)

----------


## Red.K熾仔

嗯哼，小獸覺得裡頭的白狼跟地獄少女的
氣質還蠻相近的...

雖然印象中只看了二篇茶作品，不過仍然
喜歡這文章中苦澀中之後回甘的感覺。

回甘，就像現泡一樣，又是一杯好茶XD!(被打)

----------


## tsume

> 嗯哼，小獸覺得裡頭的白狼跟地獄少女的
> 氣質還蠻相近的...
> 
> 雖然印象中只看了二篇茶作品，不過仍然
> 喜歡這文章中苦澀中之後回甘的感覺。
> 
> 回甘，就像現泡一樣，又是一杯好茶XD!(被打)


呵呵
那麼翠羽要知道
那隻白狼就是 好喝的茶 本狼XD
其他在 一天一杯茶 裡出場的獸也都是樂園的獸們喔XD

----------


## a70701111

12/19
這樣回文……
會很可怕阿……
到時候文章串為連著一大篇吧XD
這篇，說明著不管怎樣，殺了人之後，良心還是會愧疚。
即使對自己不好，心情也是一樣的吧。
看來，到時候回茶茶的文，得要多注意了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回應:一天一杯茶．幻想︰葬魂異(19/12)

茶大輸了一場打賭，食物又跑掉啦(被毆)


主角還算有良心啦~


題外:這樣的話，以後回文要麻煩點了XD(炸)

[/s]

----------


## 影曲

話說回來還沒有看過殺父殺母的
如果目的是為了殺害父母，那就不會生下來了

如果我自己遇到當時的狀況，大概也是選自殺~
有人說活著就是希望，而會活著最初也是父母的關係~

----------------------
恭喜茶大的朋友恢復笑容~(放煙火)~
---------------------
恭喜茶茶賭輸了~
話說藍狐是誰啊-.-?

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　瀟湘︰
嗯。曾聽說一些社工說過︰
人有自殺，或是殺人的意向只是「一時間的衝動」。
只要過了那個時間點，他就不會再想做出如此行為了。

所以，茶的工作，就是要在人處於這種時間點時，加鹽添醋XD

當幾次白工就算了，反正太順利會不好玩(啥)。
人有63億那麼多，這個害不死，還有很多選擇嘛XD(被毆)



TO　與狼共舞︰
嗯，這杯茶從很久開始就在計畫了。
(所以有點發霉？)

好喝就好哩(笑)。
至於是茶還是咖啡就不要管太多了XD

感謝祝福(笑)。
測驗卷今天派回來哩。
我的分數是29/35，還好(茶)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
不管怎麼說，人總是會有良心啊。
小迪版主經常都說︰良心能被埋沒，不能被毀滅(茶)。

嗯，其實我凡是寫到血腥的部份，心裏都是莫名的興奮(炸)。
我好像很喜歡寫血腥文的樣子(汗)。

茶沒吃到食物，就算了。
餓了就抓蒼狼吃……(被毆)



TO　∮樂狼∮︰
嗯嗯，不因為不快的事而難過，
反而是更努力的活出自己的顏色喔(笑)。

要加油，要活得快樂哩(笑)。

嗯……吃肉類宵夜跟看茶的文有衝突嗎(汗)？
我一向都習慣一邊吃午餐一看血腥電影的說XD(炸)



TO　鐵狼︰
一天一杯茶都是獨立的故事喔。
縱使有部份有連貫，但獨立來看也可以的(笑)。
唯一連續的，就是「不存在的故事」系列吧(茶)。

感謝讚賞(笑)。
其實我也在學習，儘量讓自己的文筆更好。
所以，有什麼批評也請別客氣地提出來喔(茶)。

最後，請小心中茶毒哩(？)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
茶也是逃避類的唄。
畢竟茶總是不會直接去面對問題啊(汗)。

虐殺那邊用了不少時間去描寫，看來沒有白費XD
我喜歡虐殺的說(炸飛)。

至於主角父母那邊……
就讓主角去解決好了(啥鬼)。



TO　Triumph︰
嗯，那幅圖真是令我莫名的興奮(咦)。
(身體爛掉了，爛掉了耶XD)

沒錯哩。他是我從小學認識到現在的朋友。
大約也認識了六、七年了(茶)。

嗯，根據一天一杯茶的風格，
黑暗大概會比光明勝出很多XD



TO　tsume︰
我承認我是故意要寫到那麼變態的XD(被毆)
想鍛鍊描寫能力嘛(誤)！

茶怎麼吃，就是更深層次的學問了(誤)。

是啊。所以我一直都在享受身邊的幸福(茶)。

其實，那不是夢裏(謎)。
有發現到茶身上少了什麼「平常一定會有的東西」嗎(燦笑)？


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    茶的木桶不見了耶。
究竟是為什麼哩，呵呵呵……    
    




TO　翠羽狼︰
請原諒我太久沒看過動漫，
我不知道什麼是地獄少女(炸飛)。

你覺得好喝就好哩(笑)。



TO　tsume二號(誤)︰
順帶一提，茶是奸角哩。

不過在現實中的我可是非常善良XD
(謎︰完全不可信。)



TO　小迪版主︰
這個是鯨的主意喔。
我也覺得把茶串連在一個帖會比較好(茶)。
這樣串連下去，不知道什麼時候會超過10頁(遠目)。

這篇也是有說明到良心的。
不過我比較所說的是，主角對幸福的發現XD

其實也不用太在意了。
大家輕輕鬆鬆地喝茶就好(笑)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
那麼只好拿蒼狼充饑了XD(被滅)

由於主角還有良心，所以茶的晚餐飛走了QQ(啥)
時雨大真是好殘忍啊(大誤)。

嗯，不過我也不想一天一杯茶過散佈啦。
這樣會很難看到以前的茶的。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰交換(20/12)

　　今天練習籃球練太遲了。到我意識到要回家時，天都全黑了。

　　沒辦法嘛，誰叫下星期一就要去比賽呢？身為前鋒的我當然不敢在賽前練習有一絲怠慢。

　　我拖著疲累的身軀，往回家的路上走去。夜晚的街道特別寧靜，只有幾個稀疏的人影。

　　早已筋疲力盡的我只知道要儘快回家睡覺，竟沒察覺到一輛摩托車正往這裏駛來。

　　在我的腦袋作出反應之時，馳騁的摩托車已碰上了我……



　　在我再度有知覺的時候，第一個感覺就是「痛死了」。

　　等到疼痛消退了點，我才發現到自己已躺在醫院。我撐起身，想活動僵硬的四肢。

　　……我的腿怎麼沒有反應了？怎麼會動不了了！

　　「醫生！醫生！」我驚慌得大喊。



　　經那摩托車這麼一撞，我的人生就被它撞碎了——我的脊椎骨受了傷，下半身癱了。

　　我殘廢了。

　　接下來，我的家人和朋友好像有過來探望我，我的思緒完全地被擾亂了，什麼也記不清楚。唯一比較能聽得清楚的，就是下星期的籃球比賽，我正選的位置被取代了。

　　「對不起……」卓，那個取代我位置的人，也來探病。他一臉內疚地對我道歉。

　　「你不需要道歉，是我倒霉而已。」我說。

　　「我真的很對不起……」卓似乎是為了什麼，仍然道歉著。

　　「夠了，你只要替我打好比賽就行。請讓我靜一靜。」我稍嫌厭惡地說，畢竟我不想被可憐。

　　病房又只剩下我一個人。



　　『嗨。』『早安喔。』

　　病房的確只剩我一個人，只是有兩頭白狼不知道從哪裏竄進來，其中一頭還是兩足站立，像個人類。

　　「探病時間過了。」我無神地說著。

　　『你對會說話的狼沒有興趣嗎？』其中一頭攜著木桶的白狼問道。

　　「沒有。」我才剛受到半身不遂的打擊，壓根兒沒有心情管這種事。

　　『縱使能我們能治好你的腿，也沒興趣嗎？』另一個穿著大碼黑色大衣的狼人說著。

　　「有什麼方法？醫生都說沒救了。」我對牠們的話抱著懷疑。

　　『不相信嗎？』狼人笑著把一瓶奇怪的藥水塗在我的腳上。

　　「唔！」已經失去知覺的雙腿竟傳出麻痺的刺痛，但隨即卻又沒了反應。



　　「你們真的有方法治好我？」我驚訝地問著。

　　『一顆藥搞定。』狼人把一顆白色藥丸交給我。

　　『來，用這個送服。』另一頭白狼從牠身上的木桶裏取出一杯茶，遞到我手上。

　　我半信半疑地把藥吞了。過了一會兒，雙腿還是沒有動靜。

　　「……」我不友善地瞪眼看著兩頭白狼。

　　『還有一顆藥喔，』狼人拿著一顆黑色的藥丸，說︰『不過這是給別人吃的。』

　　「什麼意思？」我疑惑問道。

　　『吃下這藥的人，他的雙腳會跟你的互換，也就是說他會代替你成為殘廢。』白狼解釋著說︰『至於要與誰交換，就是你的問題了喔。』

　　牠們留下了藥和一封信。

　　「這是什麼？」我指著信問。

　　『這是剛才那個一直跟你道歉的人遺下的。』白狼說完，牠們就走了。

　　我拿起信閱讀。

　　「哼。」我冷笑一聲。「原來是這樣。」



　　我請護士聯絡上卓。

　　「前輩，找我有事嗎？」卓問著。

　　「別把我稱呼得那麼老啦。我只是想跟你談談比賽的事。」我招手叫他走過來。「來，這是我媽熬的湯，我喝不完，你幫幫忙把它清掉吧。」我捧出一碗熱湯。

　　「可是——」

　　「別可是了，這可是很滋補哩。叫你喝就喝吧。」我把事先溶了黑色藥丸湯推到他面前，擺出一副笑臉。

　　卓難為情地把湯喝完，然後問︰「關於比賽的事，前輩有什麼要指教的？」

　　「嗯，醫生差不多時間要巡房了。你先出去等一下。」我編了個藉口要他出房。

　　他才剛踏出房，就驀然倒下了。



　　過了不久，我就聽到了卓過世的消息。

　　我悄悄地活動雙腳，它終於有反應了。看來我的雙腳跟卓的成功互換了。然而卓怎麼會……？

　　『看來你雙腿復原了嘛。』『那麼快就找到犧牲者了？』上次的兩頭白狼又再出現在我面前。

　　「我的確是成功換回了雙腿。不過他竟然死了。你們不是說那人只會代替我成為殘廢嗎！」我嚴肅地質問著。

　　『每個人對藥物的反應都有差異，可能就因此出、了、點、意、外、吧。』狼人諷刺地答道。

　　我終於醒悟到︰原來被交換的人會因此而死掉。牠們是存心隱暪事實的。

　　『不過幸好你沒有出「意外」，那麼真是太好了。』白狼陰笑著諷刺道。

　　我強忍著要衝上去揍這兩頭狼的意欲，深呼吸良久後才說︰「罷了，反正他該死。」

　　『哦？』白狼瞇著眼問︰『為什麼？』

　　「看得懂文字吧？」我把卓上次遺下的信交予白狼。



　　『是道歉信哪。原來把你撞成癱瘓的就是他喔。』白狼邊讀著信邊說︰『看來他的道歉得不到你的原諒，你必須要他賠償呢。』

　　『他只是意外中撞倒了你，想不到你就因此而這麼對待他哩。』狼人瞪大眼睛，驚訝地說。

　　「……我不容許自己要靠著輪椅過完這下半生。」我別過頭。

　　『沒關係，反正你找誰做犧牲品，我們也管不著。』白狼說︰『但願你找到一個充份的藉口，讓你的良心過得去。』

　　『還有要好好珍惜你剩下的時光喔。』狼人詭異地笑道，然後隨白狼一同離開了。

　　我倒抽了一口涼氣。我心裏自責著︰我竟然要別人代替我受難，甚至還害死他。然而，我真的不能接受我半身癱瘓的事實，無論如何我都得康復。

　　卓，是你撞倒我的。儘管我不應怪罪於你，但是我實在找不到其他對象了。只有犧牲你，我才有藉口去逃避良心的責備。



　　今天，卓的遺體要被送去火化了。我並沒有出席葬禮，我已不敢再面對他。我只是在殯儀館外等待儀式完畢。

　　突然，我的雙腿傳來被火燒的刺痛。我跌倒在地，痛苦地翻滾著。

　　『喔喔，找到你了。』狼人突然出現在我身後。

　　「救……我……」我痛得幾乎叫不出來了。

　　『我忘了說，你那雙腿其實還接連著原有者的身軀。』狼人看了看殯儀館裏，苦笑著說︰『不過，好像也太遲了呢，屍體也開始火化了。儘管你的雙腿不會著火，不過你會真切感覺到火燒的痛苦喔。』

　　我答不出話，因為灼痛都已經蔓延至全身了。

　　『嗯，你身上傳出燒烤的香味呢。』狼人脫下牠身上的黑大衣，蓋在我身上。『茶一定會很喜歡的。』

_____________________________________________________________


沒有人想受苦，所以人都想盡辦法讓別人為自己受難。

嗯，因為昨晚出了點意外，導致現在才能貼上昨晚的茶，真是非常抱歉(死)。

今天的茶將會晚點貼上。

我現在還有事要忙QQ

----------


## Triumph

施比受更有福嘛~某心理學家的名言:

「當我切到手指,這叫做悲劇;當你掉入水溝淹死,這叫做喜劇。」

還有一句:

「寧可讓世界毀滅,也不讓自己的手指破皮。」

這次的結論是:欺騙的確很重要......

偶爾來點「欺騙」,「貪婪」和「有計劃的謀殺」

一直在想,如果主角是比較睿智的人,還能反將茶大一軍,結果會怎樣呢......

----------


## 呆虎鯨

雖然是人類會有的反應，不過這種想法還真討厭ｑ＿ｑ

　　反主角一軍也不是不可能ｘｄ
　　不過這部有主角威唷ｘｄｄ

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這是回應19/12那一篇的





> TO　風佐笨狼︰
> 不管怎麼說，人總是會有良心啊。
> 小迪版主經常都說︰良心能被埋沒，不能被毀滅(茶)。
> 
> 嗯，其實我凡是寫到血腥的部份，心裏都是莫名的興奮(炸)。
> 我好像很喜歡寫血腥文的樣子(汗)。
> 
> 茶沒吃到食物，就算了。
> 餓了就抓蒼狼吃……(被毆)
> ...



茶大想拿小獸我來充飢!?(極度驚訝!!)


我還想活耶XD

雖然都是跟茶大一起害人，不過滿快樂的(啥?)

所以別拿小獸我來充飢啦!!

抓時雨大好了(炸)


以下是回應20/12的

茶大又害人啦(被咬)


話說主角真的滿倒楣的。


不過主角做法太...了，他都來道歉了說，應該選別人吧，不過最後他也有報應啦

就是成為茶大的食物(啥)

都怪杜崇大沒把藥的效果說清楚(被咬)

最後給茶大:焦肉別吃太多，會得癌症喔(笑)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

12/20：

呃，又撞題了。（默）

把人撞倒確實是有錯……
但要用命來換始終是太過頭了。

不理智的結果往往是變成壞茶餐桌上的佳餚呀。


嗯，這次是烤人肉大餐哩。
又添一樣新菜色了。（筆記）（被滅）

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 : 一天一杯茶︰交換 (20/12)

啊~好香的一杯茶阿~
~恭喜茶大有碳烤可以享受哩~  :wuffer_thpt:  

可以一起享用嗎茶大??(分一點就好...)
碳烤看起來很好吃的樣子...(躲在旁邊偷看)
本小狼是聞香前來看看的...
---------------------------------------------------------
回應 : 一天一杯茶︰厲鬼 (21/20)
嗯~新口味的茶~好喝!!
玩弄作虧心事的獵物...(好好玩的樣子)
看起來好好玩的樣子...(躲在旁邊偷看)

附上一些精神糧食:
茶茶~寫文辛苦了喔~加油 ! 加油 ! 
~本小狼在背後默默的支持你~

----------


## 風佐笨狼

=ˇ=""主角倒楣，遇上飆車騎士

卓更倒楣，遇上不諒解的人

話說，如果是我大概也沒辦法原諒他吧

一開始是想說死一個人就夠茶大吃了

後來看到屍體要被焚化，還以為茶大又吃不到食物了

誰知道，原來茶大今天想吃炭烤=ˇ=""

不過這篇的杜崇怎麼沒有要糖果呢？

還是說這是杜崇給茶大的生日禮物，不要求回報的參予

----------


## 影曲

一天一杯茶︰交換(20/12) 

話說這次主角
自思也自私的太嚴重了~
我討厭自私的人+1
不過交易的最後還是一樣~被吃掉~ 一ˇ一
不過焦掉的部份別吃太多呀~小心吃壞肚子~(嘿嘿)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰厲鬼(21/20)

　　她俯在地，手腳並用地向著我爬來。

　　我拼了命的逃跑，然而她的身影越來越大，越來越接近……

　　我突然不能向前走了。我低下頭一看，只見到胸口穿了個大洞，一個球體就從洞裏伸出來……

　　那是她的頭顱。



　　「啊！」我驚醒過來。原來我造了個惡夢。

　　我大口喘著氣，全身都冒著冷汗，而且還帶著陣陣刺痛。她那血淋淋的可怖臉龐依然在我腦中揮之不去，使我打了個寒顫。

　　我看看床上的鬧鐘，才凌晨一點。可是我已經被嚇得毫無睡意。

　　我到底有多少個晚上沒能安睡了？



　　我到浴室洗了個澡。我這才發覺，原來我全身佈滿鮮紅的抓痕，有些還流著血的。

　　難道她回來了？不，不可能的。她已經死了，就在當晚被我——

　　咯、咯、咯。

　　我被突如其來的敲門聲嚇了一大跳。整間房子都有我一個人，是誰在浴室外敲門？

　　咯咯咯咯。敲門聲更急了。

　　「誰？」我勉強壯了膽，對門外問道。

　　『鬼差。』

　　「鬼……鬼差？」我驚慌得心都要跳出來了。「你……你想幹什麼？」

　　『先聽我說，』對方的聲音冰冷得沒有感情。『你認識她嗎？』

　　門縫裏漏進一張黑白照，是她的臉。

　　「她是我剛過世的妻子，有什麼事？」我強作鎮定地答。

　　『原本她的魂魄已到了地獄，不過她最近脫逃了。』鬼差解釋著︰『我們查到她潛伏在這附近。』

　　「什麼！」我嚇得罵︰「你們怎麼做事的！萬人她跑出來害人怎麼辦！」

　　『真是抱歉，不過我們已經有準備了。』浴室的門打開了，一隻森白的爪子遞來一杯茶。『喝了它。它能保護你不受傷害。』

　　我馬上把茶喝了。



　　「這樣我就安全了吧。」我把空的茶杯放回浴室門邊，讓那蒼白得可怕的爪子收回。

　　『嗯。我保證這茶能保護無辜的人，除非她是你害死的。』

　　我的心頭一震。「怎會，怎可能呢？我是無辜的。」我逞強地說著。

　　『是無辜的就最好。』他像是諷刺地道。『好了，我也要去工作了。希望短期內不會再見。』

　　「等等。」我叫住他，問︰「如果——我是說如果，如果我是害死她的人呢？」

　　『那麼，那杯茶反而就會吸引她過來尋仇。』語罷，門外再沒有動靜。

　　我整個人愣住了。



　　縱使洗了澡，可是我還是不停冒汗——我現在只感到極度的害怕。

　　我把全屋的燈都開了，讓光明充斥著屋裏每一吋空間，好讓我的心能安定點。看來今夜我得開著燈睡覺了。

　　不知道是不是喝了那杯茶的關係，我感到全身發冷，思維十分混亂。我和她的生活記憶片段不斷在我腦裏盤旋著，揮之不去。我起身想去喝杯暖水——

　　唰！

　　屋裏又再度回歸黑暗。



　　『嗚——嗷——！』

　　我嚇得跌坐在地上。這是狼的嚎叫？不！一定是她回來了！回來找我報仇了！

　　我跌趺坐坐地摸黑而行，想要逃出這間屋子。

　　我感到臉突然被一塊類似布的東西蓋著，使我一個重心不穩跌在地上。

　　「啊——！」我痛得大叫，我的腿好像被什麼鋒利的東西給抓住了！

　　「放……放開我！」我鬼叫著，拖著腿在屋子裏四處撞著。



　　一塊不知從何而來的布絆倒了我，然後我感到兩隻爪子在我背上劃去。

　　我痛得在地上翻滾，甚至無法起身，只能在地上爬動。

　　「求……求求妳放過我，我是無心殺你的——啊呀！」我的手臂又被抓到了，掙扎了良久才逃脫。

　　踏、踏、踏。她似是故意的加重腳步聲，慢慢往這裏走過來。

　　我拼了命似的在地上爬著，然而腳步聲卻越來越大，越來越接近……

　　我突然不能向前爬了，而且胸口傳來撕心裂肺般的劇痛。我下意識地用手蓋住胸口。

　　——心臟真的被撕裂了。



　　燈光戲劇性地突然又亮起來。我竟看到一頭白狼，和一頭染著血的蒼藍色狼。

　　『既能玩又能吃。茶，你這餿主意不錯。』蒼狼舔著爪子上的血，笑道。

　　『有空玩玩話劇，也是不錯的消遣喔。』白狼一邊喝著茶，一邊說。

　　我認出白狼前肢上的茶杯。

　　『如果你沒做過，你根本就不用害怕。』白狼晃晃茶杯，笑道︰『你做了虧心事喔。』

　　『就算他沒有中計，我也會用暴力直接解決啦。』蒼狼補充道。

　　『可是看他驚慌得如斯狼狽，不是很有趣嗎？』白狼陰笑著。

　　蒼狼抖抖身體，一塊黑色披風憑空出現在牠身上。『也對，我用這披風玩絆人遊戲玩得很盡興。』

　　「你們……是誰？」我睜眼看著這兩頭詭異極了的狼。

　　牠倆張牙舞爪，同時笑道︰

　　『鬼差啊。』

_____________________________________________________________


人害人，多不過人害自己。

呼，終於在把今天的茶給趕完了。
我已經很睏了啊OTL

唉，還有14日的茶沒寫好啊(死)……
只好明天再趕回了(飛走)。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

這次加入鬼怪的新血，感覺很新鮮唷ｏｗｏ
　　茶多想一些新主題吧（被毆飛）

　　不做虧心事，半夜不怕鬼敲門ｏｗｏ
　　反正看到鬼跟他拼就對了，反正你死之後也是變成鬼阿＝ｗ＝
　　可以打兩次（啥鬼）

----------


## tsume

回12/20:
茶原來這麼喜歡吃烤肉阿~~
呵呵,找時間來請你到我家吃吧XD(被打)

最後那句真得很諷刺
自己受到了不幸卻也要剝奪對方的幸福
所謂"我得不到的別人也休想得到"
那人還真衰阿,明明都心虛的道歉了卻還是死
罷了,反正也只是茶得食物XD


回12/21:
沒錯
除非自己心虛,不然根本不用害怕
作了就作了,沒作就沒作
不用想些藉口來逃避
不然也不會變成食物了XD
不過茶似乎有甚麼偵測罪惡的第六感XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 一天一杯茶︰厲鬼(21/20)
> 
> 　　　　『可是看他驚慌得如斯狼狽，不是很有趣嗎？』白狼陰笑著。
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 人害人，多不過人害自己。
> 
> ...



回應這篇:

挑個小錯字(炸)

主角真的殺了他的老婆說，還找小獸我來演話劇(感激~)

這樣茶大明天要趕2杯茶說，請茶大加油吧(被茶杯丟)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回樓上：
那個字並沒有錯，斯即是此的意思哦。

-----------------

12/21：
嗯，這回是恐怖的茶呢。

這次的主角好單純……（汗）
結果是自己後來突然的良心譴責害死自己的呀。
不過做了壞事總要受懲罰。（思）

總之，愈來愈壞的茶好像又學會玩弄食物了呢XD
呀，該不會主角的妻子也是被……？（被滅）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 回樓上：
> 那個字並沒有錯，斯即是此的意思哦。
> 
> -----------------
> 
> 12/21：
> 嗯，這回是恐怖的茶呢。
> 
> 這次的主角好單純……（汗）
> ...



原來斯跟此一樣意思阿，小獸我國文真爛~囧

以下純屬虛構:

其實主角的妻子是被小獸我給....(被炸)

----------


## Owla

回(21/12):

哈...這次的劇情真好玩~

總覺得又比之前幾次的故事更加進步了~=ˇ=

茶的演技還是像以前一樣好~

一樣會唬人~XD(炸)

身穿黑斗篷的是哪位啊?

有點搞混了...= ="

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．幻想︰歧視(22/12)

　　「先生，請坐。」經理臉帶笑容叫我進來。「從你的履歷表得知，你是在哈佛大學以最高等榮譽畢業的，對不？」

　　我點點頭，誠懇地說︰「是的，我希望貴公司能給予我一個機會，讓我盡展所長。」

　　「嗯嗯，你的確很符合今次聘請的需求——」經理看完履歷表，轉看我的身體檢查報告。「等等，你有愛滋病？」

　　我馬上緊張地解釋著︰「那是我輸血時被感染的——」

　　「行了。」經理冷冷地說︰「請回去等消息吧。」

　　「……」我屏著氣，垂頭喪氣地走出會客室。

　　「回去等消息」，這跟本可以跟「不受錄」劃上等號。



　　我心裏盤算著︰連同剛才那次，已經是第十二次應徵失敗了。

　　儘管有最煇煌的學歷証書，堆積如山的獎狀和獎座，可這還及不上一張印上「愛滋病患者」的報告來得厲害。

　　明明大家都知道愛滋病不會傳染，但還是會把我當作災星般憎厭或躲避。

　　我發誓︰我從沒幹過什麼壞事，我只是非常非常的倒霉，在一次輸血中染上了愛滋病。我問心無愧，我對得起自已。

　　「嘖！」我忿忿地踢開路上一個汽水罐。對得起自己有啥用？是人家打從一開始就認為我對不起他們呀。



　　「嗨！」一只手臂搭上我的肩頭。「帥哥，有興趣一起去玩嘛？」一個打扮時髦的少女搭上來。

　　我展示我的體儉報告，認真地說︰「我有愛滋病。」

　　「(消音)！很髒耶！」她臉色一變，馬上把手縮回去，頭也不回地走了。

　　我慘然一笑，手中的這張白紙，竟有如此大的威力，教人退避三舍。我暗自嘲笑著︰說不定它比貼門神還有效，儘管不能趨吉，也一定能避凶。

　　人們的成見，原來真的那麼殘酷。



　　『嗨。』

　　「我有——咦！」我的話說到一半，發覺跟我打招呼的竟是一頭白狼，我下意識地後倒了一步。

　　『你有什麼？愛滋病嗎？』白狼隨口說著，想不到真的被牠說中了。

　　「假若我真的有呢？」

　　『那關我啥事，又不會害死我的。』白狼斜眼對著我說︰『反倒是，人類經常到對我有戒心。怎麼啦？我只是頭會說話的狼罷了，難道會吃掉你喔？』

　　「抱歉。」我賠個不是。「只是……」



　　我把我的事都跟白狼說了。

　　『喔，原來如此。』白狼輕啜著牠攜來的茶。『努力掙回來的東西，卻因為如此而不受認同麼？』

　　「我只是想得到一個機會而已，想不到這竟是那麼困難的事。」我嘆道。

　　『儘管得到機會，還不是要被歧視。』白狼平淡地說︰『到死那天，你也會繼續被歧視下去。』

　　我默然無語。

　　『與其要終日生活在歧視之下，不與死掉算了。』白狼突然問︰『你不是這麼想嗎？』

　　「……就因為我有這個病，所以我只有死路一條？」我嘆息著。

　　『就算你沒病，你也不是一樣會死。』白狼喝了口茶，道︰『不過，死在人們的歧視下，這比較可憐就是了。』



　　我的腦裏浮現了很多不愉快的回憶。然而，經過漫長的考慮後，我還是決定︰「不。我不能就此死去。」

　　『哦？』白狼好奇地問︰『我倒想聽聽原因。』

　　「我有著比其他人優異的能力，我不能因為這點小事而死去。」

　　『那麼你打算怎麼辦？強忍著生活在別人歧視和不平等的目光下嗎？說不定到時會比死更難受哦。』白狼陰笑著說。

　　「我打算自己做生意，而且我還要專門聘請那些跟我一樣，因為疾病、殘障而歧視的人。」我堅決地答。

　　『噗嚇！』牠忍不住笑了出來。『別說我詛咒你，你這麼做注定會虧到要倒閉。』

　　「我不打算能賺錢，我只是要鼓勵那些人能夠振作起來，能不受旁人的有色目光影響。同時，我也能希望大家能對我們這一族群改觀。」

　　『你自己不也是身受其害嗎？人們的成見是不容易改變的。』

　　「這條路是我自己走出來的，就算到最後的結果是如何，我也無悔。」對於牠的打擊，我仍不退縮。



　　『很好，那麼你就去走你的路吧。』白狼起身說︰『我也去走我的路去了。』

　　「什麼路？」我好奇問著。

　　『就是吃人的路啊。』牠笑道︰『原本我是想勸你去死，讓我有得吃的。不過你似乎太堅強了。』

　　「啊？那麼我真的大吃一驚啊。」

　　『現在我只好安慰自己說︰吃安滋病患的人對身體不好。就像吃不到的葡萄是酸的那樣。』白狼喝了口茶，嘆道。

　　「你這麼說，會讓我傷心啊。」我皺眉頭苦笑。

　　『可是你的樂觀卻也讓我傷心啊，害我沒得吃。』白狼幽幽地說︰『反正你都說你不會受他人的歧視影響。那麼讓我歧視你一下，你又不會因此死掉。』

　　「哼。」我輕笑一聲︰「無論如何，我也得謝謝你。」

　　『不用。不過在你開始做生意後，請告訴我你的店在哪裏。』

　　「哦？」我開玩笑道︰「好啊。我可是不會歧視狼顧客喔。」

　　『不。』白狼搖搖頭。『讓我知道一下，我以後也不會到哪裏，免得會吃壞肚子。』

　　我慘然一笑了。

_____________________________________________________________


假若成功有門，勤力就是它的鑰匙。
只是有些人有鑰匙，卻缺乏一扇門。

今早出去做義工，然後又去打工，真的要累死了。
所以到現在才能把茶貼上來(死)。

原本我想讓主角掛掉的，
不過不知怎的，腦子裏都是以前用過的，千篇一律的爛死法(汗)。
只好拐個彎，讓主角不要死掉算了(茶)。

話說，有很多獸都很注意茶吃的東西健不健康哩。
謝謝大家的關心，那麼茶也要注意一下才行XD(被毆飛)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回歧視

　　嗚呼呼，人確實都在歧視人的情況下存活著
　　總是要找到比自己悲慘的人才有辦法活下去的感覺（想）

　　好可惜呐，主角在完成夢想之前會不會就被愛滋打倒了呢？ｘｄ

----------


## tsume

回 12/22:
嗯嗯...
又是甜茶一杯~~
茶茶差點又把我嚇死,怎麼能去吃有生病的人呢=口=!!!(沒歧視)

為自己的未來打造一條路
歷史許多偉人也都是這樣呢XD
這篇小獸覺得跟"追夢"有點像,只是這篇主角活著XD

茶茶有作義工喔
小的也有在補習班當助教
不過我都躲在後面玩電腦~~(炸)

----------


## Triumph

22/12

今次的主角算不上睿智,但也是懂性的人,很好很好(笑

善惡開始平衡了(大心

正常來,如果是因輸血而有aids,應該能賠上一筆不少的資金,拿來做投資好了,用不著去見工(認真

嗯......茶是16歲以上......(筆記

義工有做過,是在小學6年級的時候,照顧老人家是一件頗痛苦的事......

喜歡的一個籃球明星有aids,所以不會對他們有歧見。

----------


## 好喝的茶

回交換(20/12)︰

TO　Triumph︰
所以說，人都認為自己比什麼都重要吧？
欺騙的話，這的確不錯玩……(被毆)。

嗯，要是被主角反將一軍的話，
那麼茶不就沒東西可吃了QQ
別虐待茶啦(炸)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
可是人總是會有這種想法啊(汗)。
差在良心如何反應而已(茶)。

呃……你好殘忍啊，竟然想看茶被害QQ(炸飛)



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
回19/12︰
這是開玩笑的(炸)。
不過你哪天真的想被茶吃掉，
茶也不會介意XD(被毆)

回20/12︰
茶有哪天不會害人的=W=？

嗯嗯，炭燒風味的應該很不錯(炸)。

要是杜崇把藥效都說得清清楚楚，哪還會有人去吃嗎(炸)？
當然是要隱瞞和欺騙啊XD

嗯……這個。
在變成焦肉前把肉吃了，就沒問題吧(呆)？



TO　時雨秋幻︰
咦(汗)。
那麼我真是不好意思啊(鞠躬)。

嗯，不過主角是不知情的，他不知道這會死人。
不過這當然不能作為推卸責任的藉口(炸)。

是了。時雨大要一起來吃烤肉嗎XD(被毆飛)



TO　與狼共舞︰
好久沒吃過炭烤了(茶)。
總是生吃會膩的(炸)。

好啊，請隨便拿去吃(給)。
前提是你不怕茶在肉裏下毒XDD



TO　風佐笨狼︰
更倒楣的是主角還上茶和杜崇吧XD(炸)

唉唷，別以為茶經常都在幹虧本生意(炸)。
茶這個如意算盤可是打得很響的XD(被毆)

杜崇嘛……我是不給他吃糖的(咦)。
誰叫他沒有慶祝我生日……要受罰喔XD



TO　影曲︰
所以主角的下場死得很慘(茶)。
話說，跟杜崇的藥扯上關係的，好像都不會有好結果(炸)。
杜崇的藥品看來要拿去做做檢驗了XD

嗯。大家都那麼關心茶的飲食啊。
茶只好吃更多的人來報答大家了XD(被端飛)。



TO　tsume︰
好啊。不過茶只吃烤人肉喔XD
要是到時找不到食物，那麼茶只好找爪爪來烤了XD(被毆)

咦？最後那句，不是杜崇說「燒烤風味人肉很不錯」嗎(炸)？
不過那種人的確很自私，乾脆給茶吃掉好了(炸)。



順帶一提，「卓」是我朋友的名字唷。
不過我跟他沒有瓜葛啦。
我只是很喜歡欺負他XD(被滅)

----------


## 好喝的茶

回厲鬼21/12︰

TO　呆虎鯨︰
那不是新血啦(炸)。



> 『有空玩玩話劇，也是不錯的消遣喔。』白狼一邊喝著茶，一邊說。


這是茶和蒼狼在演戲XD

嗯，整個根本是主角心虛(茶)。
不過，被茶吃掉，還能變鬼嗎(呆)？
聽說茶連靈魂也吃耶XD



TO　tsume︰
話說我做了虧心事的時候，
會催眠自己︰「我根本沒幹過」來逃避哩(炸)。
(所以我也練成了一塊厚臉皮……)

至於茶會偵側到有罪惡啊……
或許日後會有解釋，不然就請當作是超自然現象吧(炸)。
這是魔王威能啊XD(被毆)



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
嗯，有空跟人類玩玩遊戲不錯的休閒活動喔XD
而且茶和蒼都有得吃嘛XD

呃，昨天我還是只能趕到一杯茶……(死)



TO　時雨秋幻︰
單純是好事。
很容易就被茶吃掉了XD(被毆)

是啦，茶要變得更壞更邪惡XD
但主角妻子的死，不關茶的事喔。
不過算吧，算進去茶的帳也行啦(炸)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
不要緊，我跟你一起被偉大的國文當掉吧XD(被滅)

還有，別跟茶搶生意(啥鬼)。
茶也是要混口「肉」吃的嘛XD



TO　Owla︰
嗯，感謝讚賞=W=

茶根本就不會用暴力，
會的就是唬人XD

那位是皇天蒼狼喔。
看來我得寫個角色介紹(茶)。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回歧視:

又是幻想系列的，主角真的很倒楣說，就因為那張體檢報告，損失了一個工作機會。


那公司的經理要重修健教科了，重新認識愛滋病XD




題外:給茶大，被偉大的國文當掉阿，那我會先吃了國文老師吧XDD(啥鬼?)

原來茶大還有去做義工阿，跟害人的樣子成對比XDD(被炸)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰睡美人(23/12)

　　我悄悄地打開了門。妳還在睡，睡得很安詳。

　　清風頑皮地打亂妳的秀髮，拉扯妳潔白的衣裳。陽光從窗簾透來，正好只能照耀到妳健康而紅潤的臉，那找不到半點瑕疵的臉。

　　我輕托起妳的臉龐，在妳的耳邊細語著︰「妳還是那麼美麗。」然後，我輕輕吻上了妳的嘴唇。

　　妳還沒有醒過來，只是一直睡著，睡著。妳依然保持著一貫的美，那尤如安琪兒般聖潔的美。



　　忽然門邊一響，有頭白狼走進來了。對於這位不速之客，我並沒有介意，我想牠一定是被妳的香氣所吸引過來的。

　　白狼看看我，又把視線轉移到妳身上。然後，牠的眼睛再沒有離開過妳。我就知此牠被妳迷住了，就如同我也被妳深深迷住一樣。

　　『好美。』白狼忍不住說出口了，牠正一步步走過去妳那兒。

　　「她是這世上最美的美人兒。」我這麼形容妳。我只能用如此簡單的描述，因為再絢麗的詞語也比不上妳的美麗，我可不希望妳的美被那些詞藻給貶低了。

　　白狼悄悄地走到妳身邊，輕輕地舔著妳的耳朵。牠的眼神，在那一刻變得溫柔了，牠徹底地被妳馴服了。

　　突然，白狼倒退了一步，眼神裏表露出極度的驚訝。



　　『她是什麼？』白狼瞪著我問。

　　「她是睡美人，我的美麗妻子。」

　　『睡美人？她睡了多久了？』

　　「二十年了。二十年來，她還是一直沒變，永遠都是那樣的美麗。」我撫摸著妳的臉龐。

　　『好險。要不是靠鼻子去嗅，我都把她和真人搞混淆了。』白狼回復牠原本冷酷的眼神。『真人呢？她在哪裏？』

　　「……就在二十年前過世了。這是我根據她當時的樣貌造出來的木偶。」我帶點難過地答道。

　　『……』白狼沈默了。然後，似乎是想起什麼的，問︰『為什麼你要造這個木偶出來？』



　　我點了根煙，答︰「我想永遠保留她的美麗。她永遠都是我心中的彩虹。」

　　『可惜她死得太早。』白狼低頭道。

　　「可惜嗎？」我看著自己粗糙醜陋的雙手，說︰「她能永遠停留在最美麗的時刻，我一點也不覺得可惜，反而是我覺得自己很可憐。」我吐出一縷白煙。

　　『因為身為丈夫的你不能陪伴著她，直到永遠？』白狼猜測著。

　　我點點頭。「我老了，再也不像年少時有青春了。」我抬頭，看著白煙慢慢變淡，最後煙消雲散。「我為她保存了過去，但我只能一直受現實折磨。」

　　『你不喜歡現在？』白狼好奇問著。

　　「活在現在，就要面對未來。未來是多變的，永遠不能捉摸的。而且不論未來是好是壞，它總是會摧殘生命，教人面臨絕望的死亡。」我輕嘆口氣，接著說︰「過去總比未來好，至少它不會變遷，能永遠保留著最好的事物。」我輕輕拖著妳的手，笑著說。

　　『不敢面對未來，何不把你自己也存放在過去？』白狼詭異地笑道。

　　我沒有回答，只是起身打開衣櫃。衣櫃裏頭的，是另一具木偶。



　　『噢，樣子挺帥嘛。』白狼眼前一亮，讚嘆道。

　　「這就是二十年前的我，跟現在的我相差太遠了，是吧？」我苦笑，把木偶捧出來。

　　『你比它憔悴多了。』牠也苦笑。

　　「就是『未來』把我弄成如此的。」我對著木偶，嘲笑著自己，隨即又嘆︰「其實，有一件事我一直都不敢做，只是我實在忍不住了。」

　　我掀起了妳旁邊的床被，把「我」放到妳身旁，讓「我」的手牽著妳的手，互相擁抱著。「我們」緊拖著手，任誰也不能分開。

　　現在，「我」和妳又回到了二十年前的時空，那最幸福，卻又最遙不可及的時光。



　　我哭了。

　　『簡直就是天生一對，就像童話故事裏的王子與公主一樣。』白狼讚嘆道。

　　「這就是我一直想留住過去的原因。只有過去才有我最重要的東西。」我啜拉著說︰「我一直都不敢這樣做，我深怕『我們』如斯的匹配，會讓現在醜陋的自己自形慚穢。現在看來，我還真像個低劣的第三者。」我慘然一笑。

　　白狼也點點頭。

　　我呼了口氣，對白狼說︰「雖然我不知道你是誰，不過我還請你幫一個忙。」

　　『什麼事？』

　　「我想請你把『我們』埋在一起，讓『我們』永遠都不分離。」

　　『你不是想一直陪伴你的妻子麼？』白狼疑問著。

　　「有過去的我陪伴就足夠了。我相信她一定能幸福，我的心願也達成了。」我把煙抽完，說︰「現在，我再沒有生存的價值了。我受夠了未來。」

　　『……我答應你。』白狼淡淡地說。

　　「多謝你。」我露出最後的笑容。

　　然後，我熄滅了自己的生命之火。

_____________________________________________________________


執著於過去的人不能面對未來。

嗯……我很懷念童年。

現在的我，大概是個沒良心的人罷(茶)。

----------


## tsume

回12/23
嗯...
對年輕與過去的夢阿
時光飛逝,一去不回
後悔也沒用啦,只能怨當時為何不好好保握時間珍惜當刻
要好好把握時光才行,茶茶要趁現再多吃點肉,不然以後老了咬不動XD

話說主角當時幾歲??
茶阿...吃老肉應該也不太好吧XD

----------


## Triumph

回23/12

找小錯字,是「搖曳」不是「搖拽」,而且好像不能這樣用......

這次......很中性啊。

主角的哲學相信有不少人抱有同樣的想法,

但如果維持美麗,那又有誰去面對醜惡呢?

不過要說的話......我寧願當一個優閒的老人,生活嘛,懂得享受就好了(笑

所以我一向都厚待自己。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

這讓我想到一句話＂古代之所有有那麼多悽美的愛情故事，都是因為古代人活不久＂ｘｄ

　　把握當下吧＝ｗ＝
　　話說要是開個自殺專門店，專門幫忙別人自殺的，不知如何ｏｗｏ？

----------


## Owla

回23/12~

看來茶對正派的人一直沒什麼抵抗力呢~=ˇ=

總是任由他們予取予求~

似乎隱隱約約能看見茶並不只是單純為了生存而吃人

所以~比起一般正常(?)的故事~敝獸反而更期待那一個月一次的不存在的茶

咳咳~回到正題= ="

這篇故事與前面的相較之下還真是清淡有緻

比較佩服的是那位老先生的手藝

茶竟然分辨不出來那是真人還是假人

祝福這對戀人在天國的一切~



問個小問題

    所以...茶大最後還是吃掉那個老先生了嗎?

好人的肉應該對您來說是毒藥吧?=ˇ=

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回應23/12


好像有句話說:歲月催人老XD


主角大概學雕刻的吧，會做木偶，話說主角幾歲啦?


吃老人的肉好像不太好，他還有抽煙XD


茶大以後老了咬不動!?好像有可能((炸

不過還是可以吃靈魂吧XD

----------


## a70701111

12/22
沒想到這次茶茶沒有把主事者一起吃掉XD
讓在下有點驚訝呢……
還是說，有生奇怪病症的人類都不好吃？
可能吃太多人類了，使茶茶連胃口都挑了呢。
不過在尾部，寫了千篇一律的爛死法……
嗯……狼要吃肉本來就是這樣阿(炸)
12/23
唉呀……
連續兩篇，茶茶都沒有啃食耶(稀奇XD)。
這篇，有著對方的愛吧。
連茶茶都能夠感受到的情，是不是也很珍貴呢？
這裡的每一篇，似乎都有著一樣的東西。
就是珍貴與心中想做的事情，當然還有的，就是願望了。
茶茶，下一篇劇續吧……
期待嚕……

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰清道夫(24/12)

　　聖誕節真是一個可怕的節日。

　　夜晚的街道總是冷清的，寂寥的。然而就只有那幾個晚上，人們都著了魔似的擁出街道，黑壓壓的人群像大片蝗蟲，你推我讓的在大街大巷上橫行著。

　　這種舉動連帶死物都活躍起來了。預先佈置在聖誕樹上的燈飾在一瞬間全運作來。紅橙黃綠藍靛紫，一串串小燈泡閃爍著彩色的光芒，馬上就把聖誕樹給照「活」了，成為人們的焦點。

　　是的。夜晚的街活了。

　　這一邊廂，有幾個小孩正沈醉於攤位遊戲；那一邊廂，一眾明星歌手在台上表演，引來無數的喝采聲和歡呼聲……



　　人群終於要散去了。

　　小孩子拖著父母的手，眼睛依然盯緊那父母不肯買的糖果和玩具，不捨地跟著父母回家了。青少年們強睜著睡眼，走起路來搖搖晃晃的，想說要繼續狂歡下去，但身體一再地發出體力透支的警告，始終也要休息了。至於那些成年人，不是跟另一半歡渡二人世界，就是獨個兒的喝悶酒，把自己灌醉在街道上某個角落。

　　人群終於要散去了，卻留下了滿滿一個街道的垃圾和污穢。而我就是負責清理它們的清道夫。

　　所以我說︰聖誕節真是個可怕的節日，還好今天只是平安夜。

　　糟糕的是︰今天也只是平安夜。要是到明天聖誕節，留下來的垃圾將以超越幾何級數的方式增長，我也無法想像到時的情況有多麼可怕。



　　終於要開始工作了。我拿起掃帚，開始打掃街道來。

　　街道上的垃圾不單只數量多，種類也多得出奇。撇除永遠少不了的紙巾、汽水罐外，我竟然還看到內衣褲、眼鏡，甚至還有嬰兒車。看來人們已被節日的氣氛迷昏了頭腦，歡樂得什麼都不知道了。

　　更麻煩的是蠟漬。大概是人們在中秋節煲蠟時剩下蠟燭，就等到這個節日再拿出來玩了。人們總是不浪費任何一個能製造垃圾的機會，而且還要是那麼難於清理的垃圾。我費了很多時間才把這惱人的蠟漬全完清除。

　　然後我打掃至那有四、五層樓高的巨型聖誕樹旁。聖誕樹已經不像聖誕樹了，它身上的燈飾被刻意剪斷電線，塑膠造的樹葉也被扯下一堆，展露出光禿禿的樹枝來。而人們也沒「浪費」這些樹枝，把它們當作吊掛式的垃圾筒使用。

　　我細心清理聖誕樹上的垃圾。假若這聖誕樹有生命，它的心情一定跟我的一樣吧︰別人都能過得開開心心的，而我們只能成為他們快樂的犧牲品，受苦受難。



　　當我清理到一半的時候，有隻白色的大狗突然靠過來。

　　「你這頭狗可別隨處大小便啊，我拜託你。」我斜眼瞄著牠。

　　『看來你老花了，我是狼喔。』

　　我瞪大了眼睛，這東西竟然會說人話！「我活了大半生都沒見過你這種生物。」我驚訝道。

　　『沒見過不代表沒有嘛。』牠淡淡地答，又問︰『老先生，在清理垃圾麼？』

　　我點頭。

　　『垃圾還真多，真的辛苦你呢。』

　　我點點頭。

　　『現在的人呀，為了自己的快樂，隨意破壞和污染，都不想想別人，為了他們而要多麼辛苦工作。』

　　我猛地點頭。

　　『所以說，這些人都是該死的。』

　　我點頭……咦？

　　我吃驚地看著白狼，牠怎麼會說出這種話來？

　　『你不是這麼想嗎？』牠笑道︰『你的辛勞來自要清理垃圾，而垃圾就是人們所製造的。他們全都是垃圾製造機，比垃圾更應該清理的渣滓。』

　　我停下工作，陷入沈思。

　　『別再做這種治標不治本的事了。身為清理夫的你，應該最清楚哪種垃圾最應該要清理。』白狼笑笑，離開了。



　　我走到一旁的石壆上休息，拿著一罐啤酒就喝。

　　那頭白狼說的話，是什麼意思？

　　我隨意望著四周的風景，然後我看到不該看的東西。對面的行人隧道牆壁全被塗鴉得一塌胡塗，一個染金髮的青年倒臥在滿是噴漆罐的地上。

　　我走過去，發覺那青年全身抽搐著，頭部不自然地左右搖擺，嘴裏還喃喃說著奇奇怪怪的鬼話。一看就知道他吸毒吸太過量了。

　　我把手上的啤酒罐，以及地上散亂的噴漆罐全丟進垃圾筒。

　　「你也該到它們到的地方。」我自言自語著。



　　我回去拿了兩個黑色大垃圾膠袋。我先把他整個人裝進第一個膠袋裏，打上死結，再套進第二個膠袋，再打上幾個死結。

　　然後，我專心清理牆上的塗鴉。

　　過了不久，垃圾袋裏傳出雜聲，還有因為缺氧而急速的呼吸聲。

　　「唉呀，是什麼東西在動呢？大概是老鼠之類的吧。不要緊，任由牠自己悶死好了。」我哼著歌兒，裝作一臉不知情，繼續我手上的工作。

　　膠袋裏的生物掙扎得越來越急，然而，在一剎那間，掙扎停止了，膠袋裏再沒有動靜。

　　怎麼可能會有動靜？膠袋裏的只不過是一團垃圾罷了，又不是人。

　　是的，它又不是人。



　　『咦？好大一團垃圾哦。』之前遇見的白狼，又突然出現在我面前。

　　「是啊，對清道夫的工作真辛苦。」我微笑著答。

　　『我對這垃圾很有興趣唷，』白狼瞇眼笑道︰『不過交給我處理吧。』

　　「哦？你可別弄髒地方喔。」

　　『放心，我也是清道夫呢。』白狼舔舔嘴巴，說︰

　　『絕對會替你清潔得一乾二淨。』

_____________________________________________________________


有很多快樂總是建築在別人的痛苦上。

節日過後，每次從新聞上看到一眾清道夫的慘況，總是會替他們感到難過(嘆)。
要為他人著想啊……(茶)

今天我要被朋友拖出去慶祝平安夜了，要很晚才回來(汗)。
在此，祝大家過一個你們自己快樂，人家也快樂的平安夜和聖誕節(笑)。

----------


## 風佐笨狼

ZZZ

好想睡阿

以上只是感冒症狀

是阿，每個人都懂的道德是什麼，都知道這些事是道德所不允許的

但有多少人尊循道德？

每次公民的考試，總免不了擠提到德的題目，有人會選自己做過的事嗎？

我想答案恐怕是否定的

人都是說一個樣，做一個樣

在此制上最高的感激之意給那些辛苦的清道夫

----------


## tsume

回12/24:
嗯嗯
超討厭亂丟垃圾,破壞環境的人
他們看了是不會難過喔
少一個這樣的人就少了好多垃圾
所以他們還是早點被茶吃掉好XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 一天一杯茶︰睡美人(23/12) 

人總不能一直停在過去的時光中,而不向前走~
畢竟過去已成定局,是不能被改變的...
唯一可以改變的是現在與未來...

這茶帶有一些淡淡的苦味~
彷彿訴說著人生的無奈~光陰的無情飛逝...

--------------------------------------------------------

回應 一天一杯茶︰清道夫(24/12)

許多的人總是不會為其他人著想~
將自己的方便變成了別人的辛苦...

本小狼曾經做過環境清潔的工作~(臨時工)
每當看見有人亂丟垃圾就會想撲上去咬他...

茶大~有毒的食物還是別吃了吧!小心中毒!  :Exclamation:  
(還是交由垃圾車~帶去焚化廠處理比較好)
~來~本小狼幫您把前天的炭烤熱好了~來享用吧~(請)  :wuffer_thpt:  

ps:此肉品~使用低溫冷藏安全無毒~請安心享用...  :Wink:

----------


## a70701111

12/24
嗯。
茶茶在這篇終於張口拉XD
把行人跟人的隨興，寫的擁有最大惡行。
不過，以某種觀點來看，似乎真的會這樣呢？
但是這篇的處罰方式……到後面可能會有小BUG……
那就是人的骨頭，會留下來。
畢竟狼不可能連肉帶骨吃掉的，會哽到喉嚨。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回應24/12:

茶大竟然幫人清理垃圾!?奇蹟阿~(被咬)


話說順便把清道夫也吃了好了(啥鬼?)


恩...把快樂建築在別人的痛苦上，這種人小獸遇過很多呢


還是別吃那個青少年好了，畢竟他吸毒~


題外:最近天氣變化真快XD害小獸感冒了~囧

(迷聲:誰叫你打玩球馬上就趴在窗口吹風

----------


## 呆虎鯨

兩層垃圾袋要把人悶死（想）
　　好像真的有可能ｘｄ

　　人的垃圾真的很恐怖啊！（抖）
　　為什麼人可以製造出這麼多不能回收的垃圾呢？（想）
　　還好人還可以回收（笑）

----------


## Triumph

回24/12

有意義地產生廢棄物,和無意義地製造垃圾是有某程度上的分別,就我個人認為

地球有的是時間,這是我們最缺乏的,

就算是被稱為不可回收的垃圾,仍敵不過「時間」

畢竟鑽石也不是永恆。

----------


## 好喝的茶

回歧視(22/12)︰
TO　呆虎鯨︰
嗯，這大概是支持很多人活下去的思想(汗)。
每個人都找比自己更可憐的人，同時又被他人拿來當同樣的事(汗)。

唉呀，呆鯨你好邪惡喔，竟然想到這種事XD
是被茶污染了吧XD(被毆)



TO　tsume︰
有得吃就已經很好了……(默)


嗯……我好像都不會為自己的將來著想啊(汗)。
整天只想著現在(死)。

吼，你也太躲懶了(指)。
我當義工的時候，都只是遲到一小時而已嘛！
(被拖殺XD)



TO　Triumph︰
能懂性，茶就吃不到了QQ
茶茶要繼續邪惡下去才行。

呃……我沒有想過賠錢的問題(汗)。
反正不見工也見工，就算吧(攤手)(被毆)。

另外，我沒有你想像中那麼老= =+
我才15歲而已(青筋)。
(謎︰也不過是比人家猜的年輕一歲……)



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
儘管怎麼說，人總是很難平等地對待每一個人嘛(炸)。
不存心歧視就很好了(茶)。

很好，那麼請你把我的國文老師也一併吃掉吧XD(炸飛)

我當然有去做義工哩，
我可是很善良的XD



TO　小迪版主︰
這麼一說，其實有很多人茶都不能吃啊QQ
只好讓茶進化了(啥)。

嗯……儘管也不多都是如此，
可是同樣的死法用太多次，會膩嘛(炸)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

回睡美人(23/12)︰
TO　tsume︰
嗯嗯，我現在也後悔以前整天沈迷於電玩中，
沒幹過什麼有建設性的事(汗)。

還有，不要詛咒茶茶啦QQ

嗯……我也不知道主角幾歲(啥)。
大概沒老到不能吃吧XD



TO　Triumph︰
嗯，已改掉，感謝提醒(笑)。

嗯，你這種悠閒過活的想法也很好嘛。
厚待自己準沒錯的(茶)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰



> ＂古代之所有有那麼多悽美的愛情故事，都是因為古代人活不久＂


這句很成功地讓我噴茶了(炸)。

呃，要開店做生意？
可是從事這種服務，政府那邊到底會不會批啊(汗)？



TO　Owla︰
正是如此(汗)。
所以茶才需要找其他獸幫忙，不然茶早餓死了(炸)。

嗯？為了生存是最大的原因。
至於其他原因嘛……是秘密=W=
(被毆飛)

今個月的不存在的故事已經想好怎麼寫了。
請到時緊記帶錢喔XD(被拖)

茶分不出的原因，大概是因為我有300多度近視。
(謎︰那有啥關係？)

嗯，是吃掉了。
要是沒寫到有「幻想」的話，大抵是被茶吃掉了(茶)。
至於那肉毒不毒，茶吃下去就會知道啦XD



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
唉耶，年齡是男人的秘密吶。
(被拖殺XD)
你就別管太多了XD

嗯……茶老了以後啊。
大概會想辦法讓別人去殺人，然後斬件，煮熟，再上芡汁，附送例湯……
(謎︰喂喂，好高要求耶。)
至於靈魂則是照吃不誤XD



TO　小迪版主︰
茶有吃掉主角啦(汗)。
(不過大家都對茶吃年紀比較大的主角有意見呀OTL)

嗯，大概就是這樣。
我自己都寫到迷迷糊糊的(死)。

感謝支持，我會繼續努力的(笑)。



TO　與狼共舞︰
嗯，總有人認為，不變的過去會比多變的未來好。
畢竟能掌握未來的人不多(茶)。

這個是我突然想起，以前虛渡的日子，而寫出來的……(嘆)

----------


## 好喝的茶

回清道夫(24/12)︰
TO　風佐笨狼︰
咦？那麼早就睏了(炸)？
我都要約一點才睡的說=W=

知道，跟做到，是兩件不同的事。
大家都知道有很多事不能做，不過總是會有原因去軀使人去做(汗)。

嗯，清道夫們辛苦了(茶)。



TO　tsume︰
我也討厭這種人哩(茶)。
不過這種人大概不會看到自己拋的垃圾吧(汗)。

嗯……你也變邪惡了XD(被毆)



TO　與狼共舞︰
那應該很辛苦(汗)。
垃圾其實也是寶物，很有價值吶，怎可以隨地亂拋(青筋)？

至於食物那邊……算吧，茶的胃很能撐XD
茶正是焚化爐XDD(炸)



TO　小迪版主︰
不能不張口啊，會餓死(啥)。

嗯……茶最後說的一乾二淨，原意是指「連靈魂都吃掉了」，
沒想到竟然會有這個BUG啊OTL

嗚，那只好拜託小迪版主你幫茶哽掉骨頭啦。
(拿一堆人骨硬塞小迪版主口中XD)



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
茶是個垃圾筒嘛(啥鬼)，只是茶只針對人肉XD

……嗯，這麼一想，
其實茶吃那清道夫會不會比較好哩(呆)？
算了，不吃也吃掉了QQ

最後，請保重身體唷。
感冒就來喝杯茶，有益身心XD
(謎︰有益身心才怪)



TO　呆虎鯨︰
就當作是能悶死好了(汗)。
反正那人也有吸毒。

現在最不能回收的，是塑膠吧。
所謂能回收的膠袋也只是能回收再用，是騙人的(茶)。

沒錯，還好人可以回收啦XD



TO　Triumph︰
畢竟相比起地球，
我們的生命一個渺小的點啊(汗)。

連地球也會滅亡了(雖然那是很多年之後)，何況是鑽石勒(茶)？

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰聖誕節(25/12)

　　「咦？這個喔……我今晚要去做兼職，你自己去玩吧。」

　　「我今晚要回去跟爸媽吃飯耶，你去找其他人唄。」

　　「嗯……我今天不舒服，發高燒了，不能陪你了……」

　　「你所打的電話號碼未能接通——」

　　嗶。

　　我悻悻然地關上手提電話。真是的，難道全部人都真的沒空陪我嗎？

　　今年的聖誕節，又要一個人渡過了。



　　隨便換了套衣服，我就出門去了。既然今年也是沒有人陪伴，不如就去別的地方逛吧，說不定能碰到剛才聯絡不上的朋友。

　　聖誕節夜，到處都是那麼熱鬧。我隨便到了一個地方，竟然在那裏看見一株四、五層樓高的巨型聖誕樹，真是把我嚇呆了。我有點後悔上幾年聖誕節沒來這裏，以致我錯過很多欣賞美景的機會。

　　然而我下一秒，我就後悔我今年來到這裏了。

　　我看見他們，他們就是在電話裏拒絕陪我的朋友們。我看見我的朋友全都聚集在一起，包括在電話裏聲稱要做兼職的，回去跟爸媽吃飯的，生病發高燒的，甚至故意不開電話的……全部都在這。

　　或許是人群太多，燈飾太燦爛，節日氣氛太濃厚，以致他們近乎要與我擦身而過時，竟才注意到我。

　　他們的面色都變了，談得興高采烈的對話煞時中斷了。

　　我心中還存有一絲希望︰他們只是突然又有空出來，只是忘記通知我罷了。現在我還主動找上了他們，他們沒有理由推卻我。

　　「嗨——」我上前打招呼。

　　「這株聖誕樹很不錯喔！」

　　「比上年見到的還要高耶！」

　　他們瞬間回復了對話，邊走邊快樂地談著，然後與我擦身而過。

　　還真的與我擦身而過，頭也不回地走了。



　　不知道是不是上天可憐我，有隻青藍色的奇怪狐狸竟然陪著我在海旁吹風，而且任憑我怎麼趕也趕牠不走。

　　『沒有人肯陪伴過聖誕節嗎？』牠問。我沒聽錯，這狐狸還真的會說人話，真是見鬼了。

　　「是我不陪他們而已！」我不忿地回答。

　　『是嗎……』藍狐轉過頭去看海，說︰『如果你的朋友突然需要你了，你會不會回去陪他們？』

　　「不會！」我撿了一塊小石，往大海扔去。「無論如何我也不會回去！」我對著海大喊，隨即引來路人的注意。

　　『……』藍狐沈默著，直至沒有其他人再注意牠時，才說︰『縱使他們有生命危險，你也——』

　　「不會。我說不會就不會。」

　　『……你不喜歡你的朋友嗎？』

　　「這已經沒有關係了。」我把頭埋進大腿裏。「既然他們要拋棄我了，我也要拋棄他們，而且說什麼我也不會回頭。」

　　『你覺得這樣做是對的就好。』藍狐敷衍似的回答，然後繼續看牠的海。



　　『你們還在吃西北風嗎？我都下手的說。』一把聲音從背後傳來。我轉過頭，說話竟是出自於一頭白狼的口中，看來今個聖誕節真是詭異得可怕。

　　『用什麼方法？』藍狐問著白狼。

　　『幾桶汽油和一根火柴。』白狼笑笑，道︰『聖誕節當然要吃烤肉大餐。』

　　『……已經開始了嗎？』藍狐低頭自言自語，然後對我說︰『無論如何，請你跟我們來一個地方。』



　　我跟隨牠們來到在市區角落的一間紅色小屋。我走近去才發覺︰裏頭發生火災了。只是屋門和窗戶全都被封嚴了，濃煙沒蔓延出去；屋子的顏色又撞上了火焰的顏色，以致很難才被外人察覺到這裏有火災。

　　我從窗口望進屋裏。窗口已經被燻黑了一半，然而我還能清楚看見︰有幾個人在火焰和濃煙裏掙扎著。

　　那些不就是我的朋友嗎？

　　『用點小計就把他們都困住了，真是頭腦簡單。』白狼嘲笑著，然後帶我到屋子的另一邊牆壁，上面有個類似電錶箱的東西。

　　『拉下這個，屋裏的自動灑水系統就會啟動。』白狼指著上頭某個按鍵說。

　　『滅火筒在這裏。』藍狐也叼著一個滅火筒到我面前，說︰『如果同時報警的話，說不定來得及救你的朋友。』

　　『只是，要不要救他們，決定權在你手上。』白狼笑道。



　　我看看屋內正被猛火折磨的朋友們，又看看自動灑水系統的啟動掣和滅火筒。

　　他們快要死了。我要救他們嗎？

　　他們都是我的朋友，我得救——然而他們卻拋棄我，當作我是透明。

　　不。不管如何，始終都是關乎人命，我……

　　不。其實……

　　「其實我什麼都沒看到。」我別過頭說。

　　『哦？』兩頭動物同時瞪大了眼睛。

　　「我什麼都沒看到，我不知道這裏有火災。」我自欺欺人的說。

　　『可他們終究都是——』

　　「我不認識他們！」我狠下心說。

　　「……呼，」我深呼吸了幾口氣，說︰「我不想管了。你們要救就救吧。」我別過頭，不再說話。

　　其實我是多麼希望牠們其中一個啟動灑水系統，然後用滅火筒砸開窗戶去救我的朋友。我絕不希望我的朋友死掉，不過，我說過我不會去救他們，我就不能去救。



　　等了很久，那兩頭動物都沒有動靜，而且牠們竟還在喝茶(我不知道是從哪來的茶)。在我考慮要動手的一瞬間，白狼搶先按下灑水系統啟動掣，然後用身體撞開了屋門。

　　終於，他們都要得救了。

　　『不用特別開心，』藍狐突然道︰『茶不是要去救他們。』茶好像就是白狼的名字。

　　『喔喔，是很完美的七成熟，有點血淋淋的，而且有幾個還是半死不活，沒完全死掉，吃起來時會有種變態的快感啊。噢！真是太棒了啦！表皮有一點焦，爽脆而可口；內裏鬆軟卻又不失彈牙的口感，再加上內裏蘊含的鮮血，潤喉解渴……這真是太好吃了啦！我感動得快要流淚了……』白狼已衝進濃煙之中，讚嘆之聲夾雜著噬咬的聲音不斷傳出。

　　我就站在門口，呆呆聽著白狼吃著我朋友的肉。

　　『如果燒焦了，就會很難吃哩。所以茶牠才會去熄火。』藍狐苦笑，說︰『我還以為你會去救他們呢。』

　　我默然拿起手提電話。「喂，是報案中心嗎？我見到有火警發生，地址大約是……嗯，請小心一點，我好像見到什麼野獸闖進去了。」

　　「我會救，只是以這種陌生人的方法。」我慘笑。

_____________________________________________________________


過份的堅持就是固執。
固執會讓人輸掉很多東西，只贏來一口氣。




> ~來~本小狼幫您把前天的炭烤熱好了~來享用吧~(請)  
> 
> ps:此肉品~使用低溫冷藏安全無毒~請安心享用...


謝謝啦，我借這個用來作今天茶的烤肉了XD
所以，你才是烤殺人類的兇手(指)。
(被拖殺XD)

祝大家聖誕快樂喔XD

----------


## Triumph

一個認知上的錯誤:血就是汁啦......

燒70%的話,應該變汁了。

不過啊......牛排(?)7成熟不好吃的,5成比較嫩口。

固執,老實說害死了很多人,而那些人到最後卻不得所獲,事實上很吃虧的(偶爾也會有這種情況)

......嗯......用汽油直接燒不好吃吧......有點懷疑牠的味覺......

----------


## 杜崇

哈哈哈!其實也沒有什麼嘛
我最討厭這種不講義氣的朋友了
我看這種朋友連茶大吃了都會肚子痛吧!

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 : 一天一杯茶︰聖誕節(25/12)

這種朋友實在是...太過分了!
不過~大不了絕交就好了吧...

所以說 做人不要太過分~否則 後果自行負責...  :Wink:  

喔~原來茶大這裡有新鮮貨阿~(聞...聞...)
 :wuf_e_eyeroll:  
好香啊~~留一些給我好嗎? (昨天存貨的吃完了...)

----------


## Owla

回12/25:

對於這種朋友真的還滿無言的......

不想一起出去就說啊...何必搞成這樣呢?= ="

看吧~被茶吃掉了吧~(炸)

不過我說茶啊...最近石油漲價漲這麼兇

還要用好幾桶汽油來烤這些敗類會不會有點浪費?

算了~別管這麼多了=w=

茶終於有烤的剛剛好的烤肉吃了~

可喜可賀~可喜可賀~XD~(炸飛)

----------


## 影曲

哇~有烤肉~茶大有開聖誕考肉派對竟然沒有找我去~
只吃給我們看太不夠意思啦 ‧Q‧(流口水)
如果肉太多可以CO我去吃嘿~電話09-XXXXXXXX
隨CO隨到~不過沾濕了吃起來不會怪怪的嘛~

話說藍狐也是狼版的人嘛?~

----------


## 風佐笨狼

一進狼版就感受到厚厚的聖誕氣息^^

心動不如法上行動

這篇還真印證這句話

不過也好，這種根本稱不上朋友，沒必要為了他們和茶拼命


主角內心戲

    雖然我只要按一下撒水器，但誰知道這會不會引來殺生之禍呢

眼前這兩位可不是一般的動物，要是生起氣來，我可是會死的

根本沒必要去為了他們冒著生命危險阿，雖然也不希望他們死

不過總比自己死掉來的好^^

茶大=ˇ=無聊加的，請忽略    
    


烤肉大餐！烤肉大餐！烤肉大餐......(歇斯底里中

看來茶大似乎度過一個快樂的聖誕節嘛

雖然快結束了，不過還是祝福茶大，還有所有狼版的獸友們

聖誕節快樂

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回12/25：

我好像還是有很多獸都不認識OTL

嗯，茶大打算獨自吃完這烤肉大餐呀XD

慢著，小的何時成為共犯了？（驚）（誤）

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰病(14/12)

　　「唔……」我吃力地別過頭，想要避開刺眼的陽光。

　　然而，太陽像是會鎖定目標似的，無論我如何做，總是會受到陽光的攻勢。

　　「媽！」我終於忍不住喊了出來︰「媽，過來幫我拉下窗簾。」

　　一陣急速的腳步聲三樓下傳來。房門打開了，媽媽邊揉著睡眼，邊拉下房開的窗簾。

　　「媽，我很渴。」

　　「我倒水給你。」媽媽拉好了窗簾，走過去為我倒水。

　　「我想喝牛奶，水沒有味道，好難喝。」我皺皺眉頭。

　　「可是家裏沒有牛奶。」

　　我的眉頭皺得更緊了。

　　「好好，我這下去買。」媽媽始終都敗給我了。

　　「順便替我買碗車仔麵喔。再見，媽！」我笑笑，揮手跟媽道別。

　　然後，我又繼續暖在被窩裏。



　　『喂，喂。』好像有人在叫我的樣子。

　　「唔，別吵我。」我不願起床，用被蓋住頭。

　　『……兒子，早餐買回來啦。』

　　「咦？真的？」我隨即起床。

　　『……你這個人啊，到底要睡到啥時候？』在我眼前的，不是熱騰騰的牛奶和車仔麵，而是一頭白狼！

　　「哇啊！你是什麼東西？」我驚叫道。

　　『我們是好心來探你的喔。』另一把聲音引起了我的注意，是另一頭穿著黑大衣的白狼，而且還是能兩足直立的。牠正在吃什麼東西……

　　「那是我的藥！」我驚呼，那狼人竟然把我大半的藥都吞下了！

　　『咦？不是糖果？難怪那麼難吃。』狼人說完，隨手把藥袋丟了。

　　「你——」

　　『幹啥要吃藥喔？』白狼突然把臉靠過來。

　　「當然是因為我病了。」我嘟著嘴嚷道。

　　『是什麼病？我什麼藥都有喔！』狼人變戲法似的從牠的黑大衣下拿出各種顏色，各種形狀的藥丸。

　　「……總之，我就是患了病，不能出去。」我別過頭。

　　『那麼說說病的名稱嘛，沒名稱說病徵也可以喔！』狼人也靠過來了。

　　「就是不舒服……」

　　『哪裏不舒服？心肝脾肺腎哪裏痛？頭暈肚瀉還是發冷發熱？』狼人近乎把臉都貼過來了。

　　「夠了！」我惱怒地說︰「你們又不是醫生！」



　　『喔，原來是詐病。』白狼作出如此的定論。

　　「我沒有，我只是不想到外面……」我把身體縮進被窩裏，小聲說︰「我一跟陌生人接觸就會全身發抖，甚至會發燒，而且一燒就是燒幾天。」

　　『那我們呢？你對著我們有沒有這樣的徵狀？』狼人用醫生般的語氣問。

　　我搖搖頭，說︰「只有對陌生的人才會這樣。我去看過很多醫生，都查不出是什麼病，反而還因為這樣，讓我接觸到陌生人，病情惡化，我現在都不能走路了。」

　　『我從沒見過這樣的病。』白狼吐吐舌頭。

　　『這種病……醫治不了的喔。』狼人露出一副猙獰的笑臉︰『治不好的，治不好的，一輩子都治不好，到死也治不好。呵呵呵……』

　　「夠了！」我不滿地大叫︰「這裏不歡迎你們，走！」

　　屋子裏又只剩下我一人。



　　我聽到開門的聲音，應該是媽回來了。

　　果然，沒多久我又聽到一陣腳踏樓梯聲。門開了，傳來陣陣牛奶和麵的香氣。

　　我在房間裏享受著早餐，而媽媽則下去做家務了。

　　「媽，我吃完了！」我喊著。

　　樓下沒有反應。

　　「媽？媽！」我大聲喊道，但還是沒有任何回應。

　　『噢，親愛的兒子，你叫我嗎？』白狼突然竄出來，嗲聲嗲氣地說，狀甚噁心。

　　「拜託你們，到樓下看我媽她怎麼樣！」我顧不得那麼多了，只得這麼求眼前兩頭奇怪的狼。

　　『你自己又不是沒有腿，自己走下去不成麼？』狼人笑道。

　　「我走不了路——哇啊！」我痛得大叫。那狼人竟然狠狠地鎚打我的腿！

　　『還有知覺吶，哪裏殘廢了？來，自己下床走。』狼人命令道。

　　為了媽，只得死馬當活馬醫了。我奮力撐起自己身子，讓自己的雙腳接觸地面，一陣酥麻的感覺不斷從腳底傳來，差點讓我再倒在床上。

　　花了一段時間，雙腳終於對大腦的指示作出一點反應，勉強支撐起身子。我扶著牆壁，蹣跚地走出房間。

　　然而，房間外三層長的樓梯，讓我愣住很久。



　　終於，我跌跌撞撞地走完漫長的三層樓梯。我看到媽媽臉色蒼白，倒在客廳裏。

　　就像個死人般。

　　我伸手去探探她的鼻息，幸好她還生存。

　　「媽，媽！你醒醒！」我搖著媽的身體，但就是怎麼叫也叫不醒。

　　『不用叫了呵。』白狼又突然出現在我的身邊，牠在我耳邊說道︰『她太過操勞導致腦部缺氧，不死掉也變植物人了。』

　　「過勞？怎麼會……？」我掩臉，眼淚快流出來了。

　　『你媽每天爬上爬下那三層樓梯無數次，長久下來，就算是狼也得倒下。』白狼冷冷道︰『她會變成這樣，就是為了照料你，就是你以為自己走不了路，才把她折磨成這樣的。』

　　「不，這不是真的……」我哭喪了臉。



　　『當然不是真的。』在白狼身邊的狼人也來了，牠說︰『我不過是在她喝的水裏下了安眠藥，才使她睡著而已。大約睡個一天就會睡來了。』

　　「真的？那樣真……是……」我突然不受控制地打呵欠。

　　『我也順便也你的早餐裏下藥，不過藥量是一睡不起的那種。』狼人抓抓頭，笑道。



不要點進來XD


　　『崇，你怎可以那麼聰明？』白狼驚異地說︰『你這樣做，叫我怎麼再繼續當邪惡大魔王？』

　　『咈咈咈，可憐的茶茶，你這個大奸角的位置就讓給我好了。』崇奸笑著說︰『反正版上很多獸友都說，你的招式用太多次，落伍了。』

　　『崇，你竟然要搶我主角的位置？』茶簡直不敢相信眼前的事實。

　　『呵呵呵，很快你便會被眾獸友踹飛了。』崇的笑容越來越邪惡。『大家都說，你吃焦肉吃太多，有損身體健康。我想你大概也活不長了，好好替自己訂造一副棺材罷。』

　　『嗚！』這時，茶戲劇性地口吐白沫，倒臥在地上。牠用顫抖的聲音說︰『怎麼會這樣……？』

　　『肯定是焦肉吃太多，現在報應來了。連棺材都來不及訂造了，真可惜。』

　　『不……』茶否認著說︰『每次劇本要我吃焦肉的時候，我都先準備一塊澆上黑色食用色素的鮮肉過去，待要吃的時候，就悄悄地把焦肉調換成鮮肉，反正染黑了的肉遠看不容易看出端倪……』

　　『哦？原來如此啊。』崇瞇著眼，笑道︰『那一定是我下藥的時候，「很不小心地」在你的茶裏下了毒藥。茶，真是對不起啊，你那麼快就要掛掉了。』

　　『嗚……果然，當主角的福利太好，就會被嫉妒了啊。』茶的氣息越來越弱。『崇，忠告你……下次出場的時候，化粧記得要濃一點，我看到你臉上長暗瘡了，觀眾看到會不喜歡的——嗚呃！』

　　好喝的茶︰「就這樣，茶帶著怨恨的眼神，死於杜崇的奸計下了……喂喂，都說不要點進來了，你還是很不乖地點進來了喔，現在害茶掛掉了，你要怎麼負責(指)？」

　　好喝的茶︰「還好這個是我無聊亂寫出來的東西，茶無論如何都沒有死掉啦。只是因為今天是聖誕節，想寫點特別的玩玩XD」

　　好喝的茶︰「好好，我們繼續原本的劇情吧，雖然今天的茶來到這裏都快要結束了(茶)。」




　　我只覺得昏沈沈的，看到的東西突然變了很多很多個……

　　『在你死前，也順便說說你的病好了。你患病的治不好，也不用醫治。』狼人笑著說︰

　　『你的病叫做「缺失」。』

_____________________________________________________________


真正使人生病的不是細菌病毒，而是心靈上的缺失。

拖了很久的茶，真是抱歉(死)。

我之前感冒了，所以便用此為題寫茶。
不過真正的靈感來源，是來自Varara喔。
感謝Varara(笑)。

祝大家聖誕快樂，身心安康(茶)。

----------


## Owla

回12/14:

這種病叫缺失?是叫裝死吧?~XD

那個不要點進來的部份......害敝獸肚子痛了好久

差點笑到翻掉~=ˇ=

就叫你別吃太多焦肉嘛...你看你...被杜崇害死了吧~XD

咦!?~等等...12/14?這麼久以前的茶啊...

茶大不打敝獸都忘了還有這篇文啊~(死)

最後~聖誕快樂~茶大

----------


## 瀟湘

好經典的隱藏文……
恭喜長江後浪推前浪，前浪死在沙灘上。

人群恐懼症嗎……種覺得其實主角是依賴呢！
不過看來也不像完全沒病，所以是誇大病情嗎？
心病阿……自己不想治好就永遠不會好吧。

----------


## Owla

事後驚覺......

12/14的茶怎麼會知道12/25和12/20的自己吃了焦肉呢?(核爆)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回聖誕節：
　　真是傻瓜＝ｗ＝
　　要是救了朋友，再跟他們斷交，不但可以滿足自己的自尊心
　　還可以讓那群人有罪惡感～
　　不過時機要拿捏好，要是茶茶有得吃的話．．．
　　說不定會被指摘太晚來呢＝ｗ＝

回病：
　　這就不知怎回了＝ｗ＝
　　裝病有人照顧可真好～
　　呆鯨小時候燒到41度還被趕下床準備練游泳跟上課呢＝ｗ＝
　　燒到那種溫度會有上天堂的感覺（啥）

----------


## tsume

回 聖誕節:
嗯...很多獸都已經去吃烤肉了
不知道還有沒有位子  :wuffer_thpt:  (茶:不要搶我的肉!!走開!!!!!)

話說茶阿,肉沒烤熟的話容易吃壞肚子的~~(炸)



回 病:
真是個經典到笑死獸不償命的OS阿XD
看完OS後整篇在說甚麼小獸都忘了XD(炸)
小O說得更經典阿!!
14號的茶怎麼會知道自己將在20號和25號吃烤肉!!???

----------


## Red.K熾仔

聖誕節(25/12) 

啊~茶終於走到台郎棒會A地步啦~(題外話)

很多人都知道太固執只會把事情弄糟
只是在氣頭上時，會做到放下的人真的很少...

緊握著拳頭什麼也得不到，放鬆卻可以得到全世界

今早看到報紙，發現有一則鐵皮屋火災頭條...(大毛!)

----------


## a70701111

12/25
隨機直接烤肉阿？
沒想到，連縱火這件事情，茶茶都自己來了……
呀哈哈哈……
對鮮肉的誘惑，真的這麼大嗎？
自己的朋友被殺了，竟然都沒有感覺。
不，這應該說是一種報復心態吧……
好啦……雖然晚了一天，祝大家聖誕快樂。
12/26
呃……
這篇的東西真不錯XD
顯示人的懶惰可以殺死另外一個人阿……
有時候，也要仔己努力去做一些事情不是嗎？
感覺上好像是會發生的事情。
所以說茶茶到最後還是把他們吃掉了？
另外，在那小短篇中……
在下唯一想問的是……
杜崇什麼時候跟你接軌(啥鬼？)上的？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回25/12

茶大又跟時雨大打賭了XD主角真可憐沒人想跟他過聖誕節


回14/12

主角真是....不孝!!!!


看了一下隱藏的內容...杜崇大要跟茶大搶主角位置!?

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰探險(26/12)

　　「是真的，絕對沒造假！我真的看見有狼人！」我堅持著。

　　「別傻了，這世上哪來狼人？連狼也不多見一條！」

　　「肯定是你眼花看錯了。」

　　「或許是看到小貓小狗，就想像成是什麼狼人罷！真豐富的聯想力唷。」

　　「你們不信的話，我今天就去找證據給你看！」我不忿地喊道。

　　真是的！怎麼都沒有人相信，沒看過就不代表沒有啊！

　　既然你們要看過才相信，我就給你們看！



　　夜悄悄的，連微弱的蟲鳴聲也變得刺耳。

　　就是這裏了，這片樹林就是我遇見狼人的地方。

　　冷風不尋常地從樹木裏吹出，使我不禁打了個冷顫。不過，我可不能退縮，不然明天回去準被同學們笑話了。

　　深呼吸了一口氣，我大踏著步走進了樹林。

　　樹林裏的樹雖然茂密，不過並沒有我想像中黑暗。我抬頭一看，原來明亮的圓月就在上空照耀著。不過，這裏出奇地冷，強風竟能吹進這滿是喬木的樹林裏，吹得我四肢都凍麻了。

　　我呵著白煙，搓揉雙手，強迫自己走快點，好讓自己比較溫暖。然而，越走到樹林深處就越冷，而且還越靜……



　　『你在這幹啥？』

　　「哇！」我被突然其來的聲音嚇了一跳。定神一看，原來聲音竟是出自一頭白狼的，又嚇了我一大跳。

　　『一個人來到這種地方，不懷好意唷。』白狼陰笑道。

　　「你……你是誰？」我指著眼前會說人話的白狼。

　　牠從攜來的木桶裏取出一杯熱茶，徐徐地喝了一口，才道︰『這樹林的守護者。』

　　「啊？」我從沒聽過這種東西。

　　『我看你來這裏是想要找傳說中的狼人吧。』牠竟看穿我的目的。

　　「這裏真的有狼人？太好了！那狼人現在在哪兒？」我興奮得大叫。

　　『噓！』白狼示意要我安靜。『往霧裏走就對了。』然後牠縱身一跳，消失了。

　　往霧裏走？這裏那麼大風，哪來的霧？

　　我這才發覺，我忘記了拍下白狼的照片。萬一今晚真的看不見狼人，拿張白狼的照片說不定還能撐過去，我真的太失策了。

　　不，既然連樹林的守護者都指路給我了，我一定能看見的。一定能看見的！



　　果然，再深進一點，霧就出見了，不過風勢依舊不減。這裏真是一座奇怪的樹林。

　　四處連蟲鳴都聽不見，只有我自己踏在落葉的沙沙腳步聲在迴響著。

　　我開啟手電筒，不過霧氣有點太重，我仍看不清太遠。照白狼所說，看來我快要遇見狼人了。上次我在這樹林遇見牠的時候，四周也是有很重的霧氣。

　　我一手拿著電筒，一手緊握掛在脖子上的照相機。這是即影即有的照相機，目的就是要防止照片被誤認為是捏造的。

　　不僅如此，我的背包裏還有一把上了真子彈的獵槍，是我從熱愛槍械的爸那邊偷出來的。當然，非到萬一我也不會傷害牠的，我只是想拍個照片，給點證據予固執的同學們而已。

　　風越吹越大越冷，霧卻越濃越密越重，我感覺到什麼東西就在前頭……



　　我看到一點白光，穿透層層濃霧而出。

　　我再走進一點，我終於看到了。就是牠——半人半狼的白銀色生物。

　　牠像是睡著了，正在享受月光浴。牠只穿一件綠色風衣和藍色長褲，可以看出健康的胸膛規律地上下起伏。只穿單薄衣物的牠，身體大部份毛髮都顯露出來。月光就射進這些銀白的毛，再反射出來。不過，反射出來的光竟比原來的月光還要強烈，就像是毛髮本身也會發亮一般。

　　大概是這景象太迷人了，使得我過了良久才醒覺起要拍照。我馬上拿出即影即有的照相機，把鏡頭對準狼人……

　　這時候，畫面中間突然多了一條細線。然後，整部照相機就緣著這條線一分為二。

　　『……不懷好意的人類。』在睡著的狼人旁邊，竟站著另一個全完一樣的狼人！

　　那個睡著的狼人，銀白的身體開始變得模糊、透明，然後慢慢蒸發，最後也變成了霧。

　　霧，頓時變得更濃了。



　　我和牠直視著。牠那雙像是沒有溫度的冰藍色眼睛，瞪得我連電筒也握不穩。

　　『太過想知道某些事情，是會死的。』狼人冷冷地道，左手裏不知道什麼時候多了把銀灰色小刀。

　　這句話幾乎要把我嚇死。我用顫抖的手拿出獵槍，也不管有沒有瞄準就開槍。

　　碰！牠的身體不自然地抖動了一下，像是被打中了。然而在下一秒，牠竟也變成了霧，消失了。

　　『還打算反抗，哼哼。』

　　獵槍和電筒在一瞬間同時化成了碎片，我也感覺到我的手被割傷了。

　　沒有電筒照明，四周頓時變得黑暗。不過，整片樹林又頓時變得光明——無數的狼人身影從霧裏形成，一雙雙像螢火蟲的發亮藍色瞳孔滿佈四周。

　　『把你的血都交出來。』無數個聲音重疊著。同時，藍色的瞳孔變成了金色，照出滿天一片金黃。

　　我的身體被拋起來。我看見我的手分成兩半，腳逕自旋轉著，內臟一個一個飛脫並迸裂開來。

　　還有自己另一半的臉，在跟我打招呼……

_____________________________________________________________


求知慾是寶箱的鑰匙，卻也是陷阱的開關。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰狼來了(27/12)

　　「我說真的！我昨天看到狼！」我大喊。

　　「不會吧？你腦袋是不是燒壞了？」

　　「昨天才有個燒壞腦袋的笨蛋說看到什麼狼人……」

　　「他今天都沒有上學，大概是找不到證據，不敢回來吧！」

　　「最好他是被狼人撕成幾十塊啦！」

　　一陣哄堂大笑。

　　「不，是真的！牠全身都是蒼藍色的，還說——」我解釋著。

　　「還說？還會說人話啊？拜託，你看《小紅帽》看太多了喔。」

　　「很好，我看你視力和精神都出問題了。那麼牠跟你說什麼喔？」突然有同學問。

　　「牠說︰明天夜晚，牠會去○○燒烤場殺人……」我輕聲答。

　　「我們班明晚就去那裏燒烤耶，真的有那麼巧合嗎？」

　　「喂，其實你是怕黑不想去，所以才編這個謊話吧？要編也編個實際點的，這個藉口比『我突然發高燒』還要爛哦！」

　　又是一陣更大的嘲笑聲。

　　唉，不相信就算了，我真的看見有頭蒼藍色的狼，還要我交代我的同學，明晚牠就到那個燒烤場「吃晚餐」。是他們甘心情願把自己送進狼口裏的，我也無話可說。

　　不，還是跟去看看吧。



　　翌日夜晚，我駕車到約定的燒烤場，不過卻沒有現身，只是把車停在暗處，坐在車裏看緊他們。

　　「那傢伙果然沒有來。」

　　「都說他怕黑了嘛！算了，我們連他的份也吃掉唄。」

　　夜裏的燒烤場人跡罕至，雖不至於鴉雀無聲，但只要打開車窗，他們說的話仍能清晰可聽。

　　「唉，到狼來的時候，牠真的連你們的份也吃掉。」我自言自語。

　　『有什麼吃喔？』

　　我從倒後鏡裏看到一頭白狼坐在車的後座。

　　「……你是誰？」我勉強冷靜下來，始終這是第二次看到會說話的狼，沒那麼害怕了。

　　『我啊，是來燒烤的，呵呵。』白狼發出幾聲冷笑。

　　「燒烤？」我歪著頭想︰狼怎麼可能會燒烤啊？

　　『你的朋友不是也在燒烤嗎？』牠指指不遠處的一個燒烤爐，我的同學們正在上面鋪燒烤炭。

　　我突然醒覺起這不是問白狼會否燒烤的時候。我問牠知不知道有關於蒼狼的事。

　　『喔，原來你是擔心你的同學會被蒼狼吃掉，所以才來的。』白狼若有所悟地道。

　　「就是如此，到底那頭狼會不會來？」我急問著。

　　『差不多時候吧。』牠敷衍似地答，然後笑道︰『其實，我覺得你來這裏，更大的原因是你想看到你同學遇見蒼狼時，那驚慌失措的樣子吧。』

　　「是……是有這麼想過啦！」我有點慚愧地答。「不過，我不會讓我的同學被蒼狼吃掉的。」我拿出預先收好的獵槍。

　　『喔，原來有這麼一個後著。』白狼說完，逕自從牠身上的木桶裏拿出一杯熱茶就喝，一副置身事外的樣子。

　　而且，牠還真的很不客氣地待在我車上。



　　我稍微等了一會兒，還是沒有任何異樣。我的同學們已經起了爐火，開始烤食物了。

　　「還沒來嗎？」我有點失望道。我還特地帶了相機，想要把同學們到時的狼狽樣子都拍下。

　　『別那麼急，好戲總是在後頭嘛。』白狼笑道︰『不如趁現在空閑，聊個天唄。你為什麼那麼肯定那蒼狼會來？』

　　「我遇到牠時，起初我也不相信牠說的話，後來，牠就真的找個人殺給我看，我才不得不相信……」我答，想起當時牠沾滿血的可怕臉孔，身子不禁一震。

　　『因為事實擺在眼前，所以才相信嗎？』白狼說︰『要是沒真正看過一次，說不定你現在還糊里糊塗地在那邊燒烤哩。』

　　我點點頭，說︰「要是如此，我大概也會這麼做。」

　　『現在你應該明白你同學的心情了。』牠說︰『所以說——』

　　『嗚——喔——！』一聲狼的長嘯打斷了這次對話。

　　『要來了。』白狼還笑著喝茶。

　　我繃緊神經，視線掃射周圍每一個可疑的角落。



　　沒有任何的先兆，我的同學像推骨牌般逐個倒下，最後他們全都倒在地上不動了。我觀察了良久，才看見一塊黑色的披風在他們身邊盤旋。

　　而在披風下的，是一個蒼藍色的身體。

　　「唏啊！」儘管來遲了，我還是對著披風開了好幾槍。

　　『好沒有禮貌的打招呼方法。』

　　我往倒後鏡一看，蒼狼竟坐白狼旁邊，舔著爪子上的血！

　　我連瞄準都沒有做，就對著後座胡亂開槍。我看到白狼輕巧地全躲過了，但蒼狼又不見了身影。

　　突然，我感到身子一重。一雙帶著血腥的利爪扣住了我的脖子。

　　『我都說我們是來燒烤的，你硬是不相信，要留在這裏給我們當食物。』白狼冷笑道︰『所以說，要受過教訓才會學乖啊，雖然這教訓的代價很大。』

　　『喂，茶。』蒼狼似乎叫著白狼的名字。『那邊的人都解決了，把這個人也解決後，就可以去燒烤了。不過血腥味太重，一定會被其他人發現啊。要是人多起來就麻煩了。』

　　『怕什麼。』白狼笑道︰

　　『到時就說︰狼來了。』

_____________________________________________________________

若要荒謬成為事實，
得有事實證明荒謬。

茶這兩天突然不能上網了QQ
剛才才叫師傅搞好(汗)。

現在補回前兩天的茶，真是抱歉(鞠躬)。

----------


## tsume

唉呀呀
這兩篇茶的開頭似乎有些偷懶
不過管他,好喝就好~~(茶)

回探險:
耶~~分屍分屍~~(被打)
好奇心是會殺死貓的
小朋友們千萬不要亂嘗試XD
一般來說也至少要帶一個大人跟著嘛~
不過在這時候連他也會變食物的~(茶)

回狼來了:
最後有點搞笑~有些一語雙關
茶茶最近一定是中燒烤毒了XD
吃燒烤不是喝茶,是要喝清酒才對阿XD(被打)
ps. 蒼狼的披風真好用阿~(死)


原來是因為網路壞了
沒關係,有喝到茶就好XD
昨天沒喝到茶真是害我都茶癮發作~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回探險

那位新加入的獸好弒血阿，小獸還是猜不出他是誰說0.0


回狼來了

茶大真的中毒啦，小獸我好像也中了QQ

有些事情真的要親眼見過才會相信阿。

to:tsume

我的披風可是件神器阿，當然好用(被炸飛~

----------


## Triumph

回:26/12

像是聰明人不應知道太多秘密,好好當一個弄巨就好了......

回:27/12

沒戒心的愚昧小孩一個,明知都是狼,當然是有多遠走多遠......

----------


## 好喝的茶

這個是送給皇天蒼狼的贈文喔XD

一天一杯茶︰蒼(29/12)

　　唔，頭很痛……脖子很酸……四肢都在刺痛……整個人頭重腳輕的……

　　我勉強撐起身子，揉揉睡眼。我竟發覺自己身處在陌生的地方︰一個四方的空白房間，除了我和眼前兩堆被黑布蓋住的物件外，便什麼都沒有的房間。這裏甚至連窗門也沒有，只有六堵白色牆壁。

　　我怎麼會來到這種地方？我不知道。宿醉的腦袋還沒有完全清醒，就已經開始發起來。同時，我也發覺自己衣衫破爛，像被什麼動物給抓破一樣，名貴的全套西裝只剩十幾塊布碎。我的身體也遍佈爪痕，雖然都已結痂，但仍然隱隱作痛。

　　我起身走近黑布蓋住的東西，一陣濃烈的血腥味夾雜發霉的臭味隨即撲鼻而來，我後退了好幾步。直覺告訴我這絕不是什麼好東西。我轉移視線到牆壁上。除了搆不著的天花板和被黑布佔據的部份地板外，其他地方我也仔細檢查過，完全沒有任何機關、密道之類的，只有一些針孔般大小的洞作通風之用。這裏是個密室，是個我怎麼進來都不知道的白色密室。



　　『咦？終於睡醒啦，等你很久了。』

　　一塊黑色大布憑空落在出現在我前方的地上。突然，黑布呈現不規則的隆起，最後形成一個像狗的動物形狀。黑布慢慢縮小，布下蒼藍色的狼就展現在我眼前，而布則自動在牠脖子上打結，成了披風。

　　『準備好了嗎？要開始遊戲了。』蒼狼對我說。

　　如果我現在在看魔術表演、馬戲團表演的話，我肯定會拍掌歡呼。不過現在完全不像表演無中生有的魔術，也不像馬戲團的腹語表演——真的有頭狼憑空出現了，而且還會說人話。

　　『欸，你好像什麼都不知道的樣子。』蒼狼皺皺眉頭，說︰『給你回憶一下。』

　　牠脫下身上的披風，鋪在地上並且拉平。變戲法似的，披風上出現一個像是投影機投射下來的影像。



　　幾個穿筆挺西裝的男人在一間高級餐廳的獨立貴賓房裏玩樂。他們剛做成了一宗大生意，賺了可觀的金錢，所以便來這裏慶祝。

　　吃飽喝足之後，他們以乎還沒有滿足，想玩點什麼的。其中一個人提議一個遊戲，其他人馬上和議。然後，那個人向侍應點了十瓶名貴紅酒，又到附近的運動店買了一個保齡球回去。他把十瓶紅酒排成一個等邊三角形，放在房間一端，自己則在另一端，用力把保齡球滾過去。

　　一陣清脆的玻璃聲響起，他打了個全中。整個房間的人都興奮得歡呼起來，隨即點了數打紅酒，繼續玩這個昂貴的保齡球遊戲……

　　提議這個遊戲的人，就是我自己。



　　『很好玩嘛，搞得這麼浪費。』蒼狼把披風披回身上，咬牙道︰『不好好教訓一下，對不起我自己喔。』

　　我的汗毛馬上豎起來。「你……你想幹什麼？」

　　牠冷笑幾聲，說︰『沒什麼，不過看你玩保齡球玩得那麼起勁，想必你也餓了，想請你吃點東西。』然後牠指向那堆用黑布蓋著，充滿血腥臭味的物體。

　　不知道是不是我的錯覺，那塊黑布變得有些深紅了。我掩著鼻子，揭開黑布。

　　還沒有揭到一半，我就已經被嚇得往後跌坐起來。「這是什麼東西？」

　　蒼狼把整塊黑布掀下來。在布下的，是一堆明顯存放過久的生肉。這些生肉已失去鮮紅的光澤，只顯露出一片暗紅，甚至暗黑色。有部份還已經開始發霉了。

　　『這是我上次吃剩的，因為太多了，所以就先存放起來。想不到它那麼快便發霉發臭了，我又不想浪費，只好找個人幫我解決了。』

　　「這些垃圾叫人怎麼吃！」我指著這堆臭肉罵道。

　　『咦？你是在說你自己嗎？』蒼狼嘲笑著，走到較遠處另一塊黑布蓋住的東西旁邊，把黑布掀開。

　　「你……！」我一時氣得接不上話來，因為那邊黑布下的，是我的老婆子女！

　　『他們只是暫時昏厥過去而已，沒有事的。只要你不浪費地把那邊的食物給吃乾淨，我就放過他們。』蒼狼笑道︰『不過，你最好快點吃，不然等到我餓了，我就只好抓他們充饑呵。』



　　我瞪著眼前這堆發霉發臭的肉，這些真的能吃下去嗎？

　　……已經不是能不能吃下去的問題了，要是不吃，我的家庭鐵定被毀滅。

　　我拿起一小塊肉，我的手已經在顫抖了。我閉緊眼睛，屏住氣，強迫自己張開嘴巴。然後，在自己的理智沒阻止自己之前，我把肉放進口裏。

　　我沒有咀嚼，我的牙齒連咬都咬進下去，一陣濃烈的血腥味夾著其他怪味即攻上喉頂，教我差點窒息。我緊掩著嘴，不讓自己嘔吐，硬是把肉給吞下去。

　　我趴在地上猛咳，想要把腥氣和髒血都咳出來。肚子怪不舒服的，好幾次有要嘔吐的跡象。

　　終於把第一塊肉吃下去了，可是眼前盡是暗紅的臭肉。這真的能吃完嗎？而且，我真的有這種體力把它們全部吃完嗎……？



　　『加油，終於吃到第十塊了喔。』蒼狼在房間一端不知鼓勵還是諷刺地叫著。

　　我已經不管雙手和臉都沾滿血了，我已經失去理智，像原始野人般茹毛飲血起來。當要嘔吐時，就拿一塊又更的肉塞回去。肚子已經越來越痛，可我管不了那麼多了。

　　『喔，是了，差點忘記提你一件事。』蒼狼陰笑著說︰『你現在在吃的，其實是人肉喔。』

　　「嗚嘔！」我再也忍不住了，把胃裏的東西全吐得一乾二淨。

　　『唉呀，全吐出來了呢。那麼，就要重頭再吃喔，呵呵呵。』蒼狼發出令人厭惡的冷笑聲。

　　我再也受不住了，與其要吃這些噁心的生肉，毋寧去跟蒼狼拼了！

　　「去死！」我握緊拳衝往蒼狼，蒼狼也往這邊直奔過來！



不要按進來XD


　　『蒼，抱歉，我遲到了。』一頭白狼突然憑空出現在我和蒼狼之間，跟蒼狼發生了交通意外。

　　『好痛！蒼，我被你咬到了。』白狼舔著身上的傷口。

　　『……茶。』蒼的眼神突然變得呆滯。

　　『什麼事？蒼，你怎麼這個樣子，你撞壞腦袋了？』茶應道。

　　『我現在才知道，原來你是那麼好吃。』蒼狼突然死盯著茶身上的肉。

　　『你說什麼？你真的撞壞腦袋了。』

　　『不，經這一咬我才知道，原來茶的肉肥汁美，教我回味無窮啊。』蒼狼笑道︰『讓我還經常跟你去找吃的，原來最美味的食物就已經在身邊了。』

　　『喂，等等，蒼！』茶怕得急道︰『有什麼事都暫且擱下，等我領完工傷才說，就這樣吧，好不好？』茶努力使自己冷靜。

　　『這些事由我去辦就行了，我順便替你領狼壽保險金。』蒼狼慢慢走近茶。『眼下當然是吃東西要緊。』

　　『不……不要亂來！』茶被逼得往後退。『我是主角，是大魔王，你不怕我殺掉你喔？』

　　『你不過就是靠別人替你找食物罷了。要談戰鬥力，你根本沒有。』蒼狼冷笑道︰『還有，殺掉你我就可以當主角了呵！』

　　『嗚……當主角就是那麼命苦嗎？』茶已經退到角落，只能眼睜睜看著蒼狼張開血盆大口……

　　好喝的茶︰「就這樣，茶便成了蒼的嘴下亡魂了……蒼，你記得要把茶的屍體處理乾淨，吃不完的就給我隨便挖個洞埋了。」

　　蒼一邊吃著美味的茶，一邊答︰『放心，我會解決的了。茶真是好吃得我想連骨頭都吞下啊……』

　　突然，茶再度站起來，被吃掉的部份竟恢復了原狀。茶怒道︰『喂，好喝的茶！畢竟我也是你的分身啊，你怎麼可以這樣對待我？』

　　『原來你還沒死掉啊。』蒼吃驚地道。

　　『畢竟我是主角，有主角的特權，無論如何都不會死掉的。』茶冷冷回答。

　　好喝的茶︰「你都知道你是我的分身了，那麼死掉又有什麼所謂呢？死掉一杯茶，還有千千萬萬杯茶嘛(攤手)。所以，蒼，給我把茶咬到牠肯乖乖死掉為止XD」

　　整間房間馬上充斥著茶的慘叫聲，蒼的興奮叫聲。

　　好喝的茶︰「原來主角有這種功能(？)啊，我都忘了(筆記)。這麼說，以後寫到火山爆發、山洪海嘯，以致外星人來訪、火星撞地球，都把茶牽扯進去好了，反正又不會死掉(邪笑)。」

　　『蒼，』茶的雙眼閃動著淚水，說︰『主角的位置，我還是讓你當好了，我還想多活幾年。』

　　『不用不用，』蒼全身冒汗，突然禮讓起來︰『主角還是你當最適合，還是你當主角好了。』

　　『嗚，你們都欺負我……』茶帶著淒涼的語氣說。

　　好喝的茶︰「算吧，多死幾次就習慣了(拍肩)。」

　　好喝的茶︰「好了，剩下的部份就讓蒼解決吧，我們先退下去。還有，茶，下次別再遲到了，不然就給我加班加到死為止(青筋)。」




　　「嗚！」我栽倒下來。摸摸脖子，已經被咬穿一個大洞。

　　『竟然還想反抗喔。放心，沒多久你就要死了。』蒼狼返回我的妻兒旁邊，冷笑道︰

　　『剩下的時間，看著我吃東西就行。』

_____________________________________________________________


別以為有能力便可以為所欲為。

祝蒼狼生日快樂，今天就讓你全當主角吧XD
我把茶送給你當生日禮物了，請慢慢享用(炸)。

話說用這種文章做贈文好像有點奇怪？




> ｐｓ.這篇文讓我得到一個教訓.. 
> 就是在吃肉類宵夜時千萬不要來看茶大的文XD


(對「葬魂異」的回文)

嗯，現在大概可以再印證多一次(被毆)。

----------


## 影曲

１２／２９

前面我大概看的懂

但是"點進去"過後又讓我發現
我的智商又下降了~看不懂啊~
現在到底有幾隻狼在現場啊
好喝的茶 茶 蒼 3隻嘛?~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

12/26.27.29：（28不見了？）（驚）

為節省版面，三杯一起回。（炸）

好奇心的確會殺死貓。
所謂的無妄之災常常就是這樣來的。（汗）

嗯，原來茶的肉反而最肥美呀……（筆記）
很期待茶與蒼互食的場面。（誤）（被滅）

話說29日的茶也告訴了我們：
以後與他人一同進食時千萬別遲到。（炸）

----------


## 小樂

回12/29

這次我是邊吃麻糬邊看歐 ~ (炸

看的津津有味哩XD

今天突然變好冷歐 ~

茶大小心別感冒嚕XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回29/12

感謝茶大給小獸我的生日贈文，小獸很高興。

不過小獸我可不想跟茶大搶主角位置喔XD



主角大概是那種億萬富翁吧，簡直浪費死了，錢多不會捐給孤兒院那些阿，果然該死！

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回１２／２９：
　　有人說：能力越大重擔越大，不過老實說在這個社會上看來，好像是能力越大越懂得享樂？越懂得如何避免付出（默）
　　家人啊？
　　那麼有錢的人還重視家庭還真是少見。

　　話說，蒼，肉記得要冰冰箱才不會那麼快壞阿ｘｄ

----------


## tsume

回蒼(12/29):
唉呀呀
茶的位置又被搶走了XD
真得那麼好吃嗎??
小的也來嘗嘗看......(張口)
對了,木桶也順便借來用~
吃飯就是要配茶嘛XD

----------


## 風佐笨狼

回  蒼29/12

原來茶大一直拿茶當替身阿= =""這樣好像分不出來了

不過這樣=ˇ=以後找不到人吃時就對茶下手就好啦


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    最近感冒一直潛水還真不好意思

----------


## Owla

回12/29:

拿高級紅酒當保齡球瓶!?=口="

好奢侈啊!!!紅酒灑一地誰來拖啊!?(這個不是重點好不好= =")

這種人被吃了就算了=ˇ=

看到他的妻小也被吃了想必他們也不是什麼好東西~


嗚...原來茶的肉才是最好吃的啊!!!(恍然大悟)

一口咬下~鮮美 多汁 還有茶香味(!?)這種肉絕無僅有~

要的請找好喝的茶登記~反正茶有不死的權嘛~=3=

被吃幾口也不會少幾塊肉啦~XD(邪笑)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰一氧化二氫(28/12)

　　今天班上來了個新面孔，老師介紹他是新來的插班生，被安排坐到我的旁邊。

　　我對他的第一印象並不是太好。他戴著一副厚得令人吃驚的近視眼鏡，而且手裏總不忘捧著一本笨重得像磚頭的書，除了上課、午飯、上洗手間外，他一有空閒就看。我真的不明白為什麼他可以看得那麼著迷。罷了，反正老師也不明白為什麼我在課堂做白日夢可以做得那麼入神。

　　我懷疑這個書呆子有嚴重的自閉傾向。上了一個上午的課，他不曾跟我說過一句話，如果不計算最基本的打招呼的話。我嘗試與他打開話匣子，不過得出的竟是如此令人哭笑不得的談話︰

　　「嗨。」我主動跟他打招呼。

　　「你有看過這本書嗎？」他指指手上的《紅樓夢》。

　　「我不過這種書的。」我搖頭。

　　「那麼，你看什麼書？」

　　「我不看書的。」我直接了當地回他。

　　「哦。」他也簡潔地回了我一個字，然後繼續在他的書海裏暢遊。

　　早晚淹死你——我心裏不快地詛咒著。



　　放學的時候，我才察覺到原來他是踏單車往返學校和家裏的。這個比我矮一個頭的書呆子居然會踏單車，真令人意外。

　　慢著！既然如此，哼哼……

　　翌日我返學的時候，他已經在學校裏了。我認出哪架單車是他的。趁他還在跟他的書老婆「纏綿」的時候，我偷偷在他的單車的剎車掣上做了點手腳。

　　作一點惡作劇玩玩也不錯，嘿嘿。

　　這天的課我比平常更沒心情上了。我滿腦子都是他出糗事的樣子︰可能他摔了個四腳朝天，人仰馬翻；可能不但是他摔倒，還連連撞翻四輛無辜的單車，惹來一頓臭罵；如果他真的很「幸運」的話，說不定還摔進了街旁的污水渠，一半身子卡在那裏出不來……

　　該死的，我已經忍不住笑了！怎麼今天過得特別慢啊，我好想快點放學，快點見到他出洋相……



　　好容易才等到放學鐘聲響了。看到他駕單車走了之後，我也「借」了一輛單車跟在他後面。大約跟了他兩條街，都沒見到他停下來。終於，我看見前面有條行人道，那交通燈正從綠轉到紅。

　　離行人道約二十米的時候，我看到他開始搖搖晃晃，一副著急的樣子。哼哼，一定是發現了有什麼不對勁吧！

　　不，我竟也覺得有什麼不對勁。我看看前方的十字路口，怎麼它那麼面熟……啊，我想起來了，前幾天新聞報導裏有說過這條馬路——

　　糟糕！新聞裏說這是全區最多交通意外發生的交通黑點啊！

　　然而，當我發覺這點的時候，他已經不受控制地衝出了十字路口。

　　一條條積存已久的車隊，像蟒蛇般纏上了他。

　　我看到這個獵物，被連人帶車扯飛起來。



　　我剎了車。他變成怎樣，我已經看不清楚了，從他跌回地面開始，好奇的人群就已經包圍著他。而且我也沒勇氣上去看他。

　　我愣住了很久，直到救護車來了，警察來疏散人群了，我才懂得要回去。

　　今天我很積極地迴避所有新聞、報紙、電台報導。我努力地說服自己︰今天什麼事都沒發生。然而只消我閉上眼，那副無辜的身體和他的單車就自動浮現在腦海中，久久不散。



　　突然，我發覺我自己竟又回到了那個十字路口前。在我眼前，出現了一個渾身浴血的人。是他！

　　「是你害死我的。」他推了推他那破碎的眼鏡，滿腔怒火地說︰「是你害死我的！」

　　「哇啊啊！」我沒命似的逃跑，跑了整整一條街才停下。我喘著氣回頭，很好，已經撇掉他了。我往前望，想要看看這是哪裏……

　　我竟又回到了那條十字路口！不可能！

　　「還命給我……」他伸出兩隻血爪，從馬路走近……

　　「救命啊啊啊！」我使盡吃奶力氣逃跑。

　　然而我發覺，除了飛天遁地我做不到外，所有能走的方向我都試過了，無論如何都會回到同一個地方，同一個十字路口，遇見同一個他。

　　我被困進一個循環到死的迴圈裏。



　　『跑得很辛苦嘛。』一隻手搭上了正在蹲下喘氣的我的肩膀，我馬上嚇一跳。

　　回頭一看，竟是頭會說話的白狼，身邊還奇怪地有一杯的熱茶。牠說︰『那個人，一直追著你不放哦。』

　　「拜託你，教我要如何走出這裏！」情急之下，我管不得那麼多了。

　　『什麼事要那麼心急啊？坐下喝杯茶，慢慢談不好嗎？』牠徐徐說道。

　　「我沒時間了！我正被那傢伙追殺！」我急得大喊。

　　『哪傢伙，哪傢伙啊？』牠搖頭晃腦，露出一副呆呆的樣子。

　　「我間接害死了我的同學！他現在怨魂不散要殺我！」我對著牠大吼。

　　『呵，』牠冷笑，說︰『你都知道你幹了什麼事嘛，那你應該好好跟他道歉才對。』

　　「當我求你，你教我離開這裏好嗎？」我壓下怒氣，儘量低聲下氣地說。



　　『……這裏，是木桶裏的世界。』牠突然說。

　　「什麼木桶？我不明白。」

　　『木桶的世界是圓的，你永遠都只能停留在同一個地方。』牠望著天空，說︰『出口，在上面。』

　　「上面？」我也跟隨牠仰望天空。

　　『想走就自己飛出去吧。』牠說，然後牠竟飄浮起來，直飛上天。

　　「要怎麼飛出去啊？喂？喂！」我大喊。這時，我發覺他的魔爪已經慢慢伸過來了。

　　『飛不出去就在這裏跑幾圈，減減肥唄。』白狼的聲音從天空傳來︰

　　『罪孽太重了哪。』

_____________________________________________________________


這杯茶的確是漏掉了(死)。

有關於題目取「一氧化二氫」的原因，請看此。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．幻想︰麻木(30/12)

　　第六次了。果然我已經不再害怕。

　　我迅速清潔用具和消除痕跡，然後離開現場。

　　原來，再駭人再可怕的事只消幹幾次便會習慣，甚至麻木。

　　真想不到，這還包括殺人。



　　我返回自己家裏的陽台，一邊喝著啤酒，一邊看著就在我家附近的殺人現場。

　　我心想︰我居然大膽到就在家附近下手呢。不過就算是半夜敲門，我也不會有一絲害怕。我現在甚至無聊到用計時錶計算警察到來的時間呢。

　　「七分十二秒，比上次快了一點點嘛。」我自言自語。

　　呆看著警察封鎖現場，記者搶著拍照採訪，街坊一擁而上，想要一睹平時只有電視劇裏可見的殺人現況等情景，我竟覺得有一絲無聊。我竟有點覺得，自己逐漸失去殺人的動力了，而原因竟是殺人很無聊。

　　天殺的，我是不是心理變態了？



　　咯、咯、咯。

　　「不會吧？真的有人來敲門。」我輕笑，隨手撿起桌上的瑞士刀作防身武器，再去開門。

　　「……」在門外的，竟是一頭白狼。要是厲鬼怨魂的話，我還可以接受，現在給我弄來一頭狼，我都不知道要如何下手。

　　『嗨。不介意我進來嘛？』白狼微笑道。

　　我稍微想了一下，便以微笑回答道︰「無任歡迎。」反正我正好為找不到有趣的事物而感到無聊，現在有頭狼給我解解悶，或許不錯。

　　『那麻煩你先把武器放下，這樣對我很不安全喔。』白狼依然保持微笑，大踏步走進我的屋子。

　　真有你的，連藏進手袖裏的小小瑞士刀也看得出來。



　　「狼先生，來這裏有何貴幹？」我拉出一張椅子讓牠坐下，自己則坐在對面的椅上。

　　『剛好聞到這裏有人的腥氣，便好奇走來看看罷了。』白狼把牠身上的木桶卸在身前的茶几上，從裏頭拿出一個茶杯，逕自品嚐著。

　　「如果說我剛剛殺了人，你會相信麼？」我以開玩笑的語氣說。

　　『剛剛我經過一個血案現場，那裏的腥味跟你身上的一樣。』白狼平靜地答著。

　　「果然幹完這種事之後沒洗澡，就很容易被發覺了呀。」我苦笑。

　　『儘管洗得再乾淨，腥氣也不會全被洗掉了。就算真的能洗掉，殺氣也洗不掉。殺了人，就一生都是殺人犯了。』牠陰笑說。

　　「你好像對這方面有深入的研究嘛。」

　　『如果說，我每天都在殺人，你信不信？』白狼瞇著眼，問。

　　「……狼為了找食物，大概也得殺生吧。」我含糊答著。

　　『如果說我只殺人呢？』

　　「那也大無不可啊。我也殺人。」

　　『這麼說，你跟我都是同類嘛。』

　　「我的樣子像狼麼？」

　　我倆都大笑了。

　　「欸，」我勉強才在大笑中回復過來，說︰「狼先生，你還記得你第一次殺人是什麼感覺嗎？」

　　『天知道我第一次殺人是啥時候，全都忘了。』白狼不在意地答。

　　「我還記得很清楚呢，」我晃著手上的啤酒罐，帶些微醉意地答︰「對我來說，這絕對是難忘的。」



　　那是在兩個星期前發生的事，我還記得那是個下大雨的晚上。當時我發現我那交往了三年的女朋友，竟跟別的男人上床。所以我就把這對姦夫淫婦給殺了，我還記得我用的是瑞士刀。

　　殺了人之後，我有好幾晚都睡不著，就算睡著了，也會造惡夢，然後驚醒起來。托這個的福，我還被警方請回去喝了幾趟咖啡。儘管後來我花了一筆錢，找了個替死鬼替我頂包，現在案件算是不了了之，不過殺人的夢魘，依然纏繞著我，揮之不去。

　　後來，我去查看一些心理輔導的書籍，才知道對於自己懼怕的東西，必須加以面對，要征服它，不能反過頭被它征服。



　　『所以，你就去當殺手了？』白狼邊喝茶邊問。

　　我點頭，道︰「第二次殺人時，手已經沒在顫抖了。到第三次的時候，我也沒再做過惡夢了。現在做到第六次，我竟覺得殺人有點膩了。」

　　『哼哼，連這個也會覺得膩嘛。』白狼似笑非笑地說。

　　「大概是麻木了。」

　　『是呀，都麻木了。』

　　我倆又一同笑了。

　　「狼先生，你不是殺了很多人麼？難道你不會膩？」

　　『難道會有生物覺得吃東西很無聊麼？再說，殺人也可以很好玩的……』白狼露出一個陰笑。

　　「哦？有什麼好玩？」

　　『你再殺多點，你就知道了。』

　　哼，就是不肯說嘛。罷了，反正我現在沒放棄當殺手的打算。



　　『呼，原來都那麼晚了，我都該走了。』白狼看看牆上的時鐘，說。

　　「謝謝你，跟你談天很有趣味。」我說。雖然我們在談殺人，但我們竟能一直發笑，這還證明我真沒血性。

　　『跟你談天，我也很開心。那麼，我走了。』

　　「我送你。」我起身，說。然後，我把手伸進椅子的坐墊下，從裏面的暗格拿出一支裝有消音器的槍，二話不說就對白狼開槍。

　　同一時間，白狼像是早就知道我有此一著般，迅速把茶几整個掀起，擋住子彈並且向我反擊。我踢走了迎面而來的茶几，卻發現白狼已失去縱影。

　　突然，我感到左邊有危險。我立即矮身，一張椅子就在我上方橫飛而過，直飛出陽台。我也抓起一張椅子往反方向扔回去。

　　當我準備要再開槍時，我發覺白狼已經掛在我背上，兩爪架住了我的脖子。



　　『原來你們人類是這麼對待客人啊，真是受教了。』白狼在我耳邊說。

　　「大家都知道，一旦自己殺人的事有其他人知道，就得殺他滅口，以除後患。」我閉上眼睛，說︰「動手吧。」

　　白狼卻在我耳邊說了一句，就自己跳下來，走了。

　　「我不吃同類呵。」

_____________________________________________________________


茶茶好像越來越挑食了(死)。

昨天漏掉此茶，是因為我的姐姐又霸用電腦……(翻桌)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰循環(31/12)

　　「除夕了。」

　　『嗯。』

　　「明天就是元旦，新的一年了。」

　　『嗯。』

　　「我真的不想過下一年。」

　　『嗯……哦？』

　　在旁邊陪我在天台吹風的白狼，好奇地問道。

　　「每次我想起，日子要從一月一日從頭開始過，我就心煩……」我坐在天台邊，踢著腿。要是我再往前探出半個身子，我就會從幾十層樓高直跌地面。

　　『為什麼會心煩？新的一年開始了，不應該開心麼？』白狼問道。我不知道牠是從哪來的，不過牠卻肯聽我苦訴。

　　「新的一年開始了，到新的一年又完結了，下一個新的一年就開始了……一直地循環下去。」我淡淡地說︰「這代表著，我們一家捱苦的日子，也會一直循環下去，而且將會越來越苦。」

　　『家境不好嗎？』

　　我點點頭，說︰「我們一家七口人，卻只有爸媽能出去掙錢。我偷看過父母計帳的薄子和他們的薪水單，發覺我們家裏入不敷支，一年平均透支二千塊，但這還沒計算通貨膨漲。」我繼續解釋︰「五兄弟姊妹中，我排行最小。但排行最大的大哥最少也得等個四年，才夠法定年齡出去找工作。這四年裏，家裏就必須透支八千塊，可我們家根本沒來那麼多錢，也借不了錢。」

　　『年紀輕輕，妳算術就那麼好了喔。』白狼讚道。

　　「家裏沒錢，不輜珠必較怎麼行。」我苦笑︰「不過算術好有啥用？又不能幫補家計。要是我現在跳下去，就真的能幫到家計了。」

　　『原來如此。那妳為什麼要選元旦這個時候？』

　　「沒什麼特別意思，只是我想︰我們家終於辛苦捱過了一年了，下一個更難捱的年卻又接踵而來。我不知道我們家能捱多少個年，但我知道我不想再去捱下一年了。」我輕嘆一口氣。



　　「白狼，」我叫著牠︰「為什麼人要那麼長命呢？」

　　『你不想多活幾年麼？』白狼答︰『好多人都嫌命短，只有你嫌命長呢。』

　　「命長有啥用！」我有點像是責罵上天地說︰「我討厭我那麼長命。能過完一年，又一年，過了好多好痛苦的年，竟然還有更多更苦的年。我那麼長命，真是很該死。」

　　『命長不該死，該死的不是命長，卻是苦命。』白狼輕輕搖頭。

　　「你說得對。可恨的不在命長，在於命苦。」

　　『現在有好多人，都說這三百六十五天過得太快，轉眼就十幾年了。其實是他們過得太快樂，快樂到忘記了時間。所以，什麼延年益壽的靈丹妙藥，現在越賣越旺了。』

　　「反而痛苦的人是不會忘記時間的。」我嘆道︰「我現已還記得，我的爸媽如何為了養家，放下面子去求親友借錢，要去多做幾份兼職的苦況。然而在下一年，我就要升上中學，支出又更大了。」

　　『所以為了減免支出，你才要——」

　　「還有一個原因。」我說︰「今個月中是我媽媽的生日。我很想送點東西給她，但我沒有錢，只好偷……」我低頭，聲音越來越少。「我被抓了。雖然我不用坐牢，不用留案底，不過卻被罰款五千塊。」

　　『這簡直是雪上加霜啊。』白狼直接了當地道。

　　「我真的該死，真的該死……」我埋首哭著說。



　　『這還真可憐啊。不過聽你這麼說，似乎沒什麼人可憐你們。』

　　「哼。」我冷笑一聲，道︰「根本就不會有人管我們。現在啊，大家都只管如何過新的一年。我的同學計劃到哪兒玩，商人計劃要如何撈一大筆，政府計劃要如何宣傳自己城市的特色，就是沒有人計劃要如何幫助弱勢社群。」

　　『看來，新年對你絕不是一個好的循環。』白狼苦笑。

　　「白狼，你有方法幫助我嗎？」我望著牠。

　　『我只能告訴你，從這裏跳下去比較快解決。』牠笑得更苦了。

　　「果然，」我輕嘆︰「算了，你這也算是幫了我忙。」



　　我起身，伸伸麻痺的腰，在天台上大聲呼喊著。

　　「新的一年要到了，我很慶幸我不用過。今天，便是我無盡痛苦循環的終結！」我有點興奮的大叫。

　　『呵。』白狼輕笑一聲。

　　「我會上天堂，還是下地獄呢？不管了！總之我不要再留在這裏！我．不．要．留．在．這．裏！」我對著下方熱鬧的大街，用盡氣力呼喊。

　　白狼起身，說︰『你要離開了嗎？那我也該走了。』

　　「喂，等等。」我叫住牠。「白狼，我這條裙子漂亮麼？是爸媽買給我當新年禮物的。」

　　白狼看了一眼，微笑點頭。

　　我笑道︰「謝謝，這一個循環最後終算有點好事發生了。而且，我爸媽以後也不用再花錢養我了，真好。」



　　「十、九、八、七……」我聽到樓下眾人大聲倒數今年的最後幾秒。

　　『終於，今年要結束了呢。』我笑道。

　　「四、三、二、一，新年快樂！」眾人歡呼著。

　　「謝謝。這句我就心領了。」我笑著婉拒他們的祝福，說︰

　　「不會再有新年了。」

_____________________________________________________________


原本想趁除夕寫點快樂的，想不到我滿腦袋悲劇情節(死)。

唉，罷了。乾脆在這裏祝大家新年快樂算了XD

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

喔喔~~

一次出三杯茶呢!!

茶大好厲害呀!

新年啊......對我而言跟普通日子沒兩樣......

話說......

小獸很期待第二集"不存在的故事"嘎!!

----------


## 影曲

TO 新年

啊~這次是主角自願的啊~
最後一個新年快樂~好像還不錯~
能夠抱著不後悔的方法死去~這是最美的死法了


-------------------
茶大新年快樂~
也祝各位獸大新年快樂~

----------


## 小樂

TO新年

在大家的陪伴下過新年很有趣吶~

可惜被書海淹沒後機會就越來越少嚕..XD

看著漂亮的煙火...

心裡卻想著那都是錢阿ㄒ口ㄒ"

噗哈哈...人沉溺在太久的孤單中很容易變質阿..

今年的新年過的有點心酸吶...

不過..反正是新的一年到來嘛~

只能祈禱自己加油啦...

茶大一次趕3篇文辛苦嚕  ~ (鞠躬

祝福你也在新的一年出更多好茶阿XD

最後~

最近天氣冷~ 小心別感冒阿~

----------


## tsume

原來茶茶是電腦被占阿
不過一天能沏三杯茶也不簡單阿XD
不過28號的茶有點看不懂阿@@...是我智商太低嗎??
30號的幻想應該要帶蒼狼一起去的XD
畢竟殺人魔王只能是茶一個而已XD

對喔,還有"不存在的茶"XD
這次是要講茶的木桶吧~
期待中~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

一天3杯茶，茶大真厲害。
挑十不好喔，話說28/12那篇的主角真夠XXX

亂弄煞車會出人命的。

----------


## 杜崇

TO 循環
哈哈!新年怎麼可能會一直下去嘛!
馬上就會結束了..馬上..
因為過不久地球上的人類就會死光光!
看就好好看著人類的末日來臨吧.

我都過農曆的新年啦~~

----------


## Owla

回12/28:

有這種愛搗蛋的同學真是...

別人愛看書也沒錯啊...幹麻要欺負人家?=3=

算啦~如果他真的罪不致死的話~他應該會飛得出去吧?(邪笑)

哈~茶大又有得吃啦~XD

回12/30:

呃......文章開端的題目打錯了...(死)

咦!?原來茶大還是有點功夫的啊...


不要點= =

    原本想說茶只會打打嘴砲而已=ˇ=(瞬間被茶吃得一乾二淨)    
    

速度還真快~

不過茶大......之前您似乎也有吃過殺人犯耶= =?

回12/31:

啊...上一篇才在說而已~


同樣不要點XD

    嘴砲茶就來了XD(炸爛)    
    

大過年的茶也要騙人自殺啊= ="

(茶:我也要過年啊!= =")

哈哈~也對~茶大也要過年~所以不能少掉豐盛的晚餐(宵夜!?)

小學生的肉啊~而且還是女生...應該不錯吃吧?...@ ┐@

嗯...茶大先離開了~是要去下面等屍體嗎?~XD

----------


## a70701111

12/28
嗯……
這次的兩篇，其中一篇挺正常的呢XD
另外一篇，在自己的無意下，把對方害死了。
茶茶的胃口真的是一下子高，一下子又低。
不過，不變的仍然是，茶茶的那個木桶，還有那杯茶。
12/31
這杯茶挺苦澀的……
連後面的回甘都被吞下去了。
因為貧窮，所以相對的就多想了一點現實的事情。
不過，這個小女孩跳下去，他父母應該會很痛心吧。
為了不讓他們煩惱，所以才盡量不表現出來。
說死要死很容易，但是死亡真的是唯一的辦法嗎？
唉……多說了。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．特別篇︰元旦烤肉大會(1/1)

　　「真是的，都等了二十分鐘了，那些傢伙到底來不來啊？」我看著手錶，不耐煩地說。明明約好了大伙兒八點正在這個烤肉場集合的，我還特地早了十分鐘上來佔位置。可現在，人影都不多見一個。啊！可惡，全都給我爽約是吧？

　　『咈咈咈咈……』一陣陣若隱若現的陰笑聲從四周傳來，教人心寒。溫度像是突然下降了，我不住地打顫。我四處張望，竟只有我一人而已。那麼笑聲是……不會吧？那麼邪門？

　　啪、啪、啪！一個個背囊從天上掉下來，嚇得我差點往後倒下。我定眼一看，認出其中幾個背囊是我朋友常用的。背囊裏的食物都被掏得一乾二淨，只剩下一些燒烤炭、燒烤用具和財物。

　　我開始擔心起來︰他們該不是遭打劫吧？不，打劫又怎麼可能不把錢財劫走呢？

　　「啊……」濃霧在無預警下出現了，我現在什麼都看不清楚。



　　『原來還有一個啊，嘿嘿嘿……』伴隨著笑聲而來的，是一雙雙在濃霧裏冒出的眼睛，有藍色的，也有綠色的，像盯獵物般緊盯著我。我數了數，總共有五對。

　　眼睛的主人們漸漸走出濃霧。我頓時嚇了一跳——是一頭白色的狼、一頭蒼藍色的狼、一頭青藍色的狐狸、一個穿黑大衣的白色狼人，以及一個穿綠色風衣的銀色狼人！天啊！我見鬼了麼？

　　『第六個獵物啊。崇，我們用回上次的戰術。』白狼笑道。

　　『給你極速搞定。』穿黑大衣的白狼人，崇，擺出一個「OK」的姿勢。

　　『喂喂。茶，你不是想連她也吃掉吧？』蒼狼大叫著︰『這不公平啊！』

　　『管你的不公平，我就是要吃。』被稱呼作茶的白狼狠狠地說︰『你想阻止我麼，蒼？』

　　叫作蒼的蒼狼答︰『當然。當初我們說好獵物平分啊！』

　　『獵物已經分完了。』銀色狼人打斷︰『剛才我們各自吃了一個，就算平分了。額外的第六個，當然是用爭的。』

　　茶瞄了銀色狼人一眼，說︰『銳，你這麼說，你也要爭奪這女人吧？』

　　叫作銳的銀色狼人點點頭，並擺出一副戰鬥的架勢。

　　『雖然我差不多吃飽了，不過哪有讓食物進到別人肚子裏的道理。』藍色狐狸笑道︰『我也要爭一份。』

　　『什麼？時，連你也要爭啊？』蒼對著叫作時的藍色狐狸，驚訝地說。『哼，既然如此，我也要搶這個獵物。』蒼也擺出戰鬥的姿勢。

　　我一時被搞糊塗了。就牠們的對話裏，我知道跟我來烤肉的朋友們已兇多吉少，似乎我也差不多了。可是，這時候牠們居然起內鬨？

　　「我說，這是發生了什麼……」我鼓起勇氣問。

　　『住口！獵物沒有說話的權利！』三隻動物和兩個獸人異口同聲也罵回去。

　　『哼，好啊。』茶冷笑︰『那麼大家就來一場獵物爭奪戰唄。』



　　『最先死的該是你啊，茶！』蒼直衝往茶去。『最沒戰鬥力的就是你了！』

　　『你可不能這麼說我啊。』茶微笑，把牠脖子上掛著的木桶拋往蒼。碰的一聲，只有碗口大小的木桶，竟然把蒼狼給吸進去了！

　　『就憑這個破木桶？』蒼輕蔑的聲音從木桶裏傳出，木桶隨即被拆散成一堆木塊，木桶裏一個暗黑色的球體展現出來。

　　『你忘了木桶裏有什麼嗎？』白狼依然保持微笑。然後，一個茶杯竟從那黑色球體裏掉出來，直擊往蒼。不過這卻被蒼躲避了，反而是茶杯摔個粉身碎骨。

　　『嘿，你露出破綻唷。』崇一早就繞到蒼的後方，牠從大衣下拿出一把紅色藥丸往蒼丟去。藥丸一丟出來，馬上變大幾倍，還著了火。一個個火球就這樣往蒼直衝而去。然而，火球才衝出一半，竟又掉頭，往崇衝去。

　　『什麼什麼什麼？』崇嚇得大叫。

　　『我什麼都不知道，我不麼都不知道——』時搖著尾巴，笑道。

　　『果然這是時幹的好事？』茶盯著時說。而且，茶的木桶不知道什麼時候變回原狀了。

　　『我什麼都沒做啊。』時的頭跟著尾巴一同搖擺。

　　『吼！別再給我裝蒜了！我——啊？』茶正要發怒，卻發現胸口突然多了道血痕。茶四處張望，驚呼︰『銳消失了？』

　　果然，現場就只剩茶、崇、蒼和時而已。那個銀色狼人，銳到哪裏去了？

　　『終算有人發現到了啊。』銳的聲音重重疊疊，像是有很多個銳在說話︰『不過，已經太遲了。』語罷，無數銀灰色飛刀竟從四方八面的濃霧飛出！

　　『哇啊啊，犯規！作弊啦！』茶一邊狼狽閃過，一邊大叫。

　　『被射成刺蝟的酷刑，就只好麻煩你們為我分擔了。』時晃晃牠那尖端帶栗色的尾巴，所有射向時的飛刀隨即著了魔般，掉頭射向在場的另外三頭獸。

　　『還是先躲風頭要緊。』崇喝了一瓶藥水，化成一團煙霧消失了。

　　『……同感。』蒼張開牠身上的黑披風蓋住全身。披風再次張開時，蒼已消失了。

　　『這麼說，』茶的面色顯得很不安︰『在場就只有我一個人當靶子……』

　　時微笑點頭，說︰『嗯。祝你幸福。』同時用牠的尾巴把所有飛刀全導向到茶去。

　　『幸福個鬼啦！救命啊啊啊呀——呃！』茶慘叫著，突然又沒了聲音。

　　『茶魂歸天國去了。看來壞事做最多的最先死掉。』時苦笑。



　　『這麼說，現在變成時當靶子了耶。』崇的聲音從上天而來。

　　然而，霧和飛刀群卻在一瞬間全消失了，銳從樹林一角走出來，一副很疲累的樣子。

　　『喂，銳，怎麼突然停止嘛？我想看時被射成箭豬的說。』崇從上空跳下來，不滿地道。

　　『因為……我沒力了。呼——』銳說完，倒在地上，睡著了。

　　『那麼就給我去死吧！』蒼突然又從披風裏竄出來，張開血盆大口直衝往昏迷不醒的銳。

　　『等等。』時攔住了蒼，說︰『該結束了。』

　　蒼停下來，露出疑惑的眼神。

　　『搶吃那個女孩的主意是茶提出的，』時瞄了我一眼。『我們開戰也是因為茶挑起的。不過茶都死掉了，該結束了。』

　　蒼想了想，點了點頭，說︰『嗯。你說得有道理。我還是另外找食物算了。』蒼轉身離開了。

　　時走到銳旁邊，叫了叫牠，然而牠熟得正酣，看來有暫時是叫不醒牠的。『唉，還是得由我收拾這個爛攤子。』時輕嘆一聲，用尾巴捲住銳的脖子，拖著牠走了。



　　現場就只剩崇和一直在旁觀的我而已。

　　『姐姐，』崇對我說︰『有沒有糖果？』

　　為免牠對我做出什麼可怕的事，我還是乖乖把背包裏的兩包棉花糖給牠。

　　『謝謝喔！姐姐，這個給你。』崇給了我一張字條，然後牠邊吃著棉花糖離開了。

　　我看了看崇給我的字條，然後拿出手機撥上面寫著的電話號碼。

　　「喂？是○○凍肉批發公司嗎？我這裏發現了一頭死狼，還是新鮮的。你們這裏收購狼肉麼？一斤多少價錢？……啊？要有衛生檢定證書？」

_____________________________________________________________


茶又很可憐地掛掉了(不過到下次就會復活XD)，今次的兇手是爪爪(指)。
這是元旦的茶，所以是特別篇XD

這杯茶遲了一天，是因為……
我今天原來要上學啊啊啊！
我還以為寒假還有幾天才完畢的說囧。
不只這樣……

原來我今天就考試了啊啊啊啊！
昨天趕夜車所以到今天才打出來OTL

幸好今天考化學，是我的強項，所以平安無事，我全部題目都會做啦XD
不過我真的放假放到痴呆了(死)。

另外，新增角色介紹於首篇。
對一天一杯茶裏的角色不清楚的話，可以去看哦。
如果你看得懂的話……

----------


## a70701111

1/1
糟糕拉XD
所謂的烤肉大會，根本就是吃肉大會。
只是這麼多食量驚人的獸，所準備的肉類在多，恐怕也滿足不了這些四次元胃袋吧。而且這次是出現六隻耶……
感覺上可真是有趣……
原來在元旦，某地區也有怪事會發生阿。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/1：

嗯嗯，茶茶戰隊總算全員集合了嘛？XD（誤）
是呀，我也想看看時被射成箭豬的樣子。（咦）
另外，小狐完全忘了給設定這回事……（汗）
總之，既然一切都是謎，那就讓它一直謎下去吧。（被滅）

關於那些怪異現象，我什麼也不知道哦。（笑）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回1/1

烤肉大會阿，真特別喔，寫的好精采。

原來那位狼人是銳阿，初次見面阿XD


話說時的能力這麼恐怖啊!?(汗)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回循環：
　　標題跟文有點搭不起來，是說貧窮會一直循環嗎？
　　或許還有別種方法，例如收破爛，申請補助等等，可是真的那麼容易嗎？
　　要是每個小孩都努力撿破爛，有多少破爛可以撿？撿的破爛能換多少錢？
　　申請補助要通過一道又一道的關卡，還要受盡嘲諷和不削，同情的眼光

　　這世界的窮人已經很難有尊嚴的活下去了

　　當然撇開第三世界啦（被打）
　　第三世界普遍貧窮．．．
　　沒有自然可以覓食啊！（被埋）

　　最快，就是死了．．．
　　至少可以讓報導關注到這一家
　　然後就有捐款進來了（茶）

----------


## 影曲

TO 烤肉大會


茶大辦烤肉大會沒有找我去 Q口Q

話說最後...只剩茶茶接受充滿愛的一擊啊~ 

影曲打開手機:『我也祝你幸福~』

----------


## 好喝的茶

啊，對了對了，有一件事差點忘了(炸)。
就是……感謝名單吶XD

以下是感謝07年12月期間，曾經為我提供靈感或與茶一起演出的獸喔(燦笑)。
感謝你們支持一天一杯茶喔。



日子　　文章名稱　　　　感謝參與演出或提供靈感

１　　　真實之藥　　　　瀟湘、杜崇
２　　　爸爸、我愛你　　tsume
３　　　生命遊戲　　　　時雨秋幻
４　　　不死之藥　　　　杜崇
５　　　神經病
６　　　佔有　　　　　　Triumph
７　　　透明玻璃
８　　　報復　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
９　　　借來一用　　　　時雨秋幻
１０　　幻想．願望　　　杜崇
１１　　幻想．懶惰
１２　　代價　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
１３　　僥倖　　　　　　tsume
１４　　病　　　　　　　Varara、杜崇
１５　　滅罪　　　　　　Triumph、皇天蒼狼
１６　　生日快樂
１７　　饑餓
１８　　追夢　　　　　　tsume
１９　　幻想．葬魂異　　時雨秋幻
２０　　交換　　　　　　杜崇
２１　　厲鬼　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
２２　　幻想．歧視
２３　　睡美人
２４　　清道夫
２５　　聖誕節　　　　　時雨秋幻、與狼共舞
２６　　探險　　　　　　tsume
２７　　狼來了　　　　　皇天蒼狼
２８　　一氧化二氫
２９　　蒼　　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
３０　　幻想．麻木
３１　　循環

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰可怖之藥(2/1)

　　小息的鐘響了，同學們不約而同地往我這邊靠來。

　　「嘿，好朋友！」其中一個出了名拍馬屁的同學，露出一副偽善的笑容，說︰「我現在很忙，麻煩你幫我下去操場買瓶水吧。勞煩你！」他把幾個零錢放到我桌上。

　　我還沒有答應，其他同學已把零錢全放到我桌上，齊聲道︰「順便也幫我們買！」

　　「我……我沒有空。」我嘗試拒絕。

　　「這不太好吧？你看，大家的零錢都在你桌上搞混了！」那馬屁精語帶輕蔑︰「要不你就把大家的錢都分回原狀，要不，就只好勞煩你嘍！」

　　「……我明白了。」我忍氣吞聲，畢竟我不想得罪那麼多人。

　　「這才對嘛！我們分別要……」



　　真是的，這已經不是第一次了。每次都只會利用我去做這做那的，事後只回贈我一句毫無誠意的「謝謝」就了事。有利益就搶著拿給自己，有麻煩就搶著推給我，我真的有那麼好欺負麼？

　　「嘖！今天又替他們幹了那麼多事，自己又只有窮辛苦，可惡！」我大力跺了跺腳，憤怒地自言自語。隨即又嘆︰「唉，誰叫我不懂得拒絕別人呢？」我輕輕搖頭，繼續歸家的路。

　　突然一隻毛茸茸的大手從後掩住我的嘴巴，硬是把我拖進後巷。

　　「夠了！你到底想要怎樣！」我實在再受不了任由他人擺怖的討厭感覺，也不管對方身上有沒有武器，掙脫了他的手就大吼著。

　　『……真的令我嚇一跳呢。』

　　我回頭一看，竟是一個穿黑大衣的狼——不，是會直立走路的白色狼人在說話！

　　「哇啊啊啊！」我慌忙倒後退，卻撞上了什麼東西。一看之下，又是一頭白狼！

　　『真是的，走路要帶眼睛啊。』白狼帶點責備的語氣說。

　　「你們……你們是誰？想幹什麼？」我害怕地說。眼下我前後的去路都被堵住了，這裏又是辟靜的橫巷。說得難聽一點，萬一在這裏死掉，也要等個幾天，等屍體發臭才會有人發覺。

　　『我們沒幹什麼啊？』狼人搖搖手，道︰『反而是我們想問你︰你想怎麼樣。』

　　「我想怎樣？」我疑惑地問。

　　『剛才我們聽到你的怨言了，真的為你感到非常不值哦。』白狼說︰『是不是因為比較內向，所以就不方便拒絕別人的苛求呢？』

　　我點點頭。

　　『剛剛你這麼一吼，真的很嚇人呢。』狼人揉揉耳朵，皺眉頭說。『受壓迫太久，發洩也特別厲害麼？』

　　「對不起。」我知道我不該隨處找人發洩了，這只會傷害到對方。

　　『這個不要緊。不過，既然如此，你應該很恨這樣對待你的人吧？有想過要報復麼？』白狼笑道。牠的笑容帶著詭異。

　　我點點頭，但我接下去說︰「有想過。不過我還是不想要做到那麼心狠手辣。我只想他們害怕我，不要再接近我，麻煩我就好。」

　　『我可以幫助你，只是你要用糖果交換。』狼人帶點稚氣地說。

　　「用這個可以嗎？」我從書包拿出一條巧克力，這是我今天替同學買東西時，順便替自己買的。我才剛拿出來，就被狼人一手搶走。然後牠給了我一顆紅色藥丸，白狼也遞給我一杯熱茶。

　　『服食這個，準管誰看見你都怕了你。』狼人笑道。

　　我猶疑了一下，覺得不妨一試，便用茶把它送服了。白狼把茶杯收回，牠們就向我道別了。



　　究竟有沒有效？我有點懷疑。因為當我回家後，我的家人仍是一如既往地接觸我。可能是親人的關係，也可能是藥效還沒有發作，不過我覺得更大的可能是那藥根本沒效。

　　直至翌日，我才知道我猜錯了。

　　不知為何，打從我起床開始，我的家人便很合拍地跟我保持了距離。雖不至於疏離，卻很明顯地沒以往那麼親密了。而且在一路上學途中，凡是有注意到我的途人都會自動讓開一條路，這真的使我吃一驚。難道那藥真的起作用了？

　　如果是這樣的話，我已經等不及回校了。

　　事情果然如我所料——已經再沒有人要求我做事了。他們開始找第二個犧牲品兼勞役工具來，我終於可以樂得清閒。

　　「我現在要下去操場買東西，有沒有人想叫我代買啊？」我主動叫著。

　　大家看了看我，然後齊聲拒絕了。就像是害怕了我一般。

　　這樣正好，能跟他人保持一定距離，不受他人煩擾，保留自己的私人空間。呵！

　　……哎呀，怎麼脖子突然痛起來了？大概是昨晚睡不好吧。



　　這幾天來，已經沒什麼人肯與我接觸了，就算是有接觸，也是非常表面的，疏遠的。不用受別人請求，替別人做白工，我多出了很多自己的時間，可以做很多自己的事。

　　唯一比較使我奇怪的是，我的脖子、手腕會有間歇性的陣痛，像是被蚊子叮，又像是被鋒利的東西給切開。剛開始時還不痛不癢，但現在卻痛得令人極不舒服。

　　更可怕的是，我整常都覺得肚餓，體重不尋常地減輕。這是藥的副作用嗎？

　　我回到上次遇見白狼和狼人的橫巷，試圖找回牠們。果然，牠們在那不顯眼的巷子還談天。

　　『我就知道你會來。』狼人看見我，便笑著對我招手。

　　「你怎麼會——噢，你知道上次你給我吃的藥有副作用？」我問。

　　『嚴格來說，那不是副作用，至少對我們兩頭狼而言，這是好事。』狼人似笑非笑地答。

　　「那即是什麼意思？」我追問下去。

　　『最近你有沒有覺得，大家都怕了你，不再接近你？』白狼問道。

　　我點點頭。

　　『那麼你有沒有問他們為什麼？』白狼繼續問。

　　「這個我可沒問過。」

　　『因為除了你之外，其他人都看見了我們嘛。』狼人陰笑，說︰『我現在就示範給你看。』狼人拿起一根透明吸管，往空氣刺去。

　　唔！怎麼我竟覺得脖子被刺了一下。

　　『嗯嗯……味道不錯。』狼人吸著吸管，一些像血的紅色液體竟憑出在吸管裏流動！

　　「這……這是什麼？」我驚呼。

　　『我在喝你的血，從那裏面吸收糖份，嘿嘿。』狼人笑著說︰『從你吃下那顆藥開始，我們能直接連結到你的身體。我偶爾就這樣吸你的血哩。』

　　『還有我也會吃你的肌肉組織喔。』白狼笑道。

　　「那麼說，我會覺得這麼痛，體重又不住下降，是因為……」

　　『我們在慢性吃掉你呵。』白狼露出邪惡的笑容。

　　『不過現在要結束嘍，我們玩膩了。』狼人緊握飲管，說︰『瞄準心臟，直擊！』

　　啊呃！

_____________________________________________________________


最近都沒時間回大家的文了QQ
差點連一天一杯茶也要變成兩天一杯茶(死)。
我儘量給它趕出來就是了(汗)。




題外話


這次描寫的是內向而愧於拒絕他人的心，也是我以前的寫照。
說真的，我因為這樣，做了一件讓我後悔和內疚3年多的事，現在甚至還更加悔疚。
——我幾乎殺了一個人。

----------


## tsume

回恐怖之藥:
茶以前真的想殺人過阿...(汗)
這次又是顆奇怪的藥...
意思是說別人看的到崇把吸管插進主角脖子吸血
又看的到茶偷啃他的腳?? 益!!!!!

回特別篇:
哎呀呀...真是混亂的一篇阿XD
話說怎麼連時雨也加入吃人行列了@@......
小獸的身份終於被暴露啦XD
我叫 tsume, 暱稱爪爪, 化名銳, 請多多指教阿XD (被踹飛)
話說殺死茶的事情......我不知道阿XD
不過最聰明的方法應該是趁大家亂鬥時直接攻擊獵物XD
不過才一隻而已,又不是特別肥(?),有必要爭的這麼熱烈嗎XD?
我也要再多修練了,才殺一個茶就累這怎麼行==+
話說蒼狼你好過份,竟然想要殺我>"< (指)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回恐怖之藥
　　插吸管喝血可以理解
　　不過不知道要怎麼想像隔空取肉（啥）

　　藥的作用也沒也藉事的很清楚
　　真是充滿迷團的一篇＋ｗ＋＂

----------


## Triumph

回2/1:

用吸管吸血?這跟day watch電影版裡的劇情差不多嘛......

內容開始一式一樣,可嘗試在宗教,旅遊,性,交通工具等方面著手。

----------


## a70701111

1/2
嘎？
殺人於無形？
吃掉肉的部份後，在來就是骨頭嗎？
(不過茶茶似乎不吃骨頭呢)
用吸管吸掉一個活生生的生物，好像蜘蛛XD
這杯茶同樣的澀，天一杯茶也不錯啦。
總之就是要有耐心等拉(炸飛)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰七歹(3/1)

　　我以雲霞作椅，夕陽作燈，清風作扇，彩雀作伴。我正在欣賞一套電影，不過我錯過了頭半截，現在於幾千尺下的大銀幕播放的電影，已經進入高潮了。

　　火神祝融看中了一橦公寓，把一條條火紅的妖蛇放進其中。妖蛇們像是看到新玩具般興高采烈起來，就拉長了身子，互相追逐纏扭，從左邊鑽進公寓裏，在右邊鑽出來，又鑽回去。時而看到一個震撼的大煙火從公寓中心爆發，就像是其中一條蛇宣佈自己遊戲得勝。不過爆炸炸碎了黑煙們辛苦堆砌的拼圖，使得這些黑黝黝的小朋友被嚇倒了，趕緊四處亂竄。不一會兒，黑煙繞出了幾十條無規律的綿線。

　　哎呀，看來祝融沒看緊她的孩子。猛焰張大了嘴巴，把整座公寓給吞噬了。可是火焰似乎不喜歡吃水泥鋼筋，不一會兒，它又把公寓給吐出來了。可是公寓已被啃碎，像搭得不好的積木一般倒塌了，散落了一地，直壓樓下的人群。我趕緊使一部份的瓦礫落到安全的地方，不過如山洪的瓦礫堆還是壓死了很多人。我數了數，足有二、三百人。

　　咦？電影要落幕了，我才看了一會兒呢，究竟電影的前頭是什麼啊？讓我看看這件事的過去……原來只是一根沒熄滅的煙頭引起啊。真是造孽了，一根煙就殺了數以百計的生靈啊。要是再這樣下去，我就真的不用工作了，原來人類都很喜歡替我做工，我還嫌他們做得太多呢。



　　「看完電影了，還有什麼可以做呢？」我一邊自言自語，一邊在天空還飄盪著，尋找新的趣事。過了沒多久，我就看見一頭白狼仰望天空，好像在直盯著我。

　　我打了一個空翻，落到白狼的身旁，對牠招招手，開玩笑地說︰「嗨！」

　　『剛才那個空翻打得不錯。』牠答。為什麼這白狼會說話，而且牠竟能看得到我？

　　我直視牠的雙眼，原來牠已經……我皺皺眉，說︰「喂，你超時留在人間很久了。為什麼還不走？」

　　『我走不了，』白狼苦笑。『我哪裏都去不了。』

　　「別扯謊——」我正要抓牠回去，卻看到一個可怖的景象。

　　牠脖子的木桶上冒出很多黑氣，而且是帶有極重怨恨的那種黑色。黑氣緊緊包纏著白狼，把牠染得沒有一絲白色。我感覺到這團黑氣正在敵視我，它似乎不允許我帶走白狼。然而，白狼卻毫不知情，像是什麼都看不到，只是在疑惑我奇怪的反應。

　　「……你是道我是誰嗎？」我暗自嘆氣︰看來這狼是離開不了了。

　　『老實說我不知道，不過剛剛看見妳騰雲駕霧，挺精彩的。』

　　我想了想，給牠一點提示︰「我叫七歹。」

　　『我明白了。真是個奇怪的名字。我叫茶。』牠輕笑道。

　　「你的名字也不好得去哪裏。」我輕敲茶的腦袋。



　　『七歹嘛……』茶想了想，說︰『對於很多生物而言，妳可不是什麼好東西呢。』

　　「可以算是最使人討厭和害怕的東西。不過，我是一定要存在的。只是……」我嘆道︰「那是以前的事了，現在我存在不存在也沒有所謂。」

　　『喂喂，七歹小姐，難道妳也想去死麼？這樣的話，整個世界會變得很糟糕啊。』茶驚慌地說︰『妳絕不能死啊。』

　　「你誤會我的意思啦，就算我是要死，也死不了。我是指︰我現在可以不用工作了。」

　　『哦，原來如此。差點被妳嚇死。』茶鬆了一口氣。

　　我雙手往後枕，躺下來看天。「現在有不少人類在幫我做替工，而且還做得太多。」

　　『我也有幫忙喔。那妳是不是要找我算帳？』茶開玩笑似地說。

　　「你主要是為了填飽肚子，這可以不算。我是說，人類幹得太過份了，搞得該死的死掉，不該死的也死掉一大批。」我苦惱地道︰「你知道嗎？我現在要做的，竟是要去阻止生靈荼炭！」

　　『那可是跟妳職責相違背的事啊。』茶驚訝得睜大了雙眼。

　　「我們那邊快裝不下了，只得這麼做。但儘管如此，還是有很多無辜的生命……」我又嘆了一口氣。



　　『那可真傷腦筋呢。』茶也皺了皺眉。

　　「我這份工作越來越迷糊，越來越矛盾了，連我自己也不知道我應該要做什麼。」我看著天。天空已經不再像以往般蔚藍了，變得灰灰暗暗，混混濁濁的，就跟我現在的心情一樣。我嘆道︰「再這麼下去，我快要瘋了。」

　　『別這樣。來，喝杯茶吧。』牠從木桶裏拿出一杯茶，卻又疑惑地問︰『啊，妳喝得到麼？』

　　我點點頭，起身接過茶遞來的茶杯。一看之下，所謂的「茶」，竟又是一團黑氣。我苦笑，把茶杯還給茶了。這頭狼真的什麼都不知道。

　　『你不喝，我喝。』茶還是毫不猶疑地喝下那團黑氣——雖然在茶的眼中，茶杯裏裝的是熱茶。

　　我突然感到一陣不安。我說︰「現在的人類都跟我搶工作做呢，我反而要去收拾他們留下的爛攤子。現在我又得去工作了。」

　　『原來的工作還是新的工作？』茶好奇地問。

　　「當然是我不喜歡的工作。」我苦笑著答。「我要走了。希望下次再見時，你能跟我一起走。」

　　茶不禁笑道︰『哈，你這算是詛咒我啊？』

　　「對於我而言，這是祝福啊。」我搖搖頭。

　　『哦。那麼，再見了，七歹小姐。』茶揮揮牠的前肢，說︰

　　『噢不，是死神。』

_____________________________________________________________


七歹就是把「死」字拆開來喔(茶)。
雖然茶在最後才說明「我」是死神，不過前面寫得那麼露骨，相信大家都猜到了(炸)。
今次好像洩露了一點茶的秘密(汗)。




> 內容開始一式一樣,可嘗試在宗教,旅遊,性,交通工具等方面著手。


這簡直是直擊啊OTL(死)
好吧，今次就偏向科幻一點的(炸)。

如果大家喜歡的話，那麼我就要開始偏離正常軌道，
往科幻的宇宙邁進了XD(爆)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回恐怖之藥

這種殺人方式好少見阿，用吸管吸血好像蚊子0.0
話說回來杜崇大的藥真的千奇百怪0.0

回七歹

茶大跟死神見面阿XD

有點玄幻，不過死神是在拚業績嗎?還要茶大一起走XDD

----------


## 雲月

回恐怖之藥

恩....一開始看不太懂....(咱果然國文造化不高阿)
不過後來就比較看的懂了~(笑)
期待明天的一杯茶(?)囉~

----------


## 瀟湘

沒看這篇差點忘了死神其實也負責管理死亡。
這世上各種光怪陸離的死太多了，死神果然也相當頭痛啊！
話說茶原來也是生死之間的駐足者啊！
這篇時間點應該是在這次的＂不存在的故事＂以後吧？

----------


## tsume

回七歹:
連死神也怕茶......
茶茶真的不愧是大魔王XD
木桶的秘密真的是越來越懸......
到底那股黑氣是甚麼呢??(妖氣?)
話說茶早已經死了!?

----------


## a70701111

1/3
死神嗎？
雖然文章這樣寫……
每天死神還是以同樣的速度帶走生命。
人類死去，到底會去哪裡，也沒有人可以理解。
不過，據說看得到死神的人類，就表示死期將近了XD
對生物應該沒有影響才對……

----------


## 杜崇

可怖之藥

茶大= =
我有這麼嚇人嗎?
我不喝血的阿~~~(吶喊
我是冤旺的=口=

----------


## Triumph

回3/1:

難怪現在人口迅速增加,原來死神在偷懶啊~

這可不行哦,要努力一點才行,地球的和平(?)在你手中啊!!!

說真的,人類是過度繁殖的生物,把人口銳減1/3會對環境很有幫助吧。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰卑微(4/1)

　　終於再感不到一絲光芒了。這麼看來，大夥兒都睡了，可以出來找吃了。

　　我悄悄地從窩裏爬出來，儘量不發出擾人的聲音。我擺動尾部上的小纖毛，探測四周的氣流。好，沒有異樣，應該安全了。

　　……嗯！是食物的味道！我順著氣味爬，沒多久便接觸到一個冰冷的硬物。經驗告訴我這是一隻瓷碟，而碟裏的正是我最渴求的寶藏。雖然不久時才剛吃過一頓，還沒有完全消化，不過有得吃，我絕不會浪費。今天的餐點，應該是鹹魚肉碎和一些焦掉的蛋碎。這些談不上好吃，不過比起上次吃的漿糊，這就是珍饈，就是甘露。

　　吃飽了肚子，我直接就在原地排遺，然後拍拍肚子，躺在一旁看星空。今天又是一個恬靜的夜，愉快的夜，豐足的夜。



　　……不對！今晚太靜了，靜得像是少了些什麼。我仔細回憶過往經歷過的夜有什麼聲音。有風聲，有水聲，有蟲鳴，有夜蛾拍翅的聲音，有從睡房主人發出的鼾聲——

　　就是鼾聲！今晚沒了那種輕輕的，有節奏的，不太擾人的聲音。隨即，我聽到睡房傳出一些碰撞物件的聲音，像是在搬什麼東西似的。仔細一聞，我還嗅到陌生人的氣味。

　　糟了！有人，得趕快躲起來！

　　由於離自己的窩太遠，我當下找了個暫時安全的地方，俯在那處，屏息以待，提起精神全心留意著周遭的動靜。

　　「嘖！」沒多久，房間裏傳出一聲輕蔑的罵語︰「真是倒霉啊，搞了那麼久，又搬又拆的，才掏得這麼一點錢，用來塞牙縫都不夠！」

　　原來是有強盜入屋了。可是發出那麼多礙耳的噪音，屋裏的人怎麼可能不發覺到呢？

　　強盜接著說︰「虧我還大費周章地去把屋裏的人都勒死。現在這麼一算，我可是虧本哪。罷了，還是快快毀滅證據逃走吧。」

　　真是狠毒！劫財不止還要劫命！

　　「哇啊啊啊啊！」強盜突然大叫。然後，我又嗅到房間裏多了兩種氣味，不像是人類的氣味，反而像是狼的，看來強盜被狼給嚇倒了。奇怪的是，我的觸鬚在事前並沒感到任何先兆，就像是有兩頭狼憑空出現一樣。

　　我從暗處爬出，從門下的縫隙鑽進睡房裏。床頭燈開了，我清楚看到一頭白狼、一頭蒼藍色的狼和一個倒在地上，神色慌張的男人。

　　我又鑽進床底下，在那兒看戲。



　　『哎呀，原來我們計劃要殺屋子主人的說，想不到竟被你這個賊給搶先了。』白狼說，話中帶著不快的語氣。

　　「哇啊啊，妖怪，妖怪！」強盜鬼叫著不住往後退。一個不留神，頭就撞上了他身後的床。

　　『那我們該怎辦？目標早就死了。』蒼狼無視強盜的話，對白狼問道。

　　『我辛苦想出來的計劃泡湯了，奸計也不能得逞了。』白狼怒瞪著眼前的強盜，咬牙道︰『我們可不能白走一趟。既然是你破壞我們的計劃，那麼就請你給我賠償。』

　　『賠命最好了。』蒼狼笑道，露出原本藏於牠墨黑披風下的森白利爪。

　　沒等強盜反應，我就看到他的身體各處爆出了血漿，像一個餡太多的包子，紅色帶點黏滯的餡就從強盜身上的爪痕不住流出。他已經沒了任何反應。

　　『這兩個人的個子都差不多。我們一人一個唄。』蒼狼說，舔舔牠的爪子。

　　然後我便聽到啃食肉類的聲音。這又意味我能得到牠們吃剩的殘渣，我今天真是幸運到極點啊。



　　『……嗯嗯，吃得差不多了。喂，我們該走了。』蒼狼呼喊白狼。

　　『你先走吧，我還有點事想做。』白狼想了一會，說。『再見。』

　　『再見。』一陣聲音後，我感到蒼狼的氣味消失了。

　　突然，一直躲在床底下的我竟看到外面有雙綠眼睛瞄過來。這白狼發現了我的存在。

　　『你這小動物啊，剛剛一直在看好戲哩。』白狼陰森森地說︰『那麼你是不是該付點代價呢？』

　　我感到背脊發冷，馬上縮到床底下最深處。

　　『開玩笑罷了。我的爪伸不進這麼深入的地方。就算我把床給掀起，你也會趁機逃跑吧。狼可是跑不過你的喔。』白狼笑笑，道︰『我根本拿你沒輒。』

　　我這才回復了一點信心。我問牠︰「那麼，你找我是為了什麼？」

　　『沒什麼，我從沒與你這種小生物談過話，一時興起才這麼做罷了。』



　　「原來如此。」我說︰「說起來，我從出生便住在這裏，都有好一段時間了。現在這屋裏的人全都死了，我一時間都不知道該怎麼辦。」

　　『死了那麼多人，最開心可是你吧。一時間多了那麼多儲糧吶，又沒了被屋裏的人發現而被殺的危險。』白狼笑道。

　　經牠這麼一說，我覺得這有點道理。我說︰「你說得對。這樣的話，我應該感謝你們，還有要感謝那個強盜才對。你們真的很厲害。」

　　『我反而是覺得你們比我們，比人類還要強哩。』白狼苦笑著說。

　　「怎麼可能呢？我們都是卑微的生物，一輩子都只能吃其他生物吃剩不要的殘渣過活。」

　　『話可不能這麼說哦。』白狼認真地說︰『沒有什麼生命力比你們還頑強的東西了。人類用盡了方法，也抑制不了你們的迅速繁殖生長。反倒是我們狼啊，被人類害慘了，都差不多要絕種了。再說，你們能散播病毒，間接就毒殺了人類。你殺的人說不定比我還多哩，所以你們比狼還要厲害。』

　　「原來我的卑微是好事，至少我不會被強盜盯上，因為我根本什麼都沒有。再說，正因為我渺少才不顯眼，所以我才能存活到現在啊。」我苦笑。

　　『某方面來說，我還得稱呼你作前輩呵。』白狼笑道。

　　「你太誇獎我了。」我有點害羞地說︰

　　「我不過是一頭蟑螂，僅此而已。」

_____________________________________________________________


昨天，我姐又在我打到一半的時候把電腦搶來用囧|||
「一天一杯茶」越來越名不符實了OTL

今次的茶又是到最後才揭露主角身份，
不過應該都很容易猜得到吧(茶)。

打完這個的時候，不知為何我有個直覺︰
你們會認為茶饑不擇食到想打蟑螂的主意XD(炸飛)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．幻想︰矇矓(5/1)

　　吃過晚飯後，我急不及待地換上衣服，跟家人道別後，就出門去了。

　　我看看手錶，快晚上九時了。該死，快遲到了，我一定要在九時之前趕到啊，不然遲到就要錯過了。

　　我小跑步來到一間大宅旁。鋼琴演奏還沒有開始，真好。每晚九時正，屋子裏就會準時傳出美妙的彈奏鋼琴聲。某次我閒逛時偶然經過這裏，聽過一次鋼琴演奏後，我便迷上了它。從此，我每晚都一定要來這裏聽一遍，不然我整天都會覺得怪不舒服的。

　　我找了一張長椅，才剛坐下來，鋼琴演奏便開始了。先是一陣急速的琴聲。音符跳出了屋子，在恬靜的晚夜飛舞著，渲染上一層活潑的彩虹色。大樹搖搖綠葉，它很樂意為這首鋼琴曲拍拍子；嫩草聽到了琴聲，豎起原本低垂的身子，它沒有因為被吵醒而不快，反而是高興地輕點著頭；不知名的蟲鳥不甘於只當一個聽眾，牠們都嘶嘶低鳴，作一個伴奏。整個晚夜都活起來了，充滿了勃勃生氣。

　　過了一會，琴聲逐漸轉向輕慢溫柔。這時，樹靜下來了，草睡著了，蟲鳥配合地靜默了，只有風不聽話地繼續吹著叫著，卻怎麼也打不破這寧靜的氣氛，反而更反襯出琴聲的柔美。音符就如生物都喜歡的水。之前的是澎拜的急流，現在，河水流入了湖，慢慢變得安靜了，只點出一小片漣漪。

　　終於，最後一個漣漪在湖面上消失，鋼琴演奏結束了。我一如往常地鼓掌，雖然我知道那位演奏家不可能聽到。這間大屋周圍築起了高聳的圍牆，琴聲從裏面出來也變得矇矇矓矓的，這一丁點掌聲哪裏能到他的耳中？不過，我還是感動得不得不拍掌。

　　聽過演奏後，我便返家去了。其實，我真的很想認識那位演奏家，是他為我打開古典音樂的美妙大門，我從此便愛上了聽古典音樂。只是我聽過無數個演奏表演，音樂錄音，我都覺得都比不上他的演奏。他的琴聲有種魔力，讓人聽了，便會放下煩惱，教人晚上能安枕入睡。

　　可惜，我從來都沒看到那屋子有人進出過。我只能一直在旁邊默默支持他。



　　我依然一如往常地每晚去聽鋼琴演奏。前一陣子，我竟發覺一頭白狼每晚也坐在屋子附近，把牠身上的木桶放下，從裏頭取出一杯茶，一邊喝，一邊聽演奏。我為找到知音「人」而感到高興，不過我倆只是隔得遠遠的，自顧自地聽演奏。

　　今次，我終於忍不住對牠的好奇心，在演奏完畢後走上前，輕撫牠的頭，道︰「你也會欣賞音樂嘛，竟還懂得喝茶真有趣。」

　　『你這麼說，我很高興哦。』白狼笑著答。

　　我不禁被嚇得後退幾步。

　　『我嚇到你麼？』白狼皺皺眉。

　　我深呼吸了良久，才勉強冷靜地答︰「真是太出奇了，是會說話的狼吶。」

　　牠有點無奈地笑了笑，說︰『不談這個。你覺得這鋼琴曲怎麼樣？』

　　「太動聽了，我現在每天都一定要聽一遍，不然我晚上會睡不著覺。」我答︰「可惜，就是琴聲太模糊了，有些節奏聽得不太清楚，我真想進去這間屋子，清清楚楚地聽他演奏。」

　　『是嗎？我可不這麼認為。這鋼琴曲就是美妙在它模糊，今晚這個旋律聽不清楚，明晚就聽清楚了，可是又有另一個旋律變得模糊。就是因為這樣，儘管每天都在彈同一首曲，也會聽出不同的感覺啊。就是因為這樣，聽眾才會有幻想的空間嘛。』白狼反駁道。

　　「不。」我搖搖頭︰「樂曲一定要聽得清楚，才能明白它的意義。我一定要進去這屋子裏聽清楚。」

　　『琴聲太過清脆便會刺耳，真相太過清楚便會刺眼。』白狼嘆道︰『不過，要是你真的執意去做，我也不會阻止你。我知道這圍牆北邊塌方了，勉強能爬進去。你好自為之吧，再見。』白狼說完，收拾好牠的茶杯和木桶，便走了。

　　「謝謝！再見！」我大聲喊道。



　　我依著白狼的話在圍牆邊繞，果然讓我找到一處塌方。我順利地爬過圍牆，走到大屋前按了按門鈴，卻沒有人應門。我輕扭門把，原來門沒有上鎖。

　　「打擾了。」我說，擅自走進屋裏。屋裏只有一間房間透出亮光，其他地方都是漆黑一片。我順著光走進房間。終於，讓我看見一個亮白的平台式鋼琴，以及坐在鋼琴上的演奏家。

　　……如果，真的是「他」在彈鋼琴的話。

　　我望著牠，同時牠也望著我。牠的個子很小，大概只有半米多一點。牠全身都是淡紫藍色的，連瞳孔也是偏紫的淡紫色。牠是全裸的，只有與身體不比例的頭上披一塊白色的扇形布。牠的肚皮上有個顯眼的標記，是由三個黃色三角形拼成的符號，右手手腕也刻著一個正七芒星的圖樣。

　　我無法辨認這是什麼生物，只可以肯定牠不是地球誕生的生物。

　　『歡迎光臨。我知道你聽我彈琴很久了，真感謝你捧場。』牠一邊擺著牠像蝌蚪的白色尾巴，一邊笑著說。牠竟然會說話。

　　接下來牠說過什麼，做過什麼，我已經不知道了。我已被嚇得喪失了思緒，當我回神時，我已經在屋子外面喘氣。看來我在潛意識下逃走了。

　　但儘管我回復了自主意識，我還是沒命似的逃走。這事實太可怕了。



　　從此，我再沒到過屋外聽琴，反而是現在我只要聽到琴聲或類似的聲音，我就會汗毛直豎，拼命避開這些可怕的樂器聲。

　　因為對於現在的我來說，琴聲實在是太清晰，太刺耳了。

_____________________________________________________________


今天有新獸加入吶，大家又來猜猜牠是誰唄(燦笑)。
(同樣的，請當時人不要出聲XD)

牠是站在時雨大光明勢力那邊，也是跟茶敵對的XD
現在是3頭獸邪惡，2頭獸善良，1頭獸中立，
善惡開始平衡了，我很高興喔XD

我十分喜歡聽鋼琴獨奏哩(笑)。
喜歡「給愛麗絲」「土耳其進行曲」「婚禮進行曲」「四季．夏」「仲夏夜之夢」(茶)。

----------


## VARARA

回覆　　幻想︰矇矓（1/5）：

這杯茶真棒
碰巧今天正是在下的生日，沒想到就收到一杯好茶了ＸＤ！！
在下會努力想辦法依照你描述的意境去做一首曲子^^
(這是回禮XD)
有種痛快的感覺XD~~~

--------------
突然發現茶大非常會用冷筆寫熱景@@
(學習ING)
--------------
劇中主角有對曲子上癮阿……
在下也是如此耶XD
在寫文章之前,我幾乎都一定要聽[班得瑞樂團----第九章專輯微風山谷----靜靜的雪],不然寫出來的東西不是糟糕就是差強人意……
我高2~高3下課搭公車時,都一定會聽這一首……整整一年@@
各位對這首有興趣的話,可以用MSN找我拿喔^^!!

期待下一杯茶^^~~~(打嗝0口0?!)

VARARA

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/4~
一開始咱以為是貓呢~看到後面才知道是蟑螂~
不過阿....強盜闖入那段~有點嚇到某貓說~
看到爆出血漿那段某貓居然想到了那樣的畫面阿....

----------------------------------------------------------
回覆1/5~
某貓看到形容後想到某獸友~可是看到下面之後覺得怪怪的~
鋼琴阿.....某貓比較喜歡的就是"給愛莉絲"了吧~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ｔｏ卑微
　　小強超強（拇指）
　　人類滅亡後以百年之後依然活躍於地球上（抖）

ｔｏ朦朧
　　太明顯了！ｖａｒａｒａ這麼可愛怎麼可能認不出來？
　　不過給愛莉絲．．．（偷笑）

----------


## VARARA

> ｔｏ卑微
> 　　小強超強（拇指）
> 　　人類滅亡後以百年之後依然活躍於地球上（抖）
> 
> ｔｏ朦朧
> 　　太明顯了！ｖａｒａｒａ這麼可愛怎麼可能認不出來？
> 　　不過給愛莉絲．．．（偷笑）


給愛麗絲  垃圾車台語版

[緊來緊來緊來鬥笨嗽    婚撒利   婚撒利
緊來緊來緊來鬥笨嗽    艾婚撒利   艾婚撒利
艾婚撒利  艾婚撒利  艾婚撒利  艾婚撒利 
阿～～～～～～～～～～～
緊來緊來緊來鬥笨嗽    艾婚撒利   艾婚撒利]

這好像是政府的廣告＠＠
我只能說想出這個詞配上給愛麗絲的人太有創意了＠＠

翻譯：
「快來快來快來倒垃圾　分三類　分三類
  快來快來快來倒垃圾　要分三類　要分三類
  要分三類　要分三類  要分三類　要分三類  
阿～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
快來快來快來倒垃圾　要分三類　要分三類」

如果有人可以把給愛麗絲中間配上歌詞，我只能說他是天才（暈炸XD）

VARARA

----------


## 影曲

TO 4/1
話說一開始還以為是
小貓 或著是 老鼠的說

TO 5/1

這就是所謂
知道太多反而會破壞了迷濛的美好嘛~

不過我覺得主角太神經質了
又不是要吃掉他的說，跑那麼快做啥-.-"

----------


## tsume

回卑微:
是...是小強!?
我還以為是小米咧~
咦?小米是啥?就老鼠啊~因為米老鼠XD(被踹死)

回矇矓:
唉呀~
不就是VARARA嗎?
太明顯了XD
光明一面又多一獸了~茶茶要多想覓食戰術才行~~(茶)

----------


## Triumph

回 4/1:

這就牠們的生存技巧:停止進化。因為到最後一定會自我毀滅。

這技巧的唯一缺點就是牠們不懂如同我們般做出復雜的思考。

回 5/1:

這個主角......不看動漫的嗎?

啊!描述琴聲的一段好美......你何時學會的!

再說,善惡平衡高興的是我吧=口=




題外話:




> 回覆　　幻想︰矇矓（1/5）：
> 
> 這杯茶真棒
> 碰巧今天正是在下的生日，沒想到就收到一杯好茶了ＸＤ！！
> 在下會努力想辦法依照你描述的意境去做一首曲子^^
> (這是回禮XD)
> 有種痛快的感覺XD~~~
> 
> --------------
> ...


真的假的@口@

那麼,遲來的生日快樂~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回4/1

我以為是老鼠說，想不到之蟑螂0.0


不過蟑螂的生命力真的狠頑強

回5/1

鋼琴阿~小獸以前大略學過一下，不過學不到一個星期就不學啦(炸飛

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/4：
蟑螂會卑微而不起眼嘛……？（汗）
小狐覺得很顯眼耶……（炸）

夏天晚上常常看到有好幾隻蟑螂陪我洗澡刷牙……（汗）
雖說小狐喜歡動物，但總還是覺得那好噁心……（默）


回1/5：
呃，起初還不知道是哪位獸……
不過往下看就意外地知道答案了。（汗）

小狐不常聽古典樂的說。～。
倒是很喜歡聽《森林狂想曲》。（炸）
興致一來就會一直放，等到退了才會換歌這樣（汗）

嗯，雖然晚了一天，不過還是祝VARARA生日快樂哦。（笑）

－－－－－－－－－－

話說茶好像真的很忙的樣子。～。
從去年以來就一直沒回覆了呀……（誤）
身為一個嚴重脫稿的寫作者，（死）
還是請茶多加油哩～～（被滅）

----------


## a70701111

1/4
呃……
真是有趣，這次以另外一個觀點看著其他生物阿。
吃了其他人類……茶茶這次又當壞人了。
不過人肉的味道其實不好吃吧？(轉頭看茶)
對了，茶大的木桶如果昆蟲跑進去也會不見吧？
1/5
根本是……
在下一看就馬上懂了呢。
原來是說VARA阿……
尤其是蝌蚪的尾巴，一看就了解了吧。
話說VARA彈鋼琴的聲音，真的很好聽喔。
因為在下已經聽過了。
茶茶也會聽音樂，改覺真有趣XD

----------


## Owla

好久沒來回文了= ="(炸)

回1/3:

的確...茶已經是一個稱職的死神了=ˇ=

不過那個木桶似乎還存在著很重大的秘密

到出來的茶竟是一團連當事人都無法察覺的黑氣(汗)

(謎:如果當事人察覺了他會喝下去嗎?)

這也難怪茶有無限復活的能力

因為原本就是死的......

能做到連真正的死神都害怕的境界

敝獸只能說...茶!!!你好樣的!!!=口=b

回1/4:

小強是卑微的存在嗎?

敝獸並不這麼認為...

畢竟蟑螂這種動物生活在這地球上的時間比大多數的生物還要久呢...=ˇ="

不過...茶竟然能和蟑螂溝通...這...

話說敝獸一開始也認為是小貓的說=\\\="

後來重新看了一次才看出是蟑螂

回1/5:

看了看所描述的特徵...是VARARA吧?

這裡也沒有其他獸有如此特殊的特徵了說=ˇ=

不過...K隆星人彈出超美妙琴聲的景象真的是難以想像啊...>"<

沒想到光明派的獸又多了一隻了啊

正邪平衡的殺人世界或許就快來臨了~XD


唉~= ="

最近真是忙到翻掉啊!!!

話說1/1和1/2的也都沒有回呢......(大汗)

----------


## VARARA

感謝大家的祝福XD
真的好幸福，好多人祝福我>W<~~~~~~~

祝各位今年都順順利利喔!!

(TO茶大:抱歉,讓我回應一下大家的祝福XD~~~~不要咬我阿XD)

TO Owla:
嗯……可以把鋼琴縮成小號的XDDDDD
(小型平台式鋼琴~~~XDDDDD)


VARARA >W<!!!

----------


## 白狼 小舞

2007/12/26 ~ 2008/01/06 這幾天實在是太忙了，又出國去玩，都沒來喝茶  :Embarassed:  
昨日2008/01/07 一口氣喝下12杯，好過癮阿~但因一次喝太多了~所以就倒在床上睡著了... :P 
今天來回文吧~  :Wink:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 病(14/12)
在現代這醫學發達的時代，病毒和細菌所造成的疾病，大多是可醫治的，
就連以前稱之為絕症的"癌症"都已經有方法可醫治，
唯獨"心病"是只能靠藥物控制，卻無法醫治的。
別再裝死了~看吧被茶吃掉了吧.......

不要點進來部分~笑到在底上滾  :Laughing:  
話說焦肉有毒，色素有毒，藥物有毒...少吃點吧~  :Wink:  回應 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 探險(26/12)
人要相信自己，別因他人的三言兩語將自己陷入險境之中，甚至丟了小命...
話說主角死的還滿慘的(分屍)...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應  狼來了(27/12)
都已發出警告了還要去~真是的
還有主角能逃時不逃~被吃掉了吧!

本小狼又聞香而來啦~(~流口水~) 偷偷叼走一條肥美的腿~(躲到旁邊啃)
嗯~好香阿有燒烤的味道啊~等等怎麼有焦味~茶大~有肉烤焦啦~焦肉有毒啊~少吃點吧...  :Wink:  
吃完燒烤後，喝杯綠茶解毒解油膩，有益身體健康喔  :Wink:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 一氧化二氫(28/12)
害人之心不可有，防人之心不可無
行車前做好安全檢查，可降低意外發生的機率
不可害人會有報應~白天不作虧心事晚上不怕茶上門  :Wink: 
歡迎茶來本小狼的窩坐坐，喝茶聊天吃燒烤~  :wuffer_thpt:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 蒼(29/12)
有錢不是壞事~但是浪費金錢~總有一天會有報應  :Mr. Green:  
錢就像雙面刃可以救人也可以害人~可以使人快樂也可使人憂愁...
錢不是萬能但沒錢萬萬不能~所以說要做個"謙卑"的有錢人~  :Wink:  

不要按進來部份
原來茶的肉肥美多汁啊~真想咬一口的說  :wuf_e_laugh:  
祝 蒼 生日快樂~送上一個茶肉作的蛋糕  :Laughing:  
反正茶不會死嘛~還會不斷重生~所以盡量吃啦...
本小狼剛偷吃了幾口，先落跑啦~溜...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 幻想︰麻木(30/12)
見不得人事~多做幾次就習慣了~久了就麻木了...
茶大您不吃他，但是可以麻煩您殺他嗎?本小狼想吃啊~
本小狼不挑食~(因為獵食能力不足，常常撲空餓肚子...)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 循環(31/12)
錢沒了在賺就有~命沒了就什麼都沒了
跳下去之前想想家裡還要再花一筆錢安葬...
話說回來預祝主角上天堂~新年嘛...什麼事都有可能~  :Wink:  

本小狼今年跨年是在 上海 的 旅館 中的 被窩 裡度過的  :Laughing:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 特別篇︰元旦烤肉大會(1/1)
大家冷靜~大家冷靜~只是一個人而已嘛...
別搶~別搶~來個五狼分屍，一狼一塊就好啦...

本小狼文訊趕到現場~大喊一聲 "等一下啊~姐姐~不要打電話啊"
上次嚐過茶大美味的我接著說~"把白狼留下啦姐姐，給我填一下肚子啦~"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 可怖之藥(2/1)
可以隔空取食啊~本小狼也好想試試喔...
先想辦法給獵物吃ㄧ顆~這樣就不用辛苦的獵食了  :Wink:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 七歹(3/1) 
死神啊~不要在摸魚打混啦~人實在是太多啦...
地球上有太多該死還沒死的人等著您去抓啊~
話說木桶是個神祕的東西!?  :Rolling Eyes:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 卑微(4/1)
有時候卑微是存活的關鍵~
茶大不會餓到要去吃ㄧ隻蟑螂吧...
話說回來屋子裡不是有很多食物嗎!?  :Wink:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 幻想︰矇矓(5/1) 
有些事情的真相是令人無法接受的~甚至完前跟想像中的不一樣  :Wink:  
有些事情還是點到為止就好，不要太執意的去做~
話說茶今天沒殺人~不是要餓肚子了嗎~!?  :Confused:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回國後一次喝下12杯茶~爽阿~  :wuffer_laugh:  
好喝的茶 寫文辛苦啦~還要搶電腦用...  :Wink:  
本小狼送上一個全世界最大的"紫砂茶壺"給您泡茶~

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰惡夢(6/1)

　　隨著交通燈由紅轉綠，我踏出了馬路。

　　前一秒，我的左腳還未踏穩在地，下一秒，我就成了空中飛人。是真的，我被一輛嚴重違反交通規則的私家車撞飛了。我甚至還能看到那是輛跑車，是漆紅色的。

　　不過我連車牌都沒看清楚，就從半空重重摔到地面。我只覺得自己呼吸不了，眼前的事物以不可預計的速度變得模糊……



　　「啊！」我嚇得大叫起來。我趕緊自我檢查全身，一點破爛都沒有。我這才鬆一口氣——原來只是造惡夢罷了。

　　稍為自我冷靜了一下，我看了看鬧鐘。該死，我快要遲到了！

　　自動忽略了繁複的梳洗程序，我趕緊換上校服就出門。

　　我三步併成兩步，半跑半走地來到馬路口前。這是我上學必經的馬路，也是在剛才的惡夢中，我出車禍的馬路。

　　幸運地，我看到交通燈由紅轉綠。

　　『不要！』我正要踏出去，腦海卻傳來一把聲音叫住了我。是我害怕惡夢會成真，所以下意識間自我提醒嗎？

　　我正猶豫著要不要過馬路。不過，我馬上就明白，我停下來的決定是明智的。因為我眼前就有一輛漆紅色的跑車，無視紅綠燈的存在，橫越行人道並且撞飛了幾個途人。

　　真的是輛紅色跑車！

　　我暗自舒了一口氣——要是我再走前兩步，我的下場就會跟那個無辜者一樣，就會跟惡夢裏的一樣了。

　　顧不得會遲到，我執意繞了個圈去走行人隧道。在走入隧道前的一刻，我的眼角竟瞄到一隻青藍色的狐狸。看來我又在造夢了。



　　濃煙黑得使我幾乎看不清楚東西，只有熾烈的紅焰掙扎著要在墨黑一片中冒出頭來。我被嗆得不住乾咳，差點就要把肺給咳出來。

　　我的家陷進了一片濃濃煙海，煙海下的是熊熊火海。我環望四周，除了黑之外就只有黑。我只覺得呼吸越來越困難，頭越來越重。我覺得我快撐不住了。

　　我最後知道的，是我聽到一聲嗶嗶響。是我的手錶於指到十二時正時發出的響聲……



　　「哇啊！」我沒命似的大叫起來。我覺得空氣突然清新了，溫度變冷了。我環顧四周，完全沒看到一絲火花和黑煙。

　　……又是惡夢。

　　我看了看鬧鐘，是早上十一時半，接近十二時正。我想起那個惡夢，火災就是在約十二時正發生的，這使我感到非常的不安。

　　我起身，在儲物櫃裏翻出差不多要被塵埃淹沒的滅火筒。我提著滅火筒，也提心吊膽地在家裏巡視任何一個會造成火災的可能。

　　終於，我發現家裏的煤氣管穿了個洞，被故意加進氣味的煤氣正從那裏漸漸散發出來。

　　等到煤氣公司的維修員和消防員都走了之後，我疲軟地倒在沙發上。這真的太危險了，要是我沒有造到那場惡夢，或許我就真的要變焦炭了。

　　我看著窗外的藍天放鬆心情。突然，我又看到一頭青藍色的狐狸從我視線裏飄過。

　　「怎麼可能。」我輕笑。這裏可是三十樓啊。再說，這世界哪來這麼奇怪的狐狸？



　　從我第一次夢到自己出車禍開始，我就不停地造惡夢。這天我遭到火災，翌日我就夢到自己觸電而死，下一天我就夢到自己被一個從天而降的花盆直擊天靈蓋。

　　不可置信地，每次我造惡夢後，我就一定會遇到那置我於死地的危機。我很慶幸自己能預測到將來的危險，同時又不明白自己為什麼那麼倒霉，總是在鬼門關來回渡步。

　　更奇怪的是，我總是會看到一頭青藍色的狐狸。開始時我只是認為自己眼花，可我最後認了，那確確實實是一頭狐狸。因為牠今天竟跟我說︰『小心點。』

　　牠竟跟我說話，而且神色還很凝重，似乎牠知道我將會遭到什麼大劫的樣子。可是我來不及追問，牠就走了。

　　今晚我擔心到差點睡不著覺。我很害怕，害怕自己沒能造惡夢，沒能及時避過危難。越害怕我便越睡不著，越睡不著我就越害怕。我的腦袋不受控制地運轉著，最後，我嗑了兩顆安眠藥，我那不聽話的大腦終於安份下來。

　　在夢裏——經過幾天的惡夢，我就習慣了，知道自己在造夢。在夢裏，我站坐在床上發愣，什麼事都沒有做。正確點來說，我是對著一個女人發愣。她半個身子浮在空中，但長得誇張的烏髮還是碰得到地面。她現在的姿勢就像坐著一團空氣。她正對著我微笑。然後……

　　然後，我便從夢裏醒來了。雖然我覺得，我現在還在夢裏。

　　因為在夢裏的那個女人、我不時看到的藍色狐狸，以及一頭我沒見過的白狼，坐在我面前。



　　『能撐過一星期的死亡危機，真不賴呢。』白狼笑道︰『只是遊戲玩到這裏，要結束了。』

　　「究竟發生啥事？」我訝異地問。

　　『做了那麼多同類的夢，還不知道嗎？』藍狐反問。

　　我的內心頓時覺得一陣冰冷。因為我現在就坐在床上，我眼前的女人也是浮在半空，飄著長髮。這個情景，跟夢裏的一樣。只要在現實裏發生我夢過的事，我就會……

　　我就會死。

　　『看你的神色，似乎是明白了。』藍狐解釋道︰『其實你的壽命在一星期前就該在一輛紅色跑車下終結了，只是我預先在夢裏通知你，讓你逃過危難。』

　　白狼插話︰『不過折騰了整整一星期，不但夜晚沒覺好睡，早上起來又要提心吊膽，真不好受啊。看，你黑眼圈都冒出來了。』

　　我想了想。的確，我真的好久沒好好睡過一覺了。

　　「初次見面，我是死神。」女人自我介紹，然後說︰「你比你該離開的時間遲了一星期喔。再是這樣下去的話，我每隔二十四小時，便會追殺你一次呵。」然後她露出冰冷可怕的笑容。

　　『我們到來，只是想你自己做個選擇。』白狼道︰『你還想不想繼續活下去？想的話，我們就接續這個遊戲玩下去。』

　　「什麼意思？」我疑惑地問。

　　『你想繼續下去的話，死神會一直追殺你，而我也會一直報夢給你知道。只要你避得過，你就算多賺一天。或者，現在結束遊戲，跟死神走。』藍狐解釋。

　　「我現在非常有空，可以慢慢追殺到你死為止。我還有很多創新的方法陪你玩。」死神陰陰地笑。

　　『要一死求痛快，還是永遠活在惡夢之中，由你選擇。』白狼笑道。

_____________________________________________________________


啊啊啊！該死的考試！我的時間！還我時間來啊啊啊！



抱歉，我失態了(汗)。
只是明天要考A.MATHS，困難度超高，我實在不得不瘋狂溫習。
我快要忙得連早午晚都分不清楚了(死)。

所以，今天只趕起了這杯過期的茶OTL
茶最後問的問題，有興趣可以回答(茶)。
雖然沒寫，不過主角最後是選擇去死的(炸)。
原因是……本篇沒寫「幻想」，就一定會有生物死掉啊(爆)。
而且我不能餓茶太多天，會被控告虐待動物的XD(被拖)

就醬了。我要死回去溫習QQ

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/6：

意料之外的頭香？

活得痛苦，不如死得安樂。
（總覺得有點眼熟……？）

這次寫得很淺顯，所以好像沒什麼能回得深入些的地方。（炸）
不過，報夢需要跑來跑去的嘛？（汗）

話說這疊茶已經堆得很高了呀……（遠目）


此為題外，可以不看


嗯，又得到了一個靈感，就是內容還寫不出來（默）
其實有些猶豫要不要接下去寫就是……
可以最快完成的幾篇短篇幾乎不是洩漏太多就是跟碎跡有關呀……（炸）

----------


## 小樂

回 1/6

我大概會選擇做惡夢吧 ~ XD

我從不希望

我的生命展現一瞬間美麗的火花後就消逝掉

就算生活不精采

但努力的活下去也很有趣

畢竟~未來是不可預測的 XD


最近也被書海淹沒中 Q口Q"

好 ~ 累 ~ 阿~  (炸

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回覆惡夢
　　還是趕快死一死吧（對主角說）
　　預知夢一點都不好唷～
　　七夕小姐又出現了ｘｄ

　　話說這邊茶疊的再高也不會垮的ｘｄ

----------


## 雲月

回覆:1/6惡夢
恩....這樣的生活....
咱寧可一死了之....
危險不斷發生在身邊....那樣比死還要恐怖阿!....

話說考試要加油阿~茶大~




> 七夕小姐又出現了


是"歹"喔~不是夕~

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 惡夢(6/1)
我會選擇跟他們玩下去~大喊"我要活下去"
未來是多變的~也許那一天他不想要我了!?
活著~未來還有希望-死了~就什麼都沒有了

茶大辛苦了~敬祝考試順利  :Wink:

----------


## tsume

回噩夢:
七歹小姐好像貞子阿~(心)(咦?!)
茶茶最近是不是絕命終結站看太多了阿XD~
話說A.Math 是@@~?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回6/1

主角的夢好像預知夢阿，話說這回死神小姐又出現啦。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰美夢(7/1)

　　零七年以前，我還是個沈醉於粉紅夢的少女。只是一踏入零八年，我的夢都破滅了。不管是白日夢也好、粉紅夢也好，連同美夢、惡夢，通通破滅了。

　　連夢破滅的原因也是非常「夢幻」，只是在除夕夜的時候，我們大廈外層掛的燈飾因為短路而起火。原本只是小火，不過因為發現得遲，星星之火變成了燎原火，燒毀了我的家園，也燒毀了我的家庭。

　　唯一倖存的我，也因為皮膚三度燒傷而毀了容，瞎了左眼。右半邊臉勉強還能見人，不過左半邊臉已被猛火惡意搗爛成一片糊狀。我連自己看到都覺得噁心，趕忙瘋狂地留長左半邊的瀏海用來遮掩。

　　事故後，我得了一筆非常可觀的賠償金，不過它換不回家園，換不回生命，換不回美麗，換不回夢。

　　我什麼都不想要。求求你，請你把我的夢還給我……



　　『嗨。小姐，為什麼如此悶悶不樂？』

　　我以為是哪個地痞流氓的挑逗，誰知轉身一看，竟是頭白狼跟我說話。

　　我不發一語，只是把遮住左臉的頭髮撥開，露出那駭人的半邊臉，希望牠知難而退。

　　『有什麼不開心的事嗎？』白狼像是沒看到的樣子，坐下來想要聽我的故事。

　　我用討厭的眼神瞪著牠。我現在可沒有心情跟任何生物談話，儘管是一頭會說人話的狼也不例外。

　　牠見我久久沒有出聲，說︰『不想說嗎？那麼算了。不過妳有空可以聽聽這個，會舒服好多的。』牠把一張小型光盤給了我，便轉身走了。

　　我從沒看見如此奇異的光盤。它是透明的，泛著螢紫色，令人舒服的光芒。我撿起了它，到附近一間電子商品店買了部隨身聽。我找了個安靜的地方，坐在長椅上播放光盤。

　　那是一首我從沒聽過的鋼琴曲。每一個琴聲都很模糊，有點聽不清楚是在彈奏哪個音鍵。但就是因為模糊才不刺耳，因為模糊才顯得琴聲柔和。琴聲如一渦暖流，從耳朵流遍全身，教我在這個寒冷的冬天仍能感到絲絲暖意。

　　琴聲越來越密集，但不急促，仍然是那徐徐的暖流，不過就變得更溫暖了。我聽著聽著，似乎聽到我那僵硬的心開始跳動。隱約間，我聽到一陣陣熟悉的聲音︰爸爸、媽媽……

　　琴聲越來越模糊，越來越不像是琴聲。最後，我只聽到我親人的聲音，在我耳邊迴繞……



　　我又像回到了家，那個早已經破滅的家。我聞到熟悉的家的氣味，以及一陣芝士的香味。

　　「怎麼，許好願了嗎？」我聽到爸媽的聲音在我耳邊傳來。

　　我睜開眼睛，發覺眼前的是個巨大的，我最喜歡吃的意大利芝士蛋榚。蛋榚上面有塊用黑巧克力造的牌子，上面用奶油寫著我的名字以及「生日快樂」的大字。爸媽就坐在我的旁邊，給予我真摯的祝福︰「生日快樂。」

　　這個祝福，馬上就使我眼眶裏的淚閘缺提，眼淚止不住地湧出來。我擁抱爸媽，爸媽也擁抱我。大家都沒有說一句話，因為一個擁抱，一窩眼淚，已把我的掛念全表達出來了，無需多餘的話。

　　我仨就一直擁著，擁著。就算蛋榚上的蠟蠋燒盡了，奶油要熔化了，我仍不肯放手。我深怕我一放手，美夢就會破滅。



　　「喂，小姐，小姐。」

　　當我再次睜開眼的時候，我已經不在那個溫馨的家裏了。我回到了現實中的那張長椅，一個路過的途人叫醒了我。

　　「在這裏睡覺不好吧？會著涼的。」他關心地道。

　　我惡狠狠地瞪了他一眼，不分青紅皂白就大叫︰「色魔！」然後摑了他一個漂亮的耳光，趁他沒回過神來就離開了。

　　難得我造了個美夢，誰知道竟被一個混蛋給搗破了。真氣人！

　　我回想那個美夢，回想起那首鋼琴曲。我好想再聽一次曲，再造一次美夢，卻發現隨身聽已經沒電了，電子商品店送的廉價電池果然不耐用。我隨便吃了點東西，然後買了一打電池。

　　我找了個確定辟靜的地方，坐下來正要開隨身聽。



　　『原來它在妳這裏啊。』

　　我一看，一個淡紫色的小身軀，踏著一輛像滑板車，會飛天的奇怪交通工具，從天上慢慢降下來。牠約只有半米高，不住擺動那與蝌蚪一樣的尾巴，一看就不像地球上的生物。

　　我嚇得往後退了幾步，大叫︰「你是什麼？」

　　牠扶正頭頂上那印有三個倒三角形圖案的白色帽子，指著我的隨身聽，說︰『那是我的。』

　　我看著掛在脖子上的隨身聽。它的隙縫正透出那片光盤的螢紫色光芒。

　　『那是我自彈自錄的曲子，不過竟被一頭白狼偷了，我為此不知道擔心了多久呢。』牠解釋︰『那首鋼琴曲可以讓聽到的人造美夢，不過它的力量似乎太強了，聽得太多會讓人執著於夢而厭世的。』

　　「我……我不能還給你！」我緊抓著隨身聽，硬擠出一點強硬的語氣說。

　　『難道妳已經聽過它了？』牠驚訝地說︰『那曲子太危險了，聽得太多甚至會有生命危險的。』

　　「好容易我才找到一點我可以依靠的東西，我不能沒了它。」我輕嘆一口氣，說︰「求求你，讓我造個好夢，好麼？」

　　『……如果妳一直聽下去，妳便會醒不來，妳的身體會衰竭而死的。』牠再三強調。

　　「造美夢造到死，那也是件幸福的事啊。」我笑，笑得很慘。

　　牠看了看天，想了好一會兒，才道︰『既然如此，那這就當作是我送給妳吧。祝妳幸福。』牠表現得有點無奈，踏著那會飛的東西走了。



　　我坐下來，替隨身聽換上了新電池，想也沒想就按下了「播放」鍵。

　　依然陌生的琴聲響起，但在我耳中聽來，這是我最熟悉的歌聲。我又回到了那個夢，那個家，看見那個吸引的蛋榚……

　　還有我最掛念的父親母親。他們正為我唱著生日歌，一首永遠都唱不完，聽不完，如夢似幻的歌。

　　美夢旋律，永遠不會終結。
_____________________________________________________________


與上杯茶「惡夢」相對的「美夢」喔。
雖然結局也是主角死掉，不過今次似乎死得太快樂了(炸)。
VARARA的曲子果然好有用啊XD(被打)

嗯，其實連寫兩篇「夢」，只是想問個小問題而已(茶)。
你想造哪種夢？是有如世外桃源般美麗，卻會讓你忘記現實，被現實拋棄而死的好夢；是令人心驚膽顫，卻提醒你現實裏的危機，以犧牲舒適的休眠來換取安全的惡夢；還是面對現實，什麼夢都不想做？

我喜歡造夢。美夢也好，惡夢也好，我都覺得只要能從迫人的現世中脫出，偷得些許的休閒，就已經是好夢了(笑)。






> 話說A.Math 是@@~?


A.MATHS是Additional Mathematics，附加數學。
話說我今天考附加數砸了(死)。
那根本不是人做的OTL

----------


## 小樂

回1/7:

如果可以的話當然是美夢啦XD

能在夢中創出自己的世界感覺很棒呢~

可惜每次夢醒後...

多半沒多久就忘啦... (泣

能夠致命的曲子阿...

感覺真炫呢XD

----------


## 雲月

回覆:1/7美夢
或許在美夢中大去是件很好的事~
但是在對世間還有留戀事並不好阿~是吧?
所以~咱會選擇不作夢吧~

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 美夢(7/1)
在美夢中死去是比較幸福的，但是拖的比較久~
在噩夢中死去是比較痛苦的，但是時間比較短~

我選擇第三項 "面對現實，什麼夢都不想做"
偶爾做點美夢是美好的~偶爾做點噩夢使人警醒  :Wink:  
 有夢最美 希望相隨 築夢踏實 祝各位美夢成真  :wuffer_angel:

----------


## VARARA

> 一天一杯茶︰美夢(7/1)
> 與上杯茶「惡夢」相對的「美夢」喔。
> 雖然結局也是主角死掉，不過今次似乎死得太快樂了(炸)。
> VARARA的曲子果然好有用啊XD(被打)
> 
> 嗯，其實連寫兩篇「夢」，只是想問個小問題而已(茶)。
> 你想造哪種夢？是有如世外桃源般美麗，卻會讓你忘記現實，被現實拋棄而死的好夢；是令人心驚膽顫，卻提醒你現實裏的危機，以犧牲舒適的休眠來換取安全的惡夢；還是面對現實，什麼夢都不想做？
> 
> 我喜歡造夢。美夢也好，惡夢也好，我都覺得只要能從迫人的現世中脫出，偷得些許的休閒，就已經是好夢了(笑)。


好多的ＩＤＥＡ……我學不來阿＠＠
-------------------------------------------------
我，活在夢中。
嗯……所謂虛虛實實，實實虛虛。
看著鏡子，我笑指鏡內的影像是假的。
但，鏡內的我也笑指我是虛幻的。
自五歲就有種感覺，我只是在做一場很長的夢。
直到現在，依然如此。
好像在玩一場很長的虛擬實境。
美夢？惡夢？對我來說沒有絕對。
但我知道，不論是哪種夢，披著人皮的，就應當感恩。

回1/6：
若是我在場，會要那位仁兄繼續活下去，讓茶餓肚子ＸＤＤＤＤ（炸）
生命正因為充滿際遇，才顯得有趣。對我來說，習慣成自然，我很期待主角一面逃亡一面做公司的業務的場景（炸暈）。

回1/7：
咦咦～～ＸＤ那片是我的，我要收版稅（炸ＸＤ）
怎麼感覺有種「賣火柴的小女孩」結局的味道ＸＤ

這杯茶勾起在下某些回憶呢（笑）。

心情不想不好請不要點

    請各位好好珍惜你們的人類家人。
時間一過，一切都無法挽回了。
留下的只有悔恨與惆悵。
我多麼想再抱抱照片中的她阿。（慘笑）    
    


我會默默地替主角收屍
奏一曲,送她走完最後一程。

VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回美夢
　　暫時逃離現實，休息之後再來繼續面對（茶）
　　不然，我不知道大家如何，可是我會崩潰（笑）

　　就這樣吧？
　　雖然我的夢是歡笑參雜痛苦，但總是比現實生活還要符合理想生活（抓頭）
　　希望女主角可以睡個好覺＝ｗ＝

----------


## tsume

回美夢:
有生命危險是因為會被茶吃掉嗎@@~
不過這種死法還挺浪漫的~~(??)
某爪也好想作美夢阿@@......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回7/1

做著美夢死去阿，這種死法好像不錯喔XD

----------


## Triumph

回7/1:

夢是什麼?夢是想像的世界。

沒有任何人在那個世界,包括自己。

用自欺欺人的謊言來報復現實的不滿。

假裝真實並不存在,只為了填補現實的缺憾。

軟弱,到最後還是軟弱。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰內在(10/1)

　　一直以來，我都住在你的身體裏，打從你有生命開始，我就存在了。

　　為什麼我會存在？因為我就是你呀。既然你存在，我也會存在。同樣的，要是你死了，我也不可能會活得下去。

　　我們彼此分享同一個生命，共用同一個靈魂。可是我不了解，你為什麼總是要做你不喜歡的事。你明明不喜歡讀書，眼睛卻硬是要盯著它；你明明不喜歡吃疏菜，卻總要塞一點進肚子裏；你明明不喜歡那個女孩子，嘴巴上卻說「跟我交往吧」。

　　你啊，是什麼時候學會說謊的呢？我記得沒有人教過你說謊，可是你越來越不誠實了。你總是擺著一副笑臉，儘管你惱怒也是如此；談吐總是帶著謙遜，就算跟你說話的是你的仇人，你的語氣也絕不會帶著一點骨刺。你這麼做，使很多人都喜歡跟你做朋友。

　　可是，我越來越討厭你了。為什麼你要欺騙自己？為什麼你不說真話？為什麼你可以為了討好別人而出賣自己的個性？

　　我問了你好多次，提醒你無數次︰你要做回你自己。然而你全都聽不進耳朵裏。難道你已經看不見真實，聽不到真話了嗎？

　　我越來越看不清我自己，因為我就是你，而你竟是那麼的虛假。



　　我突然想起了你聽不到我說話的原因︰我被你禁錮在心牢了。不知道在多久以前，你就開始違背你自己，也就是違背我，做作地做人了。我曾經有大聲吶喊，換來的卻是你的厭棄。我就這樣被你拋進冰冷的心牢裏，出不來了。

　　我從籠牢裏的隙縫，看見你所做的一切。那是多麼的醜陋。你為了金錢地位，為了自身安全，可以置他人於死地而不顧。我覺得你不單是變得虛偽了，你還變得很危險。用蓮花來形容你就再適合不過了。你的表面單純，卻只是為了引誘別人走進你預先設下的陷阱裏。一旦別人被你身旁的污泥陷住，他就等於直下地獄，萬劫不復了。

　　現在的我竟有點害怕你。你不僅傷害自己，還傷害到別人。或許有朝一日，當你再次發現我的存在時，你不是把我從冰冷的心牢拉出來，而是把我推到永不超生的無底深淵，親手把我埋沒。



　　終於，我最害怕的事發生了。今天你遇到一頭不知來歷，會說話的白狼，聲稱能幫助你。你相信了。你在牠的幫忙下，殺害了你生意上的死對頭。

　　我萬萬都想不到，你會殺人！我簡直不敢相信你會自私到如此地步。在事後，你竟還能沾沾自喜，向白狼炫燿你那血腥的雙手。你變了質，你變了質！

　　我厲聲斥責著你，而你終於聽到了，有一點的難過。是的，真的只有一點的難過。沒多久，你的腦袋又再次被你最崇拜的方孔兄給塞滿了。

　　我啊，實在不知道能再對你說什麼了。



　　你過不了多少物質快樂日子，就栽倒了。警方湊齊證據，找上了門。讓你和我都吃驚的是，提供證據的，竟是教唆你殺人的那頭白狼。

　　你平時謀害了太多人，甚至還殺了人，你終於得到報應了。在不久之後，你將會被送上刑台，結束你的生命，也結束我的生命。

　　在那獨立的囚房裏，你終於都平心靜氣起來。你終於都記起了我，那被你遺忘好多年的我。我抓住了這個機會，把我的想法都告訴你。

　　你哭了。你恨你自己埋沒了我，讓你做了太多的錯事。

　　「我再也走不回頭了。」你慘慘地說，淚又止不住落下。「對不起……」

　　我摟著你，輕輕搭著你的肩膀。其實你無需要跟我道歉，我就是你，無論是怎麼樣的路也好，我都會陪著你，一直走下去。

　　「我很開心你能找回我。」我笑著對你說︰「其他的，什麼都不重要了。」



　　曾幾何時，你與我是一體的。你代表表面，我就是你的內心。以前，內心是怎麼樣，外表也是怎麼樣。你與我是一樣的。

　　但在後來，你卻脫離了我，拋棄了我。你再不表現內心，把我藏得深深的，深得連你自己也挖不出來。只有軀殼的你開始表現得不誠實，甚至變得狡詐，因為那可以更有效地獲得你想要的東西。

　　然而你最「需要」的，是我呀。我一直就在你的身邊。

　　從現在開始，我們再不用分你我了。分隔多年的靈魂，再次走回一起。

　　讓我攜著你的手，去走我們最後的一段路……

_____________________________________________________________


我又病了(汗)。
頭好暈，腦子不靈光，連我自己也不知道自己在寫什麼……(死)
唉，看來今天的茶要傷到大家的眼了OTL

我突然間好想杜崇給藥我吃……

1月8日和9日的茶，晚點再補上吧。
手已經使不上力了，我得睡了(死)。

----------


## 小樂

回1/10:

感覺好深奧阿....(汗

拋棄原本的自己...我也曾經做過呢

因為孤單而想改變自己...

可是真的好虛偽..好虛偽..

每天過著在心理嘲笑自己的生活

在某人的因緣下...把我虛偽的面具剖了開來

其實我很感謝他..

他使我不在逃避...做我喜歡的自己


希望茶的生病趕快好歐XD

這樣才能泡出更多好茶 ~ (炸

----------


## VARARA

回1/11：
「良心」阿……

每次茶大的點子都讓人耳目一新……
自己與自己的對話ＸＤ……在下從來都沒有想過呢＠＠


我的感想是：

這個世界把良心關在牢中。
但，超越這世界的，卻能把良心釋放出來。
完全的接納，完全的愛……
使生命從無意義成為有意義。
這樣便不會陷在罪惡中，便不會被世界沖著走。
---------------------------
身體小心阿XD……
祝你早日康復嚕QQ

VARARA

----------


## tsume

回內在:
良心好可憐阿@@......
吃掉"沒"良心的人,為良心報仇!!(啥?!)
茶茶又做了一項功德了 :狐狸爽到: ~(???!!!!!)

----------


## Freelancer

回應:內在(10/1)

簡潔而創新!! 用自已的良心來看著自已的成長真的會另自已感到慚愧..這就是我讀這篇茶的時候所感到的。  GJ!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回10/1

滿深奧的說，人類有時候為了利益會把良心拋的老遠，果然不是假的。

----------


## 杜崇

回 內在

這篇我看了超有感觸的!!
因為我就是這樣= =

我常常嘗試把自己偽裝的像乖乖牌
好在必要的時候把人推落懸崖(笑~

說起來，你累拉?
來這顆藥給你~~~安眠藥
睡一覺精神就會好多了~~^口^！

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰災(11/1)

　　已經三個月了，三個月來，連半點雨水都沒下。我看看屋外的農作物，都垂頭喪氣了，呈現一片絕望的死灰。我捻了捻其中一株稻，它竟馬上折斷了。我暗嘆一口氣︰辛苦半年種的莊稼，全都要毀了。

　　我抬頭看天。那是本是一塊藍色大布，可它被熾熱的太陽照得發白了。我仔細地搜索著每一吋天空，卻怎麼都看不到一點雲霞。萬里無雲，只有大大一個火球肆虐著，折磨它底下的萬物。

　　「哇——哇——！」一陣斷斷續續的哭聲傳來，那是我那剛出生的孩子發出的。我輕輕按摩他的肚子，都下陷成一個小坑了。真可憐！連哭叫的力氣都差不多沒有了。

　　「寶寶乖，寶寶乖。媽媽這就去找吃的。」我逗著他，希望他可以安靜下來。我按按自己的乳房，那已經再擠不出一點奶水了。說起來，我和寶寶差不多有兩天沒吃沒喝了。我自己還撐得住，可寶寶快要支持不下去了。

　　我打開家門的瞬間，一道熾白的光馬上使我刺痛到睜不開眼。我的腳一踏出去——我沒錢買鞋子，就感到一陣燙熱，就像是燒紅了的鐵板一般。我只覺得我快要融化了。



　　雖然只是一小段路，但我還是費了很大的勁才到達村長的家。有點意外的，幾乎全村的大人都擠在這裏了，看來大家都為了旱災的問題而聚集在一起。

　　「食物和水已經不夠用了，」其中一人說︰「再這麼下去，我們都會死的。」

　　「我知道，我知道。我已經寫信向鄉政府求助了。請大家再支持多一陣子，很快便會有援助來的。」已經一把年紀的村長無力地道。

　　「前前後後，村長你都寫了十幾次信了。可政府那邊就是不管，要我們自生自滅。」一個村民質問著︰「村長，你究竟有沒有更具建設性的解決方法啊！」

　　「這……」村長答不上話。其實對於旱災的問題，大伙都束手無策，只好把責任都加諸在一村之長的身上。



　　『要水嗎？我這裏有。』

　　聽到「水」這個字，大家都不約而同地望向聲音來源。只見一頭白狼用前肢抱著一個裝滿水的大鐵桶，用後腿蹣跚地走過來。牠脖子上另一個小木桶正猛地撞擊鐵桶，發出噹噹聲響。

　　「水！水！」大伙一看見水，馬上就一窩蜂擁上去爭個你死我活。我再看仔細一點，那不是水，而是茶。不過，在這個生死時刻，哪有人管到這個，也不顧及茶還在冒出燙人熱氣，一搶到就是咕嚕一聲的喝下去。

　　「你……你是狼神嗎？你是來救我們的嗎？」村長走到白狼面前，驚訝地問。

　　『我不過是向水神借一點水罷了。』白狼道︰『你們村子在鬧旱災嗎？我可以替你們向水神求個情哦。』

　　大家聽到了有解決旱災的方法，馬上就膜拜白狼。「請狼神救救我們！」

　　白狼有點得意地說︰『可以。不過你們需要不少水，我需要祭品，才好和水神溝通。我需要八個出生不夠一個月的嬰兒。要是你們在明天之前給我找齊，我就幫助你們。』說完，牠縱身一跳，就消失了。



　　或許真的是天意，我們村裏剛好有八個未滿月的嬰兒，不多不少。然而，這八個嬰兒包括我自己的孩子，他才剛出生一個星期，是村裏最年幼的小生命。

　　我回到家裏，抱起了寶寶。我的丈夫在半年前過世了，這個嬰兒是我唯一的親人。無論如何我都想看著長大成人，可是他即將要成為祭品了。我應該把他交出去嗎？還是連夜帶著他逃走呢？

　　就在我考慮的時候，我聽到有人敲門了。開門一看，是村長。

　　「你是為了他來的吧？」我指指自己懷中熟睡的嬰兒，說。

　　「當時妳也在場，妳也聽到了狼神在說什麼。」村長說︰「我們已經找齊了七個嬰兒，就差你那個而已。」

　　我沈默了一會。全村人的生死存在，就看在我的選擇。

　　「要是旱災再繼續下去，我們一定活不成了，妳和我都應該十分清楚。我希望妳能夠明白，這是為了全村人的性命著想。你的孩子到了水神那裏，相信他一定會幸福的。」

　　我還是沒有答話。要把自己的孩子親手送到死路，這太殘忍了。

　　突然村長跪了下來，使我大吃一驚。村長一邊流淚，一邊懇求︰「求求妳！我求求妳！」

　　「你……你別這樣！」我趕忙扶他起來。我深呼吸了一口氣，勉強止住哭泣的衝動，嘆道︰「你拿去吧。」我把懷裏的嬰兒交給村長，隨即走入睡房，不讓人看見我哭泣的醜態。

　　這一晚，我哭到睡不著覺。



　　第二天，白狼又來了。村長把八個嬰兒裝裏籃子裏，交給白狼。

　　牠把竹籃掛在脖子裏，說︰『昨天我看過這一帶的地形。這裏應該是水流的交匯點，水流應該很充足才對啊。』

　　村長答︰「以前這裏的水源的確多得可以拿出去賣。只是近幾年，水源消失了，又鬧旱災——」

　　『那是因為你們過度耕種導致的吧。其實是你們自己斷自己水源的，怪不得誰。』白狼打斷。『那麼你們有沒有挖地下水井，開新水源之類的？』

　　一時間沒有人能答上話。

　　『沒有吧。你們就只會等人救，等神仙救。等得來，世界到走到末日了，更何況你們等不到。』牠冷冷地道︰『我真的不敢相信，你們寧可犧牲八個珍貴的小生命，都不願自己去做點有意義的事。天然災害固然可怕，但人造的災害更可怕。人災比天災殺更多的人，我現在見識到了。』

　　白狼冷哼一聲，便走了。不久，天空奇蹟似地下起大雨來，不過卻沒有人為此而歡呼。

　　雨下得好慘，像八個無辜嬰兒的淚水。雨聲化成嬰兒們哀怨的哭聲，在村子裏迴盪著，迴盪著……

_____________________________________________________________


今天非常的不舒服。勉強才把這個給打出來了(汗)。
又是一杯奇奇怪怪的茶。我真是病壞腦袋了(死)。

休息去……(飛)

----------


## 小樂

回1/11:

懶惰就是所謂的人性阿...

總覺得一放鬆就馬上被名為『懶』的妖怪入侵了..

不過茶能抱起大茶桶的樣子感覺很有趣呢~

說不定茶很健壯~ (炸

不過能特地跑到旱災地真是厲害阿~XD

最後 ~ 一樣希望茶大的身體趕快好起來ˇ

----------


## 影曲

TO 災

人就是這樣子啊~

明明另有更簡單方法可以解決的
卻總是做不用犧牲自己就可以得到好處的事

這次還犧牲了小生命為代價
真實愚蠢啊~

-------------------
話說祝茶茶要快好起來
下次才能跟我過招呀~

----------


## tsume

*回災:*
茶茶變天照大神了@@......
人類常常這樣
只會另找捷徑來達到目的
卻不會自己努力
賭徒就像這樣的人

茶茶朝新世界的神邁進吧XD~~(好熟悉的台詞......)

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/10 內在
多多少少~人都是有兩種意識的吧...
第一是人潛意識.....第二就是本身意識吧.....
從這篇看到的是屬於前者....而拼命想阻止的則是後者
只可惜是後者獲勝了.....同時也造成無法挽救的後果

回覆1/11 災
不得不承認~在看到茶抱著鐵桶走過來~
某貓正在幻想著那可愛的一幕阿XD
看到人性的本質之後
不得不感嘆~現在人類總是說資源快用盡!
卻還是不斷挖掘資源!
追求科技進步卻只有少數人追求對環境的利益
這就是所謂的人性吧....

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回11/1

這就是人性XDD


茶大變成狼神了(想著那畫面

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰報怨(8/11)

　　我就從蔚藍的大海，看著澄黃的沙灘。我看到我的一個同伴，牠擱淺了，動彈不得，反而被自己的重量壓得快透不過氣來。

　　我著急了，想游過去幫牠一把，可這怎做，連自己也會被困住的。我甚至比那受害者還急，鰭不受控制地亂揮起來，揚起一波又一波毫無意義的水花。

　　我四處張望尋找能拯救我同伴的事物。忽然我看見一群人類在不遠處的岸邊打魚，我心中燃起了一絲希望。我用盡全身的力氣，發出長而尖銳的叫聲。那群人類立即注意到我，也發現到我同伴受困了。他們默契地互相點頭，然後趕忙回家，像是拿工具去了。

　　我看看那同伴，牠已經連掙扎的力氣都喪失了，只看見牠的小腹微弱地收縮鼓漲，雙眼半睜半閤，眼看快要撐不住了。我對牠比了個手勢，希望牠能多撐久一點，救援很快便來了。

　　沒多久，那群人類帶著工具回來了。不過這個「救援」卻使我傻了眼——他們在剝我同伴的皮！

　　我睜大了眼，看著他們如何熟練地切口、起皮、剝皮、用工具把我同伴翻身、繼續剝另一半。剝完皮後，我的同伴竟還沒有死掉。

　　我就這樣眼睜睜的看著這群惡魔折磨我的同伴。更可恨的是，這群惡魔竟是我招過來的，我也間接害死了牠。

　　我看了看那張新鮮的皮。那裏頭塞滿了乾海草以作吸水吸味的用途。它不像是一張皮，反而像一個模型，展現它那背黑腹白的分明層次，以及它背部那兩塊顯眼的橢圓形白斑。遠看過去，那就像一雙空洞的大眼睛，像是在訴說牠慘遭活剝皮酷刑的哀怨。

　　我潛進了水裏，我已經沒有勇氣再看下去了。我真想不到，人類竟然可以那麼殘忍。

　　「是因為我們是『殺手』的關係嗎……？」我自問道。



　　『那根本沒有關係。要說殺手，人類還比較適合。』

　　我浮出水面一看，只見兩頭白狼坐在一件非常大件的黑大衣上面，其中一頭更是有著人類身體結的狼人。那大衣竟然載了兩頭狼都沒有沈下去。

　　『我們剛才都看到了，人類對你同伴所做的惡行。』白狼說︰『你一定在咬牙切齒，恨不得把他們給撕碎，再一口全吞進肚子裏吧？』

　　我點頭。現在的我，的確滿腦子都是這種想法。

　　『來，給你這顆藥。它能使你到陸地上去，好讓你為同伴報仇喔！』狼人拿出一顆詭異的藥丸，說︰『咱們同仇敵慨，不收你任何代價！』

　　我張大嘴巴，讓狼人把藥拋到我口中。

　　吞下藥的瞬間，我感到一陣灼熱感從身體裏爆發出來，使我很不好受。我只覺得身體在起強烈的變化︰魚鰭正在拉長變粗，尾鰭逐漸一分為二，身軀也開始變形。過了一會，我就發覺自己成了一個「人」了。我的鰭變成了四肢，身軀不再是流線形，而是分明地現出一個個部份。我看看海中自己的倒影，除了頭部那兩點白斑和如荊棘般直立的背鰭沒變外，其餘全都走了樣。

　　『去吧，人們也稱呼你們作「海狼」哩。現在就去告訴人類，狼全都是不好惹的。』白狼笑道。

　　我向這兩頭狼道謝，隨即施展我熟練的泳技，全速往沙灘游去。



　　當我到達沙灘時，那同伴已經不見了，只在沙上留下已乾澀的血跡。我就知道我的同伴已經被人類給煮了。想到這裏，我心中的怒火就更旺了。

　　我循著我同伴遺留下來的氣味，來到一間架在海邊的屋子前。

咖啡或茶？


○咖啡



　　當我要砸開門時，我聽到裏頭傳來了聲音。我把窗戶打開了一條小縫，窺看裏頭。

　　「好了好了，有了這些魚肉，我們家的孩子終於不用捱餓了。」一個中年婦人興奮地說。

　　「待會我去分那條大魚的皮，賣了錢後，我們一家就不用過苦日子了。」另一個中年男性說︰「要是我們能脫貧，我一定要向那魚酬謝。」

　　「還要買好多的魚，把牠們全拿去放生！」婦人說。

　　「嗯！一定要多謝上天給我們的回報！」男人應和著。

　　我愣著了，心中的怒氣全跑了。我看了看這戶人家，真的可是說是家陡四壁，怪可憐的。他們正需要我同伴的肉來救命，正需要我同伴的皮來脫困。

　　我一個同伴的死，能救回一家人的性命。或許那是值得的。

　　我看著天，祈禱著說︰「請你安息吧。」

　　天空突然出現了兩塊橢圓形的白雲，就如同我同伴背上的兩塊白斑，對著我揮手。我感到牠的靈魂在天空自由地飄舞著，在另一片藍色的海暢游著。

　　我滿足地笑了笑。牠正在另一個世界幸福地生活著……    
    



●茶



　　當我要砸開門時，我聽到裏頭傳來了聲音。我把窗戶打開了一條小縫，窺看裏頭。

　　「嘔！這些肉好難吃！」一個中年婦人把一塊熟肉放進口中，隨即又吐了出來。

　　儘管肉已經熟了，但我絕對不會認錯這些肉的味道。這是我同伴的肉。

　　「這些肉不值錢啊。待會我去把那條大魚的皮給分了，賣了賺錢。」另一個中年男人說。

　　「嘖！那麼多人同時分一塊皮，能賣得多少錢！」婦人罵道。

　　「不要緊，我待會就去跟他們商量，準備幾個大塑膠漁網。今晚我們準再能撈到一兩條，到時就有錢啦。」男人笑道。

　　我已經再按捺不住了，滿腔的怒火要爆發了。我一拳就把門給砸爛了。屋裏的兩人一看見我，馬上就嚇得沒命似的逃走。可我哪裏會給他們逃脫的機會？門都沒有！我一個箭步踏上前，左右同時開弓擊中兩人。我聽到肋骨碎裂的聲音，他們就像斷風箏般飛出去了。

　　我停下了手。我知道他們活不成了，卻又不能馬上死去，只能任由痛苦一點一滴地折磨他們的神智。也好，讓他們感受一下我同伴所受的痛苦。

　　我走出屋外，看了看天。天空突然出現了一大片淡紅色的雲，形狀就像我同伴的身形一樣。我又想起了我同伴那被活活剝皮，露出一大片鮮紅血肉的慘況。這片雲像是我同伴帶給我的，牠要提醒我不要忘了仇恨。

　　我更加地握緊拳頭，往下一戶仇家走去……    
    


_____________________________________________________________


這不是人魚公主，這不是人魚公主……

雖然沒寫到主角是誰，但我相信大家都知道了。
背上的兩塊白斑、直立巨大的背鰭、「殺手」「海狼」的稱號——本次的主角正是虎鯨(殺人鯨)。

某次看到呆虎鯨用獸化頭像，我馬上就被萌到……(炸)
所以寫把主角獸人化了，希望呆虎鯨不要介意XD

今次有得選擇咖啡或茶，純粹是寫好玩的XD
不過，今次是我少數寫好結局比寫壞結局來得舒服的一次。
大概是呆虎鯨平常非常的善良吧XD

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/8 抱怨(分歧結局)

看的出來是虎鯨~
話說咖啡路線是頗感人的....
但是看到茶路線後....心中萌生了殺意...
要是真有這種人的話...二話不說...拿刀子在他們身上亂砍幾刀!!
讓他們痛苦!讓他們生不如死!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回8/1

恩‧‧要說殺手的話，人類真的比較像，2個路線我都看了，我比較偏向喜歡茶路線


畢竟那種人本來就該死。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回抱怨：
　　（噴笑）
　　謝謝茶茶讓我當一次主角ｘｄｄ

　　唔，我平常看起來善良是因為大家都是獸ｏｗｏ
　　我喜歡咖啡所以我先看了～
　　如果是那種想法，雖然我會消氣，但是基本上（遠）
　　活生生剝皮太殘忍了，他擱淺並不是要救誰
　　若要利用也該先把他殺了才是

　　唔，俗話說沒有不勞而獲的事情
　　交一個孩子出來吧（笑）

　　以上ｏｗｏ，謝謝茶茶唷～

----------


## a70701111

1/6
死神的確是每天都在帶走生命。
人類創造的方便的物體，同時也創造了能夠殺了自己的物體。
能夠預知自己的未來，有時後未必都是好事情。
同這篇文章一樣。
能夠預知自己的死亡……
應該不是好事吧……
逃過了第一次，不見得會逃過第二次……
1/7
VARA的曲子有這麼恐怖嗎？
被茶茶拿來利用了呢……
樂曲可以治癒人心，同時也可以腐化是嗎？XD
裡面真的出現了VARA，讓在下嚇了一跳。
當然，這位角色，在下想她應該是繼續做著那個美夢吧。
畢竟，有夢最美阿……
1/11
這樣的犧牲，對某些人來說值得吧。
是別人的孩子，又不是自己的孩子不是嗎？
人類都有著與生俱來的私心，不論是對誰都一樣。
這次茶茶沒當壞人，反而當了好人呢。
不過，木桶裡不是應該是茶嗎？
怎麼變成水了？
1/8
原來是呆虎鯨阿……
在下看完都還沒想出來，滾輪一往下就看到答案。
海邊阿……
在下似乎還沒寫過大海的情景呢。
以這篇的文字來看，茶茶熟悉許多。
期待下篇拉……

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 內在(10/1)
人常犯的錯誤之一，就是無視於自己的良心，
進而做出了違背良心甚至是傷天害理的行為。
話說良心是永遠不會拋棄人的，
也只有人會拋棄良心無視於它，
但是有一天想重新尋回良心時，
良心永遠會在人的身邊一起走。

茶大寫文辛苦了~保重身體喔~  :wuf_e_eyeroll:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 災(11/1)
這是人性真實的一面~有捷徑可走就走~這應該算是自食其果吧
寧可犧牲8個小生命，也不願意多想想有無方法可解決

還是老話一句 : 茶大寫文辛苦了~保重身體喔~  :wuf_e_eyeroll:  
身體真的不舒服~別勉強沒關西的~過期的茶很好喝的~把腦袋並壞了就不好了喔
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 報怨(8/11)
咖啡~換作是我大概也不會再記恨了吧...

茶~殺吧~大開殺戒吧~
還不能馬上殺死喔~要以其鯨之道，環至其人之身  :wuffer_bloody:  
殺光這些自私的人，保護無辜的海洋生物吧...

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰賣命(12/1)

　　我在夜晚的街上徘徊，心裏盤算這個月的收支。

　　「前天又賭輸了兩千塊，昨天貴利貸又上門討債了……該死！無論怎麼算，日子都過不下去啊。這下我要不餓死街頭，要不被討債的砍至橫屍街頭……」我暗罵，這個月賭輸了太多錢，之前貴利貸借的錢全泡湯了。我連生活費都不夠用，該怎麼辦……

　　『先生，你需要錢嗎？』

　　我一看，有個全身用黑布遮住的人，站在街角一頭，對我揮手。他好像知道我需要錢的樣子。不管了，死馬當活馬醫，現在我什麼方法都得試。

　　「你肯借錢給我嗎？借多少？」我走上前，直接了當地問。

　　『我不借，我只跟你做買賣。』他的話中帶著刺骨的冷︰『我用錢跟你買命。』

　　我頓時被嚇退了一步，他的語氣不像是在說笑。「要我賣命？」我驚訝地問。

　　『正確點來說，是拿你部份靈魂出來賣。』他像是笑著說︰『比方說，我用一百萬買下你的友誼，你願意嗎？』

　　「一……一百萬？」我嚇了一跳。

　　『應該說，是一百萬美金。』他打開身旁一個皮匣子，裏頭是一疊疊耀眼的美金鈔票！我這一生人從沒看過這麼多的鈔票！

　　『如何？賣抑或是不賣？』他問。

　　「賣！賣！」我忙道，雖然我也忘了我賣了什麼東西了。現在我滿腦子都是鈔票的圖案、鈔票的氣味，鈔票的一切一切！

　　『成交！這是你的。』他把裝滿美金的皮匣交給我。我戰戰兢兢地雙手接過。

　　「你不是說我要賣什麼東西嗎？」我好奇地問。我覺得我什麼都沒有失去啊。

　　『從你接過這箱鈔票開始，我就已經拿到我要的東西了。』他答道。

　　我笑笑。既然你說你拿到了，我也不會在意。反正我眼下只需要錢就好。

　　我向他道別，一邊哼著歌，一邊離開了。

　　臨走前，我好像瞄到那男人露出一條……藍色的狐狸尾巴？

　　我轉身一看，發覺那男人已經消失了。



　　第二天，我才開始覺得有點不對勁。首先，我手機裏所有朋友的電話號碼全都不見了，連用手寫記下的電話簿也失去了縱影。再來的是，當我開電腦時，發覺ＭＳＮ、即時通等網路聊天工具也一併消失了。我想再次安裝，但無論如何就是安裝不了。

　　我勉強記起一個朋友的電話，我撥過去，問到底發生什麼事。誰料到他的回答是︰「你是誰？」

　　這一刻我才知道，我真的出賣了友誼。

　　罷了，反正我這麼好賭，朋友本來就不多。更何況有沒有朋友對我而言不是問題，有沒有錢才是我最關注的。

　　我從皮匣裏拿起一疊鈔票，聞著它那誘人的香味。錢啊錢，我該要怎麼用你呢？我太愛你了，錢啊錢，你太吸引人了。

　　結果我還清了債和解決了生活問題後，我還是把錢放在那幾個地方︰嫖、賭、飲、盪、吹。再沒有比這些娛樂更能使我感興趣了。我一天沒接觸它們，我覺得我便會發病癮而死。



　　「咕嚕咕嚕……哎呀，錢又花光光了呢。」我把剛喝完的空啤酒罐丟到一旁，一個人在晚上搖搖晃晃地閒逛。

　　『先生，你要錢嗎？』

　　我轉頭一看，原來又是上次遇到的男人。「給……我錢——嗝！我什麼都……賣給你。」我跌跌撞撞地走過去。

　　他微笑著打開一個皮匣，裏頭是我最喜歡的寶貝鈔票。他笑著說︰『那麼，今次我拿三百萬買……』

　　我又拿到了三百萬。至於我出賣了什麼，我記不起了，反正我不在意這個。



　　最近我覺得錢易賺多了。只要向那個商人說幾句，我就拿到幾百萬了。雖然我也發覺我有所損失，不過對比於錢，這簡直是輕於鴻毛。只有錢才是重於泰山的東西！

　　今次我揮一揮手，又揮霍了二百萬買了一輛跑車。不過我沒有車牌，所以我又用了十萬聘了一個私人司機。

　　我看看自己的銀行存摺，快沒錢了。不要緊，錢很快又會回來呵。

　　夜晚，我又回到商人那裏。我已經能清楚看見他後面冒出一條青藍色，尖端帶栗色的狐狸尾巴。不過他是人是妖怪，關我啥事。有錢就有商量！

　　『很抱歉，你已經沒有東西能賣了。』他竟然對我這麼說。

　　「什麼？我能賣的東西還多著呢！」我不滿地喊。

　　『是真的。友誼、親情、自尊、禮貌、道德、善良……你都賣清光了。』他平靜地答。『不過，你要是需要錢的話，我能用一億跟你買一樣東西。』

　　「一億！是什麼？」我興奮得跳起來。

　　他壓低了聲線，說︰『人命。一條活人命跟你換一億。』



　　第二天，我綁架了一個迷途的女孩交給商人。

　　「這個女孩給你，一億拿來。」我伸手。

　　『……我已經不需要了。』

　　「什麼！你現在才來說不要？」我怒得大罵。

　　『因為我們在玩一個遊戲呢。』一頭我沒看過的白狼突然竄進來說︰『呵，是我贏了。』

　　『……嘖，我果然不懂得演奸角。』商人的語氣顯得不屑。突然，他整個人倒下來，從他的衣服裏鑽出一頭青藍色的狐狸。

　　「到底是發生什麼事——呃！」我突然感到下腹一陣疼痛。一看之下，我的錢包裏竟跑出好多蜘蛛、螞蟻、蚯蚓……

　　『一直以來，我所給你的錢，其實都是由各種毒物變出的幻覺。』藍狐嘆道︰『不過，想不到最毒的就是錢，可以扭曲人性……唉。』

　　『我和牠就是打賭，你會不會為了錢而出賣人命。』白狼笑道︰『你那如狼似虎的兇狠表現真令我大開眼界。』

　　只見白狼帶著霸道的語氣說︰

　　『我買你的命，不給錢。』

_____________________________________________________________


呃，終於趕出來啦(茶)。
總覺得時雨好像在跟茶玩遊戲，無心跟茶敵對(炸)？

不管了，茶吃得開心就好XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

果然掛網是有用的~哈哈~喝到了剛出爐熱呼呼的茶~

回應 賣命(12/1)
難到這就是 任何事情都有他的價錢嗎 ??
為了錢 不惜一切代價最後連命都沒了 ... 
這樣真的值得嗎  :Rolling Eyes:  (看吧被茶吃了吧!)

在一旁偷看整個過程的小狼我~悄悄的跑走了~
心想~看茶吃的那麼開心還是不要打擾牠好了...  :Wink:

----------


## 小樂

回1/12

貪婪的人性阿...

這就是人類的最佳寫照吧XD

這世上真的有很多有錢買不到的東西...

這是唯一能慶幸的..

----------


## 雲月

回應1/12 賣命
金錢果然是萬惡的根源阿.....
友情等等是用錢買不到的阿....
到最後害自己是孤獨死去的主角真是可悲阿...

----------


## Triumph

10/1:

簡潔清明的自我反省,這也是好幾部名作有用過這一招。

11/1:

環保問題x1,反正人類是過度繁殖的生物,死多少有多少。
靈感來源不會是......?

12/1:

愚昧!所以我才討厭身邊的大部分人......另外金錢是用來投資,使用而不是浪費。

人還是未成熟的生命體。

----------


## tsume

回報怨:
呀呀~~
虎鯨也來當茶葉了嗎XD~
老實說很好猜,看到"頭上兩顆白點"就立刻想到啦XD
嗯...我還是比較喜歡茶~~
咖啡對身體不好,少喝一點XD (誤)

回賣命:
請問茶...
時真的是光明那一面嗎@@??
總覺得時常常間接帶給茶食物......
不過狐狸要蠱惑人類不是要頭上戴樹葉??(被打)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回12/1

時看來也不是站在光明那一邊，不過主角還滿可悲的，第一次交易把欠在還一還，剩下的錢拿去投資或做一些小本生意不就好了，這樣對自己也沒啥害處，人類果然沒救啦。

----------


## 杜崇

賣命
相信沒有人是完全不愛錢的
多少有那麼點慾望
像我就是超愛錢~
和朋友在一起也是盡量A他的(笑~

有錢不是萬能~沒錢萬萬不能!這句話說的好
不過過多的錢會使人上癮，所以還是節制點吧

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/8：
唔，雖說文中的人類實在是……（汗）
不過回到源頭好像怎麼說都應該是呆鯨負責？（被打飛）

回1/12：
往往有不少人類為了金錢、權力，什麼都能出賣，什麼都可以不要呀……（嘆）
這種情形在現實世界實在是不勝枚舉。（默）

寧願玩遊戲也不喜歡造成對立呀……（茶）
不過話說回來演奸角還滿好玩的XD（炸）

----------


## 好喝的茶

注意︰本篇內容含血腥情節。

一天一杯茶︰北風與太陽(9/1)

　　滿月的力量喚醒了沈睡的我，使我從被埋葬的棺木裏甦醒過來。我以敬畏的眼神仰望滿月，它正散發著淡淡緋紅。我又想起了那快要遺忘的血腥味，那最使我興奮雀躍的氣息。

　　啊，想著想著，我竟感到餓了。

　　我對著天空嗅了嗅。啊，是人類的氣味，而且還非常濃烈！我張開已經很久沒使用過的漆黑蝠翼，在上空循著人味飛翔。沒多久我就找到一隊連夜趕路的商旅。

　　「一、二、三……」我數了數，共有十九個人哩。太好了，我就是只吃他們的內臟，也能吃得飽。我拍一拍手，笑著說︰「我不客氣嘍！」



　　『不客氣什麼？』

　　我趕忙轉頭一看，只見那隊商旅後的矮樹叢藏著一個銀白色的身影。細看之下，是個全身覆蓋著亮麗銀白毛髮的狼人。相比之下，我這個蒼白的身體便顯得有點啞色了。

　　『你們這一族還沒有滅絕啊。』牠瞪著我說。

　　「直到你們滅絕之前，吸血鬼是絕不會在這世界上消失的。」我也瞪著牠冰藍色的瞳孔。眼前的狼人，可是我們一族最大的天敵。

　　『今晚的月亮甚至比中秋節還圓，我就知道會有吸血鬼復活。』牠說，從綠風衣裏拿出一把銀灰色的折疊刀。

　　嘖，看來又要開打了。讓我還以為可以輕鬆吃晚餐的說。



　　『今晚真是熱鬧呀。』一把愉快的聲音打破嚴肅的戰鬥氣氛。我一看，是另一頭白狼。

　　『好久沒看過吸血鬼跟狼人打鬥了。』白狼以旁觀者的語氣說︰『不如今次用新玩法吧。那邊有十九個人，誰殺得多，就算誰贏，好不？』

　　「有趣。」我笑道。能邊打邊吸人血，這正好合我心意。

　　狼人冷冷地瞪了白狼一眼，像是認為牠太多管閒事。不過，狼人最後也說︰『我沒意見。』

　　『很好。那麼就由我來當評判吧。遊戲開始！』白狼大聲一叫，引起了那商旅的注意。

　　『那邊的十九個，我都要了。』狼人說完，隨即不見了身影。

　　「不，那十九個，和你，一共二十個，全都是我的。」我說，翅膀疾張，俯衝到人群去。



　　或許那群無辜的人類還不知道發生什麼事，就已經人頭落地。這一邊廂，我左右手各摘下一個人頭，又用如蟬刃般鋒利的翼膜割破一個人類的喉嚨；那一邊廂，狼人手中銀刃一閃，同時在三人身上劃下一道深可見骨的傷痕。

　　我輕舔一口噴淺的人血，我頓時感到精神了。我連看都不用看，左手就是一伸、一抓，就拿到一個還在砰砰跳的心臟。我一口把它吞下，可還是盛不住所有的血汁，不小心漏了一部份出來。好一個皮薄餡美的心臟！

　　「哼哼，再等一等嘛，不要那麼心急。」我對狼人說，牠已經三番四次攻擊我了。牠的眼神閃爍著金黃色的光芒，雖然牠沒有回答，但牠的眼睛已經把牠想說的告訴我了。

　　『兩邊都殺了九個，還剩下一個喔。』白狼說，語氣帶著藏不住的興奮。

　　我和狼人同時望向僅餘的一個人類，那個已經驚恐到動彈不得的人類。我和牠同時出手！



　　就在我要碰到那人類的一刻，我突然改變動作，怒張左邊翅膀打向狼人，而狼人也在同一時間用銀刃砍過來。看來我倆都有打偷襲對手的打算，這下攻擊算是互相抵消了。

　　不過，我碩大的蝠翼還是把狼人給逼退了一步。我趁機伸出右手，一把就捏爆那人類的頭！

　　同一時間，我竟看到狼人扔出牠的刀。刀子沒入那人類的心臟。

　　『這麼就算各殺到半個。大家都殺到九個半，是平手喔。』白狼有點可惜地說︰『整場比賽三分鐘都不夠就完了，真不夠過癮呢。』

　　『你喜歡的話，就如我剛才所說的，把你當第二十個，繼續比賽。』狼人冷冷地對白狼說。不過牠又馬上改了主意︰『罷了。這場比賽本來就沒有意義，我不玩了。』牠的眼睛回復到原來的冰藍色。牠收起小刀，縱身一跳便消失了。



　　我坐起這片剛生成的小血池裏，開始開懷地吃內臟、喝人血。我注意到那頭一直在看戲的白狼並沒有走，反而跟我一樣吃起人來。

　　「再怎麼說，狼和狼人都是我的敵人吧？」我用警告的語氣對白狼說。

　　白狼似是不在乎。牠又吃了幾口人肉，才答︰『吃東西比什麼事都重要。』

　　饑餓的我，在這一刻也同意牠的說話。

　　『喝茶嗎？』牠從身上的木桶裏捧出一杯熱茶。

　　「喝血。」我從商旅的貨品中找了個瓷杯，就在地上盛一杯鮮血，回答白狼。

　　『乾杯。』「乾杯。」

　　我就這樣，跟一個天敵共同吃了頓晚餐。



　　吃過這頓怪異的晚餐，我看看天，對白狼說︰「今晚的夜還長得很呢。要不要再來一場看看？」

　　白狼拍拍肚子說︰『我飽了，下次再說。』

　　「下次即是什麼時候？」

　　『有人類存在的時候，就有下次啊。』牠笑著答。

　　「也對。」我微笑，跟白狼一起欣賞晚夜的緋紅滿月。

_____________________________________________________________


好久沒寫過打鬥類型的文了(茶)。
(謎︰這篇是單方面屠殺吧……)

以前有玩過叫Bite Fight的網頁互動遊戲，是吸血鬼與狼人的對決遊戲。
覺得不錯，便以此為世界觀寫了這篇文了(茶)。

……為什麼這篇叫北風與太陽？
你有聽過北風與太陽的故事嗎？內容是說北風和太陽比誰厲害，就找了一個人類來比試……
要是誰有絕對絕對的力量，也可以像北風與太陽、像這篇的吸血鬼主角和銳，拿人命來玩的。

這麼說，銳今次當了奸角耶(被毆飛)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

從第3頁開始沒回覆過大家的文(死)。
從聖誕節(25/12) 開始回覆唄。

TO　Triumph︰
茶對吃牛扒(？)沒什麼研究，
看來今次是浪費了(汗)。

嗯……茶是用汽油燒房子，
用熱力間接烤熟裏頭的人啦。
不過這樣做會造成很多有害濃煙薰在肉上面(汗)。



TO　杜崇︰
肚子痛？我不太清楚耶XD
反而茶整天都在吃人，壞的肉用好的肉蓋過，
蒙蒙混混就一餐啦XD(被拖)



TO　與狼共舞︰
嗯？這種朋友是指「棄他人不顧」的人唄？
這種沒有義氣當然不能交啊(茶)。

想要肉嗎？好啊。
茶茶的肚子裏有很多，請你進去茶的肚子裏享用吧XD(被毆)



TO　Owla︰
有時候會很難啟齒嘛。
不過一旦揭發自己被隱暪……大概也會撕破了臉(炸)。

對耶……這麼做好像不太環保，也沒有經濟效益。
算了，反正茶有得吃就好，不管那麼多了XD



TO　影曲︰
如果都找大家去，茶茶準備不了那麼多食物啊OTL
罷了，人多才好玩。沒肉大不了叫外賣(誤)！

對喔，我都忘了濕掉的肉不好吃(汗)。
早知道的話，就叫茶預先把灑水系統的水換成XO醬啦(被拖走)。

另外藍狐就是時雨大啦(汗)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
對啊，茶也特地去弄了個聖誕大餐XD

嗯，茶和時雨好像不會用暴力啊……
如果主角硬要救的話，茶也沒辦啊OTL
這個時候只好找支援了XD

嗯，也祝你聖誕節快樂，新年快樂啦XD



TO　時雨秋幻︰
你喜歡的話也可以過來吃XD
不過前提是時雨能避過茶的怨念攻擊XD

嗯嗯，既然都成為共犯了(誤)，
不如就一起吃聖誕大餐唄XD



TO　呆虎鯨︰
原來呆虎鯨比茶還要邪惡，得記下來XD(被毆)
我都沒想到有此損著呢XD
茶的計劃差點就失敗了(汗)。



TO　tsume︰
呃？還要看有沒有位子？
看到肉當然是去搶的嘛XDD

另外，狼好像能吃生肉耶(炸飛)。



TO　翠羽狼︰
對呀，你這句名言真好(笑)。

……那個報導嘛，我只能說是巧合。
人不是我殺的(吶喊)！XD



TO　小迪版主︰
那陣子茶愛上了吃烤肉嘛，而且烤肉應節(茶)。

茶嘛，大概是頭只會吃的狼喔XD(炸)
人生就像我一樣過得渾噩(死)。

嗯，雖然晚了很多天，還是祝你聖誕快樂(被打)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
是啊。茶和時雨每次作對，都是以這個形式哩。
因為好玩嘛XD(炸)

主角也勉強算有茶和時雨一起陪伴過節，雖然過得很奇怪(炸)。

----------


## 小樂

回1/9

看完後小樂我竟然開始餓了　（？！

很精采的戰鬥文吶~

小樂最近寫的小說中也有戰鬥部份

可是那是屬於比較科幻方面的 XD

我覺得戰鬥文寫的好的話會讓人感覺身歷其境呢~

努力學習中~ XD

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/9：

唔，今次的茶血味好重。（汗）
意外地我被標題騙了（默）

總之，壞茶的能力似乎又進步了不少（茶）
不行不行……得想些什麼對策才是（炸）

－－－－－－－－－－－

唔……
IE突然又當了，遲了一步。（汗）

----------


## 雲月

回復1/9 北風與太陽
這次是有獵奇向阿~~
很好~某貓的獵奇向越來越深了XD
殺戮吧!慘叫吧!飛濺的血液不斷的染上身!
將一切都給殺光吧~! (拖殺)

----------


## VARARA

回1/9
血腥版的.....阿@@
有慘叫聲的敘述應該會更錦上添花
（……總感覺這詞用在這邊怪怪的＠＠可是用其他詞好像也很怪＠＠）

……嗯。

（安魂曲從鋼琴內流洩而出。）


VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回01/09*
我對上吸血鬼了XD
咦?怎麼我也突然變奸角了@@?
這戰鬥明明就茶自己挑起的(指)
不要亂利用別人啦XD~


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    BiteFight阿...
以前玩過,後來因為不會玩就停了@@......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回9/1

這種遊戲方式真新奇呢，銳也變成奸角啦(被毆飛

----------


## Triumph

回9/1:

作為一個奇幻文學的死忠,我需要糾正世人對vampire的誤解......(找喳?

吸血鬼其實與狼人沒有敵對關係,有時候吸血鬼還會變成狼的形態!

另外他們善於迷惑而不是打鬥。

*

最近你的文筆精湛了不少......(遠望

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰剎那(13/1)

　　我曾親眼目擊到，一頭狼獵殺一個人類的景。即便是此刻，我的記憶猶新，就像是剛剛發生過一樣。

　　我還記得那頭狼是蒼藍色的，披著一大塊黑色的披風。當天是星期天，血案是在人多的下午發生的。當時，我看見蒼狼就伏在草叢暗角，窺視牠的獵物。那是一個年僅五、六歲的小女孩，手裏還挽著一個小布娃娃。她像是迷路了，在熙來攘往的大街上四處亂走著，臉上盡是害怕驚慌的表情。她快要哭了。

　　除了我，似乎沒有人注意到小女孩，更沒有注意到蒼狼的存在。只見蒼狼壓低身子，盡可能不引起任何人的注意。牠的呼吸像是停止了，每一舉一動都是小心翼翼的。牠悄悄提起一隻爪子，把它挪前一點，又把它放下來，過程沒有一點聲響。牠的步伐很小，很小，小得近乎看不出牠有前進過。

　　小女孩像是找累了，她躺在一旁的長椅上休息。她似乎沒有察覺，她現在正被一頭猛獸虎視眈眈。蒼狼的身子壓得更低了，但後腿卻繃緊起來，不像是要隱藏聲勢，反而更像要蓄勢待發。

　　距離蒼狼攻擊只剩下一剎那。在這一剎那，我有機會把小女孩抱走，讓她不成為蒼狼的食物。

　　但我沒有這樣做——我猶豫了，猶豫要不要救她。

　　就是這一個猶豫，使我錯過了這一個時刻。當我再次回過神來時，女孩已經人間蒸發了，只剩下一個染了血的布娃娃。

　　這個布娃娃的眼神，好像在埋怨我沒有拯救小女孩。



　　世事輪流轉。如今，被蒼狼給盯上的，是我。

　　早在半個小時前，我就發現到牠了。我想，現在我身處被廢棄的冷清公園裏，獨個兒喝悶酒。狼在人山人海的地方也會下手了，像我這種落單的人，被當作獵物也不是什麼怪異的事吧。

　　我坐在公園的長椅上，而蒼狼則在我左邊的草叢裏。我裝作什麼都沒看到，繼續喝我的酒。然而，我的眼角餘光已經盯緊了牠的一舉一動。

　　牠又往這邊靠近了……

　　我感到我的心開始急跳起來。我的雙睛轉了一圈，想看看最近的逃走路條，卻被我看到一頭白狼。

　　第二頭狼也來了……

　　該死。這下我的思緒全亂了套。我正被兩頭狼一左一右地夾著，而公園的出口就在我正前方，僅二十公尺的距離。只要一走出這公園，就是城市大路，要用人群作掩護或是尋找援助都容易。相信兩頭狼不敢在數百萬人的大城市裏大搖大擺地橫行吧？

　　我粗略地估計兩頭狼離我的距離。蒼狼在我左邊大約四十公尺，白狼在我右邊約三十八尺。我不怎麼了解狼，不過這種距離，狼應該在三、四秒內就能跑到吧？然而，一個普通成人要跑完二十公尺，也是三、四秒的事。

　　或許，這將會是我一生人中，最刺激的短跑比賽。



　　我仍假裝什麼都沒看見，但身子已經往外面退出了一點，腰微微向前彎，翹起的二郎腿也放了下來。同一時間，我看見兩頭狼又往我這邊踏前了一小步，後腿繃得如拉滿弦的弓。

　　看來，大家都想在比賽開始前「偷步」，好爭取那幾百分之一秒的時間。

　　過了一會，我和兩頭狼都沒有什麼動靜。似乎大家都在等一個時機，一個千載難逢的時機。這就和天文愛好者等待日全蝕那短短幾秒鐘的道理是一樣的。不過，我們在等的時機一定少於幾秒鐘，或許只是一剎那。哪一方錯過了它，就等於輸了。

　　可是，越等得久，我的心情就越緊張，握著啤酒罐的手已經開始顫抖——啊，我不小心把一些啤酒倒到身上了。

　　就是我這一失神，兩頭狼就等到牠們的時機。只見兩陣勁風在我左右兩邊颳起！



　　我管不得那麼多了，一手把啤酒罐扔向離我較近的白狼，雙腳同時撐起身子，往前就衝！

　　誰知道白狼也向我扔了個東西——好像是個茶杯，但我沒空看了，與我扔的啤酒罐撞個正著。原來牠打從一開始就沒打算追，而是想要妨礙我！


不要點進來XD


　　「犯規，犯規啊！」我大叫。

　　『吼！你不也是在作弊！』白狼反罵︰『我的茶杯扔完可以回收。而你，哼，我看你也不會那麼有公德心吧。』

　　好喝的茶︰「根據香港的法例，亂拋垃圾可是要罰款仟伍圓喔。」

　　「什……什麼？」我驚訝地說，這下偷雞不成蝕把米了。

　　『現在誰有空來管什麼犯規不犯規，違法不違法啊！』蒼狼大吼︰『眼下當然是食物！食物！』

　　好喝的茶︰「喔，也對。那麼你們繼續比賽唄，我在台下看好戲(茶)。」    
    



　　想當然爾，蒼狼才是要追擊我的主角。眼看我離出口只有不到三步之遙，我心一急，竟摔了一下，使我頓了一小會。

　　就在這一頓，蒼狼已經飛撲上來，張開致命的長吻……

　　噫！



　　就在這千鈞一髮，蒼狼竟停滯在空中，動也沒動。不止如此，我看到周遭的事物全都靜止了。蒼狼就停在要咬斷我脖子的瞬間，白狼就停在要宣告勝利的瞬間，而我則是……

　　我……

　　哎呀。



　　我還沒來得及反應，就感到頭昏腦脹，整個人倒在地上。我一看，脖子已經被咬出一個不可癒合的傷口，鮮血就從那裏如泉湧出。

　　『呼呼，差點就失敗了。』蒼狼落到地上，喘了一口氣。

　　『所以我才討厭暴力啊。』白狼走過來說︰『差點就白費功夫了。』

　　『但最後我還不是做到了。』蒼狼顯得有點得意。

　　『不，我們本來要失敗的。但是……』白狼轉過頭對我說︰

　　『時間曾經為你而停頓過一剎那，只是你沒抓緊。』

_____________________________________________________________


嗯，這杯茶在寫一個發生時間很短的故事。
我只是想挑戰一下，這麼短時間的事情，我能否寫得跟一般的茶差不多長。
不計算那個隱藏部份，這杯茶共1717個字，長度算是合格了。
事實證明，越簡短的東西就越困難(汗)。

順便說一下題目「剎那」吧。
「剎那」是梵語ksana的譯音，解作「非常短的時間」。
這個詞跟「巧克力」「奧林匹克」相同，是外來譯音詞，有固定的寫法，「剎時」等的寫法是不正確的。

一剎那，大約是0.013-0.018秒，真的是非常非常短。
一天有480萬個剎那，願大家都能珍惜每一個剎那(笑)。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回13/1：

唔……

時間的確非常重要。（思考）

之前也有試著把一個故事的時間長盡可能縮短的想法。
－－不過也只是「想法」而已，並沒有實行。（默）

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/13 剎那
話說咱比較好奇的是~
本次主角居然沒有因為狼說話而驚訝阿XD...
而是因為聽到反駁的話而驚訝阿~
又話說~咱們一天不就浪費好幾百萬的剎那了嗎~?

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 北風與太陽(9/1)
血腥味有點重的一杯茶~好激烈的競爭阿  :Wink:  
果然為了同一個目標~就算種族不同(或是敵人)
也可以坐下來一起吃飯看月亮  :Shocked:  

正在餓肚子的小狼我抱著一絲希望，循著血腥味接近殺戮現場~
看了一下就很失望的離開了...另外找地方去覓食吧  :wuf_e_frown:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 剎那(13/1)
關鍵的一剎那可以決定生與死~這就是所謂的生死一瞬間吧...
不要點進來 對白還滿好笑的  :Very Happy:  食物阿~看到茶使用暴力了~  :Wink:  

茶大~寫文辛苦了喔~放寒假了吧...  :Wink:

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰過客(14/1)

　　今天，我竟看到那個熟悉的背影。我想也沒想，就上前一把抓住了牠。但看到牠的正面，才發覺我認錯了。再仔細看清楚一點，原來牠是頭白狼，不是我想要找的狗。

　　其實，我還在找什麼？我明明知道，我最疼愛的狗，已經不在了呀。

　　牠用疑惑的眼神看著我，問︰『小姐，我認識妳嗎？』

　　「咦？你……你會說話？」我被這頭詭異的白狼嚇了一跳。

　　『我會說人話，會說狼話，也會說鬼話。』白狼聳聳肩，笑道。

　　我心中突然起了一個念頭。我問白狼︰「你能幫我一個忙麼？」

　　『那要看看是什麼忙。』白狼淡淡地答。我理解，對於不認識的人類，會這麼答是平常的。



　　我帶白狼到我家的後院子去。在一處最漂亮的草地上，隆起了一個土堆，上面立著一塊石板，上面刻字是我家的寵物狗的名字和牠逝世的時間。

　　「牠過世三天了。這三天來，我沒一晚睡得安穩。以前我都是抱著牠睡覺的，但現在，我再也找不到一個如此溫暖，如此值得信賴的睡伴。」我看著我親手為牠起的墓，說︰「剛才看到你的背影跟牠有點相似，我就不管三七二十一的衝上去了。看來我真的不習慣沒了牠在我身邊。」

　　『呵，我好久沒見過妳這種長情的女孩子哩。』白狼笑笑，說︰『妳還很掛念牠呀？』

　　「當然。我覺得我的生命甚至不能沒了牠……」說到這裏，我的視線開始被淚水給模糊。然而，那些美麗、難忘的回憶，卻在淚水下，越發清晰起來……



　　我一邊為牠洗澡，一邊哼著的那首歌兒。

　　我用來替牠梳毛的膠梳的牌子名稱、出產地、價錢。

　　我餵牠吃的每一包糧食的名字，連是三百克包裝還是五百克包裝，我都記得清楚。

　　我帶牠散步時，所行經的路線的所有街道、商廈名字。

　　我送給牠的每一個生日蛋榚的材料，以及我去訂造的牌店名字和位置。

　　……

　　只要是和牠相關聯的事，我也不曾忘記過。



　　「我……我好想牠……好想牠……」我哽咽了，失去牠的悲傷使我無法順暢地說話。

　　『……妳先擦乾淨眼淚，看看妳眼前有什麼東西。』白狼輕輕推了推我。

　　「啊？」我擦了擦眼睛，抬起頭，看到……

　　看到……

　　「汪！」

　　這一刻，我再說不出話。那把熟悉的聲音，那個熟悉的身體，那種熟悉的氣味，那張熟悉的面孔，全都再現在我眼前。

　　我緊緊地抱著牠，牠也緊緊地摟著我。我倆哪怕自己被抱得透不過氣，只怕自己一放手，就會再次失去對方。

　　然而，這種的擁抱維持不了多久，牠竟然推開了我，自己跑了出去。我追上去，卻發現牠已如溶在空氣一般，消失得無影無縱了。

　　剛飛上了二萬呎高空的我，又再次跌到地平線下的二萬呎深淵。



　　「為……為什麼會這樣？」我無力地軟倒在地。

　　『牠不想妳太掛念牠。』白狼走過來說︰『牠叫妳要著眼於未來。』

　　「你怎麼知道？」我疑惑地問道。

　　『我和牠是同類，最好溝通。』白狼答。『而且，我還能再叫牠來。』

　　「啊！是真的嗎？那麼請拜託你！」我懇求著白狼。

　　『行行行，妳別再搖我就行……』白狼經不起我的請求，只好答應了。

　　白狼閉上眼睛，一副集中精神的樣子。沒多久，牠的身影又再次出現在我眼前。然而，牠竟只看了一眼，就跑走了。

　　「不！你別走！」我一邊叫，一邊追了出去。今次，我一定不能再失去你了！



　　我和牠跑了整整兩條街，我覺得自己漸漸接不上氣了。眼看牠離我越來越遠，就要離我而去，我感到非常不甘心。

　　我不甘心……我不甘心……！

　　不管全身上心已在發痛，不管大腦一再發出的警告，我拼了命地追上去。是的，就算我拼了命，我也不能失去牠！

　　突然，我感到身體一陣輕盈，呼氣頓時順暢很多，我和牠的距離開始拉近。終於，我追上了牠。我把牠撲倒在地，緊抱著牠不讓牠走。

　　這時，牠說話了。「妳不要這樣！再是這麼下去，妳會……」

　　「啊！你也會說話？」我驚訝地看著牠。不，其實是我聽得懂牠在說什麼。

　　「妳也聽到了……唉。」牠嘆息道。



　　『小姐，妳遺下了一件相當重要的東西喔。』白狼說︰『這是妳的身體。』

　　白狼口中叼著的，竟是一個跟我一模一樣的「我」！

　　「怎……怎麼會這樣？」我驚慌地問。

　　「這頭白狼，想藉呼喚我回來，來使妳的靈魂和身體分開！」牠咬牙道。

　　『嗯，你這頭小狗也挺聰明的。』白狼冷笑道︰『沒錯，我在牠的靈魂上動了手腳，要是妳接觸得牠太多，妳自己的靈魂也會被吸離妳身體的。』

　　我整個「人」愣住了。

　　『我早就說︰同類最好溝通。現在妳跟牠都是同類了，可以好好溝通，哈。』白狼笑道︰『既然妳那麼執著要回到過去，那麼妳就捨棄妳現在的生命，給我好好享用唄。』

　　語罷，白狼和我的身體一併消失了。

_____________________________________________________________


終於連夜把漏掉的茶給趕完(汗)。
接下來要做的，是回覆大家的回文，已經堆了九頁長了(大汗)。
還有要寫完那篇正在拖稿的《茶杯殺狼事件》。

這杯茶的題目，是源於我的朋友，和我的朋友的朋友(炸)。
嗯，暫稱我的朋友為C君，他的朋友為D君好了。
D君向C君提出絕交了。絕交時，D君說了這一句話︰
「你只不過是我生命列車裏的一個過客罷了。」
我當時覺得D君說得挺瀟灑的，所以用便用此作題了(茶)。

這杯茶跟「睡美人」差不多吧。
只是「睡美人」寫主角懷念失去的歲月，「過客」寫主角懷念失去的親人(嗯，對主角來說，那狗大概是親人吧)。

欸，不說了，睡覺去(飛)。

----------


## 小樂

茶大這麼晚了還泡茶阿XD

早已中茶毒的小樂當然要起來看阿~ (炸

追著幽靈跑阿...

茶最近好像都跟不存在的東西接觸哩~

搞不好茶本身是不是就是個『不存在』哩

能跟異界的生物溝通阿...

茶真是越來越神秘了..

最後D君的那句話
「你只不過是我生命列車裏的一個過客罷了。」 

可真炫吶~ XD

----------


## tsume

回剎那:
"時間為你停了下來"......
因為人死前時間會停頓嗎@@?
話說好久沒看到茶和蒼狼連手了XD~
(看到那"不要點進來"......我笑了XD~)

回過客:
茶茶又一起食魂案件~
不過主角也算滿幸福的~
畢竟最後還是跟愛犬在一起了XD~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回14/1：

唔，才想說茶怎麼突然變好心了……
不過看到後半－－果然是我想太多了。（茶）

最後主角跟愛犬團聚，茶也得到了食物。
就某種角度來說，可說是各取所需？
但總覺得又有點不太對勁。（思）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回13/1

話說我在要咬到主角的那一剎那，時間竟然停下來了，難不成是上天要幫主角在活一陣子??

回14/1

本來以為茶又喝到咖啡了，竟然會幫助那女孩跟愛犬團聚，不過事實證明，小獸我想太多啦XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 過客(14/1)
一生中最困難的莫過於面對愛與失去...  :Wink:  
喝完這杯茶~我又想起了以前那隻養了12年的喜樂地...

話說 茶做了一件好事也得到了一餐  :Confused:

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/14 過客
就某些角度來看真的是茶做了件好事XD
不過那個D君好利害阿....在那種情況下可以說出這麼有深度的話~(茶)

----------


## 影曲

TO 過客




> 就某些角度來看真的是茶做了件好事XD


好像是唷~茶你"白"化了(啥鬼=口=)


最後雖然失去了身體，但是能和喜歡的事物在一起
這也許也不錯呀~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回剎那
　　其實我滿喜歡這個名字的＠＠剎那
　　因為是烈火之炎裡面一條龍的名字ＸＤ

　　瞬間，沒有好好把握的話，就會這麼從時間的細縫溜過了呢！
　　珍惜每一刻是吧？ＸＤ
　　畢竟沒有人可以預測下一秒的自己

回過客
　　生者還是別太掛念死者好ＸＤ
　　死了，就讓他活在記憶就好

　　真好奇接下來女主角是會怪她的狗呢？
　　還是直接拋棄一切ＸＤ

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰禁忌(15/1)

   我看著筆記上的十數條方程式，又看看記錄儀取得的實驗結果。我把所得數據輸入電腦，用預先設定好的程式計算結果。只見電腦屏幕不住地閃動，偶爾會顯現一些零碎的數字和怪異的符號，但沒兩秒又消失了。我盯著屏幕，屏息以待，手中的馬克杯不受控制地顫抖著。

　　機器運作的噪音佔據了這實驗室半個小時。終於，電腦輸出十幾張線圖，以及一堆數據的運算結果。我仔細地把它看了一遍，不禁皺了皺眉。

　　「還差一點點……」我輕嘆一口氣，抓了抓零亂的頭髮，自言自語著︰「還欠缺什麼呢？嗯，或許這裏應該需要修改一下，材料要再多點。」

　　面對白底黑字的訊息老半天，我已經摸出一個所然來。我做了些改善程序，然後準備再做一次實驗。



　　『這是什麼？』

　　「這是我正在研究的一種能源提取方法。它能分解塑膠一般的無機物，從中釋放出能量——啊？」我不經意地回答，可我這才發現，這個時候我的助手全都下班了，只有我在工作而已。

　　我轉過頭一看，竟然一頭白狼在跟我說話！

　　「啊啊！」我嚇得往後一摔，頭正好撞上了電腦桌，使我眼冒金星。

　　白狼看了看實驗結果，就擺出苦惱的樣子，說︰『好深奧，我都看不明白啊。這個是很厲害的研究嗎？』

　　「嗯，要是研究成功，原本不可循環再造的塑膠，就可以分解成無害的有機物，還能釋放出相當於燃燒石油的能量。這對地球的污染問題，是個很大的幫助。」我答。

　　『喔？那麼真好。雖然我什麼都不懂，不過我還是對此非常感興趣，可以讓我幫助你嘛？』白狼顯得有點興奮。

　　我覺得牠還挺逗趣的，就答應了牠的請求了。一個人和一頭狼，就這麼在實驗室裏，從深夜忙到凌晨，直至日出。



　　「終於完成了！」我高興得大叫，實驗成功了！

　　『我也覺得很快樂呢，不過……呼——啊——』白狼的話說到一半，一個疲倦的呵欠就忍不住打了出來。也對，畢竟我和牠都連續工作了六個小時，我也覺得一陣強烈的睏意直襲腦袋。

　　『我，我想回去休息一下。再見。』白狼又打了個呵欠，牠拖著身子走了。我也受不住睡魔的侵襲，在桌上整理了一處清潔的地方，伏案就睡。

　　當鬧鐘把我叫醒的時候，我竟發覺一頭青藍色的狐狸一直在瞪著我。

　　「該不會你也懂說人話吧？」我起身，伸了個懶腰。

　　『嗯。你怎麼會知道？』藍狐好奇地望著我。『還有，這是什麼？』牠指著一旁的文件。

　　我把我所做的研究對藍狐解釋了一遍。

　　『嗯，這的確對地球是個有益的發明。』藍狐微笑道。

　　「你也覺得它好啊？哈！」我有點得意說︰「今天我將會在研討會上發表這篇論文，我一定能在台上得到大家的認同的。」

　　『你要公開發表這個研究成果嗎？』藍狐問，面色變得有點奇怪。

　　「當然啊。這份研究啊，可是我和一頭白狼辛苦工作了一整個晚上的成果呢。」

　　『唉，是牠……』藍狐皺皺眉，牠好像認識白狼。藍狐說︰『這篇論文，你最好還是不要發表。要發表的話，也得暗地裏去幹。』

　　我感到不解，問︰「為什麼不要發表？況且我早前已公開說明過我這個研究了，今天我就是要去發表成果。」

　　藍狐輕嘆一口氣，道︰『那麼，請至少讓我陪你去。』

　　「不行啦，你這會嚇到別人的——啊。」我看看錶說︰「糟糕，我快要遲到了。我要走啦！」

　　我不理會藍狐的勸阻，稍微整頓了自己的儀容，就拿起論文出門去了。



　　非常幸運的，我一出門，迎面而來的就是一輛計程車。

　　「麻煩你載我去……」我對司機說出研討會舉行的地點。

　　「請問你就是○○先生嗎？」司機突然問我。

　　「我是。有什麼事？」我好奇地問。

　　「沒，聽說今天將會發表一篇驚世觸目的論文，我只是很期待罷了。」司機淡淡地答，然後不再說話，開起車了。

　　我在車上快速複閱一次論文，確認好沒問題後，便爭取時間，在車上小睡片刻。車子開得很穩定，又在播放柔和的音樂，真如一個舒適的搖籃，好好哄我這個累透的人安寧入睡。



　　當我醒來的時候，我竟發覺自己已身處在一處我不認識的荒郊野外。我想起身，卻發現自己被綁在車上，動彈不得。

　　這時，計程車外突然出現了很多魁梧的黑衣人。他們人手一支槍，全都指向我。同時，我看到自己的論文已落在其中一個人的手上。

　　「你們想怎麼樣？」我急得大叫。

　　「抱歉，我們都只指按顧主意思辦事。」帶頭的人說，並拉下手槍保險。

　　突然一個藍色的影子掠過，打脫那人的槍，並搶走他手中，我的論文。

　　『呼，總算趕上了。』

　　我一看，原來是那頭藍狐。

　　『能使塑膠變為比石油有更多優點的燃料，這無疑是好事。可是你要是把它發表出去，就等同扼殺做石油生意的商人的利益，你一定會被他們暗中滅口的。』藍狐說︰『所以我才叫你不能公開發表出去。』

　　『沒錯，你這麼做，犯了人性貪婪的禁忌喔。』這時，白狼也出現了。『為什麼人類研究癌症超過一百年了，到現在還是沒有根治的方法？是因為人類不夠聰明嗎？不，是人類太聰明了。要是有人發現能根治的方法，那麼那些藥廠的利益，就全都被奪走了。所以，你現在知道，你從此將要在世上永遠消失的理由了吧。』

　　『唉，我沒有辦法救你。』藍狐嘆道，因為牠現在正被一眾黑衣人狙擊，自身難保。『不過你這篇論文，我會好好保管的。』藍狐在槍林彈雨中穿梭逃走了。而白狼，又突然不知所終。

　　我輕嘆一口氣。我知道我將會成為他們的靶子。

_____________________________________________________________


這是我今天跟物理老師閒扯時，老師說的(茶)。
……嗯，雖然我自己也不太相信(炸)。

對了，在首篇補上VARARA的角色介紹。
雖然這介紹非常鬼扯(炸)。

嗯，是了。要是我把茶都放上樂園部落格裏，不知道大家會不會看得舒服一點？
因為這帖子裏的茶好亂啊(炸)。

最後，給各位︰
不要看到茶幫忙主角，就以為茶變好心了喔。
那是你想太多XD(被毆)
茶永遠都是邪惡大魔王啦XD

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回15/1：

主角在搭計程車的時候沒有發現異狀嗎？（汗）
真可惜，做了那麼繁複的研究，卻未慮及後果……（嘆）

----------


## 小樂

回1/15：

社會上真的有著許多黑暗面

有光的地方相對的就有影子存在

光與影是不會分離的

如果這是真的話

老實說我也一定相信XD"

----------


## VARARA

回1-13:
時間真的很重要……
尤其是和家人相聚的每一刻，請好好珍惜阿^^……

回1-14:
我以為是咖啡XD
結果你又肚子餓了阿阿阿阿阿阿varavara(炸)

回1-15:
「貪」是萬惡之首阿＠＠……
也難怪，人類努力地發展，卻也限制自己的發展……
左手把右手捉住（笑）。
人性總是有「貪」
如何不貪？
很簡單，只要知道自己只是僕人，為著他人做事，這樣子就不會「貪」了。

感謝補上ＸＤ


VARARA

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 禁忌 (1/15)
這種時候千萬不可搭計程車，最好請警察護送(有可能嗎?)  :Rolling Eyes:  
要低調再低調~在發表之前絕不表明自己的身分  :Wink:  
隨時要保持警覺~藍狐的建議要聽最好是一起去(護衛狐) :P

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/15 禁忌
恩....到時候如果真有人研究出這種資源....
某貓會毫不猶豫的衝去當護衛吧....
話說茶是永遠的邪惡大魔王.....這是不爭的事實(茶)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

＝Ｗ＝看來實驗有點失敗（？）
　　茶茶可以丟部落格和連結，不過這邊也繼續更新如何？＠Ｗ＠

　　呆鯨已經習慣亂下去了（啥鬼）

　　話說這研究超棒ＸＤ
　　你的老師說的很有道理ＸＤ
　　所以只要研發超強大病毒和疫苗，就可以控制人口數量和賺錢了耶（被滅）

----------


## 瀟湘

……呆鯨說的以經被拍成電影了，雖說忘了片名。
這篇說的，本獸完全相信，因為不少電腦病毒也是防毒公司流出的。
人之欲念真是可憎啊！特別是不知收斂時。

----------


## a70701111

1/12
錢阿錢……
什麼都能夠賣的人，應該是走投無路了吧。
不過這些鈔票都是變出來的，讓在下有點驚訝。
難道茶茶會變魔術？(想像蟲在茶手中變成鈔票……囧)
這篇又是一個人心黑暗面阿……
吃人果然還是茶茶所擅長的XD
1/9
這回打鬥的部分果然夠血……
吸血鬼跟狼人同時出擊，使一群人類全死於非命。
茶茶連續兩篇的黑暗……
難怪會對極度光明的人類產生畏懼阿。
不過，茶茶的茶杯裝血的話應該也會吸下去吧。
裡面只能裝茶，不是嗎XD
1/13
一點點，也就是一瞬間。
這麼短的時間，發生的事情就像奇蹟。
雖然會有點困擾，不過茶茶還是做了呢。
殺人與吃人，似乎沒有差別呢……
1/14
我倒……
茶茶會不會太……耍小聰明？
能吃光一堆人類的茶茶，果然不同凡響。
回首於過去，可以回憶，但不可以追尋。
重要的是現在……對吧？
1/15
不管是什麼……到最後都會有個程咬金呢……
被偷走的話，報警也沒有用吧……
畢竟這些都只是某些生物的問題XD
看完這篇，讓在下覺得，計程車真不是好物。

----------


## Triumph

回13/1:

流水般的時間,就我而然,不過是人類為自己的變化訂下的一個單位......

剎那的確是佛家語,卻令我立即想到某OO的作品......

回14/1:

一大推設定出現了,可不要做到後面自相予盾哦。

話說死後的人會變得誠實......

回15/1:

雖然我不認為這麼重要的發明國家不會派國防部去處理......

另外只好說那些油王是白痴,話說塑膠是石油的副產品,

而且美國一位科學家已經發明出利用橄欖油和陽光令機器自行發電,不過還是實驗階段。



另外,睡覺不足對皮膚不好......

----------


## tsume

回禁忌:
嗯......
我還沒想過這問題呢......
人類就是因為如此愚蠢
社會才不會進步阿......唉......
茶茶多吃點這種人吧XD~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回禁忌

小獸我滿同意銳說的，多吃點這種人吧XD

反正人類就是貪得無厭。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰死去的爸爸(16/1)

　　我坐在學校的訓導室裏，低著頭不敢面對老師。老師罵我罵到上氣不接下氣，乾脆不罵了。訓導室裏就只有我和老師兩人，靜默的氣氛使我尷尬不已。

　　沒多久，媽媽來了。她沒有對我多說一句話，只叫我在外面等她。我在門外窺看裏頭，只見媽媽和老師說了什麼話，然後媽媽便哭了。我看到她哭，心裏也難過得流下淚來。

　　然而我知道，我只是在流淚，但我媽媽的心裏卻在淌血。



　　在歸家的路上，媽媽拖著我的手，對我說︰「老師對我說明過你打傷同學的事了。」

　　其實我何止打傷他，我還把他打傷到要進醫院急救。

　　「那是因為他——」我想解釋。

　　「我都知道，我都知道。你每次打架鬧事，總是為了這個理由。」她答，語氣很平淡。



　　我是因為我爸爸而打架的。從小我便沒了爸爸。媽媽說他在我出生的時候就死了，我一直都相信媽媽說的話，從沒懷疑過。

　　然而旁人卻不是這麼說的。他們都說，我爸並沒有死，他只是跟別的女人一起。他們都歧視我媽媽，詆毀我爸爸。

　　不過我知道，他們說的都是假的。媽媽經常都跟我提起爸爸的事。她總是說，爸爸是個很偉大的人，是個男子漢。他其實是很愛我的，只是他沒來得及表現父愛就過世了。

　　所以，我不允許有人說我爸媽的壞話。只要有人對我爸媽說半句難聽的說話，我都不會放過他。



　　我和媽媽回到家裏。我能看到，媽媽有很多話想跟我說。

　　「你以後不要再維護我了，也不要維護你爸爸。」

　　我以為媽媽一如既往地想要教誨我，她卻對我說這句話。

　　「為什麼？我不可以讓任何人傷害妳，傷害爸爸！」我激動地問道。

　　「因為我和他，都不值得被你保護。」她說，眼睛都濕了。「算吧。他們這樣對待我和你爸爸，其實都是應該的……」

　　我還想再追問下去，但媽媽已經把自己困在房間裏，怎麼叫喊都不出來。



　　我覺得非常納悶，只好走到海邊散心。我踢著地上的小石子，希望可以連帶我的煩惱一併給踢出去。

　　我走累了，便半躺在一旁的陰暗處上休息。我看著天，對爸爸的在天之靈提出一個又一個疑問。

　　可是我得不到任何回答。滿天的白雲，如同一片迷霧，遮掩了真相，把我的疑惑堆得更深。

　　『嗯，在想什麼嗎？』

　　我一看，竟是頭會說話的白狼。罷了，我沒心情管這個。

　　「我在想我死去的爸爸。」我向天空伸手。好想爸爸就在此時出現，把我拉過去，然後把真相告訴給我。

　　『喔。我好像聽過你爸媽的傳聞，他們好像是——』

　　「我不允許你說我爸媽的壞話！」我狠狠地瞪著牠。

　　『你不想知道嗎？真相。』白狼笑著問我。

　　「真相就是爸媽非常愛我。」我堅定地說。

　　『是嗎？』牠笑笑，轉身就走了。

　　我不管牠，繼續看我的天。過了一會，天色開始昏暗了，我便回家去了。



　　我剛打開家門，就看見白狼從我媽的房間裏走出來。

　　「你是怎麼進來的？來幹什麼？」我警戒地問。

　　『跟你媽媽談心事呵。』白狼笑道，然後直接從窗戶跳走了。

　　媽媽的房間是虛掩的。我走進去，竟看到媽媽渾身是血，倒在床上。她的手左手腕被割了一道深可見骨的傷痕，鮮血從傷口不住地湧出來。

　　「媽媽！」我大喊，趕緊上前，抓了件衣服緊緊捂著傷口。

　　「沒用的，孩子。」媽媽用很虛弱的語氣說︰「我不想再活下去了。」

　　我想起了那頭白狼，說︰「那頭白狼對妳說過什麼話？我現在就去殺了牠！」

　　「算吧，牠說的其實都是真話。」媽媽含著淚說︰「我沒資格當你的媽媽……」

　　我想說話，但媽媽把右手食指按在我嘴巴上，示意我聽完她說的話。

　　「其實，你爸爸……」



　　我終於知道了真相。真的如旁人所說，我爸爸並沒有死去。

　　其實媽媽不認識爸爸。她是被爸爸強姦的。我就是因此生出來的。

　　爸爸他現在在做另一個女人的丈夫，另一個孩子的爸爸。但媽媽從不責怪過他。因為爸爸是在結了婚後幾個月，才知道媽媽受孕了。爸爸對於媽媽，對於我，對於他曾犯的過錯，都感到十分內疚。

　　爸爸並沒有放棄他現在的家庭，卻也沒丟下我和媽媽不管。其實這麼多年來，爸爸都有暗中給予我們生活費。我和媽媽住的這間房屋，也是爸爸付錢買的。

　　爸爸很愛我，很愛我媽媽，但他也愛他的家庭，愛他的妻兒。



　　「孩子，去找你爸爸，請他收留你。你以後要堅強地活下去……」媽媽告訴我一個地址，輕輕親了我的臉頰，便倒下去。

　　媽媽她睡了，睡得很安詳。

　　我用白布蓋住媽媽的身體，然後我到媽媽所說的地址去。我想爸爸見媽媽最後一面。

　　我到了一間外觀跟我的家一模一樣的房屋。我鼓勇氣，按了按門鈴。開門的是一個我沒見過的中年男人。他看到我，顯得很驚訝。

　　原來他已經知道我是他的兒子了。

　　「啊……」我正要出口，卻不知道要說什麼。

　　他是我一直以來最尊敬的人，然而使媽媽一直受傷害的，也是他。

　　這個男人，我應該叫他「爸爸」嗎？

_____________________________________________________________


這杯茶到這裏就完了。主角以後的故事就請大家自由發揮(茶)。
雖然主角帶他爸回來的時候，大概會看到茶大快朵頤的樣子……(炸)

我要在這裏感謝「某白龍」。
多虧他昨晚一直對我灌輸18+的思想，使到我的腦袋全是糟糕物(炸)。
這杯茶，原本以主角的媽媽當主角，寫她被強姦，然後生下主角的事。後來我覺得這會「越界」(汗)，所以把時間點拉後，改成現在的茶。

但我也得在這裏說一句︰薩卡，你好樣的XD(指)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回16/1：




> 靜默的氣份氛使我尷尬不已。


抓個錯字。

這次用側筆描寫呀……
趕緊學起來。（炸）

謊言是看不見傷口，又能致人於死地的東西哪……（茶）

又添了18X的成分……
茶果真愈來愈混濁了。（思考）

----------


## 好喝的茶

回病(14/12)︰

TO　Owla︰
說得好，我也好想裝死XD

我都叫你不要點進來了，你還是要看喔。
所以肚子痛是應該的XD(被毆)

嗯，我會記得有沒有漏茶，是因為我都有作記錄啊(茶)。
除非是我「選擇性眼盲」(炸)，不然我一定會知道的(笑)。



TO　瀟湘︰
這就叫「出師未捷身先死」吧XD

嗯，主角是太賴別人嚕。
我也曾經患過這種「病」(炸)。
這種「病」，真的只有自己才能治好(茶)。



TO　Owla二號(？)︰
恭喜你發現了(笑)。
其實那個「不要點進來」的部份，純粹是一條支線。
這跟劇情是沒有關係的，所以看過就好，別太在意(茶)。

你應該在意的是︰
為什麼茶和崇去過主角家三樓兩次，然後又到一樓，
但中途竟完全沒有走樓梯的聲音？
呵呵呵……(謎笑)



TO　呆虎鯨︰
41度(驚)？
這非常嚴重啊，身體機能都嚴重受損了，竟還要去游泳和上課(炸)？
替你默哀OTL

生病時能有人照顧是很幸福的(茶)。
胡燕青的《小病》也說︰「小病是福。」
所以我有時候會詐病……(炸)



TO　tsume︰
那部份的殺傷力很大(？)，所以才叫「不要點進來」啊。
瞧，又多一頭獸受害了(炸)。

至於那奇異的時間點差，就請那麼在意了(茶)。
我絕對不會承認那是我不小心造成的BUG的(炸飛)！



TO　小迪版主︰
主角是被茶吃掉了。
不過主角的母親嘛……我原來的設定是沒有吃掉。
不過你認為茶連主角母親也吃掉，也沒所謂。反正茶是大魔王XD

嗯，茶跟杜崇接軌是很久以前的事了(羞)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
咈咈咈，要是主角母親沒倒下來，主角是不會知道自己犯錯的(邪笑)。
不過知錯後也太遲了XD

那隱藏篇是純粹拿來惡搞的，裏面說什麼就請別在意了(茶)。



TO　與狼共舞︰
癌症有得醫，不過不能根治。
心病能根治，不過沒得醫(炸)。
人的心理果然是很玄妙的東西XD

所以你說得對，直接給茶吃掉更好XD

呵呵呵，中招了吧XD
那是陷阱，是陷阱XD(被毆飛)



我還有好多茶未回覆啊囧|||

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/16 死去的爸爸
比克大魔王(誤死)
到底是談了什麼使主角的母親割腕自殺呢?....
話說最近的茶越來越有18X成分....而且都是會讓某貓興奮的血....

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回死去的爸爸
　　哈ｘｄ誰說世界上只能真心愛一個人呢？
　　愛無限大啊！（噴）

　　主角大概不會快樂的＝ｗ＝
　　再另外一個家，感覺會完完全全像個外人
　　就算努力想融入，也會因為尷尬而有所隔閡
　　所以主角只能當茶的食物趕快獨立了

　　不管如何，幸不幸福是比較來的
　　ｐｓ卡羅不能教壞小孩啦！（噴）

----------


## tsume

回1/16
茶阿...
沏茶時不能分心阿...
不然茶會濁掉的......




> 我想起了那頭白狼，說︰「那頭白狼對妳說過什麼話？我現在就去殺了牠！」


嗯~
這很適合當下杯茶的主題XD~

話說還是把茶茶抓去洗一下腦比較保險~(被打)

----------


## 好喝的茶

警告︰本篇含有……嗯，怎麼說？
總之這杯茶含有「刺激性」的內容就是了。
建議喝本杯茶前後都不要進食，最好就是在神智不清的情況下喝。
你知道的，本杯茶名為「好喝的茶」，毒性比平常的高出天文數字的倍數。
真的，做好心理準備才喝。

一天一杯茶．特別篇︰好喝的茶(17/1)

　　嗯……哎呀……頭好暈。我的頭好像在撞地板，砰砰啪啪的，還好像流血了。

　　我好像被什麼東西拖行著，很粗暴地拖行著。我想起身，卻發覺動不了了。我只覺得自己像古時要謝罪贖罪的人，一直叩頭叩個不停，叩到我頭昏腦脹，胃到快要被敲出來了。

　　我就這迷迷糊糊地被拖行了很久。終於我停下來了，被丟到冰冷的地板上。我只覺得渾身是痛，只想躺在地上好好休息。

　　……啊！是誰潑冷水到我身上？很冷！冷得刺骨！幸好我是一頭狼，有厚密的毛皮，不然我大概冷得要彈跳起來。呼，算吧，其實還不是好冷，還是繼續睡我的覺好了。

　　我感到一盤又一盤的冷水潑到我身上。初時我覺得冷，但漸漸就不覺得是一回事。最後，我簡直覺得我在享受舒適的水療設備。我覺得好睏，不想起來了。

　　『好舒服，再來一桶……』我神智不清地叫道。

　　然而在下一秒，我被什麼東西擊中，整頭狼飛了起來。



　　『喀！腰……我的腰……』我吃痛地道，只覺得腰要摔斷了。這時，我才肯睜開眼睛，看看到底發生了什麼事。只見一個人類拿著一個空水桶，狠狠地瞪著我。

　　「吼！你到底肯不肯起來的啊！」他怒得大叫。

　　『連續二十桶零度的冰水。你可真不怕冷呢。』他身旁一頭藍色的狐狸說。『咱們都被抓了呢。我叫時。』

　　我環顧四周，我好像身處一間貨倉裏，不見天日的，陰森得可怕。在我周圍還有一個白色的狼人、一個銀白色的狼人和一頭蒼藍色的狼。

　　『你是最後才醒來的，真不明白你怎麼可以睡那麼久。』蒼狼說︰『我叫蒼。』

　　『睡得太深，怎麼死也不知道喔。』銀色狼人說︰『恭喜你也被抓了。我叫銳。』

　　『我很害怕喔。』白色狼人一把抱住我說︰『我叫崇。白狼，那個怪叔叔好變態喔。』

　　我看了看眼前的人，他正露出可怕的邪笑……



　　「喂，你叫啥名字？」那人指著我問︰「該不會叫死睡豬吧。」

　　『神經病，誰會叫這種名字！』我罵道。『我叫……我叫……』我努力地在腦海搜索著，卻找不到一絲有關我名字的事。該死！該不會是我叩頭叩到失億了吧？

　　「沒有名字嗎？我叫好喝的茶，那麼你也叫茶好了。」他道，隨便就為我起名字。

　　我看清楚他的外貌，那真是糟糕得可以。胖得像個皮球的圓臉頂著像鳥窩的散亂頭髮，上面黏著奇奇怪怪的透明液體，我甚至還看到有磨菇狀的東西長在他的頭皮上。

　　他的臉非常腫脹，贅肉快要破皮而出了。他一副獐頭鼠目的嘴臉，還有兩撇鬍子……哇！那不是鬍子，是鼻毛！他的鼻毛長到可以當鬍子了！他的嘴巴一張，一陣比腐屍還要臭一百倍的臭氣隨即噴出，直教方圓百里內的花草樹木全都枯萎。我好像在他的齒縫裏看到他吃的早餐、上一個早餐、上上一個早餐……

　　他的衣著與他的樣貌簡直非常合配。他穿著一件黑襯衣——不，是灰得發黑的白襯衣，上面佈滿了「七彩繽紛」的汁液漬。他的牛仔褲破爛得過份，好像是幾塊布碎連起來一般，輕輕一扯，就什麼都要露出來了。他竟然穿著夾腳拖鞋，而且同樣是骯髒得發黑的。

　　這個人類，已經不能只用「不修邊幅」來形容了，他簡直打從出生就沒有做過個人清潔一樣，外表噁心得可怕。要我和這個人類用同一個名字，我真的寧願去叫死睡豬算了。

　　『我——』我正要出聲。

　　「怎麼了？你對我跟你起的名字有什麼意見嗎？」他笑著說，手中拿著一個紫色的物體。我一看，這個約半米長的東西像是一隻有人類構造的淡紫色青蛙。牠不像是地球上的生物。我看看牠，牠正口吐白沫，那又圓又大的頭上長了好多個紅腫的大包子。看來好喝的茶把牠當作鎚子般使用。

　　『沒……』我輕聲道。畢竟我不想牠再次受害了，也不想我再次受害。

　　「很好。茶，從今以後你就是我的乖寵物嚕。」好喝的茶得意地說。

　　我向周圍的獸發出求助的眼神。牠們只是無奈地往我看了看，表示愛莫能助。

　　『算吧，茶。這個人惹不得的。』在我旁邊的崇對我耳語︰『你看那邊的銳。牠可是殺手，可也敵不過好喝的茶。』

　　我看看銳。牠渾身浴血，倒在角落。牠展示手上鋒利的銀灰折疊刀，對我說︰『好喝的茶太胖了，脂肪形成了一層固若金湯的鎧甲。我用盡全力也無法對他造成傷害，反而落得如此下場。』

　　「呵呵，茶啊，茶啊，我的乖寵物喔。」好喝的茶似乎非常高興，起勁地晃著手上的紫色青蛙。牠好像又吐出了一堆口沫。

　　頭一次，我的心裏泛起了輕生的念頭。



　　「好了，入正題吧。」好喝的茶指著我說︰「茶，你以後得去殺人。」

　　『啊？』我吃驚地問。

　　「我不管你，總之你用你的方法去殺人，除了用暴力外都可以。」他冷笑道︰「你得每天都交個死人給我，不然你就有得受了喔。」

　　『什麼？我不用暴力，用啥？』我問道︰『難道叫我去教人自殺或殺人嗎？』

　　「喔，沒錯，就是這樣子。」他答︰「你這寵物真聰明。」

　　救命，我不要聽到「寵物」兩個字。一聽我就雞皮掉滿地。

　　「不行的話，你可以叫崇幫助你喔」他說︰「萬一真的要用到暴力，叫蒼去解決也行。」

　　蒼走過來跟我說︰『我也不想這麼做啊。唉，多多指教好了。』牠也顯得一副無奈。

　　『……我可不幹這種事。』銳看見好喝的茶看著自己，說。

　　「那就隨便你喜歡幹什麼就幹什麼。喜歡的話，把茶殺掉也行。」好喝的茶輕輕攤手。

　　喂！你這是什麼意思！

　　他好像知道我在想什麼，對我說︰「這是為了好玩喔，好玩。」他笑得很邪惡。他捧起手上的紫色青蛙，對牠吹一口氣，然後把牠對我扔過來。

　　我小心地把牠接住了。看看牠，牠開始甦醒過來了，可牠正在口吐鮮血。看來好喝的茶的口氣帶有嚴重毒性，吸了會內傷。

　　『喂，你沒事吧。』我輕輕搖著牠。

　　『哇啊啊啊啊！不要！不要！』牠一把推開了我，往反方向衝去。最後牠撞上了時。時把牠抱著，溫柔的安慰牠。

　　我可是什麼都沒有做過呀！

　　『牠叫VARARA，』時說︰『牠受到好喝的茶的打擊，精神還沒有恢復過來的樣子，所以才以為你是那個大魔王……你別怪牠就是了。』

　　「喔，既然如此，以後時和VARARA就負責阻止茶去殺人好了。這樣會更好玩呵。」好喝的茶好像完全不在乎他對VARARA的傷害，仍是擺出一副笑臉。



　　這下我怒了。

　　『你這個混蛋啊……肯定是小時候沒朋友玩，考試都考零分，長大之後告白被人拒絕，都沒人肯要，所以才會做出這些行為吧。』我咬牙切齒，冷冷道︰『崇說得沒錯，你好變態喔。』

　　「吼啊啊啊啊啊！」好喝的茶發瘋似的大吼︰「啊啊啊啊啊！」

　　……該不會剛剛好，我說的全都中了吧？

　　好喝的茶全身冒著嚇人的黑氣，說︰「我……我要你付出代價！」瞬間，他身上的黑氣全都往我襲來！

　　我被擊飛起來，一直往後飛直至牆壁。我只覺到一陣暈眩，我好像快要死了。

　　『喂，你殺了牠啦。』這好像是蒼的聲音，還是崇的聲音。

　　「沒關係，就算死掉我也要牠起來。」好喝的茶的聲音反倒是清楚傳到我腦海中。

　　聽到了這句說話，我真的想去死。

_____________________________________________________________


這就是茶死掉的原因、殺人的原因、木桶黑氣的來源(誤)。
茶邪惡的背後可是非常辛酸的呢(大誤)。

今次純粹全是惡搞，希望各位出場獸不要介意(被打)。
我自己也自毀形象啊……(死)

至於為啥我會寫這個……我也不知道XD(被毆飛)

----------


## Triumph

16/1:

用強姦劇情做背景並不鮮少,

不過用甜蜜謊言作糖衣這點就比較少。

17/1:

你知道嗎?我在吃早餐哩。

對我這種想像力不錯的人,我會吐的。

還有,我想你應該在標題打上kuso兩字,再加上警告字眼。

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/17 特別篇



> 他一副獐頭鼠目的嘴臉，還有兩撇胡子……哇！那不是胡子，是鼻毛！他的鼻毛長到可以當胡子了！


是"鬍"喔~
話說這篇看了某貓突然吃不下早餐了.....
看到那敘述後不禁去想像....結果就是....(嘔(被滅)

----------


## VARARA

去營會之前喝了兩杯茶（笑）。
也就是說,營會結束之後要喝茶喝到水腫（炸）

回1/16：
那男孩算是幸福的。
有時候，不知道真相或許會更棒呢……
留那位媽媽全屍吧ＱＱ

回1/17：
（腦震盪中）
這一次是大家一起認識阿？ＸＤ
話說那個人好可怕（發抖）

茶的功力真是越來越強拉ＸＤ
不過……這篇好痛阿＠＠
（腦震盪中ＸＤ）

ps.把紫色改成［藍紫色］會比較恰當喔ＸＤ！！！
VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回特別篇:好喝的茶*
這不是真的...這不是真的...這不是真的......(催眠中)
茶你寫這篇文是在挑戰我們心臟嗎@@......(倒)

這篇因該只是純KUSO
不然標題應該是"不存在的故事"~(對!一定是這樣!!(被打


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我不是被這怪叔叔打敗的!
我不是被這怪叔叔打敗的!!
我不是被這怪叔叔打敗的!!!
我不是被這怪叔叔打敗的!!!!
我不是被這怪叔叔打敗的!!!!!......
(謎:有獸有鎮靜劑或麻醉藥嗎?)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回17/1

這篇茶真怪0.0

小獸可不記得自己是被抓去的...

再說我也不會打輸人類。

標題應該改成不存在的故事0.0

----------


## 影曲

TO 17/1

婐好想看到黑氣裡有一個個的字體
考試都考零分，長大之後告白被人拒絕，都沒人肯要

不過這一級看起來茶變好人了
反而其他人比較像壞人

----------


## 好喝的茶

警告︰本篇含血腥情節。

一天一杯茶︰死去的媽媽(18/1)

　　啃、啃、啃。

　　啃啃啃啃啃啃……

　　我聽到奇怪的聲音，回頭一看。啊！是我最惦念的媽媽！

　　「媽媽！」我急不及待的上前抱緊她。

　　『啃啃啃……』媽媽沒有答話，可奇怪的聲音卻從媽媽的肚子裏不住傳出。

　　媽媽的肚子越脹越大，鼓起成一個圓球體，像一個快要分娩的孕婦一般。像是咬食物體的聲音，就是從肚子裏的「嬰兒」發出來的。只見「嬰兒」像吸了水的棉花，以不可置信的速度脹大，脹大，大到把媽媽的腰往後拗，拗……

　　喀！

　　我嚇得退後了一步。媽媽的腰被拗斷了，上半身與下半身成了直角。媽媽穿的粉紅連身裙被撐破開來，肚皮被撐開到極點。我可以看到，有一個動物的身影就在那薄得吹彈可破裏劇烈活動著。

　　啪！

　　一陣血腥噴到我的臉上，遮掩我的視線。我抹走臉上的血，看到……

　　看到媽媽的肚子中間，直直地裂開一條大裂縫，一頭浴血的白狼就在媽媽的肚子裏，開心地吃著媽媽的腸子，肝膽……

　　啃！啃！啃！



　　「哇啊呀！」

　　我定眼一看，發覺自己在睡房裏。我的心臟跳得很厲害，我甚至能聽到自己胸口裏傳出的聲音。

　　啃！啃！啃！

　　「嗚！」我摀住耳朵。自己的心跳聲，竟和白狼咬食的聲音有幾份相似，可怕得教我心顫。

　　「怎麼事了？」門外來了一個男人。那是我的……暫且，就叫做我的爸爸吧。

　　「沒。我又想起了媽媽的事。」我閉上眼睛，畢竟我還不能完全接受他。「我沒事，你去忙你的吧。我再休息一會便出來。」

　　「我做好早餐等你。」爸爸走了。

　　我把頭埋進被裏，想自我冷靜一下。可我一閉上眼睛，我又想起了那件事。那就像一場永不磨滅的惡夢。而更可怕的是，那不是惡夢，是真的。



　　那一切都得從我媽媽死去那天開始，那同時也是我死去的爸爸「復活」的一天。當天媽媽被一頭會說話的白狼誤導，自殺了。她臨死前告訴我，原來我一直以為已經去世的爸爸還在生。

　　我帶了爸爸去看媽媽的最後一面。然而當我們到達媽媽的家裏時，我倆都嚇呆了。

　　那頭白狼就在那裏，咬破媽媽的肚子，啃食裏面的內臟。牠那沾滿血腥的臉對著我詭笑的樣子，我到現在還不能忘記。

　　啃！啃！啃！

　　還有牠嘴巴咀嚼的聲音。



　　「嗚！」腦裏浮現的盡是媽媽被吃掉的可怕場景。我很想吐，卻像被什麼東西哽住喉嚨，吐不出來。

　　好容易我才冷靜下來了。現在我心中只有一個想法︰殺掉那白狼。我不管牠是什麼神怪，我已決定跟牠拼了。

　　我從床底下拿出一把木釘鎚。我還記得，那是我第一次做木工的時候，媽媽買給我的。她當時抓著我的手，跟我一起做木工。只要拿著它，就像抓住了媽媽的手。那是無比的溫暖。

　　我換上衣服，無視於陌生的爸爸和他的妻兒，走出了家門。不，那不是我的家，我的家早就毀了，就在白狼殺害媽媽的時候。

　　我沒有家，沒有爸爸。無論如何，我絕不承認一個強姦了我媽媽之後，在外成家立室的男人能當我的爸爸。絕不！



　　我一邊在街上走著，一邊祈禱。我祈禱媽媽指引我道路，讓我可以找得到白狼。我如同受到指示般，走過曲折的道路，來到一處不顯眼的樹林。

　　在那邊我看見一個白色的身影，那個使我人生墮進惡夢的邪惡身影。

　　「白狼！」我喊道，握著木鎚的手已經用力得暴現青筋。

　　『嗨。又是你呵。』牠擺出一副再自然不過的笑容。牠真的在笑，竟然在給我笑！

　　我已經怒得說不出任何話來，舉起木鎚就往牠衝去。

　　『來抓我嘿。』牠抖抖身子，往樹林深處跑去。

　　我死命地追著牠，我絕不會放過牠。儘管牠和我的距離越來越遠，我也開始接不上氣，但我仍不肯停下腳步。在我殺了白狼之前，我是不會停下來的。

　　隨著我越來越深入樹林，周圍的冒起了霧，還越發濃烈了。我只覺一陣陣不尋常的冷風吹過，好像在拒絕我繼續進入一樣。

　　我已經再看不到白狼的身影，我只能在隱約間看到一個發亮的白點。我就追著它不放。

　　白點漸漸擴大成一個白色的身影。終於我看清了它。



　　一個穿著綠色風衣的「人」就站在我面前。牠是個狼人，披著一身銀亮的毛皮，湛藍的眼睛就直瞪向我。

　　『滾出去。』牠握著一把銀灰色的刀，冷冷地暫告著我。『不然就死。』

　　「白狼在哪裏？」我毫不懼怕的質問牠。

　　『我不認識什麼白狼。』牠答，語氣依舊冰冷。『只是你再不走，我就告訴你死神在哪裏。』

　　白狼的失縱使我滿腔怒火不得宣洩，如今又讓我聽到如此具挑釁性的話，簡直是火上加油。

　　「白狼，去死吧！」儘管眼前的狼人是如此與白狼不相似，但我還是認定牠就是白狼，拿起木鎚狠狠向牠敲過去。

　　在我敲中狼人的一剎那，牠竟化成了一團白霧往我湧去。然後我就看見自己胸口穿了個大洞。

　　『我跟白狼沒有關係。』牠舔舔銀刃上的血，眼睛不知道什麼時候成了金色。『死神再等你。』牠拋下了一句話便走了。

　　「等等……」我叫著牠，虛弱地說︰「請你幫答應我一個請求……」



　　沒多久，狼人帶著白狼來了。

　　『我還奇怪，為啥總是會有人類闖進來，原來是這頭白狼搞的鬼。』狼人抓起滿身刀傷的白狼，冷冷道︰『這是你搞出來的爛攤子，給我搞定了才準走！』牠把白狼丟到我面前。

　　『嗚！』白狼痛叫了一下。牠勉強起身，對我說︰『真奇怪，我沒看過你這種奇怪的人類。你是不是存心戲弄我的？』

　　「不……請你……把我吃掉。」我有氣無力地說著，眼前的景物開始變得模糊。

　　啃、啃、啃。白狼開始撕下我一塊肉，啃食著。

　　聽到這聲音，我的腦海又浮現了媽媽的影子。

　　媽媽，我來了……

_____________________________________________________________


這篇是「死去的爸爸」的續集。
原本不打算寫的，不過爪爪說可以寫下去，便寫出來了(炸)。
「順便」抓爪爪加入去今天的茶裏XD

對了，我知道昨天的茶非常恐怖，真是抱歉(鞠躬)。
唉，我好像太變態了(汗)。
昨天的茶，是我吃過晚飯後打的，我完全沒有一絲噁心感。
今天的茶，我是一邊吃東西一邊打的，同樣打得非常歡樂。
我不害怕血腥、恐怖、噁心的東西。我能夠一邊看解剖屍體的醫學電影，一邊若無其事地吃午飯。所以，我才認為這些情節是微不足道的。
總之，我以後會注意的了，真是抱歉(再鞠躬)。
爪爪說得沒錯，茶真的該去洗洗腦了(死)。

----------


## 小樂

破肚而出的茶...=口="

感覺異常的可愛吶~ (炸

不過爪爪好聽話阿~

爪爪能傷的了茶阿 ~?

不過茶的肚子裡可是擠了一堆人阿...

那小孩可能找不到他媽媽吧..(汗

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/18 死去的媽媽
話說標題怎麼打1/17阿.....
恩....這篇真的是有血腥到~
不過血腥才能刺激某貓阿~~(興奮(吊死)

----------


## tsume

*回死去的媽媽:*
原來是"死去的爸爸"的續集~
今天茶總算被我逮到了(?)
看你還敢不敢再隨便亂帶人進來我家XD~(被打)

茶茶你真的外星人電影看太多了@@......
竟然還破肚而出......
某爪頂多只敢在吃飯時看被毒蛇咬的人傷口流膿,潰爛,紅腫,發黑,畸形......(被打)


題外話




> 『死神再等你。』


突然好想念七歹小姐~~(被毆)

----------


## a70701111

1/16
天大的謊言阿(炸)
沒想到，隱瞞起的事實竟然是這樣。
茶茶這次沒有動到手，卻只動到口。
就讓他們吐露出心聲。
以某方面而言，茶茶似乎很厲害XD
1/17
炸炸炸炸炸……
真相原來就是這樣阿……
VARA也加入你們的名單之中了呢XD
這篇總算解開一些謎題拉……
不過文章裡面的人物，鼻毛真是有點太誇張了……
1/18
茶茶真的很喜歡血腥的東西呢……
(說不定，茶茶去酒館都會點血腥瑪莉來喝(爆)。不過酒精量很濃喔，不要喝醉了)
為了去見死去的人，自己相對的也要死去嗎……
這樣的寫法真的讓我以有點訝異……
不過，茶茶每一次吃人的時候，在下都在想，茶茶到底會不會胖阿……

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 死去的爸爸(16/1)
我覺得主角還是應該禮貌上叫他一聲"爸"
畢竟主角活到現在的一切開支都是由他供應的...
不過話說回來主角還是早點獨立會比較好...
--------------------------------------------------------
回應 特別篇︰好喝的茶(17/1)
大家都被抓了嗎???  :Shocked:  這不是真的阿~~~

難到~本小狼也會被抓嗎??  :wuf_e_cry:  
不~我不要當寵物阿~(快逃...)

TO tsume : 要鎮靜劑嗎~我有喔...  :Wink:  
--------------------------------------------------------
回應 死去的媽媽(18/1)
主角終於可以去七歹小姐那裡找他媽媽啦~

"茶"破肚而出~浴血重生了啊~天啊..........
這一幕跟"異形四-浴火重生"有點像  :Wink:  

一次喝了這三杯茶~今天的早餐差點就要"奪口而出"了~  :wuffer_pissed:  
不過~凡事要感謝~多虧有這三杯茶~我的午餐錢可以省下來了  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回18/1

主角終於可以去死神小姐那邊跟他媽媽會合啦^^


要感謝一下茶跟銳才對。

----------


## Owla

看著桌上約莫10多個空著的茶杯......

以及地上頂著大肚子好像已經噎死的自己!?

糟糕= ="

果然一次喝太多會噎死"囧

那麼真正回文就在找時間囉~=ˇ=

(拖著屍體跑走)~XD

----------


## Triumph

回18/1:

現在到底有多少人加入了你快樂的一員呢?

血腥的話我不怕,因為無論如何想像這都不是發生在我身上,當然偶爾也會把情況放到自己......

唔,要加入血腥聯盟嗎?

好東西分享一下,大概十幾秒後這片子會正式開始:

妖精的旋律:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKEXm...eature=related

當中02:00的那段很勁爆xd

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰果實(19/1)

　　「唉，最近的事情總是不順意。」我輕嘆一口氣，對我身旁的好朋友日香大吐苦水。

　　「別怎麼喪氣嘛！有什麼事就找我幫忙，咱們是好姊妹是不是？」日香聽完我長篇大論的訴苦，不但連眉頭都沒皺，反而還擺出開朗的笑容安慰我。

　　「嗯！」我的心情豁然開朗多了。日香拖起我的手，我倆在放學歸家的路上嘻嘻哈哈，好不愉快。

　　「好啦，我要走這邊回去。咱們明兒見，拜拜！」日香揮手向我道別，笑容依然是那麼燦爛。



　　『姊姊。』

　　我一轉身，便撞到一個小孩。我仔細一看，那不是普通的小孩，是個會直立走路，會說話的白狼人！

　　『哎呀。』狼人被我撞倒在地，吃痛叫了一聲。我看到好多像是藥物的東西，從牠穿著的黑大衣裏掉下來。

　　「啊——！」我尖叫起來。眼前的是什麼東西！

　　『姊姊，妳先冷靜下來。』狼人拾好了地上的藥物，對我說︰『姊姊，妳身上有糖果嗎？我聞得出妳身上有很香濃的甜味唷！』

　　我退後了一步，以不相信的眼神看著牠。牠苦笑了一下，道︰『姊姊，我不是什麼怪物啦。我只是餓了，好想吃糖果而已。我可不是白拿妳的東西哦，我會拿東西跟妳交換的。』

　　我猶豫了片刻，覺得這狼人沒有危險，反倒是牠毛茸茸的臉蛋很逗人歡喜，我也就放下戒心了。我從背包裏拿出一包巧克力夾心餅乾，對牠說︰「這個給你。你吃這個的嗎？」

　　『謝謝，我很喜歡！』狼人開心地笑著說。『這個給姊姊妳，是很好吃的果子喔！』牠從黑大衣下拿出一個粉色的橢圓形球體交給我。

　　狼人邊吃著餅乾邊走了。我仔細端詳手上的奇異東實，我從沒看過這種果實，它既像蘋果又像芒果，散發出一陣誘人的香甜味。看著看著，我就有種想一口吃掉它的衝動。

　　不，還是留待明天與日香一起分享吧。我知道她一定會喜歡的。



　　翌日，我和日香如常地一起上學。

　　「日香，聽說最近有殺人魔耶。」我說著。昨晚回到家後便看到電親新聞大肆報道好幾宗殺人案，怪可怕的。兇手到現在都沒有找到，我便提醒日香要小心安全。

　　「我也聽說了，受害者好像血被抽走很多的樣子。」日香回答。看來她也有看新聞的樣子。「好恐怖喔！」突然她對我裝出一副鬼臉，嚇了我一跳。我覺得一陣不甘，馬上反擊回去。我們兩個女中學生就在大街上像小孩子打鬧起來。

　　「對了！」我摸摸手提袋，從裏頭拿出昨天那狼人給我的果子。「昨天我遇到狼人哩！這是我跟牠換回來的果子。這好像很珍貴的樣子，所以想和妳一起吃。」

　　「這世上哪來狼人啊。」日香笑道。她看看我手上的果子，說︰「不過這看起來的確很不錯的樣子，我們就一起吃吧。」

　　我和日香輪流咬了一口果子。

　　「好吃！好好吃喔！」我忍不住讚嘆道。果肉的口感爽脆，一口咬下去便是「喀」一聲的清脆。在同時間，果肉裏豐富的汁液完迸發出來。果汁很甜美，卻又不致於膩的地步，這是一種如同一股清泉在口腔裏爆發般的清爽的甜美。

　　「沒想到有這麼好吃的水果！這叫什麼名子阿？」日香好奇地問。

　　我看看果實內部。那是一片白得發亮果肉，裏頭透著很多小紅點，應該是果實的籽。籽是一模薄薄的膜，包著滿滿的紅色液體，果汁應該就是從這裏流出來的。

　　「我也不曉得耶。」我凝著果實，實在想不出任何頭緒。

　　「哈，看妳一副嘴饞的樣子，一直盯著它不放耶。」日香微笑著說︰「剩下的全讓給妳吃掉吧。」

　　「真的嗎？很感謝妳！」我心中一亮。日香實在是太暸解我心意了！

　　於是，我毫不客氣地把整個果子吃掉。這真的太好吃了，我還想再吃啊！



　　「我也有東西要給你吃喔。」日香從手提袋裏拿出一包曲奇餅。「是我精心泡製的喔。」

　　「喔！是我最喜歡的巧克力曲奇！日香，謝謝妳耶！」我高興得叫著，急不及待把一塊曲奇放進嘴巴。

　　「唔！」我馬上用紙巾捂住嘴巴。

　　「怎麼了？好難吃嗎？」日香看到我臉色非常難看，急切地問。

　　我悄悄地把口裏的曲奇吐出來，用紙巾包著就丟進垃圾筒。「沒事。是我吃得太快，噎著罷了。我果然很嘴饞呵。」我編了個謊。

　　這曲奇好難吃，好像是把世上所有難吃的味道全加進去這曲奇一樣，把我的味蕾刺激得無法忍受。這是日香在故意作弄我嗎？

　　我的口裏還殘留著那噁心的味道。我拿著水瓶喝了一口水，隨即卻忍不住噴出來。

　　為什麼我竟覺得水很難喝！這是再普通不過的水呀，可我竟覺得這和日香的曲奇一樣不能接受！

　　難道我的味覺出問題了？

　　「日香——咳，我不是很舒服，想——咳，回家休息一下。」我猛烈的咳嗽著。殘留在口裏的味道使我難受得差點說不出話來。

　　我請日香替我回校辦請假手續，並拒絕日香要照顧我的請求，獨個兒往回走了。



　　現在我唯一覺得好吃的，就只有昨天那狼人給我的果子。問題一定出在那身上。

　　「喂！狼人！」我抓住前面的白色身影。

　　『嗯？我沒有看過妳喔。』

　　我這才發覺眼前的不是昨晚遇見的狼人，而是一頭普通的白狼——等等，狼怎麼會說話？

　　『妳在找一個穿黑大衣的狼人嗎？』白狼主動問我。『我認識牠喔。妳找牠有什麼事？』

　　「是這樣的。昨天牠給了我一個像蘋果和芒果的粉色果實，那很好吃。可是我吃下後，便覺得我再吃什麼都變得很難吃了。不是道是不是那果實的問題？」我把我的情況告訴白狼。

　　『藥命果實嗎……』白狼低頭喃喃自語著。『那個果實會破壞進食者的味蕾，現在妳再也吃不下任何東西了。如果去醫院吊生理鹽水的話，妳會覺得比死還難受。』

　　「什麼？」我吃驚地叫著︰「那我以後不就除了那果實外，便什麼都不能吃了？」

　　『可以這麼說。』白狼答。『不過，還有一種東西能吃。』白狼露出邪惡的笑容。

　　然後，白狼把我唯一還能進食的那種東西告訴了我。



　　放學時分，我打電話叫日香來我家裏。

　　「我很擔心妳呢。妳現在好點了嗎？」日香關心地說。

　　「我沒事了。對不起，無端要叫妳來，打擾妳了。」我裝出一副歉疚的樣子。

　　「不用道歉啦。我不就說過有什麼事就找我幫忙，咱們是好姊妹是不是？」日香笑道。

　　「真的嗎？」我問，語氣突然變冷了。

　　「當然！」日香認真地說。

　　「那麼，請妳幫一個忙。」我一手拖起日香的手，另一隻手拿出預先藏好的刀子，往日香的手腕狠狠割下去！

　　「啊！」日香痛得大叫。「妳幹什麼？」

　　我舔舔刀子上的血。果然，這與藥命果實的味道一樣，非常可口。

　　『吃了藥命果實，一生都只能吃它，和它的原材料。』白狼當時是這麼說的。而果實的原材料便是人的血。

　　「我整天都沒吃過東西，我很餓呢。」我提起刀子往日香走去。「妳說過無論如何都會幫我，不是嗎？那請妳幫幫我吧。」

　　手起，刀落。

_____________________________________________________________


這是杜崇的藥命．吃水果囉的接續(茶)。
本身一天一杯茶和藥命就是互相扣連的(笑)。

以下是「藥命果實」的材料，有興趣的獸可以試著去造喔XD(被毆)

材料︰新鮮人血若干、不惜利用朋友的自私心一個、嗜血的心靈一個。加點兇狠、冷血無情作調味料更好。

不過怎麼說，還是杜崇以「愛與勇氣」(？)造出來的果實最具風味(炸)。

TO　Owla︰
呵呵呵，中茶毒太深了吧XD(被毆)
慢慢喝，我等你的回文喔。
怕噎住的話，送你一個藥命果實消消胃氣好了(邪笑)(被拖走)。



TO　Triumph︰
目前有茶、杜崇、時雨、蒼狼、爪爪、VARARA六頭獸喔(笑)。
而且無限期招募獸友加入哩(笑)。

嗯，咱們都是喜歡血腥的同好嘛(笑)。
那段影片很合我口味，要是以獸為題材及死法能多樣點的話就更完美了(炸)。
(2:00那邊中間爆破，好一個大爆點XD)
影片中的是法文歌詞嗎？他唱得很好哩，為整段影片帶來沈重的氣氛。
血腥同盟是……？好像好有趣的樣子(笑)。

----------


## 風佐笨狼

=ˇ="""我來了(毆飛～

頭上一個腫包]好啦，我知道我失蹤很久了，不知道茶大想不想我(再度毆飛～

全身負傷]一篇一篇把所有的茶全部喝完，真的花了不少時間

不過一篇一篇回好想有點多所以抓最近這三篇回

17/1

好吧，我承認這一篇好喝的茶真的把自己的形象完全毀掉

= =那個人真的有點誇張，不過要我吃不下(套用某卡通的話：還差的遠呢！

18/1
主角真的很可憐的說= =""每天做那個夢早晚會受不了，所以慶賀他早死早超生

死在茶的手下，算你三生有幸啊！哈～哈～哈～(你笑那麼開心做什麼

他媽的...不是，我是說他媽媽的死象，好精采～好精采～太精采了！....

19/1

恩...這個果實，也給我幾顆吧

反正好吃就好，要人血的話

捐血車就有了啦～整大庫的人血阿～

再來，再來，至於接下來嗎？













再給我ㄧ杯酒，我今天要狂歡，寒假到了！終於到了！

(好了，好了，你醉了快去睡吧)大家寒假快樂，天天快樂，新年快樂，我愛大家，愛你們～愛你們～愛死你們了......(遭群眾圍毆


除了茶大，誰都別偷看喔～


再給你一次機會～偷看的眼睛瞎掉

    偷偷給訊息～(= =好偷偷阿～)如果茶大不嫌棄的話～希望茶大能把小的拖進茶大的文章裡=ˇ=當然不是強迫的！

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　風佐笨狼︰
嗯！歡迎回來XD
你上次回來是十二月的事吧？一口氣喝那麼多茶可是會噎住喔(炸)。
來，今天的茶是「果實」，就給你一個杜崇特製的藥命果實消胃氣XD(被毆飛)

我有在掛念你喔。
有支持過一天一杯茶的，我都會銘記於心的(笑)。
你們的支持是我寫作的動力啊(大心)。

17/1那篇真的很傷眼，建議當作看不到就好XD
順帶一提，特別篇跟偶爾出現的「不要點進來XD」一樣，屬於隱藏劇情，與原劇情完全沒關係喔！

從你回18/1那篇可以知道，你中茶毒的跡象沒有減輕喔XD
看來茶毒真是無藥可解啊(邪笑)。
那麼，讓我繼續在文學版荼毒(？)眾獸吧XD(被毆飛)

最後，祝寒假過得愉快。
我的寒假也過得很快樂，
唯一使我傷心的是︰我寒假放完要上學了OTL
所以我現在忙得很，經常都要到夜晚十一、二時才打好茶貼上來(死)。
希望大家別介意啊OTL

----------


## 小樂

回1/19:

剛好肚子餓了吶 ~

好想吃吃看XD  

不過我可不要一輩子吊生理食鹽水=口=..

茶大可以充當依下材料嗎 ~? (亮刀

不介意的話也可以把我加進去啦XD

這是榮幸吶 ~XD

----------


## sanyo

茶大的文筆真好～～～～～～
小獸很想把這些有意義的一杯一杯的茶轉茶到別的地方，以便宣揚茶大的偉大（謎？


一天里面就全部看完了茶大的文，看完最后一個果實后。。。茶大好偉大啊！竟然少有的幫助人類去找自己的東西（吃），不曉得被那個人類殺死后另外一個茶大還有沒得吃？干干澀澀的肉不好吃啊，所以，配茶吃吧（被天音轟
話說杜崇在看到一半的時候貌似很正太的感覺（謎？
可愛下面藏著一個更可愛的心（大誤
茶大的文從剛才看到現在很明顯場景描述的手法一直在提升
（眾：你又認識茶多久了
狼們的友情不需要解釋


=====================================================
發現到我很愛改發出去的帖子啊～～
前前后后如果加上這一次的話我已經改了7次左右了囧

第一次：喝到茶大泡的茶，發帖
第二次：喝到更多茶大泡的茶，再次發表新的貼
第三次：第一次喝到茶大泡的血茶，發帖
第四次：覺得這種血腥哲理文學很應該流傳下去，發帖
第五次：看到發的圖不對，再次發帖
第六次：發現到之前的貼關聯性連不起來，發帖
第七次：打了一堆廢話和修改了一些地方,發帖

希望這次是最后一次。 口 。lll（訝

----------


## tsume

*回果實:*
其實某爪覺得杜崇比茶還危險阿@@......
用天真無邪的笑顏誘惑別人
再趁機塞給他一個不明的可怕藥物......(汗)

話說這果子對茶應該無效XD~(溜)

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　sanyo︰
感謝讚賞(笑)。

你能轉載我的茶，是我的榮幸XD
我寫的東西終於受賞識了啊，我很開心哩(大心)。
轉載時請附上我的名字就好(笑)，麻煩你嚕。

一天就喝完那麼多杯茶啊，感謝捧場XD
請問是從19/12的幻想．葬魂異開始看的嗎？
那裏到19/1的果實共有32杯茶。
不過實際上，我共寫了66杯茶喔XD(被毆飛)
不過前面的茶沒現在的好喝就是了(炸)。

嗯，茶是奸角，是不會好心幫主角的。
茶是利用主角找東西吃嘛XD
至於肉會乾澀……你覺得茶有可能等到主角吸乾血後才去吃嗎XD(被毆)？

杜崇的設定本來就是正太(炸)。
不過跟茶一起的話，絕不會善良到哪裏去啦XD

寫作這回事啊，真的可以熟能生巧。
我的作文水平終於到國小級升到初中級了QQ(感動)



TO　tsume︰
杜崇來到獸版時，已經是很邪惡的了(炸)。
當時我還是頭非常善良的乖乖獸。(謎︰大謊話)
是杜崇帶我走進邪惡的深淵，所以杜崇比茶邪惡是正常的XD

茶應該很愛吃這果實才對=W=

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/19 果實
這是個很糟糕的果實阿....
不過某貓很喜歡~
祟跟茶合在一起簡直是無人能敵的邪惡組合阿~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回19/1果實

崇跟茶果然是一組的，那個果實真糟糕XD

----------


## 杜崇

回 果實

哈哈!茶大寫的好阿
不過主角舔刀子好像會割到舌頭喔..

[小姐!要不要來刻好吃的果子阿?]

白雪公主[好啊，謝謝!]

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰ＫＩＬＬＥＲ(20/1)

　　『喂，喂。臨，起來啦！』

　　聽到有人叫自己的名字，我從睡夢中醒來了。我看看叫醒自己的人，哎呀！這哪裏是個人！

　　白色的披風幾蓋住牠整個身軀，但正因為如此，牠的黝黑的狼頭才被突顯出來。這是個狼人！牠兩邊臉頰各有三條白花紋，牠正對著我微笑，金色的眼眸裏透出快樂的神情。

　　我看看四周，發覺我自己正身處學校的一間課室裏。是這個狼人抓我過來的嗎？牠三更半夜抓我到學校有啥企圖？

　　「你是誰？你為什麼會知道我的名字？」我問道。

　　『我嘛，你可以叫我作死神。』牠笑著答︰『你的命現在在我手上了。』

　　「死神？」我不禁退後了一步。牠是認真的嗎？

　　突然，牠的雙眼放射出刺眼的光芒。我竟看到一把白色巨劍從牠的披風裏飛出，直穿我的心臟……

　　「啊！」我嚇得大叫，趕忙低頭一看。自己的胸口還好好的，沒有被開洞，只是我的心藏仍隱隱感到一陣被刺穿的痛感。

　　『不相信的話，我就讓你剛才看見的東西成為真實。』狼人冷笑著說，牠的右手不知何時握著一把白色巨劍。

　　這個時候，我不得不相信了。「你想怎麼樣？」我問著眼前的死神。

　　『死神的工作實在太無聊了，所以我想跟人類玩個遊戲。我還特地抓了你所有同班同學來陪我玩哩。』牠笑得更樂了，說︰『我們來玩「ＫＩＬＬＥＲ」遊戲吧。』



　　「ＫＩＬＬＥＲ」是一個集體遊戲。首先由遊戲主持發給遊戲者一張撲克牌，該副撲克牌裏只有一張Ｊ、Ｑ和Ｋ。抽到Ｋ的就是ＫＩＬＬＥＲ，即殺手；抽到Ｑ的是天使，只有遊戲主持和扮演天使的人才知道殺手是誰，其他人只能知道自己的身份；抽到Ｊ的是醫生，而其他玩家則當平民。

　　每一回合，殺手可以指定殺死兩個人，而醫生可以救活一個人。然後，由所有存活的玩家投票選出一個他認為是殺手的人。天使可以在這時候提示其他玩家，但不可以明說，否則天使本身將會有危險。同樣的，殺手也可以假裝天使誤導其他玩家。

　　被投票選出來的玩家會被殺死。若果被殺的玩家是殺手，那麼平民們就勝利了，否則遊戲將繼續進行。若果殺手把人數殺至只剩自己和兩個玩家，那麼就是殺手勝利了。



　　『玩法就是這樣。不過當然的，被殺的人真的會死掉呵。』死神高興地說︰『其實這遊戲誰勝利不重要，重要的是你們要想辦法結束遊戲，不然將會有更多人被殺喔。來，這是你的牌。』牠把一張蓋起來的撲克牌交給我。

　　我翻開一看，是黑桃Ｊ，我是醫生。

　　『其他人都四散在這學校的角落，你得要自己到處找殺手的線索喔。好啦，遊戲開始。』死神說完後，白色披風疾張，蓋住了牠整個身體，然後牠便憑空消失了。

　　真正的「ＫＩＬＬＥＲ」遊戲，要開始了。



　　雖然我不知道要從何找起，不過深夜的學校怪詭異的，無論如何都得找個伴兒才說。

　　我才剛踏出課室，死神的身影又突現出現在我面前。

　　「哇啊！」我又被嚇得鬼叫起來。半夜三更用這種出現方法可是會嚇死人吶！

　　『嚇到你嗎？』牠抓抓頭，露出一副不在意的樣子。『好了，殺手已經下了手。羲，和瑤都被殺了，你要救活哪一個？』

　　「嗯……羲吧。」我隨便答道，畢竟我和他們的交情不深。而且對於這種事，我也是無能為力的，能救一個就算一個。

　　『我明白了。那麼請你投票︰誰是殺手？』死神繼續問。

　　「我……棄權。」我放棄了投票權，我可不想由我來決定別人的生死。

　　『我明白了。』死神的身影又消失了。

　　過了一會，死神的聲音竟從我腦海傳來︰『投票有結果了，死的人是權。真可惜他不是殺手，遊戲要繼續呵。』然而牠的語氣卻沒有一點「可惜」的意味。



　　我繼續向前走著。終於，我在走廊的盡頭看到一個人影，是彥。

　　「喂，彥！」我大聲呼喊他。彥轉過頭跟我招手，然而就在同時，死神的身影浮現在彥的背後，露出詭異的笑容。

　　下一秒，我看到一道染血的白刃，刺穿彥的心臟。

　　我愣呆在地，看著死神拔出牠的巨劍。彥就像一個斷了線的傀儡，木然倒在地上。

　　「彥！」我趕上前一看，彥已經斷了氣。

　　『殺手的行動真快喔，今次死的是彥和文。』死神笑著說。牠好像無論什麼時候在笑。

　　「我要救彥！」我對死神說。

　　『好。』死神的劍散發出一片白色羽毛，落到彥身上。只見彥胸口的致命傷迅速癒合，他的胸膛也開始規律地上下起伏。彥就這樣奇蹟地復活了，不過他還處於昏迷狀態，似乎是受驚過度。

　　「原來你是醫生。」走廊的暗角走出一個人影，是楚。她是我認識了三年的好友。「終於找到你了呀。我很擔心你呢。」她走過來對我說。

　　『好了，友情戲遲點才做，你先給我投個票。誰是殺手？』死神說。

　　同樣的，我棄權了。死神對我的選擇顯得有點無奈，不過牠也沒有說什麼，便消失了。

　　「臨，我有關於殺手的線索了。」楚抓住我的手說︰「不過這十分危險，還是由我來找出誰是殺手吧。你一定要隱藏行蹤，不要被殺啊。」楚不等我回話，便走了。

　　兩分鐘後，楚被殺了。儘管我馬上又救活了她，可是我開始擔心了。楚，妳千萬別出事啊。



　　我繼續在學校找尋其他的同學。我在遠處看到一個特別矮小的身影，他是我的同學嗎？

　　我走近一看，竟看到一頭白狼。牠還在一旁坐下喝熱茶。

　　『終於有人類找到我了呢，我等了很久了。』白狼有點高興地說。

　　「你是誰？」我疑惑地問。怎麼又多了一頭會說話的狼啊？

　　『我是天使喔。』白狼叼出一張撲克牌，是紅心Ｑ。『我知道殺手是誰。這殺手還真的非常狡猾。』

　　「那麼殺手是誰？」我急切地問。因為在我來到這裏的途中，已經有三十多人被殺了，現在還存活的不夠十人。

　　白狼笑笑，把殺手的名字告訴給我。

　　「怎麼可能？」我吃驚地道。「我不相信。你在說謊，對吧？」

　　『要相信天使說的話喔。』白狼皺皺眉，說︰『罷了，不相信的話，就等著被殺吧。』白狼說完，起身便走了。



　　我對白狼指的殺手感到非常可疑，我非得要自己找出殺手不可。

　　我找遍了整間學校，期間又有好幾個人被殺。可惡！到底殺手在哪裏？

　　最後，我在天台遇見了楚，還有復活過來的彥。

　　「殺了彥。」楚指著彥說。死神隨即出現在彥背後，一劍把彥殺死。

　　「救活彥！」我對死神大喊，然後對楚說︰「妳這個殺手！」

　　「哼，始終被你發現了呀。」楚冷冷地答。

　　楚知道我是醫生之後，竟叫死神殺了自己。她利用我們的友誼，知道我一定會救活她。然後，她便可藉此脫除殺手的嫌疑。

　　果真如白狼所說的，這個殺手真的非常狡猾。

　　『好了，現在是投票時間。目前還存活的就只有楚、臨、彥和一頭叫茶的白狼。』死神說︰『不過彥還在昏迷，就當作他自己棄權。你們投票吧。』

　　「楚！殺手！」我指著楚怒道。她竟然殺了全班近乎四十條人命。

　　「我投臨是殺手。」楚竟然如此說道。「對不起，我也是為了自己能活命。」

　　『我也投臨是殺手。』白狼突然出現，說。

　　「什麼？」我簡直不可置信。「白狼，你明明知道殺手是誰呀！」

　　『之前我不就說了，你不相信的話就等著被殺。』白狼冷笑︰『誰叫你不相信我的話，活該呵。』

　　『結果是︰一票投楚，兩票投臨，一票棄權。』死神舉起白色巨劍，宣告︰『要死的是臨。』

　　一道白銀的光輝迎面而來……

_____________________________________________________________


今天有新獸出場了。照慣例，請大家來猜牠是誰(笑)。
猜不中的要被死神殺掉歐XD(被毆飛)

這頭獸的定位應該是「比七歹小姐還要強的死神」。
因為牠的設定很好用啊，能救人也能殺人(燦)。
順帶一提，牠是中立陣營的。

KILLER是我一個很喜歡玩的遊戲。
有一回我抽中殺手，怎料第一回合就被猜出來了(死)。

嗯，請問有獸反對茶當天使嗎？
我第一個就舉爪反對XD(炸)

這杯茶出現過的名字，都是我同班同學的名字喔。
而主角「臨」就是我的名字啦XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回20/1 KILLER

這遊戲好像不錯玩，下回小獸我也參加好了，主角真倒楣。


嗯....我反對茶大當天使(被毆飛

新獸是誰呢？

----------


## 小樂

TO 1/20:

好想玩玩看阿~XD

改天找學校的人一起來玩好了 ~ (亮刀

茶是長著惡魔翅膀的天使阿!! 

搞不好他還有惡魔觸角跟尾巴..(誤

新加入的獸是誰呢....? XD

----------


## uoiea

沒看過,感覺好像有點難,光用想像的想不太出來要怎麼玩耶

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 果實(19/1)
這種果實好像還不錯~但是...有解藥嗎  :Confused:  
有的話本小狼想試試看的說  :wuffer_thpt:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
回應 ＫＩＬＬＥＲ(20/1)
好好玩的遊戲阿(啥?)
玩起來應該會很刺激...本小狼也相參一腳  :wuffer_thpt:  
茶還是當惡魔比較好~不太適合當天使...  :Rolling Eyes:  

新獸是誰勒~想...想...想...猜不出來啦~
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
一天一杯茶 真的是 一天比一天好喝   :wuf_e_thpt:  
本小狼好像已經中了茶毒了...一天不喝就覺得少了點什麼... :P
茶茶~寫文辛苦啦~期待著下一杯茶...  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/20 KILLER

算不上新獸吧?~咱猜是小樂~
又話說茶怎麼可以當天使呢~?(被踹)
下次有這種茶的話也把某貓加進去調味吧~(吊死)

----------


## sanyo

to 1/20 KILLER

這種游戲還真的是第一次聽過誒～
下次抓到獵物的時候也這樣玩好了（抄筆記
不過到底是誰公布死掉的人的啊？是主持的那位嗎？要是我說主持的那位就是殺手呢?XD
貌似在camp的時候玩會玩出靈異事件（茶的出現
還有，反對茶大當天使的說XD(被丟
茶大泡的茶一天比一天好喝了，期待明天茶大泡的茶

題外話：
我的床被我家的小貓小解了（傷
今晚不能睡床上了（淚\r
那只新的小白貓真的很不乖啊～～～（怒

----------


## tsume

*回Killer:*
小樂不要再裝了XD~
兇手就是你!!(指)
不過跟茶玩這遊戲
感覺比較像奸角阿@@......

殺手遊戲阿~
某爪也玩過
我一抽就是殺手XD~(真是命中註定阿~(大誤
只可惜跟我同為殺手的演技不良
害我也被拖下水@@......


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    反對茶當天使一票XD~
茶應該是墮天使才對XD~

----------


## 風佐笨狼

20/1

=ˇ=

好有趣的遊戲阿

不過死神這樣跑倒是蠻累的，而且這個遊戲好像沒辦法圍在一起玩

茶大當天使，我到不反對啦

反正有三四十具屍體慢慢吃，當不當天使已經無所謂了啦

=ˇ=""最邪惡的天使－－茶大

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰畫(21/1)

　　喀，喀喀。

　　「咦？是什麼聲音？」我走出房間，看到我的弟弟拿著釘鎚和釘，似乎在牆上做什麼工程的樣子。我看清楚一點，原來弟弟在把一幅畫釘在牆上。

　　「嘿，」我拍拍弟弟的肩膀，「這是什麼畫……啊！」

　　我看到那幅剛掛在牆上的畫。這畫……太詭異了。



　　畫中的是一個狼人的半身圖。牠有著一襲海藍色毛皮，非常顯眼，就像是這畫會發光似的。牠右手撐著腰，正向看畫的人微笑著。

　　牠的微笑，原本是可以為看畫的人帶著愉快的。只是，牠的眼睛卻與笑容形成一個極強烈的對比。牠的眼睛是深藍色的，在瞳孔裏閃爍著怪異的光芒。

　　是怪異到極點的光芒。我可以清楚看到，這雙寶石藍的眼珠子裏，蘊含一種怨恨的眼神。牠在怒視在看牠的所有人，牠的眼睛在訴說他的怨恨。這種眼神，對我幽幽地說，牠被困在這幅畫裏，走不出去。

　　看著看著，我覺得連牠的笑容也變得詭異了。牠的左邊嘴角比右邊多揚起了一點，看上去有點不自然，像是狼人牠假裝出來的一個偽善的微笑。牠露出笑容，露出一個「我找到獵物」般的陰笑。

　　獵物？我從牠的瞳孔中看到自己和弟弟的投影。

　　忽然，我好像看見狼人對我眨一下眼睛。



　　我被嚇了一跳。回過神來時，那種詭異的感覺已經消失了，畫中的仍是一個向人展露微笑的狼人。

　　我為什麼會看牠的眼睛，看到出神了呢？

　　「這幅畫，你是怎麼得來的？」我向弟弟問。只是他的眼睛已盯緊了畫，根本沒理會我。

　　「喂，喂！」我不滿地叫著他。

　　「是一頭白狼給我的。」他答，然後坐到沙發上，繼續和畫中的狼人進行眼神交流。

　　「什麼？白狼？」我的頭上冒出了一個大問號。

　　他沒有回答。我深感無趣地叫了一聲，便回到房間做自己的事去了。

　　離開之前，我竟看到弟弟的眼睛裏閃過一絲藍光。



　　傍晚時分，我正想問弟弟想哪兒吃，卻發現他人已經走了，大概他自己出去吃吧。

　　我換了出門的衣服，也打算出去吃晚飯了。

　　臨走前，我又看了那畫一眼。消失的詭異感又再次湧上心頭。那狼人的眼神變得更兇狠，笑容顯得更邪惡了。我竟然有一刻覺得，牠會從畫裏跳出來，然後把我和弟弟一併吃掉。

　　我趕緊搖搖頭，把這個奇怪的念頭摔走。真是的，畫怎麼可能會冒出狼人來呢？



　　我再次回到家裏的時候，弟弟還沒有回來。我嘗試撥他的電話，卻怎麼接不通。

　　這個弟弟怎麼搞的？都二十歲了還吊兒郎當的，在街外逛那麼久也不回家。罷了，總之他會自己照顧自己，我還是早點休息好了。



　　隆……隆……

　　「唔……」我被像是拖行重物的聲音給吵醒。我看看鬧鐘，竟是凌晨三點。我看十之八九是弟弟回來了，不過他到底在幹什麼，搞得如此嘈吵啊？

　　「喂，到三點了，別那麼……」我開門輕罵道，卻發現弟弟不在外面。

　　在我眼前的，竟是一頭白狼，牠正凝視那幅畫。聽到了我的說話，牠轉過頭看看我，幽綠的眼神透出詭異的螢光，同時在牠身後畫中的狼人，眼睛也閃爍著攝人的冰藍光輝。

　　這兩頭狼用同一個眼神瞪著我，對我展露同一個笑容。我頓時感到一陣毛骨悚然。

　　白狼叼起了地上什麼東西，跳出窗戶，便消失了。我再看看畫，那嚇人的藍光消失了。

　　「睡得不夠，看到幻覺了吧。」我這麼安慰著自己。



　　第二天一早，我看到弟弟已經起來了。這可奇怪，平時他總是要我三催四請，他才肯爬出睡窩的。

　　弟弟的眼睛又盯在那幅畫上，一點也沒有離開過，甚至隔很久一段時間才眨一次眼。

　　我發覺畫前的地面，多了一小片淺紅色，有點似是乾掉的血跡。我想起了昨晚那搬動重物般的聲音。

　　「你昨晚是不是搬了什麼回來了？」我問弟弟。

　　他指指畫上的一角。我順著他指的地方看過去，只見那畫上多了一個淡白色影子。這是昨天我沒有看到的。這個影子的身形，像個在猛烈掙扎的人。

　　無可避免地我又接觸到那狼人的眼神。牠好像又對我眨了下眼睛。

　　「還需要更多嗎？」弟弟突然說著。

　　「什麼更多？」我疑惑地問。

　　「好，我這就去。」弟弟答非所問的說。他似乎在跟什麼人談話的樣子，可這裏只有我和弟弟兩人。難不成他在跟那狼人說話？

　　弟弟一語不發，換上了衣服便出門了。我怎麼叫他也沒有反應。

　　我似乎又看到，那狼人的笑容變得更邪惡了。



　　接下來的幾天，弟弟總是早出晚歸。我問他去哪，他不肯答。我試過跟蹤他，卻每次都跟丟了。

　　同時，畫上白影越來越多了，幾乎把畫覆蓋到只剩一個狼頭。這更突顯出那狼人的詭異了。

　　每晚，我總是聽到門外有好多怪聲。有人的慘叫聲、血肉的撕裂聲、咬食的咀嚼聲、還有陰陰沈沈的笑聲。我有幾次出門查看，卻什麼都沒有看到。有時候會看到一頭白狼，不過牠很快便走了，我抓不著牠。

　　我覺得，這陣子發生如此奇怪的事，都是那幅畫引起的。有一天，我趁弟弟出門去了，便下定決心，要把畫給拆下來。



　　我拿了螺絲起子，從畫的邊緣開始撬畫。

　　「你在幹什麼！」出了門的弟弟，竟然折回來了。他看到我要拆畫，馬上衝過來把我推開。「不準你動它！」

　　弟弟的眼睛竟變成了藍色。他轉身走向畫前，與狼人四目交投。突然，一陣藍光從畫裏冒出，把弟弟吸了進去。

　　「啊！」我驚訝得大叫。

　　『終於……湊齊人命了。喝！』

　　畫中的狼人竟然張口說話。然後，牠破畫而出。一個活生生的狼人，就站在我面前。



　　畫裏剩餘的白影也發出光芒。白影迅速變大變深，最後也從畫裏飛脫出來。這全都是一具具人類屍體，包括我弟弟。

　　『你終於出來了，我可是期待了很久呢。』白狼不知道什麼時候出現，對狼人說。『這封印可真是難解除啊。』

　　『我欠你一個恩。』海藍色的狼人答。然後牠轉身直視著我。牠的雙眼正發出深藍的光芒。

　　我竟無法閉上眼睛，雙眼就和狼人緊緊交投。我看著看著，只覺自己的意識被一片藍色淹沒……



　　當我醒來的時候，竟看到那狼人和白狼在啃吃地上的屍體。

　　「……唔！」我想出聲阻止，卻發覺自己叫不出聲來。更可怕的是，我全身都動不了了。

　　等等，為什麼我會以這種角度看東西？這個視角是……

　　我突然醒覺到，自己被封在畫中了。

_____________________________________________________________


昨天的新獸的確是樂，大家都猜對了(笑)。
那麼，今天出現的新獸哩？

牠的定位嘛……跟茶一樣是已死掉的獸(炸)。
今天才解封出來的(笑)。
喜歡血腥和殺人，會吃人肉。
另外牠會以眼神迷惑人類(這個是我自己擅自加進去的(炸))。
所以，牠是茶茶的邪惡陣營的XD

嗯……我覺得今天的茶好像寫得有點失敗(汗)。
本來我想寫點恐怖故事的，不過恐怖氣氛似乎沒營造好(死)。
好像又傷到大家的眼睛——喔不，這是茶，所以應該說，傷到大家的胃才對(炸)。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 畫(21/1) 
好可怕的一幅畫...嚇到小狼我了(發抖中...)
但是為什麼主角會被封印在畫中勒??(想不通...)
給茶一起吃了就好了阿~茶不吃的話就給小狼我吃吧  :wuffer_thpt:  

睡覺前果然不太適合來喝茶~會睡不著...
難到今晚又要失眠了嗎!?不...不會的...我一定能睡著的...
(明天還有很多事情要去做~今晚一定要好好睡...)  :Wink:

----------


## 雲月

回覆：1/21 畫

某貓猜:蒼之月牙銀狼
應該是~外觀符合的一隻XD"
話說這杯沒有嚴重的殺戮畫面阿~~~

----------


## 風佐笨狼

@@""

用這種方法來控制人阿

話說回來，主角感覺死的不怎麼悽慘=ˇ=""

被茶大形容畫的樣子嚇到

話說回來(第二次了)

以前茶好想曾經說過想要能控制人的能力=ˇ=""




> 一天一杯茶．幻想︰葬魂異(19/12) 
> 
> 『要是我能在現實中操控人類，我也不用那麼麻煩，經常要去借他人之手來替我獵食了。』白狼輕啜了口茶


=ˇ=原來在這堆茶的開頭，難怪找不到=ˇ=

----------


## 小樂

1/21:

一堆屍體飛出畫的景象..

小樂我被著個嚇到了 =口="

反派又多1位啦 ~

會不會平衡失調XD"?


新獸大概就是『蒼之月牙銀狼』啦 ~
就像銀貓說的 ~

符合外表的只有一位嘛！

----------


## 好喝的茶

剛剛看了一下蒼之月牙銀狼和新加入的獸友的設定，
發覺兩者還挺相近的(汗)。
不過蒼之月牙銀狼好像是有圖騰的(呆)？
或許下次要描寫得細緻一點(炸)。

嗯，大家應該明白我想說什麼吧(燦笑)。



呃，大家有被嚇到了@@？
我還覺得不夠恐怖的說XD(被毆)
下次還是找杜崇惡補一下好了(茶)。

----------


## tsume

*回畫：*
新...新獸從畫裡跑出來啦!!!!!
真的好像某恐怖電影......不過某爪沒在怕XD~(被打)
天天接觸的恐怖東西太多,都免疫了(不是甚麼血腥或咒怨之類的東西啦@@......)

怎麼又是邪惡陣營@@......
茶茶,這整個失調了啦>"<
另外我猜是sanyo
或著是風佐笨狼XD~(因為這兩位我記得最近也有報名~)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    果然昨天新獸是小樂XD~
任何犯人都逃不過我的眼睛!!(??)
既然都中立,小樂要不要跟我到樹林裡一起住阿XD~

----------


## 瀟湘

……令我想到人體盆栽。
不過一個是用聲音一個是眼神……
說到詭異感，或許要全用主角的內心獨白來寫，會比較有效吧？因為讀者很難理
清頭緒……
小小意見。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回12/1畫

原來昨天的新獸是樂阿，我都猜不到QQ

話說這次的新獸登場方式真希奇說XD

----------


## a70701111

1/19
有種不知道該怎麼形容的糾結感覺。
為了自己活下去，真的需要犧牲別人嗎？
對於過去的朋友，心中會不會過意不去……
又是ㄧ篇黑暗的文章了呢XD
1/20
對於這味新獸，在下也說不出來呢……
單以文中來看，茶茶似乎又當了一次壞人。
不過呢……遊戲還是遊戲，不要想太多拉。
1/21
被封印的畫軸？
好多動畫都會有的ㄧ個橋段……
這篇卻是吃人為重XD
果然還是會有ㄧ些血腥的東西出現呢。
還有，這位小弟弟也太會把怪東西帶回家了吧……

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰我仨(22/1)

　　午夜，我徘徊在銀行的大門前。我仍然是形影單隻地在這裏迴盪，只有蛙叫蟲鳴偶爾為我低唱五音不全的歌，以及似遠非遠的狗吠聲、若隱若現的狼嗥聲和應我的悽涼。

　　「已經是第七天了……」我喃喃自語。「為什麼他們還沒有來？」

　　『你想找我嗎？』

　　我轉身一看，一頭披白披風的黑色狼人出現在我面前。月光剛好照臨牠的狼臉上，照得那面上三條花紋白得發亮。

　　「你是誰？」對於這奇怪的生物，我毫不感到害怕。再恐怖的場面，我都體驗過無數次了。「你怎麼能看見我？」

　　『我是死神。』牠答。『你在人間逗留滿七天了，我是來帶你走的。』

　　「在我要等的人來到之前，誰也別妄想能帶我走！就算是死神也是如此！」我拋出一句狠話。我微彎著腰，隨時準備要突然發難。

　　『哼，有趣。』死神笑笑，問︰『你在等誰？』

　　「等我的兄弟。」我答。「比自己生命更重要的兄弟。」

　　『欸？有故事可以聽喔。』一頭白狼突然走過來。『我最喜歡聽故事的了。』

　　我瞪了白狼一眼，對牠的輕佻行為感到有點不滿。

　　『你最好說明一下，』死神說︰『不然我就得幹活了喔。』牠撥開披風，露出牠背後的白色巨劍，一副要要脅我的模樣。

　　我無奈地清了清喉嚨，向死神訴說我的故事。



　　我是強盜。我幹這行已經有十餘年了。這麼多年來，我一直跟兩個夥伴合作無間。我們三人，一個拿雙槍威脅人質，一個負責搶奪財物，一個做殿後工作，咱們有相當的默契，互相分工，合作無間。在這幾區，沒有一間銀行、珠寶行、鐘錶行沒被我仨「光顧」過。

　　七天前，我們計劃要搶劫一間銀行。這銀行是出了名的保安嚴密，我們整整計劃了一星期，才把位置分佈，進入及逃脫路線等計劃好。

　　直至我們搶夠了錢，計劃都十分順利。只是，當我們正要逃走的時候，剛好這銀行的解款車過來了。這下可好了，一下陣多了十幾個荷槍實彈的保衛，把我們圍得團團轉。

　　「你們快逃！」我邊對兩位同伴喊，邊為手槍換彈匣。「這裏由我殿後！」瞬間，我發狂似的向護衛群猛射，硬是打出一個缺口。

　　「好兄弟，咱們一定會回來救你！有福同享，有禍同當！」他們帶了贓款，趕上車逃脫了。

　　雙拳難敵四手，我最後還是被逮捕了。在拘留室裏，無論警方如何威迫我，我就是死也不肯供我的同伴出來。最後，我在警局裏自殺了。



　　「我不怕死，大不了十八年後又是一條好漢。」我說。反正幹上了這行，就是走上不歸路，注定哪天就要橫屍，只差在死得壯烈不壯烈罷了。「只是，我的兩個兄弟都跟我約定好會回來找我。就算是成了鬼，我也不會違約。我一定得找到他們為止，才肯離開。」

　　『這麼說，你還沒有等到他們嘍？』白狼問︰『看來你的兄弟都爽約喔。』

　　「我不相信！」我怒視白狼，道︰「你別這樣詆毀他們！」

　　『好好，我就賠個不是。』白狼帶些許歉意地說。『不過你這麼死等也不是辦法，在那邊的那位死神會為難的。』

　　『那我破例，帶你去找你的兄弟好了。』死神說︰『找到之後就得跟我走。』

　　「這七天來，我白天四處尋找，夜晚就在這裏等，都找不著他們。你找得著麼？」我懷疑地問。

　　『怎麼說，我都是個神啊。』死神苦笑︰『找兩個人類罷了，不會困難到哪裏去吧？』



　　我和白狼隨死神，來到一間夜總會裏。一般人看不見死神和鬼，所以除了白狼要閃閃縮縮外，我和死神都氣定神閒地大踏步走進去。

　　我們來到一間獨立房間裏，在那裏我看見我的兩個伙伴。

　　然而他們不是我所期盼的伙伴。他們竟然左手握一瓶啤酒，右手摟一個女郎，眼睛裏只有一片燈紅酒綠，紫醉金迷。那種為兄弟而生，為兄弟而死的義氣，全被拋到九霄雲外了。

　　「哈，老子有錢！我倆繼續喝！」其中一個人醉醺醺地說。

　　「乾了！我倆乾了！」另一個人回答。

　　「我倆」這兩個字竟使我如此心酸。看來，這七天來，他們都沒有注意到我這第三者的存在。究竟我這七天來在等什麼？

　　白狼和死神瞄了瞄我，似乎想看我有什麼反應。

　　「有你們這些兄弟，我真是……」我忿恨得紅了眼。「死不瞑目。」



　　我們離開了夜總會。白狼問我︰『你想要怎麼辦？』

　　我深呼一口氣，沒有答話。

　　『怎麼？你得走了呀。』死神催道。

　　「走，我一定會走。」我隨意答道，視線卻半點也沒離開過夜總會的門口。

　　過了一會，我看到他們從夜總會搖搖晃晃地走出來。我跟在他們後面。

　　『喂，』死神叫住了我。『鬼殺人是犯罪的。』

　　「這沒有關係。」我冷冷地答。

　　「現在到哪兒玩？」一人問。

　　「我知道一處地方好玩，我倆就去那兒玩。」另一人答。

　　「是我仨。」我搭上了他們的肩膀，在他們耳邊細語︰

　　「我仨說好了。有福同享，有禍同當。」

_____________________________________________________________


呃……覺得這篇有點怪(汗)。
不過又說不出哪裏怪(炸)。

嗯，總之不要問我鬼如何殺人就是了。
一天一杯茶的設定一向都非常模糊(被滅)。

----------


## 小樂

1/22:

沒想到我那麼有敬業精神..(汗

鐮刀換成了巨劍..穿著白披風

真是給人突破映象的死神XD

對了！

順便把茶一起帶走好了！！　（炸

----------


## a70701111

1/22
茶茶不負責任(指)
作者是你阿(炸)
今天的這杯茶真的太晚喝拉……
等等喝到拉肚子XD
不過這篇，是在形容別獸吧。
看到小樂的回應在下才恍然大悟……
原來是在形容他阿……囧
會不會之後茶茶都不會現出本尊阿？
都代別獸之手呢？

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/22 我仨

那個字怎麼念阿...(汗)
話說今天的茶沒有動手呢...
又話說上次的新加入獸友是030a?

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　小樂︰
你喜歡死神的形象就好(笑)。
因為我覺得每個角色都單純當獸的話，就太沒意思了(炸)。

咦？等……等等，
你把茶帶走的話，那麼一天一杯茶要怎麼繼續下去啊(汗)？
要把茶帶走，就得先過諸位讀者獸的關卡喔(邪笑)。



TO　小迪版主︰
「非我也，兵也。」(《孟子．寡人之于國也章 》)
這不是我的問題，是我的手的問題啊XD(被毆)

其實，每次我打一天一杯茶的時候，都覺得自己不是作者，
而是像個記者，把今天發生的事記下來。
手在我這裏，腦子在我這裏，創意卻在宇宙間飛翔(啥)。
我只是個負責倒熱水泡茶的獸而已，茶杯裏裝啥茶葉，其實是你們決定的(笑)。



TO　銀貓︰
仨這個字，在粵語裏與「三」一樣，讀(sam1)音。
但在國語，「仨」讀sa第1聲，「三」讀san第1聲。
(我不懂得注音，所以只好用英文拼音寫法OTL)

今天茶有動手啊……有一點動過手(炸)。
最後主角不就說「有禍同當」嗎？
這是指主角死掉了，連他那些忘恩負義的兄弟也得……(笑)

嗯？這是指上次加入的獸嗎？
還是自己猜出來比較好玩啦XD(被毆飛)

----------


## sanyo

昨天沒過來喝茶大泡的茶
看來要把昨天已經發霉的份也一起吞下去了（吞口水）
（經過一番苦戰之後，sanyo終于把茶大的茶。。。。）
誒？ ！這茶味還不錯!（嘶。。。嘶。。。。嘶。。。）（愉快的用火爐把茶給加熱）（眾獸：怎么不是喝下哦？！）

（嘶嘶嘶。。。。）（喝下）
終于把兩杯茶喝下了，不曉得加熱后會不會變質

21/1 畫
讓我想到某個漫畫的封印畫釉了
看來這個新角色貌似很搶茶的戲，都沒看到茶出現幾次
可是他的眼神真的很厲害
那么他弟弟到底是在幫他做什么？是被大叔樣迷惑幫忙辦事了？XD
這次的血腥場面不多的說(遺憾)

22/1 我仨
同上，怎么茶的出現越來越少了？！
茶終于要契約中止消失了嗎囧
還有白袍的死神（想象中）。。。。怎么我覺得好像Bleach里面的護廷。。。
原來茶最喜歡聽故事了，下次我用1萬個故事引他走（盤算能夠引誘茶故事的份量和摘選）
最后，還是未鑒定茶大吃人消息（茶）

----------


## 克萊西恩

<--兩天從頭到尾看完

感覺黑色羅曼蒂克味道很重 和某方面的我還真像

唯一一篇擠出我的眼淚的就是睡美人 和那前後幾篇最有感覺 優美的黑暗 讓人類本性和情感交織的真是美到沒話講

不過應該是我一天看太多吧...感覺到後面所有人(還有動物)都冷血了 每集都死很多人 報仇心理越來越重 0.0?

恩...看到最後有點可以猜誰會死了呢...80% 那個"我" 都會在故事前後掛掉

話說回來那杯茶和黑煙的相同真的讓我印象深刻 比喻的非常棒

鋼琴那篇他逃出的原因我不太懂 不過整篇的意境很奇妙

全部來講...你的心很昏暗啊 這點和我好像...這不是好事啊! X.X 偶爾來偏溫暖點的吧!

----------


## 風佐笨狼

好累阿！= =""早上四點爬起來快睏死了

主角怪可憐的(指，你也有同情心！

不是，我是說，連鬼殺人報仇都犯罪這哪成阿(你的意思是殺人該合法嗎？

不是啦！我的意思是竟然殺一個是犯罪多殺幾個沒差吧(你在鼓勵大家殺人嗎？

= =""你算哪門子的答話人阿，專挑我的語病(= =""那是我的工作，而且我說的都是實話

你給我閉嘴(你也一樣


以下是道歉文

    由於某獸會暫時出去(你幹麻不說實話
你吵死了，好啦，小獸是出門去玩啦
所以兩天之內都不在家裏，那裏好像也沒電腦
所以這兩天的茶等週四晚上回到家裡再喝
希望茶大見諒

----------


## 银狼之吻

“兄弟”的故事啊，不過覺得好像有些短，稍微長些的話應該能加入些讓這個故事更加有新意的素材吧（覺得這篇故事有些老套啊……）。
不過寫長的話茶肯定會辛苦些吧~
期待下一杯茶的更加黑暗……

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 我仨(22/1)
嗯~這杯茶少了點血腥味...但是很好喝喔!!
真是兩個忘恩負義的傢伙~抓起來帶走...順便給茶加菜  :Mr. Green:  
到死神那裡慢慢聊...  :Wink:  

說到鬼要如何殺人勒??魂可以抓魂阿~直接把那2個人的魂抓走就好啦...
留下沒有魂的軀體給茶加菜(新鮮的人肉) :P 
(小狼我餓了~留ㄧ點給我吧  :wuffer_thpt:  )

----------


## tsume

*回1/22:*
鬼殺人有很多方法阿XD~
像是念殺,咒殺,勒殺,絞殺,刺殺,剖殺......等等等(被打)
不過還是沒茶厲害XD~




> 咦？等……等等， 
> 你把茶帶走的話，那麼一天一杯茶要怎麼繼續下去啊(汗)？ 
> 要把茶帶走，就得先過諸位讀者獸的關卡喔(邪笑)。


沒關係
小樂就趕快把茶帶走吧~
七歹小姐無法懲治的惡獸(?)
就由你來負責!!(因為你不是說比七歹小姐還強XD~)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說茶要不要寫一篇小樂和七歹小姐在死神界碰面
然後七歹小姐丟下本謎樣筆記到獸界
然後被位神秘的獸撿到~~(被毆)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    其實就是白牙老大撿到Delete Note XD~(被瞬殺)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回22/1

鬼殺人會有犯法?

沒聽過XD

話說別把茶順便帶走，不然以後就看不到一天一杯茶了。[/mp3]

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回我仨:
　　所以不要為了別人賣命嘎（茶）
　　兄弟是不是兄弟，患難就能見真情ｘｄ
　　茶的故事死的好像都是男生？ｘｄ

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　sanyo︰
對我來說，放久的茶是會變質的。
每次看到以前自己寫的茶，都會覺得︰為什麼我會寫得那麼差劣啊QQ
所以我每天都要要求自己進步(茶)，好讓各位不要傷到喉嚨(炸)。

呃，我是想讓其他獸多點機會出場，才把茶的戲份減少啦。
反正偶爾會有茶一頭獸單獨霸佔全部戲份的時候嘛。

嗯，我和茶都喜歡聽故事(笑)。
不過別誘拐我回去啦，不然我不能繼續為大家泡茶了QQ
最後，茶真的有在吃人啦(汗)。



TO　crazian︰
喔，真感謝支持啊(感動)。

呃，黑色羅曼蒂克是……？

以前的茶的話，是比較著重寫人性黑暗。現在則較著重故事性。
不知道各位較喜歡哪種？

不過在後期，我好像真的寫殺人殺過頭了(汗)。
嗯，我收斂一點好了(汗)。

我的心嗎？
我也不清楚自己為什麼會這樣寫。我依稀記得這跟我小時候有關。
不過是什麼事，我就真的沒有印象。我六歲前的所有事全都記不起了。

還有一個原因嘛，是跟一個對我很重要的人有關。不過我不想說(茶)。

總之，感謝關心。我身心安康，至少我是這麼認為。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
NONONO……有同情心是壞事喔(被毆)。

呵，不用道歉啦。你又沒有對不起我什麼。
祝你出門玩得歡樂，遇上邪惡的茶茶陷害喔XD(被毆死)

對了，那個謎之音是(汗)？



TO　?狼之吻︰
嗯……我是以容量大小來計算的。
每杯茶從3KB到5KB不等，有時候會到達7KB。

「我仨」有3.79KB大，所以這是個小故事(茶)。

好吧，我承認劇情非常俗套……(死)



TO　與狼共舞︰
咦？你喜歡血腥味的茶嗎？
這個嘛，我正在計劃中喔(笑)。

其實我並沒有想到鬼是如何殺人的(死)。
這些微小物就不要太在意了囧。

想跟茶一起吃尋吃喔？
呵，我是無任歡迎的啦XD



TO　tsume︰
茶是直接秒殺(誤)。
茶大概是所有獸中最弱的一頭了(汗)。

喂，等等。茶那麼快就掛掉的話，那麼誰來演繹一天一杯茶啊？
難道……爪爪想搶主角的位置@@(大驚)？

那個，我很久前就聽過白牙大有DELETE NOTE了。
那是什麼神兵利器喔XD？



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
我也沒聽過(炸)。
反正一天一杯茶原本就是我亂掰亂寫的故事嘛(被毆)。

或許哪天我會寫「太陽從東邊升起是錯誤的」(炸)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
真的能甘苦與共的話，那麼茶茶就沒得吃了吧(炸)。

嗯……還是有女生死掉的啦。
有「曇花」「追夢」等。
不過還是男性比例佔多。
因為……我不習慣打「妳」字啊(炸飛)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰安魂曲(23/1)

　　「喂？」我接通了手機。

　　「有單子。」對方傳出平淡的聲音。這是經變聲器處理過的。

　　哼，我還以為是朋友打電話來，想不到又要幹活了啊。「目標、地址、酬金。」我也用毫無起伏的語氣問回對方。

　　「已經用電郵傳給你了。」對方答。

　　我檢查一下電子郵箱，裏頭果然多了一封加密過的電郵。經解密後，目標的資料全都顯示上來。

　　……今次我要殺的目標，只是個小女孩啊。

　　「多口問一句，是誰委託的？」我問道。怎麼看，一個小女孩都不會跟別人結怨到要招致殺機啊。

　　「女孩的父親。」

　　「連親生女兒也要殺啊？這什麼父親。」我不屑地道。

　　「為了保險金。不過在委託中並沒有指明要把目標偽裝成意外身亡，所以——」

　　「罷了。這是別人的家事。」我打斷。「殺手不應讓管得太多，我只知道要殺人、清場，然後拿錢就是了。」語罷，我把電話掛斷。

　　我看天還早，乾脆就今天行事吧。



　　我在目標的住所四周巡視了幾遍，沒發現可疑人物。我上到附近一幢大廈的天台，在天台邊緣架起狙擊槍來。這裏的位置，剛好可以看到目標住所的窗戶。

　　我利用狙擊鏡窺看窗戶裏頭。我只看到一個約七、八歲的小女孩在客廳活潑地走來走去。我看不到有其他人存在。這個女孩簡直是個毫無難度的活靶。

　　我想︰再觀察多一會，就可以動手了吧。



　　這時，女孩走到一座鋼琴前坐下。她拿出一本樂譜，開始彈起琴來。

　　琴聲與她的可愛面容成了反比。這完全不像是琴聲，有點像是一連串走調的鬼叫。這個小節，女孩很明顯地彈錯了音；下個小節，又突然間在中途卡住了。這真是難聽極了。我業餘時曾鑽研過鋼琴曲，可我現在卻聽不出女孩在彈什麼東西來。或許她彈奏的是一首名著，不過她把曲調都砸壞了。

　　然而，儘管如此，女孩還是很努力地要把鋼琴曲練好。她彎起了細腰，雙眼不停在琴譜和琴鍵間來回，不斷校正自己做錯的部份。改不好的，就一直練，練到改好為止。

　　這個小女孩還真的有恆心。我竟有一絲覺得這女孩可愛起來。

　　「……」我猶豫了一下。今天還是算了吧，就讓她好好地練一練琴。反正機會多的是。



　　第二天，我回到了原處，再次架起槍械。

　　才剛把槍械組裝好，我就聽到女孩的家裏又傳出琴聲來。看來女孩還真的勤於練習。

　　雖然還是有走調和不流暢，但比起昨天，已經算是大大進步。我用狙擊鏡窺視裏頭，赫然發現女孩身邊多了一個奇怪的藍紫色生物。牠比小女孩還要矮上一截，有個與身體不成比例的圓滾滾的頭，額頭披上了一塊白布巾。牠背對著我，所以我看不見牠的樣子，只看見牠身後的一條像蝌蚪的尾巴規律地左右搖擺著，像是為女孩打節奏。

　　在我這個角度看來，這像是青蛙的生物像在教女孩彈琴。牠教女孩彈琴？

　　女孩似乎毫不害怕牠。她聽從「老師」的指示，小心翼翼地按動琴鍵。每當她彈好了一個小節，紅潤得像蘋果的圓臉就會露出一絲甜美的微笑。

　　小女孩和那藍紫色青蛙似乎很快樂啊。

　　「……」我猶疑了一會兒，最後還是決定放棄了。我不該把目標以外的生物牽扯進去的。



　　到第三天我再回來時，我看見一頭白狼坐在那兒，眼睛正注視女孩的家裏。

　　『你好像每天都來呢。』白狼看見我，對我說︰『而且還帶了不少傢伙。怎麼？要想搞偷窺嗎？』

　　我馬上用手槍對著牠。「你是誰？怎麼你會說話？」

　　『這不重要嘛。只是我每次都見你拿狙擊槍來，但每次都沒有行動。難不成你帶來的是玩具嗎？』白狼笑道︰『你想殺人是吧。怎麼都不下手喔？』

　　「這不關你事。」我冷冷地答︰「槍拿出來，不是要見血才能收回去的。」

　　『這個當然。不過你是殺不了？還是不想殺喔？』白狼輕蔑地說︰『我留意到，你在瞄準目標的時候，眼神變得異常地溫柔吶。不要跟我說，你對目標對了善心。』

　　「給我消失！」我怒道，拉下手槍保險就開槍。但只見白狼身一側，就避過了。

　　『這麼兇狠嘛。可是一旦對著你的目標，你連扣扳機的力氣都沒有呵。』白狼嘲笑道，隨即跳出了天台，消失了。



　　這時，琴聲又傳到我的耳邊。這比起上次又是一個大躍進。不但沒有走調，而且還順暢了很多，琴聲終於像琴聲了。

　　同樣的，我利用狙擊鏡，看到那藍紫色的生物，正在教導小女孩彈琴。小女孩顯得很高興，大概是她快把一首曲目給練好了。她只要再彈得連貫一點，有節奏一點，她就彈奏得完美了。

　　我看看女孩興奮的神情。其實，以她短小的雙手不太適合彈奏，有時候手會不夠長來按較遠的琴鍵。但女孩絕不放棄，她甚至把身體傾側一點，好讓就手的長度。

　　這女孩為了彈一首鋼琴曲，真的非常努力。

　　她快把曲練好了，還是等她彈練好之後才動手吧。

　　「不！」我趕緊搖搖頭，我不應該如此一拖再拖的。可是我發覺，我那原本扣在扳機上的食指，早已不自覺地垂下來。

　　真的如白狼所言的，我下不了手嗎……



　　第四天清早，我直接用工具砸開女孩住所的家門，進入她家中。

　　昨天回去後我反省了一夜。身為一個殺手，我是不能感情用事的。所以，今天我要強迫自己，直接上門把女孩殺死。

　　女孩剛剛從睡窩爬出來。她看到我的時候，不免顯得有點驚訝。但她馬上露出微笑，稚氣地說︰「叔叔，你是來陪我玩的嗎？我好開心喔！」

　　死到臨頭，她竟然還能一無所知地對我笑。

　　她拉著我的手，來到她的鋼琴前。她說︰「叔叔，你喜歡聽鋼琴嗎？這兩天有個外星來的大哥哥教我彈琴，牠彈琴可是很厲害的呢！現在我也會彈了，叔叔你來當我的聽眾，好不好？」

　　「可是——」我想起了自己的身份。

　　「唔，我知道叔叔很忙，要辦好多好多的事。可是請你聽聽我彈琴吧。我的爸爸媽媽都說沒有時間聽，但我好想彈給別人聽喔。叔叔你先聽我彈琴，再去工作，好嗎？」她用哀求的眼神對著我說。

　　「好……好吧。」我心裏暗嘆一口氣——我竟又心軟了。



　　女孩開心地笑了笑，開始彈起琴來。

　　今天，我再聽不出有任何瑕疵了。她的手指完美地配合了琴調。不，現在的她，就像在綠野花園裏迎風起舞的小仙子，應該說，是琴聲配合了她的「舞步」才對。

　　我已經把槍頭對著女孩一段時間，可女孩閉上了眼睛，沈醉於那充滿花香的夢幻世界裏，絲毫沒有注意到，她正在為自己彈奏安魂曲。

　　我別過頭，在鋼琴曲彈到終結時，扣下了扳機。暴烈的槍聲在女孩的安魂曲畫上永遠的休止符。從此，女孩就永遠睡在她的花叢中，她的夢中，她的世界之中。

　　這一下槍聲，真是難聽極了。

_____________________________________________________________

這主角是蘿莉控。

這茶是經過改掉的。
原本這是杯咖啡。

但是……我真的寫不出溫馨的故事啊(死)。
還是黑暗系最好=W=

----------


## 影曲

這次的茶以一點帶苦
但是最後的回甘很甜~

殺手?只要是有感情的生物都會猶豫的~


-------------



> 這主角是蘿莉控。


看的出來=W=

茶茶真厲害~能把苦咖啡調成甜茶(<---啥

----------


## 呆虎鯨

回安魂曲
　　唔，可能下不了手就別接阿（打喝欠）
　　殺手沒那麼好當的（茶）

　　話說殺完之後，ＶＡＲＡ會去找他嗎？ＸＤ
　　茶茶接下來有噸好吃的就是了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回23/1 安魂曲

主角是蘿莉控阿？XD


不過當殺手真的不該感情用事喔，只要解決目標、拿錢就好。

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/23 安魂曲

話說殺手阿~....
某貓應該做不成吧~
雖然是對於沒興趣的人直接秒掉~
但是有點興趣的就會讓他活著觀察他~
這次茶好像又只是出場一下就又沒了阿XD....
話說某貓也想當茶包~(拖走)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 安魂曲(23/1)
真是一個狠心的父親~為什麼死不是他...
為了保險金竟然做出這種事...真該死...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
為那位小女孩默哀一下...  :Crying or Very sad:  

小狼我果然不能當殺手阿~  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 小樂

這次的死法挺浪漫的 ~

所以應該是可可亞才對XD (炸

話說連外星人都不怕的小女孩也挺厲害的 ~

不過茶最近的戲份真的變少吶 ~

突然很懷念以前茶用心機殺人的感覺XD"

----------


## 克萊西恩

看到結局 不知道為啥

Of Mice and Men 人鼠之間的小說最後一幕跳出來了 0.0

不過這次死得比較安詳了呢 茶沒殺掉他耶 XD

你的記憶都好慘啊...上輩子說不定是死神?

----------


## tsume

> 看到結局 不知道為啥
> 
> Of Mice and Men 人鼠之間的小說最後一幕跳出來了 0.0


咦?
大大也有看過阿XD~?
某爪也覺得不錯看的說~
強烈推薦XD~

*回:安魂曲(1/23)*
是我的錯覺嗎?
為什麼我覺得這杯茶名稱好像在前面聽過@@?
罷了~喝茶喝茶XD~
嗯...這杯茶有點鹹......(?)
不同於平常的茶
竟然讓某爪也為食物默哀了一下......
嘛...殺人的話,某爪還是喜歡小刀XD~(被打)




> 喂，等等。茶那麼快就掛掉的話，那麼誰來演繹一天一杯茶啊？ 
> 難道……爪爪想搶主角的位置@@(大驚)？


真正公開的篡位行動還沒開始喔XD~
雖然上次在元旦烤肉大會就殺過茶了
不過因為那次沒有"不要點進來"
所以......(陰笑)
茶茶作獸要公平喔XD~(啥?)

----------


## 银狼之吻

難道茶開始闡述人本善了嗎……
這個結局，笨狼不太喜歡啊……
可以接著寫下去，嗯，比如女孩沒死，因爲她有惡魔的血統，然後造了個X靜嶺什麽的東西……打住，這個是明顯的抄襲……
期待死者大集合茶（這是什麽東西？），由故事中的死者們泡的茶應該會更加黑暗吧……
期待明天的茶……

----------


## 風佐笨狼

恩= =

小獸終於回來了

= =""所以先是上床睡覺去了

如果因為手軟就下不了手，那就乾脆別下手了

= =""這一偏差醫典又要變成幻想了XDD

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　影曲︰
這就是小迪版主說的良心唄(笑)。

唉，其實是我很想調咖啡的說。
只是我滿腦子都是苦茶葉，連一顆咖啡豆都沒有(死)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
殺手不是全都是冷血的啊(汗)。
何況主角最後也有殺掉女孩嘛。

至於VARARA會不會找上茶……
這是後話啦XD



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
差不多是吧……(汗)
不然為什茶那麼可愛(誤)，主角還要去殺牠呢QQ

(被拖走XD)



TO　銀貓︰
殺手當不成不要緊，
有些職業比殺手更邪惡的(燦笑)。

唉，茶茶的戲份都被大家給搶了(汗)。
哪天我要替茶向眾多參加獸反擊啦(炸飛)！



TO　與狼共舞︰
咦？閣下想女孩的父親掛掉嗎？
乾脆就自己動手吧XD(炸)

「人為財死，鳥為食亡」，就是這個道理吶。

所以，當不成殺手是件好事(茶)。



TO　小樂︰
可可亞是……(呆)？

人家是小女孩，當然天真無邪嘛。
(話說，我覺得天真無邪的角色好難寫。是我太黑暗的關係嗎OTL？)

喔，既然如此，今天就讓茶邪惡一點好了(笑)。



TO　crazian︰
啊……我沒看過這個(汗)。

嗯？嫌死得不夠慘烈嗎(呆)？
我腦子裏可是有大片血腥物哦(邪笑)。

其實我是不太相信投胎輪迴之類的。
我只知道，我要活好我這一個輩子就好(茶)。



TO　tsume︰
我剛剛檢查過一下，沒有重覆名字的茶喔@@
嗯？爪爪也感動了啊……@@

呃……你的野心好大喔XD
罷了，反正茶就是為大家而死的XD(炸飛)



TO　银狼之吻︰
呃……你喜歡黑暗系結局(呆)？
這茶本來就是從咖啡換過來的，所以不會太過黑暗。

最後，我只能說，你想太多了XD(被毆飛)

死者集合的茶喔？是個很不錯的點子。
哪天我就把它寫出來吧。謝謝你的提議喔。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
這原本就是幻想物啊XD
是我硬是把它變成茶的(炸)。

嗯，累就要去休息嚕。
不要像我般累到病啊(死)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰死者(24/1)

　　『喂，喂。』

　　我慢慢張開眼睛。只見一頭綠背白腹的狼在叫喚我。牠額上有顆菱形的突出物，像是一顆閃閃生輝的紅寶石，再加上牠左頰上的十字架圖案，竟給人一種神聖的感覺。

　　我晃了晃腦袋，使自己清醒一下。我記得，我已經不是第一次遇見會說話的狼了，我第一次見到的是頭會喝茶的白狼。我和牠談了半天，過程挺愉快的。最後白狼還笑說，在我死後要把我當作食物……

　　等等，我已經死了？

　　在一旁的綠狼好像知道我在想什麼，說︰『你記起了吧。是的，你已經死了。』

　　我整個「人」愣住了。我竟然死了……

　　咯、咯。

　　我把自己的魂魄拉回來，看到牠顯得很無聊，竟把牠脖子上的小劍項飾放進嘴裏咬。

　　『不過嘛，咱是來告訴你，死神搞錯了。』

　　「啊？」我驚訝得張大嘴巴。

　　『所以，咱是專誠來幫助你復活的。』綠狼帶歉意地說︰『為了表示咱們的誠意，所以咱們決定，在今天午夜之前，你可以擁有無限的生命。』

　　「無限的生命？」

　　『在今天內，就算你死掉了，咱也會替你復活。』牠笑道︰『總之，咱先使你還回人身唄。』

　　牠額上的紅寶石突然放出璀璨的紅光。我覺得自己有了呼吸，身體變得有重量了。我看看地面，自己的影子正跟著我的動作而改變形狀。我真的復活了。

　　『請好好享受不死的快樂吧。』牠帶有深意地微笑，便走了。



　　之前，我突然被死神宣告生命只剩一天，當時我不知道有什麼能做，所以我甚至無聊到去為自己挖墳墓。現在，我又突然得到一天無限的生命，然而我也不知道我可以做什麼。

　　『嗚嗷。』

　　這熟悉的叫聲是……？

　　「呵，是你呀。」我向久違的白狼揮手打招呼。

　　『怎麼你還沒死掉啊？』白狼皺皺眉，說︰『我明明記得，我把你吃掉了呀。』

　　「死神錯殺我了，所以祂使我復活過來。」我得意地說︰「我還可以得到一天無限的生命呢。」

　　『呵，那麼，你想利用這一天幹什麼喔？』白狼笑道︰『你可不要又走去挖墳墓呵。』

　　「當然不會。只是……」我抓抓頭。「我真的想不起自己可以做什麼。自從我死過一次之後，我便跟原來的生活脫節了。」

　　『那麼，為別人挖墳墓如何？』牠笑，笑得陰陰森森的。『反正在今天，你是無敵的。乾脆就幹點刺激的唄。』

　　「哈。你這是什麼鬼提議啊。要是今天過去了，那麼我不就要被追殺到死嗎？」我笑罵著。

　　『到時候就請死神那邊把你改頭換面，重新做人吧。』白狼答︰『反正你的誤死是他們的責任。況且他們能把你復活，那麼使你換個樣子和身份，應該不是難事吧。』

　　我點點頭。這白狼竟說得有點道理。

　　『相信我唄，殺人是件很好玩的事兒。』白狼把牠的前肢搭上來。『你可不能白白浪費今天吶。跟我一起幹點刺激的事吧。』

　　我笑笑，把手搭在白狼的爪上。



　　「嘿，殺吧！」我左手一把鐵鎚，右手一把消防斧，左右同時開弓亂舞著。

　　我在大街上無制限地殺戮著。這一邊廂，一個男人的頭顱被打得稀巴爛，粉色的血漿和腦汁的混合物如火山爆發般噴灑出來；那一邊廂，斧刃劃破長空，一個小女孩連同她抱著的布娃娃一同身首異處。

　　『八個、九個……十個了呵！』白狼在一旁點算我殺的人數。牠的臉沾滿了血腥，笑得非常詭異。

　　突然，一陣刺耳的槍聲在我身後炸裂，我只覺身體顫了一下。我低頭一看，自己的胸口上竟穿了一個洞。然而不到十秒，傷口便癒合了。我連一絲痛楚都沒有感覺到。

　　我轉身，對那個向我開槍的警員，露出一個邪笑。

　　『第十一個，飛斧命中啊！』白狼興奮得跳起來。



　　我和白狼找了處清靜地，坐在地上，我喝起搶來的啤酒，牠則喝起茶來。我們的身體都被染成了搶眼的紅色，發出陣陣腥味。然而，我卻對此毫不厭惡，甚至有點喜歡。

　　『你殺人殺得好狠吶。』白狼說︰『你差點把我嚇倒了呢。』

　　「因為我沒有顧慮啊。」我笑答。

　　『原來當人類沒有後顧之憂，不會死的時候，就可以無視法律呵。』

　　我只笑不語。的確，在這一刻，我竟覺得自己什麼事都幹得出來。我已經可以不顧後果做事了。我可以隨心所欲，縱使是殺人，我也絲毫不覺得有何不妥。看來我死過一次，又得了一天不死的生命，我就已經天不怕，地不怕了。

　　我看看白狼，牠正開懷地喝茶，吃人肉。我摸摸牠的頭，牠也回應我一個微笑。這白狼總是在帶給我樂趣。

　　「今晚幹什麼好？」我問道。

　　『殺完人，又怎能不放火呢？』牠陰陰地笑。我也笑了。

　　晚夜，一條條火龍升起，割破黑色的天幕。濃濃的白煙和黑煙如同無數無辜受害的死者哀嚎，直飛上天，連月亮也被薰矇了。



　　臨近午夜，那頭綠狼再次找上我。

　　『今天咱突然看到好多怨魂呢。』牠說︰『你今天幹了不少「好事」，是吧？』

　　『當然。』白狼搶著答︰『人家可是又殺人，又放火，真的辛苦他了呢。』

　　我無奈地笑了笑。這白狼還真會諷刺。

　　『那麼，』綠狼笑道︰『咱要來拿命了。』牠額上的正在發亮的紅寶石變得黯淡起來。

　　我突然覺得四肢僵硬，身體不受控制倒在地上。我覺得呼吸越來越困難，知覺迅速消退。

　　「怎麼……一回事？」我吃力地說。

　　『咱只不過讓你回復死人之身罷了。』綠狼答︰『原本你就該死的。』

　　『踐踏生命得那麼開心，要你再死一次，算便宜你了。』白狼說。牠們兩頭狼露出同一個笑容。

　　「你們是……串通的，咳！」我乾咳著。我只覺自己無法呼吸了。

　　『當然。咱們都不是死神派來的，』綠狼笑道︰

　　『不過，咱們都是死神。』

_____________________________________________________________


今天又有新獸加入了(大心)。
相信應該不難猜出來吧？

不過，我要問的是︰
主角是在哪杯茶死掉的？

這應該有難度吧(邪笑)。

今天的新獸嘛，能力是「暫時使死者復活」。
從上文知道了，是茶的邪惡勢力那邊。
不過，在設上，牠跟死神小樂是敵對的。
因為小樂就是要帶走鬼魂，而牠則在挽留死者，跟死神幹相反的事XD

這樣的話，縱使邪惡的勢力佔大部份，但出現了分裂，也應該能平衡到吧(茶)。

----------


## 雲月

回覆:1/24 死者

這次的茶好邪惡阿~(笑)
某貓喜歡~(踢飛)
又話說這次主角的死是在....1/18的茶吧~?




> 『第十一個，飛斧命中啊！』白狼興奮得跳起來。


不知道什麼...某貓噴茶了XD...

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回24/1：
嗯，漏了一個星期的茶吶。～。（炸）
未回覆是因為近期一連串的感冒、發燒、噁心之下弄得全身難過。（爆）
既然都過了就算了算了XD（被滅）

自掘墳墓……好像是好久好久以前的了？
沒記錯的應該是去年11月中旬左右的茶。～。

話說答案時常都在茶的下一篇是怎麼回事？XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 死者(24/1)
好棒好相好濃的一杯茶~  :Very Happy:  
主角應該是在(18/1)被吃掉的吧???
{更正一下~是(18/11)少打一個"1" :P } 
怎麼可以隨意的踐踏生命勒~死吧主角...

新獸是誰勒~綠狼是"銀貓"吧!
小狼我也想參ㄧ角可以嗎??茶大(串場的也行)  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 小樂

回1/24:

是11/18的茶歐！！

有印象XD

第一個猜出來耶 ~ (樂

沒想到死神也有敵人阿 囧!!

很好 ~ 越來越有趣了XD (誤

新獸很明顯是銀貓啦 ~ 太明顯了XD

再度恭喜茶邁入20頁吶 ~

要不要只要有到整數頁就泡杯比較特別的ˇ? XD"

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回1/24:

恩,這次的茶真好喝阿(舔)

小獸最喜歡喝苦茶了

小獸猜這個新獸是銀貓!

很好猜很好猜阿!!

----------


## tsume

*回死者:*
銀貓怎麼你也在作這種事阿=口=
還以為你會站在我門這邊的說 囧....

勢力太不平衡了啦......
茶茶我要抗議>"<

小樂竟然出現了勁敵!!(驚)
看在同事份上,有問題盡管找我
某爪會幫你"收魂"的XD
(一起抵擋茶黑暗勢力的暴政!!!!!)(咦?)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回24/1 死者

這次加入的新獸應該是銀貓大吧，小樂有敵人啦XD

----------


## 银狼之吻

嗯，事先申明一下，笨狼其實並不是很喜歡黑暗係結尾……只是覺得茶大的文以黑暗結尾會比較舒服……當然，不反對偶爾的“溫情”。
死者複蘇……看來茶大這次又賺到了許多加餐啊~
茶大這次討論的其實是個十分嚴肅的問題——人如果有了無限的生命，那會怎樣？
這個主角好象是典型的反面教材啊……
笨狼以爲，無限的生命並不意味著是可以不加以珍惜的生命。就算只有一天能活，但是活出了自己想走的路，那麽比無限的生命更加可貴。記得曾經看過的小說裏講了一種生活在峽谷中的蟲的故事。這種蟲的生命只有一天，朝陽升起時出生，吸食劇毒的彩色瘴氣，在夕陽落下時便死去，但是它們在死時卻能呈現出世上最美的顔色。其中有一只蟲，因爲某種巧合變成了妖怪，經過苦修離開了峽谷，終於能夠永生不死，但是它卻十分苦惱，不知道生存的意義，最終在被另一個強大的妖怪打成重傷時，它回到了自己的故鄉，看著同胞們的生活，它終於領悟，於是也吸食了那種美麗的毒瘴，在夕陽落下好時，以最美的姿態死去……
感謝茶大爲我們上了生動的一課，以上是笨狼的上課感想，如有誤讀，實乃笨狼天資愚拙罷了。
期待茶大的下一杯茶~

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　銀貓︰
果然咱們都是邪惡的一分子(邪笑)。
魔王都是好伙伴啊XD(被拖走)

1月18日的茶……？
不是這個喔@@

最後，噴茶是件好事，可以靈活訓練口部肌肉(被毆飛)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
呃，要小心身體吶。
病倒可就喝不到毒茶啦(炸)。
話說我今天也不停在打噴嚏、流鼻水……(汗)

嗯，沒錯，是自掘噴墓啦XD
那是我的第二杯茶。



TO　與狼共舞︰
恭喜，都猜對嚕。
閣下中的茶毒不淺吧XD(炸飛)

看來你好喜歡茶當奸角喔XD



TO　小樂︰
沒錯哩。我還以為這茶過了那麼久會被遺忘哩XD(炸)

死神怎麼不能有敵人？
銀貓可是非常善良的天使噢(大誤)。

嗯……我是打算第100杯茶來點特別的(笑)。



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
苦茶葉我這裏有無限供應喔(邪笑)。
歡迎每天來喝喔。
雖然有時候會誤泡出咖啡來(汗)。

嗯，是銀貓沒錯喔(笑)。
大家都互相關心對方喔(笑)。



TO　tsume︰
一般而言，這些因怨情仇請私下解決。
不過我較建議的是搬上台面，讓我好好取材……XD(被毆)

嗯……你們是要打壓茶是嗎(盯)？
……哼哼(邪笑)。



那麼有空就讓你們打壓一下茶的邪惡勢力吧(炸)。
這應該很好玩(啥)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
賓果，猜對嚕(灑花)。
嗯，銀貓和樂「大概」是對敵吧。
一天一杯茶的獸角關係都很奇妙……(炸飛)



TO　银狼之吻︰
呃，那真是不好意思(汗)。

嗯，正確點來說，我是想說︰
要是人做事能不顧後果，那麼會發生什麼事？
大概，法律、道德會全被踐踏得一文不值吧(茶)。

不過你這麼解讀，好像更好耶(炸)。
嗯，我又學懂了新東西了，感謝指教喔(笑)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．幻想︰辛福(25/1)

　　「嗚……嗚……」

　　『小朋友，你怎麼了？』

　　「我……我……唔。」我想說，但就是說不出來。心裏的話太多，一下子想全部吐出，卻梗在喉間。

　　『乖，不要哭。』一隻軟綿綿的大手摟著我。

　　「我……啊呀！」眼淚再一次決提了。



　　我哭了很久，直至再擠不出眼淚才停止。明明自己早已經不傷心了，可就是停不了流淚。

　　或許，我就是喜歡一直被那大手抱著的感覺。那很溫暖。我無論如何才不想讓他放手。所以我才繼續哭，想藉此留著那溫暖的大手，留著那溫暖的感覺。

　　我抬起頭，發覺抱著我的是一隻粉紅色，毛茸茸的大手。這是動物的手。我再看看抱著我的那個「人」。牠是一頭小白狼，只比我高一點，披著一件紅色披風，戴著聖誕節的三角紅帽子。牠睡著了，大概是等我哭完，等到睡著了吧。

　　「聖誕老人……」我在牠耳邊輕聲呼氣。如果牠臉頰上的毛再長一點，再配上牠現在的裝束，就真的是一個聖誕老人——不，是聖誕狼人才對。

　　牠緩緩睜開咖啡色的眼睛，就像一對深色的琥珀，甚是醒目。牠看著我，我也看著牠。

　　『啊，我，我吵醒你了嗎？』牠如夢初醒，不好意思地說。

　　我看看牠木納的樣子，忍不住發笑了。我指著牠的鼻子，笑著說︰『聖誕狼人！』

　　『咦？』牠又呆了一下，才摸摸我的頭，答︰『這名子很不錯。小朋友，謝謝你喔。』



　　我帶牠穿過一條隱蔽的窄巷，來到一處小花園。

　　「這是我自己發現的秘密基地。我從沒帶過其他人進來喔。」我拉著牠的手，開心地說︰「聖誕狼人哥哥是我第一個帶來的喔。」

　　『哦？我好高興喔！』牠笑了。

　　我在一株榕樹下躺下，看著那被密麻綠葉蓋住的天空。一片的青綠間透著點點蔚藍和綿白，好像在繪畫什麼快樂圖案，卻又教人怎麼都看不出來。我常常看著天空幻想，就消磨掉一個下午。

　　「在這裏看天，我好開心喔。」我對牠說︰「不過，我很快便不能再來這裏看天了。至少，我不能經常來這裏。」

　　『為什麼？』牠好奇地問我。

　　「我爸媽離婚了……還有，死了。都是自殺死的。」我閉上眼睛，想起爸媽的面孔。「他們都不要我了。我什麼都沒有了。遲陣子，我會被安排到孤兒院，到時候我可不能常常來到這裏。」說到這兒，我又張開眼睛，爭取多一點看到這奇妙天空的機會。不用多久，我連這片天空也要失去了。

　　『所以，你才……噢，對不起。』

　　「沒有什麼好道歉的。」我淡淡地笑。「反而，我得謝謝你呢。」

　　『哦？』牠露出不解的樣子。

　　「我多了個哥哥啊，嘿。」我主動撲上去。我倆玩作一團，好不開心。



　　「哥哥。」

　　『嗯？』

　　「當初因為我哭了，所以你才來安慰我的嗎？」我突然問。

　　『嗯。我從沒聽過有小孩子哭得那麼利害，擔心他，便過去看看是什麼事了。』牠答。『怎麼了？』

　　「噢——沒事。」我想了想，決定還是不要把心裏的話說出來好了。「對了，哥哥你是聖誕狼人，所以你得送我禮物喔！」我轉移了話題。

　　『好好好。那麼你想要什麼禮物？』

　　「我嘛……」我想了一會兒，說︰「我想要一個弟弟！」



　　十餘分鐘後，我見到聖誕狼人抱著一頭白狼回來。雖然牠們都是白色，可白狼跟抱著牠的聖誕狼人不一樣。牠一樣厭惡被抱著的樣子，而且目露兇光地瞪著我。

　　「喔，好可愛喔！」我伸手接過白狼。牠雖然兇，但好逗趣。

　　『……牠跟我說，你父母死掉了。』牠一出口就如此直接。

　　「嗯，」我點點頭，心裏有些不愉快。「不過，有你們在，我好幸福喔。」

　　『嗯，咱們以後是一家人喔！』聖誕狼人說。

　　『一家人嗎……』白狼低聲自言自語︰『或許沒有……就……』牠的聲音太小了，我聽不清楚。

　　「總之，你就是我的哥哥。」我一手摟著聖誕狼人，說。「而你就是我的弟弟啦。」我另一手摟著白狼的脖子。

　　『我不當人類的親戚。』白狼斜瞄了我一眼。

　　「那麼，我也當狼叫了。」然後，我學著狼叫起來。

　　白狼只得無奈地笑笑。



　　不知不覺已經黃昏了。在這裏看不見圓圓的大蛋黃，不過能看見蛋黃散發出來的光暈，一層疊著一層，如同通往幸福之門的階梯。

　　「好啦，我要回去了。」我不捨地說︰「明天我就要搬進孤兒院去了。」

　　『喔，』聖誕狼人顯得有點失望的樣子。『那麼，我們一定會經常去探望你。』

　　『不是我們，只是你而已。』白狼更正。

　　「喂，弟弟，你還沒有送禮物給我耶。」看見白狼一副愛理不理的樣子，我有點撒賴似的向他要禮物。

　　『沒有。』牠別過頭。

　　「不行，你得給我！」我有點賭氣地說。

　　白狼的爪子一揮，拿走聖誕狼人頭上的聖誕帽，放到我手中。『這個。』

　　『啊呀，你怎麼可以隨便拿我的帽子？』聖誕狼人抓抓頭。『這對我很重要呢。』

　　『你把這頂帽子給他，他會很開心的。』白狼答。

　　『哈，也對。』聖誕狼人抱起了我。『你開心就行。』

　　我把聖誕帽戴到頭上，開心地裝作狼叫。

_____________________________________________________________


照慣例來猜新獸喔(茶)。
(不要問我為啥牠能把茶抓回來XD)

這是杯很甜很甜的茶……大概是吧？
在我的角度而言，這本茶其實很苦(炸)。
今次把茶苦藏得深一點，沒什麼直接寫出來。
不知道有誰能喝到，那是什麼苦味(呆)？

標題「辛福」是故意錯字。可以從這裏出發出想喔……？

呃，要是喝不出來也是件好事啦。
而少大家的心沒茶那麼黑暗……(汗)

----------


## 小樂

回1/25:

今天也是可可亞阿 ~

新獸很明顯是與狼共舞 ~

他應該是100%正派的吧...

正派的狼去找茶...@@"  茶可真好請XD"

很久沒血腥文出現了納!

有點懷念XD"

----------


## 雲月

某貓一下就被猜出來了阿~XD
因為特徵最好認~

回覆1/25 辛福
這次新獸是「與狼共舞」!
話說這篇茶對某貓來說是苦的阿~....沒有血的畫面...
關於最後茶給的題目咱絲毫沒有頭緒啊....
只有想到這裡：



> 「我爸媽離婚了……還有，死了。都是自殺死的。」我閉上眼睛，想起爸媽的面孔。「他們都不要我了。我什麼都沒有了。遲陣子，我會被安排到孤兒院，到時候我可不能常常來到這裏。」說到這兒，我又張開眼睛，爭取多一點看到這奇妙天空的機會。不用多久，我連這片天空也要失去了。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 辛福(25/1)
嗯~這是杯甜中帶苦的茶~好茶一杯  :wuffer_thpt:  

小狼我馬上就被猜到啦~跟銀貓一樣特徵太好認了  :Wink:  
話說小狼我有辦法把茶給抱回來??  :Shocked:  

以下是我跟茶的對話(純屬惡搞)  :Wink:  
茶:你...你竟然可以抱著我??你要把我抱去哪裡啊??
舞:我要帶你去見ㄧ個可憐的孤兒，他想要一個弟弟。
茶:孤兒??小孩子喔，很好吃的樣子耶!!可以咬一口嗎??
舞:茶~要乖喔~不要咬傷小朋友哩(啥?)
茶:為什麼不能咬他??他不是食物嗎??
舞:因為...他是我的，敢咬他就帶你去找七歹小姐!

啊~我的聖誕帽阿~雖然很重要，但是...他高興就好  :Wink:  
還是送給那可憐的孩子吧...還是我應該把他接到我的狼窩住??
(肚子餓時可以充飢  :Mr. Green:  我便邪惡了  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回25/1幸福

新獸是與狼共舞，話說茶大這次又喝錯東西了。

----------


## tsume

*回幸福:*
怎麼大家都猜得出來@@...
是我觀察不敏銳嗎@@......

嗚...又是咖啡......
這次的咖啡真的好濃阿@@......

嗯...與狼共舞的特徵是聖誕帽?
嘛...至少光明一方總算多一位啦XD~

----------


## a70701111

1/23
茶茶到最後還是放棄了溫馨阿……
應該打成的樣子，在最後面作了改變。
這篇的結局，人果然還是選了利益阿……
如果說他們能稍微改一下，相信結果也會不一樣。
1/24
又多了一隻阿……
裡面的語法似乎會讓人眼睛一亮。
茶茶每次的發文，似乎都會有一部份的獸會被寫入。
算是給獸的驚喜嗎？
真的是太有趣啦……
1/25
茶茶連兩篇都是讓新獸出擊呢……
本尊都泡茶去喝了XD
感覺跟猜獸人有著異曲同工之妙。
而且，這篇算是少量沒死人的文章之ㄧ耶(爆)

----------


## 影曲

茶大今天好溫馨阿ＱＡＱ（飆淚\r
話說茶有哥哥了～可喜可賀～

這次不是咖啡阿

是冬天裡得熱巧克力～
茶大你轉"白"了(沒有別的意思~

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回1/25:

哈哈~~

新獸就是與狼共舞啦(指)!!

光明界又多一人了耶!!

不過......勢力好像不平均耶......

話說......


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    時雨秋幻原本不是光明界的狼嗎??(被茶大拖走)

----------


## 银狼之吻

看不出黑暗啊……看來笨狼的心還不算黑啊~
甜甜的熱巧克力嗎？
呵呵，還不錯吧，偶爾喝到這樣的“茶氏”品牌的甜品，
feel so good ~
辛福啊……能不能理解成“辛酸辛苦至極點不幸福於是就去搶奪他人幸福”呢？（這是啥？炸）
今天茶好像還沒人吃啊……肚子餓了嗎？
嗯……有興趣去D伯爵的店嗎？那裏可是食物會自動上門的地方啊~
謝謝今天的款待，期待明天的茶~

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　小樂︰
嗯嗯，與狼共舞是純善良型喔(茶)。
牠是一天一杯苦茶裏的方糖呢(炸)。

呃……說真的，好像有一陣子沒寫過血腥文了(茶)。
哪天就來寫一篇(笑)。



TO　銀貓︰
在我的角度來看，這茶也好苦嘛(炸)。
看來大家都不抗拒血腥茶哩。
還反過來期待啊XD

嗯，那裏只是答案的一小部份啦(茶)。



TO　與狼共舞︰
這麼一說，茶挺可憐的吶。
都被其他獸欺負QQ
(之前茶就被杜崇下毒、被蒼狼咬死、被爪爪殺了一次OTL)
所以，以後茶邪惡一點也是應該的(啥)。

啊，對了。設定上，你的角色的聖誕帽是可以無限重生哦(炸)。
而且那帽子有神奇的功效(燦)。

最後，你還是去當一頭善良獸比較好啦XD



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
那杯茶的題目是「辛」福喔(炸)。
呃……喝錯東西嗎？
也可以說是，用熱水沖茶葉，竟泡出一杯咖啡來(死)。



TO　tsume︰
茶的名字是「辛」福吶(汗)。

猜不出來也不要緊。
反正我寫的東西都是一塌糊塗的(汗)。

噢，與狼共舞的特徵是聖誕紅披風和聖誕帽子。
這個看他的頭像就知道嘍。
對啊，光明勢力終於大了一點XD
我在期待哪天光明會強大於黑暗哩(燦笑)。



TO　小迪版主︰
1/23
因為我寫不出來啊QQ
我果然不能當一頭善良的獸(死)。

嗯，結果會不一樣嗎(燦)？
嘿，或許，或許吧(謎)。
小迪版主又給我一個靈感嘍。
我就試試看，「安魂曲」不一樣的結局唄(茶)。

1/24
那是玩法吧(汗)？
那是個很「刺激」的遊戲喔(笑)。
嗯，如果哪天我讓所有獸出場玩這個遊戲，會怎樣呢(思)？

1/25
那是因為連續幾天都有獸報名當茶包嘛XD
我數了數，到現在為止，計算茶在內，共有10頭獸呢(大心)。

嗯，沒死人是件好事……才怪(炸)。
茶變成咖啡的話，很多獸都要拉肚子呢XD(被毆)



TO　影曲︰
啊啊啊啊呀！
我不要當好獸啊啊啊QQ
我要當大魔王啊QQ

要茶當好獸，茶寧願去撞豆腐自殺算了(喂)。
熱巧克力嗎……我也喜歡喝這個。
(我只是指我真的喜歡喝這種飲料，不是我喜歡溫暖的故事喔。)



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
一天一杯茶打從一開始，就只打算寫黑暗系啊。
後果才加入光明的部份(茶)。
所以，在這個基礎下，黑暗勢力大於光明勢力是正常的(炸)。

順帶一提，現在的勢力分佈是︰5邪惡、2中立、3善良。

時雨秋幻是光明那邊的。
不過牠是狐狸(汗)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
看不出來就好。
反正那麼甜的茶，突然有陣苦味攻進來，會不好受的(炸)。

嗯，說起甜品。
我還記得，我第一次泡甜茶的時候，大家都嚇呆了XD(被毆飛)

D伯爵的店是什麼……(呆)？



啊，對了。
因為今天我的身體出了點問題，所以今天的茶應該泡不出來了(死)。
真是抱歉啊(汗)。
杜崇的詛咒真的靈驗了……(怨)



嗯，來說說昨天的茶的答案。



> 「我爸媽離婚了……還有，死了。都是自殺死的。」我閉上眼睛，想起爸媽的面孔。「他們都不要我了。我什麼都沒有了。遲陣子，我會被安排到孤兒院，到時候我可不能常常來到這裏。」說到這兒，我又張開眼睛，爭取多一點看到這奇妙天空的機會。不用多久，我連這片天空也要失去了。


主角遭遇巨變了……不過這不是重點(炸)。




> 「哥哥。」
> 
> 　　『嗯？』
> 
> 　　「當初因為我哭了，所以你才來安慰我的嗎？」我突然問。
> 
> 　　『嗯。我從沒聽過有小孩子哭得那麼利害，擔心他，便過去看看是什麼事了。』牠答。『怎麼了？』


主角的慘痛，換來的是與狼共舞的關懷……但這仍不是重點(被毆)。




> 『……牠跟我說，你父母死掉了。』牠一出口就如此直接。
> 
> 　　「嗯，」我點點頭，心裏有些不愉快。「不過，有你們在，我好幸福喔。」
> 
> 　　『嗯，咱們以後是一家人喔！』聖誕狼人說。
> 
> 　　『一家人嗎……』白狼低聲自言自語︰『或許沒有……就……』牠的聲音太小了，我聽不清楚。


嗯，終於到重點了(爆)。
主角因為失去了親人，所以才得了狼哥哥和狼弟弟(茶︰這是大誤)。

你覺得，要是主角有得選擇，主角會選跟他的家一起呢，還是跟舞和茶一起呢？
應該是選跟他爸媽一起吧。

但是，你覺得，主角會不會為了親情，而放棄舞和茶的友情呢？
不太可能吧。

親情、友情、愛情，這三者是不可缺少，同時又不可互補的。
這就是我打這杯茶時的感想。當時我的心情其實是非常的差劣。

失去了一種「情」帶來的幸福，會很痛苦。
這種痛苦，不會因為多了些其他類型的幸福而消失。
失去了就是失去了。這缺口是不可替代的。
「辛福」，就是「因痛苦帶來的幸福」。這仍然叫做痛苦。

所以說，這杯茶其實很苦。

----------


## 银狼之吻

親情、友情和愛情，三種情感缺一不可又無法相互彌補……嗎……茶大是不是有什麽痛苦的事……
D伯爵開的是家寵物店，世界上的各種珍禽異獸都能在那裏找到，但是他所販賣的並不是動物，而是“夢”（伯爵語）。伯爵的夢，是用滅絕的手段替自己和各類被人類滅絕的動物向人類複仇，所以在他的店中購買了寵物的人類大多都會神秘死亡（被吃了……）。茶如果去那的話應該能很輕松就吃飽吧。
茶大最近身體不好？大概是泡茶泡得太辛苦了，好好休息下吧，健康最重要。
不過會有幾天喝不到茶大的茶啊……

----------


## 時雨秋幻

> 嗯，說起甜品。
> 我還記得，我第一次泡甜茶的時候，大家都嚇呆了XD(被毆飛)


那是因為茶給獸的苦味印象已經固定了吶。（指穿）（茶）
突然換成甜的當然會不習慣XD（被毆飛）


回25/1：
其實在字裡行間中就大概嚐出了些許隱藏於其中的苦味。（苦笑）
看了後來的解說也得到了印證。




> 親情、友情、愛情，這三者是不可缺少，同時又不可互補的。


所言甚是。
就因為這三者缺一不可，在面對其中兩者必須擇一的抉擇時總令人感到兩難。

最後，茶也該多注意身體才是。
對我來說喝不到茶是個極大的缺口呀－－（抱頭）（被毆飛）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　银狼之吻︰
喔，那麼說，那是跟一天一杯茶同類型的短篇故事集？
好像好有趣呢，哪天去看看好了(笑)。

唉，我的身體就是那麼差勁(死)。
我真是一杯弱不禁風的可憐茶啊……(被打)

不過我的復原力很好(指精神上。身體的復原很差OTL)。
所以最多只會停一兩天而已(茶)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
嗯，這個。我現在計劃下一次「噴茶計劃」(炸)。
到時候又要令大家噴茶啦XD(被端)

唉，注意身體嘛……
我就是非常病弱……(死)

我泡不了茶，心裏也怪不舒服。
看來我中茶毒也不淺(汗)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

注意︰這是血腥茶。

一天一杯茶︰魔(26/1)

　　「嗯，你所目擊的就是這樣了吧。這是你的口供，你看看有沒有問題？」

　　我接過警員遞給我的口供簿子，隨便看了一下，便點頭說「沒問題」。

　　「好了，」一個女警員拍了拍我肩膀，說︰「辛苦你了。你先回家休息吧。最近這裏不安全，我們派車子送你回去。」

　　在車上，我把自己的頭埋進懷中，靜悄悄地啜泣著。

　　為什麼……為什麼一定要是我呢？



　　最近這區發生了很多殺人案。所有的案都有兩個共通點。第一個，死者全都是被蠻力硬生生撕碎致死的，身上遍佈爪牙的傷痕，就像被什麼猛獸襲擊。

　　第二個共通點，我都是所有案件的唯一目擊者。

　　那手腳被扭斷扭爛，如同壞掉的木偶的屍體……

　　那被空懸的粉色腸子，那還砰砰在跳的淡紅心臟……

　　那用鮮血、內臟汁液繪出來的壁畫……

　　一次又一次地出現在我眼前。

　　刻骨銘心到不可磨滅。

　　為什麼，為什麼一定要讓我看到這些東西呢？



　　突然車子顛簸了一下，把我從惡夢中震醒。

　　車子不再動了。我睜開眼，發覺滿地是血。

　　該不會……

　　我緩緩地抬起頭，我看到坐在前座的司機背對著我。他的頭還在，還好。

　　我呼了一口氣，轉眼望向車窗外的景色。

　　就在這一刻，我看到司機脖子以下的身體，坐在我左邊。他的手腳，全放在我右邊。

　　「啊！」我嚇得跳了一下，頭不小心撞到車頂。

　　被掛在前座椅背上的頭，被撞了下來。我看到他的眼睛——不，他沒有眼睛。他已不能說話，但他的怨恨，從他臉上的兩個紅紅黑黑的空洞透出來。

　　「為什麼我要被分屍？」他說。

　　「啊啊啊——！」



　　我把自己關進獨立病房裏，無論門外的爸爸怎麼叫喚也不肯出來。

　　「離我遠一點，不然你會死的！」我大叫︰「走！不要管我！」

　　這些觸目驚心的血腥場面，我再也不要看下去了。那個殺人魔，總是要讓我看到他的「作品」。只要我在的地方，就有那殺人魔存在。

　　雖然大家都說，我這個小孩，不可能會把一個人給扯碎，而各方面的證據也證明了這一點。不過，無論是我殺的，抑或是那殺人魔殺的，都沒有關係了。

　　我的存在就只會害死人而已。



　　『你在幹什麼？』

　　就在我要用偷來的刀子往自己的手腕割下去時，一隻白色的爪子按住了我。有頭白狼竟阻止我自殺。

　　「你是怎麼進來的？」我把刀指著牠︰「走開，不要過來！」

　　『為什麼不要過來？難道你要殺我麼？』白狼硬是把身子靠過來。

　　「有個殺人魔跟著我，你會被殺死的！」我把牠推開。突然，我看到白狼身後有個海藍色的身影正往這裏接近。他的右手還拿著刀子……

　　「他來了，他來了！」我指著白狼的後面︰「快走呀！」

　　『什麼？在我後面？』牠笑道︰『你是不是指錯方向了？是在你裏面才對。』

　　我低頭一看。自己全身竟長滿藍色的毛髮，手腳變得細長，還有著尖銳的爪子。

　　我馬上往牆上的鏡子看去。啊！我竟然變成了一頭狼！

　　『你一直想要逃避的殺人魔，不就一直在你心中嗎？』白狼陰聲細氣地說︰『逃不掉的，逃不掉的。呵呵……』

　　「不要！」

　　我只覺眼前一黑……



　　滴……滴……

　　好像有什麼東西滴在我臉上。

　　我張眼一看。一個男人靠在牆上，他的額頭被釘了把刀子。血就從那傷口緩緩流著。

　　「爸爸！」我驚得大叫。

　　「唔……」他還有知覺，他竟然還有知覺，還要受痛苦的折磨。

　　我伸手正要摟著爸爸。誰不知，手才一伸出去，就變成了一隻藍色，閃著鋒芒的大爪，往爸爸額上的刀子抓去。

　　「不！」

　　然而我的手卻沒聽到我的指示。它把刀子按得更深，刀刃完全沒入爸爸的額頭。

　　只見爸爸的雙眼被突如其來的血壓給壓出來，然而卻還被神經線連著，沒真的迸出來。兩顆眼球垂下，像鐘擺般搖來搖去，還不時互相敲擊。

　　我那已變成怪物一樣的藍色右手，握著刀子，在爸爸的身體上劃下一條對稱軸。爸爸被分成兩半了。

　　直至旁人大聲尖叫，我的手才變回正常的手。

　　不過有些事情，是怎麼也變不回正常的。



　　「哇啊！這孩子殺人了啦！」

　　「他的手還會變形！好恐怖！」

　　「他是什麼東西？」

　　醫院裏的人全都驚慌走避，但都沒有逃走，只是圍成一個大圓圈，討論在圓心的我。他們不時發出害怕的尖叫，以及……

　　「魔鬼！妖怪！」

　　以及難聽極了的說話。

　　「我不是——」

　　我才剛說話，人群就馬上往外退後幾步，生怕我會吃了他們似的。

　　「呃……」

　　我把心一橫，撿起地上的刀子往自己心臟刺去。

　　然而，我的左手又瞬間變了形，把刀子捏碎。

　　我徹底地絕望了。



　　『哈哈哈……』

　　我的眼前浮現了一個藍色的狼人。不過牠的聲音竟是從我腦海裏發出。

　　我看看周圍，竟沒有一個人注視到那狼人的存在。

　　『不用張望了，只有你才能看到我。』牠笑著說︰『我現在住在你的心裏。』

　　「你！你是誰？」我問道︰「為什麼你要找上我？」

　　『因為好玩呀。』牠的身影消失，又立即在我背面出現。『看著一個才十歲的小孩子要受這種痛苦，我真是高興得樂了呢。』

　　「你……竟然把這個當成一種玩意……」

　　『難道你沒有一刻開心過嗎？當你看見有人死掉的時候，難道你覺得有一絲的愉快嗎？』

　　「我怎麼可能會這樣想！」我大喊。

　　『不，你有。』牠從後面摟著我，把手按在我左邊胸口上。『我就住在你的心裏，我都清楚呢。』

　　「……」我已經不知道我可以說什麼了。

　　『或者，』牠抓住了我的手。『讓你體驗一下好了。』



　　我眼前的事物迅速飄移。等到我再次能看清東西時，我已站在一個女人上面，兩隻已變形的手掐住她的脖子。

　　「救……救命……咳。」她不斷掙扎、求救著。

　　我想把自己的藍色大爪子放開。

　　然而我的心卻叫我︰再掐緊些，再掐緊些。

　　再掐緊些。

_____________________________________________________________


噢，對了。這是在「畫」出現的獸友。
已經有獸猜中嚕，牠是風佐笨狼(茶)。
牠可是完全黑暗型的呢XD(炸)

最近我在看妖精的旋律(Elfen Lied)。
看得太多的後果，就是我昨天作夢，夢到自己拿著一把鐵鎚在虐殺小動物(汗)。
我還在一邊猛擊頭部，一邊笑︰「不夠過癮呢。」
唉，我果然什麼時候都那麼糟糕(死)。

所以就成了這杯茶(茶)。
嗯……血腥味還是不夠濃。
不，我原本是想說︰要如何折磨一個人才是最恐怖的(炸)。
這應該差不多了吧(呆)？

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 魔(26/1)
嗯~飄有些許血腥味的茶還不錯喝耶~  :Very Happy:  

這種折磨人的方法真是夠狠了  :Twisted Evil:  
親手將身邊的人殺掉分屍~自己又死不了  :wuffer_pissed:  

不過看了這些人的死法...我...我要準備吃晚餐耶~  :Shocked:  
果然~飯前飯後睡前不太適合喝有血腥味的茶...(甜茶可以)
對了~謝謝茶大寫的文喔!辛苦了... (90度鞠躬)   :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/26 魔

終於喝到甜茶(?)了~
這篇是越看越高興阿~
可是茶做那種夢好怪.....
某貓只夢過自己變成獸人~在路上殺戮著
直到全身被染成紅褐色~手上是一顆顆的心臟~
然後就醒來了~(茶)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

我都不知道原來我壞到這種程度  :狐狸冷汗:  

這個主角最後的下場大概是活活嚇死吧  :狐狸奸笑:  

對了關於之前的那個括號裡的聲音(就是我啦～

其實只是想要製造一點"笑"果，結果好像不太成功(你又看不到別人在電腦前做什麼動作


無心的回應


(我看是要加長回應的長度賺樂園幣吧

你這樣說我太傷心了(最好傷心死

以上純粹惡搞，以下回歸正題(哪門子的正題= =

至於要怎麼殺死一個人最激烈

1)精神折魔
我想茶大這一個已經算是精神折磨理相當經典的了

2)肉體折磨
分屍、斷頭、爆炸、用各種武器殺人，這接死的有點快，不過都有爆血

3)自殺
這算最溫和的吧(他是說把幻想那些除掉
跳樓、引爆......


給茶的密文



以下純粹唬爛

    要不要下次試試看讓主角一刀一刀的切下自己的肉然後茶大一口主角一口呢？(天阿～這個世界大亂了

亂才好(要是世界上的人都那麼邪惡，也是時候該拿出我的秘密武器的時候了！

請便

(死亡筆記本我要斬除世界邪惡的根源，我是新世界的神

他瘋了，別理他(我第一個要殺的人當然是你

好像扯太遠了...

算了，謝謝茶大把小獸寫出來(他本來打成茶"爸"

你閉嘴！真該找個人制制你

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

哈哈!!

今天的茶加了血阿!

很好喝呢!(舔舔嘴)

小獸也想吃人肉阿(咬咬牙  :wuffer_bloody:  )

不想殺人  手卻自己殺人

想自我了斷   卻又無法自我了斷

正式我吃晚餐前的好配菜阿!(邪笑)

好啦!吃晚飯嚕~~~(被滅)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰安魂曲異(27/1)

　　今天已經是第四天了。前三天來，我都有不少下手機會，但我都錯過了。

　　明明目標只是一個小女孩，但我卻下不了手。

　　作為一個殺手，我是不容許我手下留情的。所以，今天我放棄以往的距離狙擊，直接上門辦事。



　　我費了一點功夫，便把女孩的家門給破了。

　　『等等。』

　　我回頭一看，竟是一頭藍色的狐狸在叫我。

　　『你身上有很重的殺氣。你該不會是想對屋子裏的人不利吧？』牠盯在我說。

　　「我是殺手。有人委託我殺一個女孩。」我坦白答。反正我覺得一頭狐狸礙不了事。

　　『我看你前幾天在附近的天台。你原本想進行狙擊的，不過你下不了手。』牠似乎不懼怕我。

　　「今次不會。」我冷冷地答。

　　『只怕你殺不了一個使你著迷的小女孩。難道你覺得她該死嗎？』牠輕蔑地笑了笑。

　　「給我走。」我掏出手槍對著藍狐。牠知趣地離開了。



　　我把手槍收好，走進了女孩的家裏。女孩才剛醒來，一看到我，便天真地笑著，把我拉到去她的琴邊。

　　「叔叔你是來陪我玩的嗎？我最近學會了彈琴，叔叔你要聽嗎？」她不等我的回答，便把琴蓋打開，擺了琴譜，開始彈起琴來。

　　就是這琴聲。每次我一聽到她彈琴，我就禁不住心軟下來。這幾天來，也是因為這琴聲而使我下不了手的。

　　我把槍對準了女孩的頭。但還在她的世界裏遊戲，沒有察毫到死神已經來到她身邊。

　　在琴聲完結的瞬間，我扣下了扳機。

　　『難道你覺得她該死嗎？』藍狐的說話浮上心頭。

　　我的手顫了一下。

　　女孩頭上的蝴蝶髮飾被打了下來，而女孩則驚恐地看著我。

　　「對不起。叔叔想借妳這個東西一用。」我撿起了地上快要裂開的髮飾，便離開了女孩的家。

　　「喂，」我撥給當初介紹我這單子的仲介人。「我失手了，那女孩也逃脫了。你跟委託人說，我想直接跟他道歉。」

　　『終究，你還是過不了良心那一關啊。』之前逃走的藍狐又回來了。

　　「不過要我殺你，我過得了良心。」我對牠開了一槍。

　　『真偏心嘛。』牠苦笑了一下，側身避過子彈，再次逃走了。



　　第二天，我和委託人——女孩的父親，約好在一間咖啡店見面。

　　「抱歉。原本可以得手的，不過被你女兒戴著的這個髮飾給擋住了，她也乘機逃走了。」我拿出女孩的髮夾，裏頭還嵌著手槍子彈。「我失手了。我還給你雙倍的訂金，外加十萬元的道歉費，這單子我退了。」我把一個裝著錢的公文袋遞給他。

　　他也沒有說什麼。反正，他一開始就是為了他女兒的保險金，才聘殺手的。但願他得了錢，打消殺他女兒的念頭。

　　……我為什麼要那麼袒護那女孩呢？我和她可是素不相識呀。

　　該死，我這個殺手竟有了點人性。



　　『你殺不下手呵。』

　　我回到家裏，竟看到一頭白狼伏在沙發上看著我。

　　「你已經是第二次來了。上次你催我殺人，今一趟你想來幹啥？」我不滿地看著牠。牠是怎麼進來的家裏的？

　　『我委託你殺那女孩。』牠說，一副假正經的樣子。

　　「不接。你最好給我消失，不然……」我用槍指著牠。

　　『不要動不動就拿槍出來嘛。』牠無奈地笑笑，說︰『我只不過過來跟你說，就算你不殺那女孩，也不代表她會安全。』

　　我的心動了一下。「她怎麼了？」

　　『沒怎麼。只是我看到她父親在跟你道別後，便到雜貨店買了水果刀、手套和口罩。他可是故意走幾條街，找了間沒閉路電視，沒做帳項記錄的雜貨店才買呢。可見他立心不良喔。』

　　「……」我想了想。的確，這是一般人要殺人時，會用的避免留下在場證據的方法。

　　『他說會帶他女兒到○○公園裏玩……喂！』

　　我沒聽完白狼的話，便迅速走了。



　　夜晚的公園周圍非常冷清。只要沒有太大的騷動，就算是死了人，我看也要等到第二天才會被發現。

　　我走近公園，聽到一處草叢有不尋常的雜聲。我壓低了身子，減輕呼吸聲，慢慢接近那草叢。

　　「好痛……嗚哇哇……」這是小女孩的聲音。她正在哭。

　　「住嘴！反正妳也只是個沒用的廢物。」女孩的爸爸怒喝著︰「反倒是你死掉了，我就能拿到一筆保險金，到時我再去賭多少把也沒有問題，嘿！」

　　很好，我現在要委託我自己殺了你。



　　我衝上去，一手掩著女孩的眼睛，另一手扣下扳機，把女孩的父親給槍斃了。

　　「妳……妳沒事吧？」我用自己的身體遮住女孩的視線，好讓她看不到那噁心的東西。那傢伙不是人，無論活著還是死掉也是如此。

　　「我……好痛」她的眼淚都流出來了。

　　我看了看女孩的身體。她胸口處竟被插進了一把水果刀，血不住地從傷口流出來。我大概查看了一下，刀子插偏了，沒刺中女孩的心臟，大概是她父親技巧不熟所致。不過女孩的肺部卻被刺穿了。這麼說，女孩還是活不下來。

　　「我……好辛苦。」女孩艱難地喘色，面色白得發紫。

　　最終，女孩還是得死……

　　「妳乖。妳睡一覺之後便會沒事。」我逗著女孩，但手已繞到背後拿槍。

　　女孩閉上眼，小嘴輕輕顫動，像說什麼似的。

　　我細心聽，女孩在哼著她的鋼琴曲，那優美的，屬於那女孩的安魂曲。

　　我聽她哼完了整首曲，才開槍了結她的生命。

　　這槍聲，真是難聽極了。

_____________________________________________________________


因為小迪版主說想看不同的結局，所以我便打出來了(茶)。
不過，在我筆下的角色，從來都沒會好過的XD(被毆)

小迪你害一個無辜女孩死了兩次(指)(被毆飛)。

----------


## Triumph

回26/1:

本來很忙加上潛水中再加上懶得回......為什麼第8集會讓你發這個夢啊!?

我是看見露西把那些死小孩X屍的時候笑出來的說,

你不是狼來的嗎= =?

不過真的要寫血腥,非常建議你研究一下中世紀的刑罰,像是挖眼(blinding),挖空肚腹(embowelling),暗牢(oubliette),刺死(impaling)等等

唯一沒想到就是你會特地去看ef......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回26/1魔

風佐大好恐怖呀XD

會跑進別人心裡面

回27/1安魂曲

這篇應該是主角的另一種做法吧，加了一點血味。

----------


## 雲月

回覆1/27 安魂曲異

阿阿~小迪害無辜的小女孩兩.....(踢飛)
這杯茶某貓居然感動了一下.....
難道是因為「很好，我現在要委託我自己殺了你。」
這句話嗎~?(被拖)
看到茶趴在沙發上....某貓幻想到很糟糕的地方去了(遭鬼隱)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回文回到一半~網路斷線...(~消音~) 重新連線重打一便...

回應 安魂曲異(27/1)
這個該死的賭鬼，錢輸光了~竟然把歪腦筋動到自己女兒身上...
死吧~這該死的傢伙...(罪有應得)~殺...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
難到~殺手的良心發現嗎??想要去公園救小女孩??

想像了一下茶趴在沙發上的畫面~還滿可愛的說~(啥?)

話說~小狼我茶毒中的滿深的~昨天沒來喝茶~晚上就睡不好...
今天~下午喝一杯~晚上喝一杯~今晚可以好好睡啦  :Wink:  

題外話:死蚊子~不要在我耳邊飛來飛去啦~  :Mad:  
發現蚊子...別跑...電蚊拍攻擊...殺~死吧~蚊子!!

----------


## 風佐笨狼

27/1

現在要說一些上一篇忘記說的話

=ˇ=茶大的大頭變了！一開始還以為是有新獸友中茶毒的說XDDD(結果是茶毒帶原者

很可愛的一篇文(好怪的形容詞

為自己唱的安眠曲阿，還是說是為了那位有點人性的殺手呢
抱怨(加一點點傷心

    殺手本來就不該有人性的嘛，這種東西只會使的自己混亂，就像之前說的，狼如果憐惜羊那就乾脆吃素算了    
    


茶大阿～別怪小迪版主了[我知道你沒有，也不會XDD]，能死兩次是這篇文章主角的榮幸阿，到目前為止只出現三篇這種文的說

----------


## tsume

*回 魔:*
原來是風佐笨狼@@......
嗚...看來我的殺人技術被挑戰了@@......
不行!!要回去多修行才行>"<!!!!!

*回 安魂曲異:*
這次結局還好
這種的不會對食物產生憐憫心XD~(被打)
嘛...這種父親還真壞@@......
茶不要把他們父女一起吃掉
其中隻留個蒼,別讓他們靈魂在肚子裡相遇(?)

----------


## 银狼之吻

茶大把兩天的茶補泡出來真是辛苦了~
《魔》的血腥程度還好，裏面殺主角父親的手法有些像《但丁俱樂部》裏殺死“離間者”的方法~
嗯，如果要看些讓人死得很痛苦的方法的話……可以去查一下滿清十大酷刑，不過切記，保持空腹狀態，不然……清理房間是很累人的~
《安魂曲》的重制版很不錯啊，感覺把人性的黑暗更好地表現出來了~
《妖精的旋律》啊，聽同學介紹過，不過沒看過~
多謝款待，期待明天的茶~

茶大進來

    D伯爵是漫畫《恐怖寵物店》裏的主要角色，該部作品是由一個個以“D”開頭的英文單詞命名的短篇故事所構成的。      茶大要注意身體哦，健康才是最重要的，祝你早日康複~

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶暫停告示

因為由些事情在我心裏打了個死結，我現在再也不能寫下去了。
所以，一天一杯茶得暫停了。
要暫停多久，我自己也不知道。可能是一天，一星期，或者，永遠。
抱歉，或許以後再沒有那杯糟糕的苦茶存在了。
如果我真的能解開心中的結，我會回來這裏，繼續為大家泡茶的。
不過，在那以前，請先讓我做回一個普通的人，去面對一個不普通的問題。



偽．一天一杯茶︰死結

　　我心中有個死結。它是在很久之前——至少三年前，就開始在我心中糾結了。

　　我一直，都沒有把它當成一個問題。我只是在逃避。變成狼啊，變成狼最好了，可以在那幻想出來的草原上奔跑，讓那些問題永遠都碰不到邊。

　　可惜我錯了。我根本不是一頭狼，我甚至不是一個人。我只是頭鴕鳥，一頭遇到問題，就只會把頭埋進沙裏，以為我看不到，就當作什麼事都沒有發生的鴕鳥。

　　我一直覺得《掩耳盜鈴》的故事很可笑。可現在一比較，我覺得我自己更可笑。至少那個賊只是笨，不知道敲鐘會驚醒周圍的人。而我，明知道有些事是錯誤的，卻還心甘情願地踩進去深坑，非要把自己跌個頭破血流不可。我真是無藥可救。

　　就是這種做對事不做，錯事卻做得十足有餘，而且做錯也不肯改的性格，讓原本一個小活結，糾糾纏纏到現在這個大死結。



　　是的，我栽倒了。至少對我而言，我栽倒了。或許對你們來說，這只是小事一樁，不過我卻怎麼也放不下。

　　該死的是，我並沒有跌死，卻跌了個要死不死，要活不活的尷尬位置。我現在向前也不是，向後也不是，原地停留更不是。唉，難道要我往上飛麼？

　　不過，沒有這一栽倒，或許我一輩子也不會注意到我心中竟有如此大問題。或許我要遲過十幾年才會發現，不過在那時候，那死結就要把我勒死了。

　　我從沒想過我會跌得如此狼狽。我現在站不起來了。但我現在希望的，卻不是一對溫暖有力的手把我扶起，我只希望有個冷冰冰的扶手，足夠把我撐起來就夠了。我是個沈默的人，我不希望有太多人知道我自己。

　　不過，我現在兩種「手」都沒有。我只能坐在那看不見天的深淵裏獨個兒哭著。哭？為什麼哭？很多人不是都說過，哭是不能解決問題的麼？

　　我想起來了，這是我說的。

　　現在我要回答自己︰哭解決不了問題，但若果不哭，問題解決不了。

　　人心總是要流過幾淌淚，滴過幾次血，才能明白一些道理。沒跌倒過就不懂得走路，沒失敗過就不知道成功。

　　我曾經看過有關醫學的書藉。原來骨折過再復原的手，會比沒骨折過的來得堅硬。

　　那麼，被死結綑綁過的心，會不會變得更堅強？我也希望如此，但前提是，我的心沒因為這個死結而化成一灘泥漿才好。



　　好了，或許我應該說回現在。我眼前有個積累了三年的死結。我不知道解不解得開。

　　不，這一定能解開，差別在於解開的方式罷了。

　　我啊，實在不知道，應該用兩隻手去解開，還是用四隻手，甚至更多，來解開它。也許，乾脆不要解開，任由它自己消失。

　　噢，該死的鴕鳥病又發作了。看來我得往自己的腦袋重打一百大板。

_____________________________________________________________


純粹是心之所致打出來的，所以這幾乎沒有內涵可言。
……果然，我這個笨蛋，就只會泡難喝的茶。

----------


## 小樂

回覆:暫停告示、偽．死結(N/A) 

希望能茶大能解開心中的結啦..

其實走ㄧ趟休羅路也不是壞事

想要成長當然相對的也有代價

希望茶大在回來時..

已經不是會被這種挫折打敗的人了!! XD

不過你要記得 ~

永遠會有獸在這裡等你泡出更好的茶歐 ~ ! XD

----------


## 雲月

回覆:暫停告示、偽．死結(N/A)

茶....別這樣自嘲嗎....
沒有人是笨蛋....
茶要打起精神阿....
有什麼事情不要悶在心底...說出來給大家分擔
所許這樣對汝有點幫助阿....
而且如果茶"泡"的是難"喝"的"茶"....
那什麼還有人"喝"呢?.....

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 暫停告示、偽．死結(N/A)

願茶大心中的結能早日解開  :Wink:  

茶大泡的茶始終都是那麼的好喝(真心話)

如果方便的話可以將心事說出來~大家可以幫您分擔...

如果是有什麼事情無法解決~大家可以幫您想想辦法...

茶大加油~本小狼永遠支持你  :wuffer_angel:  

最後再次謝謝茶大幫小狼我泡的茶~(敬禮)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

期盼你能早日歸來



茶，有死結(一開始讀文的時候，其實我很錯愕

我印象中的茶大永遠的是樂天的，總是和我們嘻嘻哈哈

打出一篇篇的文來讓我們開心

不過，也許表面上開朗，心裡有更多說不出的苦吧

我們都是支持你的，這已經是我第很多次說這句話了

我喜歡茶，當然是友誼

所以盼望茶能早日走出死結

不管茶什麼時候回來，我很樂意等茶    
    




點擊以顯示隱藏內容


以下是個人看法

若有傷到請包含，請準備好在點


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





> 果然，我這個笨蛋，就只會泡難喝的茶。


茶不是笨蛋，就我的觀點不是

不過你如果只是這樣墮落的話，那你就比笨蛋還不如了

如果你泡的是難喝的茶，那就不會有人中茶毒

就不會有這麼多獸友聚集在這些文章裡

你的文曾經讓多少獸歡笑

你可曾想過，你的文對我們造成多少影響(至少對我影響很大

我不知道你的心結是什麼，我自然也沒辦法幫你解開

但如果你需要一個傾吐的對象，我保持我在之前回文時的說法：我很樂意為茶大服務    
    







點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    以下是稍微輕鬆一點的對談，等茶大心情調適好在進來


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    好啦，不要老是板著臉

關於：


> 變成狼啊，變成狼最好了，可以在那幻想出來的草原上奔跑，讓那些問題永遠都碰不到邊。


這點

我持肯定看法，畢竟來樂園本來就不是來找麻煩的

你是來放鬆的，有幻想是件好事，至少比在現實中沉沒來的好多了

說真的，茶大所說的駝鳥心態，其實並沒有茶大想像中那麼嚴重

我希望茶大能好好認清楚，如果你面對這個結解不開時，我們這幫獸友會很樂意拿出剪刀替你剪斷的    
    




以上所有文章都是小獸持個人看法

若造成身體、心理上的不是，還請見諒忽略

----------


## VARARA

把茶倒著喝XD(炸)

回1/27:
仍然是[貪]阿...
人類總是貪
只顧享受罪中之樂
卻不知道，有方法可以使他們心靈更快樂滿足...
但聽到這方法，他們又不相信，不去追尋...
只顧讓自己陷在罪中...

披著人皮的我，仍有深深的悲痛...

回1/26:

這已經到在下的看血極限了(汗)
人類該死，卻又不該死...
以際遇來說，人類與萬物的結局都是一樣的--------
回歸最初的塵土，空存於家人親友的記憶中.
看見萬物內在的需要，並滿足之...
人人都可以是和平偉人.
各位願不願意將自己化成良善的光，去照耀他人呢?(笑)

人和萬物其實並沒有甚麼差別
富翁與乞丐其實也沒有甚麼差別--------他們，都會死.
某位征服大半路地的偉人，在死前叫部屬把棺材的手邊部分挖空，讓遺體可以露出來.
[我白白的來，也白白的去.]
其實大家可以去想想看，如何讓自己知足ˋ快樂.
菲律賓是世界上經濟很落後的地方
但，菲律賓的[快樂指數]卻遠遠勝過台灣-----------------------
那邊，幾乎沒有自殺...甚至有人會問----------
[自殺可以吃嗎?](炸)

有時候感覺，宗教似乎是個不錯的方法(笑)

回1/25:
開始的感覺好溫暖，好舒服XD~~
中間，茶被抱的樣子好棒(*///*+)
va vara....XDDDD
嗯，以我遇到的例子來說，人類是無法靠自己這麼幸福的...
那小孩展現出的滿足，我認為只有超凡的聖人才能做到
很懷疑這小孩是不是基督徒?XD
(就我接觸到的基督徒，他們都知足常樂，人都很好@@...是不是因為堅信永生，所以看淡世間萬物，默默為他人服務呢.......(思考))

回1/24:
[　『嗚嗷。』 

　　這熟悉的叫聲是……？ ]
va...vara@@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(狂奔)
好可愛好可愛好可愛好可愛好可愛(loopx無限)
不行阿茶妳這樣會害我想拉著你轉圈圈的(被打XD)
原來....我們都是
可˙愛˙系˙的!(核爆XD)
---------
看到後面，我發抖了XD
(不要轉圈了(炸炸炸炸炸XD))
嗯...由影的根基來操縱光的力量嗎?
非常後現代的想法XD
嗯....但兩者可以同時存在嗎@@?
目前定理現象，不是光吞噬影....
就是影讓著光
總是看到，太陽下山後，天才變黑...
於是，我認為是光讓出空間給黑暗
目前倒是沒有看到影去把光吞噬的@@....(思LOOP)

回1/23:
倒著看才發現自己教過她
回應的話，與1/27差不多....

悲嘆生命的流逝。
世界上，每秒鐘都有人死去
但他們卻從未發現讓自己滿足的方法－－
這滿足的方法不是貪
而是心靈上平靜的安慰。

真希望大家都能知道這個方法......

回1/22:
留給人無限的想像空間阿@@
尤其是最後一個畫面，若是心術不正的人大概都會發毛吧！
看完之後，有個省思。
難道人類只能享受罪中之樂嗎？
拆毀ˋ破壞－－這些都不是人原本的樣貌阿。
這讓我想到桃花源的生活。
並不是桃花源的環境讓人們如此和善－－
而是桃花源的人心都正潔無垢。
從你我開始做起，豈不很好嗎？

回1/21:
(汗)
若屍體詳細的表情可以弄出來，會更逼真......(但是我大概會發抖到暈倒囧)
描繪恐怖的功力又進步些了@@
我是認為，沒有人該死－－
就因為那人心中所存的一丁點良善。
人類，很醜陋。
但，看在醜陋之中的一點點善意上，那個人就不該死。
我不信世界上會有完全邪惡的人，除非那人被鬼附身了。

回1/20:
最近有玩過類似的遊戲耶XD(營會的時候)
但是沒有抽牌，殺手是主持人選定的@@
還有，沒有醫生＠＠
（這可以大家過年時玩喔＠＠！還好我家是大家庭ＸＤ）
目前有個想像－－
會不會有喪心病狂的人真的這樣玩呢.......？

回1/19:
[我忍不住讚嘆道。果肉的口感爽脆，一口咬下去便是「喀」一聲的清脆。在同時間，果肉裏豐富的汁液完迸發出來。果汁很甜美，卻又不致於膩的地步，這是一種如同一股清泉在口腔裏爆發般的清爽的甜美。 ]
這段描寫得太棒了@@我也想吃(口水)

最近由於依些原因，除了早餐ˋ水果汁ˋ水以外，我甚麼都不吃。
一方面省錢，二方面也可以調理生體，三方面我有另外的神祕理由ＸＤ

只要吃了果子就會跟茶一樣嗎？（發抖）
這讓我想到伊甸園的善惡樹果，吃了就讓人陷入死亡的罪中呢＠＠

今天早上看到最新的茶，艇難過的......
回覆:暫停告示、偽．死結(N/A)
或許我有方法可以幫你
你願意接受嗎?
你願意相信嗎?
信了，滿足便會流暢你心
信了，一切都會由不好轉為好
這個方法，請看看隱藏內容
很希望大家都能相信－－
因為這個方法，不知幫我度過多少難關。


這方法可以幫助你!




(自行加上)人總有許多困難，有甚麼方法可以幫你呢？（此行為自行加上）

你聽過



四個屬靈的定律嗎？



正如有許多物理的定律管理著這個物質的宇宙，同樣，也有一些屬靈的定律管理著你和神的關係。







第一個定律 : 神愛你，並且為你的生命有一奇妙的計劃。



神的愛



因為聖經記載說:「神愛世人，甚至將祂的獨生子(耶穌) 賜給他們，，叫一切信祂的，不至滅亡，反得永生。」(約翰福音3：16)



神的計劃



耶穌說：「我來了是要叫人得生命，並且得的更豐盛。」(更有意義的生活)

(約翰福音10：10)



　



為甚麼大多數的人，沒有經驗過這種豐盛的生命呢 ?



　



因為



第二個定律 :人因有罪而與神隔絕，

所以不能知道並經驗神的愛和神為他生命的計劃。



人因有罪



「因為世人都犯了罪，虧缺了神的榮耀。」(羅馬書3：23)



神創造人原是要人享受與祂同在一起的快樂，但因各人任性，偏行已路，背向真神，以致與神隔絕。這種向神任性的態度，使人對神漠不關心或公開反對，就是聖經所說的罪。



與神隔絕



「因為罪的工價乃是死。」(靈性與神隔絕)(羅買書6：23)



聖潔的神與有罪的人中間，有如深淵隔絕。雖然人不斷地用自己的方法，就如善行、道德、宗教、哲學等，來尋求神和豐盛和生命，但總得不著。



　



這個難題的答案是甚麼呢 ?



　



第三個定律 :耶穌基督是神為人的罪所預備的唯一救法。



藉著祂你可以知道並經驗神的愛和神為你生命的計劃。



耶穌為我們死



「唯有基督在我們還作罪人的時候為我們死，神的愛就在此向我們顯明了。」

(羅馬書5： :Cool: 



耶穌從死裡復活



「基督照聖經所說，為我們的罪死了，而且埋葬了，又照聖經所說，第三天復活了，並且顯給磯法看，然後顯給十二使徒看，後來一時顯給五百多弟兄看。」

(哥林多前書15：3~6)



耶穌基督是唯一的道路



耶穌說：「我就是道路、真理、生命；若不藉著我，沒有人能到父(神)那裡去。」

(約翰福音14：6)



神差祂的兒子耶穌基督，為我們的罪死在十字架上，成為神與人中間的橋樑，溝通了兩者之間的深淵。



　



光知道以上三個定律,還不夠.....



　



第四個定律 :我們必須親自接受耶穌基督作救主和生命的主。



這樣我們才能知道並經驗神的愛和神為我們生命的計劃。



我們必須接受基督



「凡接待祂的，就是信祂名的人，祂就賜他們權柄，作神兒女。」(約翰福音1：12)



我們藉著信心接受基督



「你們得救是本乎恩，也因著信，這並不是出於自己，乃是神所賜的，也不是出於行為，免得人自誇 。」(以弗所書2：8，9)



我們必須親自邀請基督進入心中



耶穌說：「看哪！我站在門外叩門，若有聽我聲音就開門的，我要進到他那裡去。」(啟示錄3：20)



接受基督包括從自我轉向神，相信基督進入我們的生命，赦免我們的罪，使我們成為神所喜悅的人。人只在理智上同意關於基督的真理，或只有一些情感的經驗，都是不夠的。



你現在就可以藉著禱告接受基督



(禱告就是和神交談)



神知道你的心，祂看重你內心的態度，過於你的言語，下面的的禱告可作考：



「神啊，我需要你。我願意打開心門接受耶穌作我的救主和生命的主。感謝你赦免我的罪，求你管理我的一生，使我成為你所喜悅的人。 奉主耶穌名禱告，阿門。」







這禱告是否合乎你的心願？



如果是，請你現在作同樣的禱告，基督就會照著祂的應許進入你的生命。



　







　



附錄 :說明



怎樣知道基督自己在你的生命中



你有沒有請基督進入你的生命？根據啟示錄3：20神的應許，現在基督是否在你心裡？基督應許進入你的生命，祂會失信嗎？你有什麼根據知道神答應了你的禱告？

(根據神的信實和祂可靠話—聖經)



　



聖經應許凡接受基督的人都有永生



「這見證就是神賜給我們永生，這永生也是在祂兒子裡啊。人有了神的兒子就有生命，沒有神的兒子就有生命。我將這些話寫給你們信奉神兒子之名的人，要叫你們知道自己有永生。」 (約翰一書5：11~13)



要常常感謝神，因為基督已進入你的生命，並且永不離開你。(希伯來書13：5)

當你照著神的應許，請祂進人你心時，就能知道復活的基督已在你的生命中，並且已將永生賜給你，因為祂絕不會欺騙你。



　



關於感覺怎樣呢?



　



不要依靠感覺



我們信仰的根據，是聖經可靠的應許，不是我們容易改變的感覺。基督徒的信心生活是根據神的信實和聖經的可靠。下面火車圖表說明事實(神和祂的話)、信心(我們信靠神和祂的話)、和感覺(我們信靠和順服的結果)三者之間的關係。



車頭不論有沒有車廂都可以開動。但是若用車廂拉重車頭是不可能的。照樣，我們基督徒不應該靠感覺或情緒，而是把我們的信心放在神的信實和祂話語的應許上。



　



現在你已經接受了基督



當你憑信心接受基督的時候，你的生命已經發生了許多改變，至少包括下面幾點：



1. 基督已經進入你的生命(啟示錄3：20；歌羅西書1：27)。



2. 你的罪已經得到赦免(歌羅西書2：13)。



3. 你已經為神的兒女(約翰福音1：12)。



4. 你已經開始了神為你的生命有一奇妙的計劃(約翰福音10：10；哥林多後書5：17；帖撒羅尼迦前書5：1 :Cool: 。



接受基督實在是你人生中最奇妙的事。你現在願意禱告，感謝神為你所做事嗎？

感謝的禱告就是信心表示。



　



屬靈生命長進的建議



屬靈生命的長進是從信靠耶穌基督而來。「義人必因信得生」(加拉太書3：11)。信心的生活會使你在凡事上更依靠神，並實行下面個項：



1. 每天向神禱告(約翰福音15：7)



2. 每天研讀聖經(使徒行傳17：11)—可從約翰福音開始。



3. 時刻順服神(約翰福音14：21)



4. 每天藉著你的生活言行為基督作見證(馬太福音4：19；約翰福音15： :Cool: 。



5. 在你一切所行的事上，都依靠神(彼得前書5：7)。



6. 讓聖靈管理你每天的生活，並賜你能力為基督作見證(加拉太書5：16，17；使徒行傳1： :Cool: 。



　



參加教會的重要



希伯來書10：25教訓我們：「不可停止聚會……。」幾根木材一起燃燒就光熱倍增，若將一根抽出，放在一旁，熱火就會熄滅。你和其他基督徒的關係也是一樣。如果你尚未加入教會，不必等人邀請，請主動到附近去參加尊崇耶穌基督，並傳揚聖經真理的教會。從這個星期開始，並請計劃經常按時去參加教會的聚會。



　耶穌是現代人的希望！



　耶穌更是你人生的希望，只要你願意，現在就能得到永不失望的希望。

嗯，以下是自己的補充。
禱告其實很簡單－－當你相信祂的存在，祂便會幫助你。
打個比方
就如同我現在跟你對話一樣，我倆正在做［交流］。
禱告的話，就是向神作交流。
神存不存在？
問這個問題前，大家可以想想：
［鬼存不存在呢？］

我們基督徒，是敬拜那創造［宇宙萬物］的真神。
按照祂聖經上的應許，我們信心堅定，相信神會親自動工幫助我們，於是－－
我們得以度過許多難關，我們得以快樂地度過每一天。

你願意相信嗎？
這是個選擇。
信了，就能受這位宇宙創造者的幫助
不信，就只能倚靠自己人類有限的力量去解開－－（個人經驗：通常是越來越不好......）
盼望你能相信。有問題可以問我這位Ｋ隆人（笑）。

以及，在下的［我是Ｋ隆人］這份信念是建立於我這份信仰上面的。
有興趣嗎？
請私信給我ＸＤ

我會為你天天禱告，求神幫助你！




ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## tsume

嗚...
茶竟然要停了=口=
發生甚麼事嗎?
不好意思小的也不是很會安慰人
但真的希望茶能快點好轉阿>"<
看到有獸難過我心裡也很難過阿@@......

----------


## 银狼之吻

擁有信仰,的確能夠幫助世人走出困境,感受到生命的意義啊。
笨狼並沒有什麽特定的信仰，只是很欣賞那些信仰所要教給世人的信念。
茶大的心結，如果有了信仰的力量，應該能夠早日解決的。
茶大，你並不是傻瓜，也不是鴕鳥。
如果你是傻瓜，你每天泡出來的茶就不會吸引那麽多的關注。
如果你是鴕鳥，你也不會在這個時候跳出來直面心中的死結。
就算是傻瓜又如何？愚者千慮，必有一得。你不斷在思考著，如你所說，思考了三年了吧，所以就算你是傻瓜也一定有著豐厚的收獲。
就算是鴕鳥又如何？鴕鳥將頭埋在沙下並不是爲了逃避，而是通過這個方法來感受即將到來的危機來臨自何方，能夠早些準備好應對的方法。如你所說，將頭埋於沙下三年了吧，那麽一定在你的心中某個角落，已經做好了應對這個死結的方法準備。
相信自己的能力，不要無故地否定自我。
茶大一定能夠解決這個死結，然後再回到我們這裏的，一定可以的。
呵呵，最近無法戰勝自己的人還真多，我的一個朋友也因爲心中的結無法釋懷而郁郁寡歡，一蹶不振。
他是個不願長大的孩子，一直渴望著別人來幫助他。
但是，最後，他還是選擇了成長，憑借自己的力量去解開自己心中的結。
茶大給我的感覺是個成熟的，可靠的前輩，對世界有著自己獨特的見解，所以，笨狼相信你一定可以解開這個結，然後得到進一步成長！
抱歉，茶大，笨狼的話有可能會傷到你，但是這些都是我想對你說的真心話，希望你能夠諒解。也許笨狼可能幫不上你什麽，但是，如果可以的話有什麽煩心事可以向我傾訴，笨狼願意做你的傾聽者。
振作起來吧，我們可還期待著你的茶哦~

老樣子，謝謝你的款待，期待著你全新的茶。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回暫停告示、偽‧死結

一天一杯茶要暫停了阿，不過希望茶大能趕快處理完心中的結

再回來為大家泡茶，小獸我會永遠等你。

----------


## 好喝的茶

回死結︰
TO　小樂︰
嗯，我不知道我的死結解開了沒(汗)。
但最少我把它變成了活結唄。

經一事，長一智，希望我不會再幹這種蠢事了(汗)。

最後真感謝你的支持(笑)。



TO　銀貓︰
我覺得自嘲是件好事啊(炸)。
至少自嘲一下，會讓我過得心安一點(汗)。
何況再次提起精神後，之前的自嘲就會變成一個笑話了(茶)。

我嘛，是不會把心事說出來的。對不起。
我最不會跟別人分享不幸了(汗)。



TO　與狼共舞︰
真的說完全解開的話，那大概是不可能的(苦笑)。
無論如何，打過結的繩子，很難像以往能拉成一條直線。
不過，能不打結就好了，我不期望我的人生會像一條直線般沒有挫折(茶)。

感謝你的支持。我會提起精神的。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
那是因為我很少向別人分享傷心啊。
罷了，都十五年了，習慣了，反正不把傷心事抒發出來又不會死掉。
我反而更希望大家能從我身上得到快樂(茶)。
苦說不出來，不代表那真的苦喔(笑)。

嗯，感謝你的支持，我大概很快便會回來了。

感謝你的提醒。
但我不需要有人(獸)聽我說心事，幫我解決問題。
我只需要你們陪我，鼓勵我自己去解決問題就可以了(笑)。



TO　VARARA︰
首先感謝你喝完那麼多杯茶(大心)。

屬靈嗎？我聽過好幾次了。
嗯，我是基督徒啦(炸飛)。
我是在06年的平安夜決志的(茶)。

不過，或許是我性格所然，所以我還是不太肯接受神的愛。
我也不喜歡看聖經，去教會或團契。
這都會使我從心底裏發毛。
或許我不能接受如此無私的愛吧(默)。

無論如何，也感謝你幫助我。
只是我只需要你的支持就夠了(笑)。



TO　tsume︰
請原諒我不能告訴你是什麼事(鞠躬)。
我是不會說心事的，對不起。

你只需要這樣做就很足夠了(笑)。
感謝你的支持。

請別難過唄。我不想有獸為我而難過……



TO　银狼之吻︰
我比較欣賞的是，信仰能使一群毫不相干的人互相愛護的力量。
我去過幾次基督教團契。我還記得，那裏的人是多麼的熱情，和樂於助人。
簡直幸福到我不敢相信(汗)。

感謝你的提醒。
我神經很大條(炸)，通常睡過一覺便沒事。
這次受了個大傷，也只是要我睡兩次覺而已(炸)。

有很多問題不是問題，只是自己執意認為有問題罷了。
所以我睡完了覺，心情平復了，思緒理智了，問題也便消失了(炸)。

你說的話不會傷到我啦。
我不會為別人而傷心的，這太不值了(汗)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
感謝你的支持啊。
嗯……我大概已經把問題給解決了(炸)。
只是身體需要時間去康復……(汗)

----------


## 好喝的茶

偽．一天一杯茶︰半杯水

　　假如每個人的人生只有半杯水，你會怎麼看它？

　　樂觀的人會笑著說︰「還有半杯。」

　　悲觀的人會哭喪著臉說︰「只剩半杯了。」

　　神經大條的人不會多想便把水喝掉。

　　細心的人除了想到飲用，還想到其他用途。

　　兩個相愛的人，會把兩杯水倒成一滿杯水，一同飲盡酸甜苦辣。

　　……



　　我從來沒留意過我那半杯水。對於我來說，一滿杯水也是如此，一個空杯也是如此。是的，我的人生如何，我是從不注視過的。

　　我一直認為，我變成怎麼樣，甚至有一天突然死了，我也不會對這世界，對任何人造成任何影響。我這半杯水，一直以來都放在冰箱裏，早已結成了冰。

　　直到有一個朋友，在我的杯子裏加進一片茶葉，從此我的水便起了變化。那空白的水竟起了一點顏色，一點香氣。

　　啊，我的水，是什麼時候變成了水的？

　　我竟有一絲飢渴感，那等待了十餘年的感覺，終於在我那麻痺的神經裏顫動起來。

　　從此，有很多有多的朋友，在我的杯子裏灑進一片茶葉。



　　人，只有一杯半滿的水，淡而無味，飲得人繃著臉，冷得人背脊顫寒。最要命的是，僅僅這半杯水，哪裏足夠你解喝呢？

　　其實，那外的半個空杯，是讓你裝茶葉的。儘管水的份量都是從一而終，可是茶比起水，多了一份色彩、香氣和熱情。

　　我手中的是半杯冷水？不，現在已是一滿杯熱茶。

_____________________________________________________________


昨天，我受了個挺重的傷。
(是真的身體受傷，不是指心靈受傷。)
我差點就要「入廠」了。
(入廠︰廣東俚語，指到醫院求診。)

這個傷，是因為我心理上的某個缺失，使我犯了個近乎不可彌補的錯誤而造成的。
至於是什麼樣的傷，請恕我無法啟齒。我從不向他人訴說我的心事，就算是最親密的人也是如此，請大家見諒。

今天，我把這個傷口給解決了。
不過現在傷口還在發痛，看來我還沒有康復。
所以，對不起，我今天還是不能為大家泡茶了。

不過，我想說︰我回來了。感謝你們。

對了，不知道大家喜不喜歡恐怖茶？
我正在構思一杯挑戰閣下胃口的血腥恐怖茶喔(笑)。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

茶大~您回來啦~歡迎回來 (用力搖尾巴)
您的傷不要緊吧~茶大加油~很快就會好的  :Wink: 
沒關西的~本小狼期待著新茶喔~  :Very Happy:  

回應 偽︰半杯水
人生中不免會有挫折或是意外的發生
但是朋友和親人的鼓勵是最大的幫助

恐怖茶  :Rolling Eyes:  好啊~沒喝過想試試看
放茶過來吧~好期待喔......

本小狼在此祝福茶大"新年快樂"  :wuffer_laugh:  
身體健康~平安順利~心想事成~萬事如意~

ㄧ上狼版就看到茶大的文~真的好高興喔  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

呵呵!!

茶大歡迎回來^^  :wuffer_laugh:  

之前忘了看一天一杯茶

所以不知道茶大怎麼了(被痛歐一頓)



回應 偽︰半杯水

希望茶大心理的活結能早日解開^^

茶大受傷了阿!

希望能早日康復!

要注意身體阿

好好休息><


嘿嘿......

血腥茶阿......

最適合在飯前飲用呢......(邪笑)(舔嘴)

儘管來吧!

小獸不會怕!!

血腥茶看完後最適合配人肉了呢......(被拖)

(以上是為不怕血腥的小獸的文)(被眾獸揍)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

只有幾句話：



回來就好(拍肩)

茶：你別和我裝熟

別做不智之舉  (希望只是小獸想太多    
    


封閉的心阿

好吧，如果這樣那小獸也不勉強

(你也沒辦法勉強別人吧

不過，支持茶大這是一定要的啦

----------


## 雲月

回覆：偽．半杯水(N/A)

茶你能回來就好了阿...(淚)
可是...什麼會造成這個傷呢....
難道茶有事差點想不開嗎....
不想分享心事沒關西....朝著枕頭揮個幾拳或是放聲大喊....
都可以解除煩悶~但是千萬別自殘阿.....

----------


## tsume

沒關係的
秘密每人都有
不想說沒關係^^
某爪了解的~

已經變活結了嗎?
那真是太好了^^
希望茶能趕快解開^^

受重傷@@!?(驚!)
茶茶沒事吧@@?
沒住院也是不幸中的大幸
要好好注意身體
要是不適的話千萬別勉強~
養好身子才是最重要的^^

----------


## 银狼之吻

歡迎回來。
睡眠的確是很好的方法啊。
睡醒了，新的一天來了，過去的事也就是過去的事了，有了新的開始，一切都會不同。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    既然不會因別人而受傷，那麽你也可以不因自己而受傷。
自己要治愈心中的痛，並不是用肉體上的痛來轉移就會好的。
[hide＝茶大點進來]不願意讓別人走進自己的心，不願意把自己的痛讓別人知曉，是因爲自尊嗎？    
    
[/hide]
半杯是水，半杯放的是茶葉。不再是冰冷清淡的水，而是香濃溫潤的茶……看來茶大的心境好像還不錯。
恐怖的茶嗎？暫時還是不要泡吧，因爲不知道茶大會不會爲了想怎樣泡而自己傷到自己……
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不想看到茶大痛苦的樣子……    
    

歡迎回來，謝謝茶大的款待，期待明天的茶。

----------


## Triumph

儘管只能用冷眼熱線看著你.還是冀望你能再一次追上來。

打從你第一篇「失明的獸人」我就一路見證你的成長,至到現在已成功轉型。

我對你的認識不多,雖然可以在你過往的文章找到蜘絲馬跡,也是不了解。

私事我一向都絕不過問,我相信,能解決的只有你自己吧?每個人都有只屬於一人的戰爭,旁人幫不上忙。

果然,你不是解決了吧?就算不是很漂亮,解決了就是解決了。

我有當你是朋友哦。說起來香港你是住在哪邊的?看看近不近@@......




啊......原本想點歌給你的,可惜不知道要放在哪裡=V=有人能教我嗎?





> 恐怖茶……本獸有點期待。不知是傾向希區考克還是艾倫坡？是源於楚門的世界
> 裡的無力感還是蘇魯克神話的醜惡？真讓本獸神思飛馳，描繪無盡地獄幻遊之景
> ，本獸很期待呢！


...?不是克蘇魯嗎?像是舊日支配者,Cthugha,Ithaqua這些嗎?

----------


## 杜崇

回   半杯水
這次的茶讓人有所感觸
感覺就好像平板的生活，或許改變
一點點就讓生活更有味道吧?

話說茶大最近的心事是什麼?
不過不管怎樣就想開一點就好，就像是我
小時候父母離婚，但是現在活的多開心阿

不過總之茶大回來了，感謝老天有保佑

----------


## 瀟湘

恭喜你重新振作，不過現在有點擔心你的傷勢了，希望不要覺得我多事。（苦笑）
總而言之，希望你能早日將心結完全化解。

恐怖茶……本獸有點期待。不知是傾向希區考克還是艾倫坡？是源於楚門的世界
裡的無力感還是蘇魯克神話的醜惡？真讓本獸神思飛馳，描繪無盡地獄幻遊之景
，本獸很期待呢！

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回死結、半杯水：
嗯。
雖然這三天因為某些事情沒辦法上來，
但我很高興茶恢復了(當然不是指生理方面)，至少往後又有茶可喝了XD（炸）
呀，經過這整件事後，泡出來的茶想必會是更加回甘(?)的茶哩？
也祝茶的身體早日康復哦。（笑）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　與狼共舞︰
傷口今天不痛了，感謝關心(笑)。
從今天起回復一天一杯茶XD

嗯，我不太習慣祝別人(獸)新年快樂。
就……祝你暑假快樂吧XD(被毆)



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
嗯……應該康復得差不多了，感謝關心喔(笑)。
從今天開始再為各位泡茶(笑)。

那個，不太算是血腥，但比較恐怖，
更直接說是「噁心」(炸)。
所以，可能不太適合閣下餐前飲用喔(笑)。
當然你也可以挑戰自己的腸胃的XD(燦)



TO　風佐笨狼︰
放心吧，雖然是會做蠢事，但無論如何，我不會做最蠢的事(笑)。

(裝熟開始)
喔，我回來了啦！(拿狼牙棒拍頭)
(被毆飛XD)



TO　銀貓︰
是的，我「差點」想不開(汗)。
幸而我沒有「真的」想不開(炸)。

嗯，以前不快的時候是會打枕頭。
可是我發覺這太費力氣了(啥)，我討厭做運動(喂)。
所以我現在改用「心裏髒話100連發」XD



TO　tsume︰
嗯，應該沒事了，感謝關心喔(笑)。
嗯……我不是患病，所以跟照顧不照顧身體沒什麼關係吧(汗)？
我是因為意外受傷了(炸)。

不過，當然還是要看好自己的身體要緊。
最近天氣都很冷，各位要注意身體喔。
有空要來這裏喝熱茶喔XD



TO　银狼之吻︰
是啊。我曾經有過多少不愉快，可還是一睡解決。
所以我很害怕失眠(汗)。

嗯，我知道的了，感謝提醒(笑)。
反正我不要受傷就是了(茶)。

我是個喜歡單獨的人，所以其實我不希望別人知道我太多^^|||
能享受只有自己，是很快樂的(茶)。



TO　Triumph︰
我還以為我那低水準的文章會被大家遺忘(汗)。
真的，很感謝閣下的支持和鼓勵(笑)。
你經常都能給我適當的批評，還我繼續發奮進步(笑)。

我住在新界粉嶺喔。

……我也不知道要如何放歌上來(汗炸)。



TO　杜崇︰
嗯。喝慣了水仙茶，換成玫瑰花茶也不錯(啥鬼)。

我的心事啊……有很多。
不過，時間真的能沖淡一切。
儘管有很多心事，但當中也有很多被沖淡到遺忘了(燦)。



TO　瀟湘︰
我的傷勢還不算是太礙事(茶)。
感謝關心(笑)。

那杯恐怖茶嘛，我想嘗試新的寫法。
我打算用快樂的角度寫恐怖(笑)。
當中沒有什麼爆頭、斷骨、血肉橫飛的場面。
只有徐徐的愉快，當然是血腥恐怖的愉快(笑)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶．幻想︰虛假(30/1)

　　叮咚！

　　我開了家門。在門外的有吸血鬼、科學怪人、蝙蝠人、妖精……

　　我向他們打招呼，笑著請他們進來。

　　「妳扮蛇髮妖女嗎？妳這形象不錯喔！」蝙蝠人走過來跟我說。

　　我摸摸頭上的假髮，笑著答︰「呵，這東西可是讓我做了一晚通宵呢。怎麼樣？逼真吧？」

　　「比妳沒戴假髮的時候還好看啊。」蝙蝠人揶揄道。

　　「你當蝙蝠也比當一個人類好呢。」我笑著反擊回去。

　　「一、二、三……」我點點數。「咦？還差一個人，是不認得路吧？我現在就下去找找看唄，你們等我。」



　　我到樓下附近尋找還沒來的人。在途中，旁人都對我的裝束投以奇怪的目光，甚至還有個小孩問我是什麼妖怪，怪有趣的。

　　一會兒後，我督到有個白色的身影走過。我定眼一看，是個穿綠風衣，藍長褲，全身蓋滿銀白毛髮的狼人。

　　「嘿，你方向感挺差的喔。」我上前拉住了牠。「我家在這邊啦。」

　　『……妳是誰？』牠轉過頭用冷漠的眼神看著我。

　　「哇，還特地去戴藍色的隱形眼鏡！你可真專業吶。」我驚歎牠居然可以裝扮得如此神似。「不過，化裝派對快開始了喔，還不快些跟我來，要遲到了喔。」

　　『喂，妳在幹什麼……』

　　我不由分說地把牠拉到我家裏。



　　「哇，是狼人耶！裝得真像！」

　　大家看到牠，都驚訝得睜大了眼。我摸摸牠的毛皮，竟有種彈性的觸感，就像真的皮膚一樣。我再仔細觀看牠全身，竟連一絲接縫也沒有發現，真是太完美了。

　　「真厲害。」一個裝成木偶的人讚道︰「就像是真的狼人一樣。」

　　『我是真的。』牠惡狠狠地瞪了木偶一眼。

　　「好，是真的，是真的。」木偶用開玩笑的語氣賠不是。

　　『……你們到底在做什麼？故意要裝成這個樣子。』牠冷冷地問。

　　「在搞化裝舞會啊。」裝妖精的人答︰「在這裏，我是妖精，你是狼人，總之大家都不是人類嘛。」

　　我搭訕︰「呵，咱們十幾年同學，可只是變一變身，誰我都分不清了啦。喂，在那邊的吸血鬼，你是男人還是女人？」

　　我剛說完，隨即引起哄堂大笑。

　　「妳錯了，」吸血鬼張牙舞爪，答︰「我不是人耶。」

　　又一陣更大的哄堂大笑。

　　我也笑得快喘不過氣來了。對啊！我們都不是人呵！



　　那個不苟言笑的狼人，在此刻也露出了一絲難得的笑容。

　　「喂，」我友善地拍了拍牠的肩。「跟我跳舞唄。」我拖起了牠白毛茸茸的大手。

　　『等等，我不會跳……』

　　可是我現經在強行帶領牠跳了。

　　「放鬆跳不就好了嘛。一、二、三、四。」

　　『欸！』牠突然跳了一下。

　　「對……對不起！我不小心踩著你了。」我趕緊把腳縮回去。

　　『沒事。』牠想了一下，說︰『嗯……我穿的這身裝束很厚，沒傷到我。』

　　我不禁發笑了。「你不是一直都說自己是真的狼人麼？」

　　『喔，也對。』牠突然裝出一副鬼臉，說︰『我現在要吃掉妳嘍，蛇髮妖女！』

　　「先鬥得過我的毒蛇才說！」我也裝出一副兇惡的樣子。

　　「啊啊，蛇髮女郎有危險，我要來救妳啦！」科學怪人大叫。

　　「那麼，我要去助狼人一臂之力！」可惡，蝙蝠人投靠到狼人那邊了。

　　在這一刻，妖髮妖女、狼人、妖精、蝙蝠人……在這裏世界和那個世界，在這個年代和那個年代的生物，全都打成了一片。

　　這比起當大家都是人類，都是同類的時候，我們更沒有代溝。



　　家裏的鐘準時在十二時正響了。

　　「我們……繼續玩！嗝！」科學怪人說完了這句話後便倒在地上，成了科學醉酒鬼。在那之前，有不少人早就醉了。

　　我試著把他扶起，可扶起一個爛醉的人的確不是易事。

　　「我不是要把他們全留在家裏過夜吧？」我看了看滿地爛醉的朋友，心裏煩惱著。

　　『我把他們送走了好了。』狼人一手一個，居然輕易地把兩個人給抓起來。『你知道他們住哪裏嗎？』

　　「知道是知道。可是我不知道他們是誰啊。」我苦笑。

　　我和狼人費了好一番功夫，把他們的化裝退除，再逐一叫計程車叫他們回去。

　　「真的麻煩你了。」我向狼人道謝。「只是化裝派對都結束了。為什麼你還作這裝份？」我好奇地問。我早就把自己的化裝給退了。

　　『因為我是真的。』牠說完，便自己離開了。

　　「到派對完了都還在化裝，牠還真專業啊。」我抓抓頭。「嗯，他究竟是誰呢？」



　　我回到家裏，才發覺電話裏有則語音留言。肯定是剛才派對太吵，沒有人留意到電話響了。我查看了留言資料，是在派對開始後不久留下的。

　　我按下了播放留言的鍵。

　　「喂，是祉嗎？我是熙啊。我今晚臨時有事不能出席派對，真是很對不起。我遲陣子請你吃飯……」

　　我愣住了。這個派對，原本就應該少一個人的，可是在派對裏的人都來齊了。多出來的人是誰？

　　整個派對裏，唯獨是那個狼人，從頭到尾都是個狼人。

　　『我是真的。』狼人一直在強調的話，在我耳邊迴響著……

_____________________________________________________________


因為有很多獸說銳偏向邪惡，所以今天讓牠走回中立線(茶)。

做人，要有一點虛假才好。
我相信閣下一定有做過不見得光的事。要是大家都無遮無掩，不該見光的都見光了，那麼人就很難溝通起來哩。
你不知道我是誰，我也不清楚你是哪位，才會感到安心。
戴上面具，不是為了隱藏自己，而是為了讓彼此更能推心置腹(茶)。
你我都是披著人皮的獸喔(笑)。

……唉呀，我又再說奇怪的東西了(汗)。

咦？你問茶為什麼沒有出來？
因為爪爪說要搶奪主角的位置，我擔心爪爪會對茶茶不利，所以嘛……


其實是我寫完之後才驚覺忘了加quote="時雨秋幻"]ot;時雨秋幻"]
回死結、半杯水： 
嗯。 
雖然這三天因為某些事情沒辦法上來， 
但我很高興茶恢復了(當然不是指生理方面)，至少往後又有茶可喝了XD（炸） 
呀，經過這整件事後，泡出來的茶想必會是更加回甘(?)的茶哩？ 
也祝茶的身體早日康復哦。（笑）
[/quote]

呵，沒錯，我又回來了哩XD
今天是甜茶，不過我不敢保證日後的茶味耶(邪笑)。
或許我會更變態也說不定(炸飛)。

最後感謝關心(笑)。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 幻想︰虛假(30/1)
在化妝舞會上~
不管是認識或不認識~熟或不熟~同種不同種的人或獸或獸人
都可以盡情在一起玩耍嬉戲跳舞~真好...  :Wink:  

爪爪變成中立獸了耶~小狼我可以把牠找來善良獸的行列嗎??  :Rolling Eyes:  

好棒好香的ㄧ杯茶啊~(滿足的舔舔嘴)  :wuffer_laugh:  
今晚又可以睡個好覺了~本小狼茶毒中的真的不淺...

----------


## 風佐笨狼

哈哈

難得這麼快樂的一篇

如果人和所有非人都能這樣相處該有多好

不過人和人相處就夠亂了，恐怕是很難達成的目標(那就定成＂遠程目標＂

話又說回來，郎版的大家真的都相處的很好的說XDDDD(你到底在說什麼=ˇ=""

對了，最近我的速度都慢好多的說= =""

----------


## a70701111

1/26
不需要過多的武器，就能夠殺人於無形。
但是血腥內臟當然是少不了的阿XD。
汗顏……已經有獸猜中拉……
嗯……那在亞就不用想這麼多拉。
繼續看下篇……
1/27
在、在下？！
作者可是您阿……是您要讓他死兩次的！
因為黑暗系的茶茶似乎不喜歡過度光明的事物……
為了賭博殺了自己的女兒，真的太殘酷了阿。
另外，茶茶想殺人就說ㄧ聲，不要拖累別獸(飛踢XD)
死結
嗯……每天的茶要暫停了。
在下算是有點驚訝吧。
如果說因為某些重要的事情，那當然是沒有關係的。
只是一開始的希望，到最後面的希望，不都應該是一樣的嗎？
放棄與不放棄，都只有一線之隔。
希望下篇的茶還能夠喝到。
半杯水
恐怖茶阿……
跟杜崇之前的恐怖攻擊一樣的驚悚嗎？
先恭喜您回覆了一點精神，在下上一篇的回覆顯然是回的太晚了。
不過，看到您的新文章，在下覺得高興。
當然，如果有了恐怖茶，在下還是會喝的喔。
1/30
真好玩呢……
在下真希望可以遇到真的狼人XD。
不過，不要哪種殺氣騰騰的，在下會嚇死。
這篇很難得有了很平靜的結束。
這杯是杯甜茶。

----------


## 雲月

回覆：1/30 幻想︰虛假

偶爾喝杯這種茶也不錯XD
話說~這個世界就是需要一點虛假才會有趣~對吧~?
不然咱們也不能在這了~(燦)

----------


## tsume

*回 幻想:虛假*
咦? 小獸看不出這杯茶跟虛假有甚麼關連@@......
因為化妝嗎??
話說我平常不是都在樹林裡
怎麼跑到街上了@@?

嘛~看到茶茶重新振作又有茶喝~
真是太好了^^
下次有困難一定要跟我們說喔XD~
不要再心情不好了^^




> 爪爪變成中立獸了耶~小狼我可以把牠找來善良獸的行列嗎??


阿...我一直都是中立獸啦=口=
是茶把我寫得太邪惡了>"<
我平常都是很善良的XD~
但不要讓我看到血喔@@......

----------


## 翔氣

「對……對不起！我不小心踩著你了。」我趕緊把腳縮回去。 

　　『沒事。』牠想了一下，說︰『嗯……我穿的這身裝束很厚，沒傷到我。』 

　　我不禁發笑了。「你不是一直都說自己是真的狼人麼？」 



虛假的地方就是這裡啦！
我最喜歡兩極不同分份的種族和陸相處的情境了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 银狼之吻

萬聖節的化妝舞會，呵呵，很有意思啊。
只有在互相都有僞裝的情況下才能打開心扉，讓自己得到安全的感覺。
生活，離不開僞裝，脫下了僞裝之後，這個世界就不再是今天這個樣子了。
也許，會發現那些“聖人”只是僞善者，“愛人”只是勢利者，“朋友”只是背叛者……
所以，還是帶著面具生活才能夠安心啊……
記得《什麽事都在發生》（由朱德庸繪制）中也有關於假面的漫畫，每個人在蛻去假面後顯露出的真面目……真的很有諷刺意味啊。
茶大的文，真的很棒啊。
多謝款待，期待您的下一杯茶。

----------


## Owla

看到一天一杯茶突然說要停又要開始

使敝獸心理抽動了一下...

想想也該是履行敝獸諾言的時候了......=w=”(抖很大...)

我看看……從1月份起…除了3、4、5以外敝獸都沒回…

要全都回了也等於要再全看過一次…

不管了…就把這一整個系列沒回過的全都回了!!!>口<(豁出去了)


回：一天一杯茶．特別篇︰元旦烤肉大會(1/1)



果然夜路走多了會遇到鬼(等等…茶不是死神嗎？=口=)

提這種建議當然會被當作刀靶=ˇ=

等於是間接被所有人圍毆了

反正也早就已經死了(誤)

那多死幾次應該也沒關係吧？(燦)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰可怖之藥(2/1)



因為內向而不懂得拒絕他人…呃…是在說敝獸嗎？

不過除了熟識的朋友以外也沒人敢叫我做些什麼…

因為內向也不是只有一種而已=ˇ=

敝獸的內向是會裝兇的那種…而且是平時眼神就會殺人的兇法

所以在班上的綽號是老大…    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰惡夢(6/1)






> 『要一死求痛快，還是永遠活在惡夢之中，由你選擇。』白狼笑道。


茶…你好壞=口=@m(指)

人家會被嚇死的(雖然一定會死？)

不過同時被三個謎樣生物(？)包圍~不死也先去了半條命

這種遊戲一直玩下去的話一定會精神衰竭的(抖)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰美夢(7/1)



惡夢緊接著美夢

一連兩杯夢…這種對比很強烈呢!!!=ˇ=

VARARA的琴聲魔力真是驚獸啊…

雖說VARARA是好獸，但是好像都會意外的造成一些傷害？(炸)

一直沉浸在美夢之中那麼人生也就沒有目標了

會一直糜爛、腐敗、壞掉(？)下去    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰報怨(8/1)



看了整個就是非常的無奈…

人類一直以來都是這樣的，少數的幾個好人又能改變什麼？

原本還以為”冤冤相報何時了”是一句好話

現在卻發現能用的時機太少了




> 雖然沒寫到主角是誰，但我相信大家都知道了。


嗯…果然很明顯，畢竟樂園裡的虎鯨也只有呆虎鯨一個而已=ˇ=”

話說虎鯨和海豚好像都是愛玩的生物=w=    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰北風與太陽(9/1)



原本一看完就想問為什麼叫北風與太陽的…

不過文章的最後有說到=w=”

與天敵乾杯的畫面讓我想到了”海賊王”在空島的時候，

打倒艾涅爾，所有人不分敵我一起狂歡的場景

不過，最後那一個人類還真是可憐啊…阿們

話說…銳變成奸角了!?XD    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰內在(10/1)



在現代社會要生存下去，好像不得不學會偽裝自己

在敝獸眼中好像一切都是假的、一切都那麼做作

懂得逢迎拍馬、做事心狠手辣的人才能登上大台面

唉~真是令敝獸不禁悲從中來

往往都得等到萬劫不復時才悔改…悲哀    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰災(11/1)






> 『沒有吧。你們就只會等人救，等神仙救。等得來，世界到走到末日了，更何況你們等不到。』牠冷冷地道︰『我真的不敢相信，你們寧可犧牲八個珍貴的小生命，都不願自己去做點有意義的事。天然災害固然可怕，但人造的災害更可怕。人災比天災殺更多的人，我現在見識到了。』


這段話敝獸很喜歡，

人們總是往明明已經知道摔下去結果會如何的坑跳下去

人災比天災殺更多的人，發獸省思

稍微一不順遂就求神問卜，完全都不懂得自己付出

敝獸只知道事情發生了就是發生了，乾耗著也是於事無補

不如極力去挽救它吧。

這篇的結局真是令敝獸心酸啊ˊwˋ    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰賣命(12/1)



想一想，若是自己的生命真的能夠這樣賣，有多少人會賣呢？

相信一定會有很多人開始猶豫，想著”這一部分我不需要，那我該賣嗎？”

而當賣下去後才後悔莫及，能像主角一般毫無顧慮的”賣命”也只能說他頭腦簡單

其實有時候還挺羨慕這種腦殘的人，因為好人總是活得很辛苦ˊwˋ    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰剎那(13/1)



就像茶大說的，一天有480萬個剎那，

乍看之下好像很多，其實一剎那大約只有0.013-0.018秒，好短…

就像我打這篇也不知道花了幾千幾萬個剎那了= =”(死)




> 『時間曾經為你而停頓過一剎那，只是你沒抓緊。』


或許時間真的停過，不過也許真的是敝獸沒注意過吧…

就這樣讓時間溜走了不少，而我渾然不知。    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰過客(14/1)



應該說所有的人、事、物都是自己一生中的過客=ˇ=

有些東西失去了會很難過，有些則不會，

往往我們也只會重視，卻不懂得珍惜

總是到了失去才體會到珍惜的重要

總是想花更大的代價去尋回那不可能再尋回的一切

人類那愚蠢的行為總是無法學到教訓，事例不勝枚舉…。    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰禁忌(15/1)



“管你做的是什麼救國大業…礙到我的事就是壞事”

這就是人性啊…見不得別人好又不願讓自己的權益受損

等到哪一天人們能為他人著想，那世界也就太平了吧=ˇ=

我想所謂的共產主義應該是由這一點出發的，只不過這個前提實在難以達成…

也難怪民主會成為主流，主因還是在於人的本身    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰死去的爸爸(16/1)



看到這篇…其實感觸還滿深的…

因為敝獸的爸爸是約1年多前過世的

現在還是滿想念他的=ˇ="

文中的那個爸爸其實還不算太糟…做錯了還知道彌補

不過主角心中已經相信他的父親這麼久了

現在突然知道了真相，也不免會有些失落吧…

也不知道該如何去面對那個"爸爸"    
    



回：一天一杯茶．特別篇︰好喝的茶(17/1)



唉…原來一天一杯茶故事的來源是因為"胖"好喝的茶啊(誤)

跟樂園裡的好喝的茶"一點"關係都沒有(又誤)

茶原來是這樣死的…其他獸也是因為這樣才加入這個戰局…

胖好喝的茶的黑氣好恐怖，依敝獸看，茶的杯中的黑氣應該不到他的十分之一毒

那麼啥時茶和眾獸才能擺脫胖好喝的茶呢？

希望不要，不然一天一杯茶就一停了~XD(再誤)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰死去的媽媽(18/1)



初集和續集一起回的感覺好怪…= ="

雖然也才差兩天而已，算了=ˇ="

原本的認知落空傷害可是很大的，尤其是為了這個認知付出了這麼多後

這種從天堂拋落到地獄的痛苦可是非常難以承受的

也難怪會發瘋去亂打爪了，死了其實也不錯…可以見到媽媽(誤)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰果實(19/1)



原來是和杜崇的文章連在一起的啊!!!

難怪敝獸總覺得這篇非常眼熟(其實是果子眼熟XD)

話說，藥命果實是不是也有腐蝕人心的效果？

才短短一天而已就讓主角殺死了自己的好姐妹，

不過，其實人心才是一切恐怖的根源啊!!!=口="    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰ＫＩＬＬＥＲ(20/1)



關於這篇…我也反對茶當天使=口="

要當也只能當惰天使!!!(炸)

看來茶相當適合玩這種遊戲，可以害人(誤)

不過…那個楚真的是很奸詐呢…好像比茶還要奸詐？(怎麼可能!!!{大誤})    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰畫(21/1)



那位弟弟應該是被催眠了才把那幅畫帶回家吧。

那位可憐的哥哥竟然就這樣被封印進了那幅畫中= ="

難道說，他也要湊足一定數目的人命才能出來？~XD(炸)

開始學吃人和催眠吧…=ˇ=(誤)

話說…這位新獸是誰呢？    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰我仨(22/1)



雖說當搶匪不是一件好事，但還是為死了的那位感到一點心酸

畢竟，肯為了自己的兄弟付出生命，可不是人人做得到的

有福同享，有禍同當。又有多少人做得到？

能不落井下石就已經謝天謝地了…(攤手)    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰安魂曲(23/1)



這主角真的是蘿莉控!!!=口=@m(用力指)

我還沒看過這麼感情用事的殺手，至少在殺人時他們都不會手軟的

殺手故事看多了，意外的發現殺人時會心軟的殺手其實還滿新鮮的。(誤)

不過…VARARA怎麼沒有出來救她呢？= ="    
    



回：一天一杯茶︰死者(24/1)






> 『原來當人類沒有後顧之憂，不會死的時候，就可以無視法律呵。』


這句話說的真是中肯啊!!!@口@b

反正人類一有強力的後台時做事就會無法無天啊。

話說這個主角好像是很很久很久以前曾經出現過的那個”自掘墳墓”者嘛=ˇ=

這次的新獸真的很好猜~是銀貓(特徵太明顯了XD)     
    



回：一天一杯茶．幻想︰辛福(25/1)



這杯茶很甜很甜…甜到如此的心酸…ˊˋ”

對那個小孩來說，這麼簡單的要求就能滿足他

年紀小又喪失雙親，這個孩子真是堅強呢…

為什麼很多人年幼時很天真、很可愛，長大後卻變了個調？

唉~人類社會的教育還真是失敗啊…




> 親情、友情和愛情，三種情感缺一不可又無法相互彌補


感觸很深……缺少了任何一種感覺都是不對的…

敝獸目前沒有任何一種是完整的……(嘆)

最後…認與狼共舞當哥哥應該(?)不錯，就是千萬別認茶當弟弟啊!!!XD(毆飛)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰



魔(26/1)(這裡語法怪怪的= =")

咦!?風佐笨狼是海藍色的!?=口="

難怪之前在”畫”的那杯茶完全猜不到…看頭像根本看不出來…

風佐笨狼的能力是"寄住"嗎？

話說…變成狼或狼人可是很多獸友的夢想呢!!!

小弟弟…不要的話讓給我好了~XD(炸)     
    



回：一天一杯茶︰安魂曲異(27/1)



放開那個女孩！ (誤XD) 

這篇是安魂曲的一個分歧啊…原本想說是分歧的話應該就不會死了=ˇ="

結果還是得死啊…唉~安息吧…

不過世道真的亂了，親屬間互弒的新聞屢見不鮮

我們能做的也只有安分守己罷了…(嘆)     
    



回：偽．一天一杯茶︰死結



看到你說死結終於變成活結還滿替你高興的=ˇ=

縱使完全解開也不會再平整了...但是就像大傷口會留下疤痕一樣

它紀錄的是過程和結果~也將是不可抹滅的回憶    
    



回：偽．一天一杯茶︰半杯水



要兩杯一半的水才能湊成一整杯是嗎？

敝獸覺得茶大的杯子應該是一半水、一半茶葉，味濃、甘，或許還有一點苦澀

在這回文的每個獸友都放進了他的那一片茶葉

或許品質參差不齊…但那些都是我們閱讀者的祝福    
    



回：一天一杯茶．幻想︰虛假(30/1)



爪不是邪惡那一邊的嗎？

這次竟然沒有把整個派對的人殺光…真是太稀奇了!!!=口=”

雖說在派對裡大家都不是"人"，竟然也沒有任何一”隻”(這裡量詞要用什麼= ="?)覺得事情不對…

還有…爪竟然笑了!!! 

好恐怖啊!!!(炸) 



____________________________________________


終…終於回完了…=口="(攤倒)

這麼浩大的工程，對於敝獸來說實在是煎熬啊…

幾乎快回了一整個月的茶了…(汗)

原本應該在昨天就發出了…不過回了1X篇後就先趴了= ="

因此剩下的今天補完=ˇ="

補到最後發現…又多了一篇1月30的|||OTL

果然回文這事不能拖啊!!!>口<(吶喊) 

最後字數統計3493字，應該有兩杯茶的份量了吧？

----------


## tsume

嗚...
茶你一定要幫我澄清阿=口="
我真的不是奸腳>"< !!!!!
某爪明明就是中立@@......(嗚嗚)

話說再兩天就能喝到"不存在的茶了"~(樂)

----------


## 杜崇

這篇很歡樂阿~太好了
從寫的文章看來茶大因該比較好了吧
其實我還以為銳又要動手了
不過銳沒看到一滴血，大概也不會起殺意吧
(看人物介紹的?)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回30/1：
深有同感呢。
仔細想想，畢竟在這裏也是一樣的。
正因為網路的特性，大家在現實中大多都不是很清楚彼此的身分，
所以才能卸下心防，與其他獸相處得很愉快，是不？（笑）

話說，"奸"也是有限度的，說不定也可能「物極必反」呀XD（被炸飛）

----------


## 呀杰

只看了第一篇就已經知道大大的文章很生動
而且我還想請教一下大大我寫作呢!!

----------


## T-Bone

茶都很好喝呢
恭喜好喝的茶走出自己~
大家有都可以喝到有趣的茶了=v=

這是個小禮物,不是弄得很好,還請收下喔
泡茶喝茶

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回30/ 幻想:虛假

歡迎茶大回來，身體的傷要趕快好喔

----------


## 银狼之吻

茶大昨天和今天都沒來泡茶啊，笨狼有些心急了啊。
怎麽辦，怎麽辦，不喝茶的話……怎麽辦啊……（涼拌啊~炸……）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　與狼共舞︰
嗯嗯。現實社會裏也有這樣一個派對，那是「聯合國」。
不過那東西似乎不單純啊(汗)。

爪爪一向都是中立獸啦XD別誤會(炸)。

嗯，祝福你做個美夢喔(炸)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
欸，所以才說「幻想」嘛。
真實的茶可是很殘酷的XD

「凡是有人的地方就有爭執」
這句俗語似乎永遠都正確(汗)。
所以，儘量少做人類，上來狼版當獸比較好XD(誤)



TO　小迪版主︰
1/26
最厲害的武器是茶的一張嘴巴(被拖走)
這才是真正的殺人利器=W=

1/27
不管了，反正大家都知道我很不負責任(被毆)。
這黑鍋就請小迪你揹吧XD(被毆飛)

嗯，光明給我退散退散=W=

死結
嗯……客觀來說，那不算是重要的事情。
那是我自私吧(汗)。
那時候，我真的很絕望就是了(汗)。

半杯水
嗯，那是杜崇系攻擊(啥)。

回覆得晚不晚不要緊，重要的是心意，不是嗎(笑)？
感謝你的支持喔。

1/30
我也好希望能遇到啊……(遠目)

啊，爪爪就是那種殺氣很重的(炸)。
可是也能相處得好歡樂啊，但前提是要那狼人對你身上的肉沒興趣XD

話說，這種難得的甜茶會不會使各位噎住喉嚨(炸)？



TO　銀貓︰
沒錯哩，我就是想說這個哩(茶)。
要是大家都是真人面對面交流，我大概沒有勇氣寫這些茶出來XD
虛假也是好事喔(笑)。



TO　tsume︰
虛假單純是指化裝舞會而已。
虛假的皮下的餡料是真誠喔(笑)。

嗯……要是閣下想一輩子關在森林裏出不來，我也不會介意(燦)(被毆)。




> 我平常都是很善良的XD~


咦？你肯定你沒在說謊嗎XD？
(被滅XD)



TO　翔氣︰
呵，因為習慣和構造的差異，那大概會發生很多趣事吧。
當然，前提是那兩種生物不是以Predation, Competition, Parasitism的關係存在。
(抱歉我忘了中文是什麼了(死)。好像是「捕食關係」「鬥爭關係」「寄生關係」？)



TO　银狼之吻︰
或許脫下了偽裝之後，茶會變成非常善良喔(大誤)。

生活像是跟別人玩撲克牌。
要是大家都把牌翻出來，那就沒意思了(笑)。
不過，無論如何，千萬不要連自己的那副牌也翻轉喔。
那會讓自己迷失的(茶)。



TO　Owla︰
為你的堅持拍手啊啊啊(大感動)！

我全部都仔細看完了(還邊看邊傻笑XD)。
話說「魔」這個字因為字碼問題，不能用hide語法隱藏喔。

回不及的話，可以簡單回最新的茶就行。
我知道你有用心喝茶的(笑)。
話說，我連一個星期前的茶是寫什麼東西都忘了呢(炸)。

3493字，真是太厲害了@@
一般的茶約有1500-2500字(不要問我為啥落差那麼大XD)︳
閣下也可以去泡茶了喔XD



TO　tsume二號(笑)︰
可是你知道，以我這種邪惡的性格，只會把你描黑吧XD(被打)
一天一杯茶就是如此黑暗，你投降吧XDDD



TO　杜崇︰
我寫血腥文的時候，心情最好(茶)。
相對來說，寫「幻想」系的話，心情狀態就不是太好了。
我寫的東西好像跟我的心情相反耶(汗)。

對喔，要是銳沒暴走，牠是非常善良的獸(茶)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
嗯嗯。現在大夥也在搞化裝舞會(炸)。
在現實中我沒有那麼主動的啦(茶)。

呃……我正在想，奸能不能超越限度啊(炸)？
好想茶茶變得更邪惡的說(爆)。



TO　呀杰︰
過獎了(笑)。

寫作最大的要訣便是「寫」。
要是閣下把我的舊茶給翻出來看的話，那差不多是不堪入目的(汗)。
就連我自己看回以前的茶也覺得慚愧啊，心裏不斷OS︰為什麼我會這樣寫？這樣寫錯了啦，那邊應該用另一種角度寫……(死)

總之，多寫，寫作技巧自然會好了呢(笑)。



TO　T-Bone︰
喝完有趣茶之後，就是血腥茶了(邪笑)。
(謎︰這傢伙好邪惡……)

感謝你的禮物。
畫得很好，好可愛喔XD
看到之後不住在笑XDDD



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
感謝關心，我的身體好多了喔。
你也得多照顧身體啊=W=



TO　银狼之吻︰
呃，因為昨天的電腦突然出事，不能泡茶了(死)。
真抱歉啊(鞠躬)。
茶馬上就來了。

----------


## 好喝的茶

注意︰本杯茶是恐怖茶喔。
建議不要在進食前後喝(笑)。

一天一杯茶︰餐(29/1)

　　終於把「貨」給拿到手了。

　　我打開眼前的小型冷藏箱，觀察裏頭的小東西。很好，這的確是我想要的「食材」。

　　『哇，真可愛。』

　　我被突如其來的聲音嚇了一跳。我回頭一看，一頭白狼和一頭蒼藍色的狼竟站在我後面。牠們是怎麼樣進來的？

　　『看到就想吃。』蒼狼的視線緊盯在冷藏箱裏的小東西，雙眼流露出貪婪的眼神。

　　「妖怪？」我輕聲自言自語。

　　『我們沒打算做什麼，只是我們都被肉香給吸引過來了。』白狼瞄瞄箱裏，說。

　　我笑了，想不到這兩頭狼跟我都喜歡吃這種東西。「真棒呢，對不？」

　　『小姐，妳打算？』蒼狼期待地問我。

　　「打算做你們所打算的。」我笑著答。「跟同行分享食物，是好事喔。」



　　我抱出箱裏的男嬰，對牠們說︰「這是上好的食材呢。」

　　『不過就是一個嬰兒嗎？肉比較嫩。』蒼狼說。

　　我搖搖頭，說︰「這個嬰兒剛滿三個月，份量不會太少，但再大一點，肉就不夠嫩了。而且他都是吃人奶長大的，沒吃過什麼化學物質，夠健康。最重要的是……」

　　『還有更重要的？』白狼好奇問。

　　「當然。最重要的是這是男嬰。女嬰的肉稍嫌太散，男嬰的則比較有口感。可是男嬰很不好找。別人遺棄的嬰兒多數都是女的。就算是男嬰，也大多已夭折一段時間，肉都發臭了。像這種大小剛好，皮滑肉嫩的活男嬰難找啊。」

　　『那麼這個嬰兒妳是怎麼得來的？』白狼又問。

　　「請人去偷的，費了不少功夫呢。」

　　『妳不在乎他母親的感受嗎？』白狼有點氣結。

　　『食物的事就不要管太多啦。』蒼狼搶著答。『我只想快點把他吃掉。』

　　我點點頭。我的觀點就跟狼的一樣。



　　「可是在吃之前，還有很多工序要做喔。」我說︰「直接食用就太浪費了。」

　　我找來一個盤子，裝了半盤熱水，然後把男嬰放進去。不久，他就被燙得滿身通紅，哭得很厲害。

　　我用刀子在嬰兒的兩手手腕處割了一個口子，在傷口接上一條細管，把血引到一個膠瓶裏。

　　『放在水裏是為了洗乾淨表面，可為什麼要替他放血？』蒼狼不解的問。

　　「人肉裏的血太多，腥味會搶了肉味，尤其是在靜脈的廢血，一定得放走。這得在食物還活著的時候做，不然他一死掉，血就憋在肉裏，放不出來了。」

　　蒼狼點點頭，說︰『吃這個還真要有學問。』

　　「這只是前奏呢。」我笑笑，然後一手拿起另一把更銳利的刀，另一手按住男嬰的肚子，手起刀落，一口氣就把他兩腿中間的「小東西」給切掉了。

　　兩頭狼看見，不禁顫抖了一下。

　　「呵，這東西的藥用價值可大了。這也是男嬰比女嬰值錢很多的原因。」我把這個東西封進另一個膠瓶裏。「遲陣子再拿去浸藥酒。」

　　之後的時間，我們在等嬰兒失血過多死掉。我覺得讓他自己斷氣是比較好的做法。



　　「好了，現在可以開始處理它了。」我抱起已經死亡的男嬰。經過放血後，他輕了不少。

　　『讓我猜猜。嗯……妳應該想說︰不同的部位有不同的做法和吃法吧？』白狼問。

　　「恭喜你猜對了。」我露出一個賞識的微笑。我一邊指著嬰兒不同的身體部位，一邊解釋︰「胸肉要隔水清蒸，手臂要釀酒煮，大腿和小腿適宜炭烤，紅燒手掌、腳掌和舌頭最棒，臉頰肉配牛油煎挺不錯，肚腩肉可以加肋骨熬湯。還有，這裏的後頸肉，因為平時沒什麼活動，肉質最嫩，當然是用來做刺身。」

　　『哇，一個嬰兒就能做那麼多菜！』蒼狼興奮地說，牠已經在垂涎三尺了。

　　「不過再怎麼說，第一步還是得把它解剖。」我手執手術刀，在男嬰胸前正中割了個「Ｙ」字形，然後把皮肉撐開，露出裏頭的內臟。

　　『這些內臟有特別的做法嗎？』白狼指著男嬰裏頭，問。

　　「肝當然是清蒸，心臟可以用來榨汁做人血湯，肺整個拿去煮或是切片煮都可以，至於腸，味道不是太好。還有，胃和膽的處理要十分小心，一旦讓胃液或者膽汁洩出來，一塊美好的肉就此毀了。」

　　『啊，那麼我以前不就是毀了好多好吃的肉嗎？』蒼狼悲痛地喊。

　　「不是什麼地方都能吃的嘛。」我無奈地笑笑，然後繼續專注於內臟移除的工作。

　　『刀法好俐落，熟手技工喔。』白狼的陰笑道︰『做過不少次吧？』

　　「這些事沒什麼好炫燿的，熟能生巧罷了。」我說完，剛好就把所有內臟給拿出來。

　　「再來就是肢解。」我拿出一把電鋸，請兩頭狼替我按住男嬰，然後我順著關節的位置，把男嬰鋸開。這電鋸的力度是經特別調校過的，不會太大，造成血肉橫飛的可怖場面。

　　不一會兒，男嬰被鋸成十數塊肉塊。



　　『對了，』蒼狼突然想起了什麼，說︰『妳還沒有說明泡製頭部的方法喔。』

　　「頭部沒有用。」我直截了當地答。

　　『啊？』蒼狼吃了一驚。牠好像認為頭部有什麼重要的製法。

　　「除了面頰和舌頭，其他地方都不能吃，只能拿去丟。」我解釋著說。

　　『也對，食物就是食物，要眼耳口鼻，要腦袋幹啥，乖乖當塊肉就好了。』白狼冷冷地笑。

　　我用黑色垃圾膠袋把男嬰的頭給套住，說︰「你說得對。在我眼前的，跟一塊雞肉牛肉，是沒有分別的。肉就是用來放進口裏的，不是麼。」

　　『我不能同意更多。』蒼狼點頭。『可是，我也快等不及了。快快把這些人肉給煮了吧。』

　　我糾正說︰「欸，是雞肉，或者牛肉，或者豬肉才對。人怎麼可能是這個樣子？」

　　兩頭狼異口同聲說︰

　　『對，不是人，不是人。』

_____________________________________________________________


呃，我好像忘了自己想說啥(死)。

要是把一碟做好的肉放上你面前，不靠味道，大概很難分出那是什麼肉吧。
在那個時候，人、狗、牛、豬、狼……都是沒分別的。
今天用了個很噁心的方法來說「生命是平等的」(汗)。
順便抱怨(？)一下︰為什麼雞能吃，牛能吃，狗能吃(就某些地方而言)，就是人不能吃……(被拖走)

這杯茶大概憋了我三天吧。
我很少見到以食人為題材的文章，就算是有，也是兩三句帶過，從沒看見有詳細描寫人肉做法的文(汗)。
所以上文裏的東西全部都是胡扯的，乖孩子不要學喔(炸)。
原本是要寫完烹調人肉那部份才停止的，不過我實在寫不出來OTL

----------


## Owla

好一篇精闢透徹的吃人大全啊=ˇ="

連茶和蒼狼都沒有這樣研究過吃人的方法...

只能說這位小姐的經驗真是太豐富了>口<"

果然...中國人是無所不吃...還認為吃什麼補什麼...

為那小小的...將要被拿去泡藥酒的東西感到惋惜ˊˇˋ"

----------


## Triumph

說噁心倒稱不上......不就是做條理工作是吧?

不過呢,血就是汁,放太多可不行......

心臟的血其實不多吧,不夠用來搾汁,幹脆做刺身好了。

耳朵還能吃啦,清潔好做冷盤不就好了?

腦袋也可以一起煲湯,會濃郁一點,

一般來說肺是不要的,胸肉用煎的,

大腿可以釀些蔬菜,要考慮身體健康......

這是我多年的飲食淺見,可歡迎查詢~



在打杖時期是有吃死人的情況出現......

----------


## 银狼之吻

那個女人真的不是饕餮嗎？怎麽會知道這麽多吃人的方法……
惡……的確有被嚇到啊，不過以前也看到過類似的，所以還好吧~
人腦可以用來做“豆腐湯”啊~（被拖出去炸到美麗的銀河去）
恩……茶大醞釀多日的文真的是非同尋常啊~
哈，謝謝款待，期待下一杯茶~

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回29/1餐:

阿?!

原來人肉有這麼多種吃法阿~

做筆記~~(拿出紙筆記起來)

看來茶和蒼狼浪費了不少好吃的肉呢!(邪笑)(被咬死)

這杯茶其實並不噁心呢!

老實說小獸覺得還滿有笑點的其實小獸是邊看邊狂笑(被秒殺)

但是......為甚麼那個女人割掉小嬰兒的"那個"東西時       茶和蒼狼要顫抖啊??

----------


## 雲月

回覆：1/29 餐\r

好一篇人體食用大全阿XD~
邊看邊笑外加邊吃泡麵~(拖走)
某貓越看越餓耶....XD!

----------


## uoiea

可是我以前好像是看國家地理頻道吧,說有個種族有吃人(好像不是主食,只是有而已),結果那個種族有吃人肉的人有染上奇怪的病,而沒吃人肉的都沒有生那種病,所以他們猜測那可能是吃人肉才會生的病

----------


## tsume

*回餐:*
好...好多煮法和味道@@......
看完只有一個疑問......
茶茶你吃過嗎@@?(被打)
(謎: 廢話,不然你以為茶在之前吃的都是甚麼?)

嘛...看到小嬰兒我只想到墮胎~(溜)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

一篇美味的文章(嘎？

我還以為兩狼把嬰兒肉吃完了會順便享用主角的說

說的對，還是常來狼版逛好了

----------


## xzs

這個女人不簡單~~~~
茶大！能給我介紹認識一下嗎？（被拖~~）
口水流一地了~
話說還有裏脊肉應該拿來做“人扒”的說~~
贊一個！

----------


## 杜崇

其實我過一件事
三個月大的嬰兒要分給兩隻狼一個女人吃…
再加上嬰兒的頭被去掉，所以嬰兒只剩三分之二
三分之二除以三…等於三分之二乘以三分之一

等於九分之二！！
那樣夠吃嗎＝口＝！？

中國大陸好像有有所謂的食嬰，所以
嬰兒可以吃，就好像是人被動物吃一樣嘛，
只是同類相食有點恐怖罷了。

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Owla︰
連古代也有吃人糞的記戴了，吃人為什麼不行(炸)？
嗯，狼的話，應該不太可能這麼講究吧XD
能吃就好啦(炸)。



TO　Triumph︰
呃……為什麼閣下會知道得那麼多(汗)？
早知道就要向你請教請教XD(被毆)

嗯，打仗，鬧天災的，只要所有人都沒食物的話，
他們就會把人當做食物了(寒)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
人家對吃有研究嘛XD(炸)

呃，腦啊……我是不太敢寫(汗)。
而且我沒吃過嘛(爆)。



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
其實最首要的條件是「如何吃一個人又不被發現」，
不然說什麼都是沒用XD

嗯……看完會笑，這反應使我有點意外喔(炸)。

至於蒼和茶會顫抖那部份，是……
出於同性的悲哀XD(被炸飛)



TO　銀貓︰
你……好嗜血喔XD
(雖然我也一邊看剖屍電影一邊吃午餐XD)

我還以為會有獸感到吃不下飯勒……怎麼是相反的效果(汗)？



TO　uoiea︰
這個也有可能。
想想看︰人一天會吃多少致癌物進肚子？
單以呼吸，也吸入不少有毒物吧。
吃完會生病，一點也不奇怪。

奇怪的是怎麼吃完之後沒被毒死XD(炸)



TO　tsume︰
我是沒吃過。
茶茶的話，應該吃不少吧XD

話說，要是爪爪看到主角解剖男嬰的場面，不知道會做出什麼事(燦)？



TO　風佐笨狼︰
嗯，文章到處理完人頭那邊就完了，
還沒寫到煮和食的部份。
所以，說不定蒼和茶真的會如你所說般這麼做喔(燦笑)。

當然這部份就留給大家幻想XD



TO　xzs︰
根據蒼和茶的邪惡個性，那女人大概在牠們的肚子裏(炸)。
要聯絡她的話，就被蒼和茶吃進去吧XD(被毆)

對了，裏脊肉是什麼東西@@？



TO　杜崇︰
是不夠吃(炸)。
所以，牠們應該會找主角幫忙填飽肚子XD

我當初都沒想過這個問題的說(炸)。

嗯，大陸是有食嬰文化。
有一道菜叫「紫河車」，就是嬰兒出生後的胎盤。
中國人果然什麼都敢吃(汗)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰冷(28/1)

　　「呵……」我朝手呵了呵氣，然後用力摩擦手掌。擦了好一會，手掌終於感到些溫熱，然而無情的寒風突然一吹，身子顫了一下，那一點熱就被風給「吹」走了。

　　雪已經下了好幾天了，卻絲毫不見有停下的跡象。那白得不能再白的點點雪絮，從那黑得不能再黑的夜空飄降而下，鋪嚴了街路，染白了屋頂，幾乎埋沒我的身體，如同水銀瀉地，無孔不入。

　　好容易才使那凍僵的雙腳聽從大腦命令，掙扎著撐起身子。然而赤裸的腳一踏上雪地，一陣刺骨的冰寒馬上從腳底直湧腦門，冷得我又跌坐下來。

　　好冷。

　　我只好扶著牆壁站起來，靠著牆而行。牆上也黏上了一層稀疏的雪，摸上去不比雪地暖。



　　我費了好大的勁才走到大街。大街跟剛才的暗巷一樣慘白，而且風更大更冷。來往的行人都包得像個粽子，急急在路上行走。

　　對比起來，我只是個衣衫襤褸，像個老人蹣跚而行，無家可歸的孤兒。不過，儘管有多大的對比，人們也是不會發覺得到的——應該說，就算看到也不會去管。

　　我來到一間麵包店前。偶爾會有行人停下，走來這裏買個熱呼呼的麵包。

　　看到透明保溫櫃裏，一個個被烘成金黃色，散發出濃濃香氣的麵包，我馬上就覺得肚餓了。

　　我向麵包店老闆娘投以希望的眼神。她正在招待客人，她看到我，職業的笑容馬上變成了一副惡相，瞪了我一眼，然後又馬上恢復原來虛假的笑容，繼續忙她的活。

　　「請妳——」

　　老闆娘拍了下桌子，不輕不重，恰好不引起客人注意，又向我起警告作用。

　　我只得識相，離開這間溫暖卻冷漠的店。



　　我一連找了好多間食店，卻什麼東西都得不到——除了白眼和罵語之外。

　　我只得又回到我的「家」，瑟縮在暗巷一角，希望以睡覺來忘記饑渴。只是那乾癟的肚子不住發出咕嚕咕嚕的聲音，硬是要騷擾我的神經。

　　數數日子，原來我有三天沒吃過東西了。

　　我對手心呵呵氣，但手已經冷得變成紫色，僵得不能動，好像有一層冰覆在上面似的。我只覺得手已經不屬於我自己了。

　　或許再過不久，或許連整個身體也不屬於我，要斷送在風雪之中嗎……？

　　我忽然想起了《賣火柴的小女孩》的故事。我暗自嘲笑自己。那小女孩好說也有火柴取暖，有火柴給她一個最後的希望。但我，只有那會殺人的冰雪。



　　『給你吃唄。』

　　我還沒有聽清楚聲音，便已聞到一陣香氣。我睜眼一看，是麵包！

　　不知道是哪來的觸覺，雙手竟又能活動起來。我二話不說便拿起麵包，往口裏猛塞。

　　『呵，我這裏還有喔。』

　　我又看到一塊大餅遞到我面前，雖然它在下一秒便被我給吞了。

　　這個時候，我才注意到，給我食物的，竟是一頭白狼。

　　『唉，真可憐。』牠輕嘆一口氣。

　　「你……你是？」我感到驚訝。

　　『總之我是來幫助你的。』牠笑了笑，說︰『來，天氣冷，這些給我穿上唄。』牠從身後拿出幾件厚衣服給我穿。

　　『還覺得冷嗎？』牠關切地問。

　　我微微點頭。

　　『那麼，抱著我睡好了。』牠主動把身子靠過來。

　　我摟著白狼。牠的身體暖洋洋的。頭枕上柔軟的毛皮，十分舒適。我很快便入睡了。

　　在夢裏，我看到一個手拿火柴盒的小女孩對我投以羡慕和妒忌的眼神。



　　「……」

　　一陣低聲細語吵醒了我。白狼已經不在了，取而代之的是好多奇異的目光。我正被一群人圍在中間，連警察也在場。低頭一看，一堆看起來很名貴的鐘錶、首飾、藥材，還有好多我沒看過的東西，正放在我眼前。

　　「請問這是怎麼一回事？」我只覺得自己在狀況之外。

　　「應該是我們問你什麼事吧？」一個警察上前說︰「這些東西，你是怎麼得來的？」他指指我身旁的貴重品。

　　「這還用問嗎？」一個男人搶著答︰「分明是偷的！」

　　「沒有，我沒有偷！」我趕緊否認。

　　「那麼這些東西你是如何得來的？」那警察再次問我。

　　我答不出話來。這要我怎麼解釋？

　　「這不就是默認了嗎？」一個女人拋下一句狠話︰「臭崽子，沒錢就去偷，還偷那麼值錢的，長大了就會去做強盜了。」

　　「好樣的，還找了個如此隱蔽的地方藏起來。要不是有頭白狼通知我們，我看大家的財物就要泡湯了。」另一個男人說。

　　白狼？是白狼牠幹的？

　　「這樣人不要跟他說那麼多，打死他就好啦！」

　　我還沒能解釋，一棍棍棒子就打在我身上。

　　我吃力地掙扎，但棍子就只有打得更用力。我想向警察求助，卻發現他們都到一旁吸煙去了。

　　一會兒後，我絕望了，任由棍子如雨點般灑落在身體上，打到紅腫，打到出血。

　　這些人，竟然相信一個連走路都沒力氣的小孩，會有能力去偷竊。

　　傷口正傳來火辣辣的痛感，但我卻覺得好冷，好冷。

　　冷在人就只會關注自己的溫暖。

_____________________________________________________________


呼，好冷啊(死)。
最近冷到打字變慢了好多……(汗)

今次是單純描寫練習，劇情非常俗套請見諒(汗)。

明天開始補回2月的茶，想在這時候搞點新意思。
如無意外的話，是個長達N杯茶的長篇故事(茶)。

至於不存在的故事……又要拖稿了OTL

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回28/1：
的確很冷呀。（汗）
話說不知道加大的茶嚐起來如何？（被打飛）

前一杯看樣子還是明日再喝好了。（汗）

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回冷28/1:


現在的社會的確是越來越冷漠了......

冷在只會關注自己的溫暖......這句話很沉重啊......

雖然只有短短一篇........但是已經把現在的社會現象表達出來了呢......

今天的茶真的很苦呢..........還加了點沉重(嘆)

----------


## 雲月

回覆：1/28 冷

這就是現實....
人們就是如此冷漠....
自私、冷漠、善變就是這樣!
現在的人早已沒有所謂的善心了阿(茶)
話說回來....那匹白狼是茶吧~?

另外.....



> TO　銀貓︰ 
> 你……好嗜血喔XD 
> (雖然我也一邊看剖屍電影一邊吃午餐XD) 
> 
> 我還以為會有獸感到吃不下飯勒……怎麼是相反的效果(汗)？


某月姬看太多~外加茶毒太深~還有被茶傳染~(誤)
所以咱們算是同類了吧~?

----------


## VARARA

回1/28:
嗯....雖然是小說的腳色,但心中難免一陣揪痛...
這招借刀殺人的方法有夠高明@@

回1/29
想起我一位同學....
他在幫葬禮伴奏
哀者家人在旁邊哭得死去活來
他在旁邊吃漢堡
OTL(汗)

VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回 冷:*
現代社會應該也不會有這種事吧@@?(路上打死孤兒,又有警察在旁邊)
不過在茶的社會裡搞不好就有了......(汗)
不過皮包骨好吃嗎@@?
難不成茶也又冷又餓到這種程度??

----------


## 風佐笨狼

冷到心理了

有的人就是這樣(畢竟我不能否認真的有很，嗚～那該怎麼形容，善良？

在心裡的冷，要比在身體上的冷要冷的太多了

最近天氣又變冷了

不只手指變冷不聽話，連腦袋也不聽話了=ˇ=""

多加幾件衣服，別感冒哩

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　時雨秋幻︰
加大的茶喝起來是加倍的毒XD(炸飛)
總之從2月1日開始喝大茶(笑)。



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
嗯，至少也要把自己門前的雪給掃清了，才有能力照顧別人嘛。
當然，那時候有沒有那個佛心，是另一碼子的事(茶)。

另外，我的茶好像沒什麼不苦的……(汗)



TO　銀貓︰
我是相信這世上仍有善良的人。
只是，你認為一個展現世間溫情的故事，和一個表現人情冷暖的故事，哪個較有可能被傳媒報道出來？
傳媒能使我們知道好多事，同時也使我們忽略好多事(茶)。

另外，那白狼的確是茶啦(汗)。

嗯，原來大家都是嗜血的同類啊XD(握爪)



TO　VARARA︰
1/28
因為茶茶非常的邪惡(炸)。
不過再怎麼說，都要這把「刀」夠鋒利毒辣，才能被茶借來殺人嘛(笑)。

1/29
嗯，這個真是……(汗)
在破壞氣氛嘛(？)。
但死者跟自己沒太大關係的話，會造出這舉動並不算是稀奇。
只能怪你同學不知趣吧(炸)。



TO　tsume︰
茶的世界一向什麼邪惡的事都有=W=
請別太在意就是？
(被端XD)

至於皮包骨嘛……
我是沒想過這個問題(死)。
罷了，偶爾吃吃瘦肉對身體有益(？)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
嗯，這就是「一樣米養百樣人」喔。

不過我的問題是，我的手比我的心冷得多了(死)。
我快打不出字來了啊(炸)。
而且真的如你所言，我的頭腦開始不靈光了OTL

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．鐘鳴(1/2)

　　終於都回到家裏了，應該沒人注意到我身上有什麼吧。

　　我進到澡室，確定門鎖好後，便把注意力放在左手臂上。

　　緊緊包裹著白繃帶的左手。那不是因為受了什麼重傷而造成的，如果真是這樣的話，我還比較慶幸，因為那至少有痊癒的機會。

　　可是我的左手是……

　　我閉上眼，右手慢慢把左手的繃帶解下。慢慢的，慢慢的……

　　繃帶全解下來了。我屏著氣，慢慢把眼簾打開一條細縫……

　　「唉，果然是真的。」我嘆了一口氣。

　　一條覆滿白毛，像史前野人般的長手臂就在我眼前。它比我的右手還要粗壯許多，厚實的肌肉互相糾結，一塊疊著一塊，雖然分不清楚層次，但線條卻很分明。

　　我用了點力，鑲著利爪的手掌隨即與大腦呼應，活動起來。

　　這東西真是我的手嗎？我不相信，也沒有人會相信，但事實卻如鐵一般牢不可破。

　　要是受了什麼傷，至少也可以痊癒，頂多留個疤痕吧了。可我的手卻變成這個樣子，叫我怎麼辦？

　　我開了蓮蓬頭，滾燙的熱水直往腦袋淋下。一陣刺痛感從全身各處傳來，包括那左手。

　　好痛。為什麼這不是夢？



　　草草洗過了澡，重新替手繫上了繃帶後，我才走出浴室。

　　「洗真久啊。」在門外等候多時的父親帶點抱怨的語氣說。「欸？你的手還沒好嗎？用不用帶你看醫生？」他瞄了瞄我非常厚重的左手。

　　「沒……沒事的啦！只是有點傷罷了，過幾天就會好了。」我急忙編了個謊。事實上，我完全不清楚它會在什麼時候變回原狀，或許它永遠都是這樣子。

　　「哦？最好是這樣。」父親冷眼瞧了我一眼，便進去洗澡了。

　　糟糕，連家人也開始懷疑了。要是他們知道這件事，我可不知道會有什麼下場。我爸媽可是很守舊的人，看到了這種東西，大概會把我當作成妖怪吧。

　　雖然，我自己也覺得我不算是人。



　　深夜，我獨自在睡房裏，面對著自己已變異的手發愣。它會好起來嗎？或是一輩子都維持著這個樣子？甚至，可能連我整個人都要變異了？

　　我不敢想。

　　嗷——

　　「啊！」我嚇了一跳。「這是……狼叫？響亮得有點可怕啊。」我自言自語。

　　『因為我在你身邊叫嘛。』

　　「哇啊？」我一看，果真，有頭白狼不知在什麼時候來到我身旁了。

　　『我嗅到同類的氣息，所以才過來看看的。』白狼瞄了瞄我的左手。

　　我看了看門外，確定沒有驚動家人後，才轉過來對白狼問︰「你是誰？」

　　『我叫茶。你只要知道我是來幫助你的就好。』白狼答。

　　我把左手伸到牠面前，問︰「這個，你知道些什麼嗎？」

　　『嗯。這是狼的手喔。』牠舔了舔我的左手，道︰『是什麼時候變成這個樣子的？』

　　我在腦海裏搜索有關的記憶，最後只得出一個結論︰「昨天一覺醒來就是如此了，是怎麼變的我也不曉得。」

　　『喔，』茶點點頭，說︰『那其實也沒什麼關係。我隨便問問罷了。』

　　對啊，是怎麼變的都沒關係，重要的是能變回來就好。

　　「請問，你知道要如何才使它變回原狀嗎？」

　　『呵，方法嘛，就是……』牠故意頓了一頓，從牠帶來的木桶裏拿出一杯熱茶喝。

　　「就是什麼？」我著急了。



　　『噹！』茶突然大叫，又嚇了我一跳。

　　「啊，到底是什麼事啦？」看見牠奇異的反應，讓我心裏越來越不安。

　　『沒什麼，不過是鬧鐘在響罷了。』牠輕笑，然後繼續喝牠的茶。

　　我仍然是一頭霧水。鬧鐘在響是什麼意思？在叫我調校好響鐘睡覺，明早待鬧鐘叫醒我的時候，一切就會回復原狀，今天的事就會像南柯一夢嗎？

　　『你不明白喔？』牠看到我一副不解的樣子，只好解釋道︰『你有沒有想過，為什麼人會在某個年紀更換牙齒？為什麼人到了某個階段會突然長高，某個階段不會，甚至反而變矮？』

　　「因為生理時鐘在影響嘛。」我答，這不是很一般的常識嗎？

　　『不就是嘛，你都答出來了。你的生理時鐘夠鐘了，它便會響，使你的手開始變異。它還會繼續響，直至你完全變成一個狼人為止。』

　　我沈默了。儘管這個可能是個合理的解釋，也是個唯一的解釋，但我卻不能接受。萬一我真的如茶所說，變成了狼，那麼我以後要怎麼生活下去？我還能像個普通人一樣，可以逛街、看電影、拍拖談戀愛麼？

　　「我無論如何都想回復原狀，請你幫幫我吧。」我對茶說。

　　『除非你能讓時鐘為你敲過去的鐘點唄。你注定不能成為人類的了。』茶坦白說出這個殘酷的事實。

　　我整個人頓時無力軟倒在床上。「那麼，我的人生……」

　　『不一定會毀的嘛。振作點，我會幫助你的。』牠伸出前爪拍了拍我的肩。

　　「你會幫助我？」我對牠投以感激的眼神。

　　『因為大伙日後將會是同類嘛。同類相助是很應該的。』牠露出燦爛的笑容。

　　同類……即是說，以後的我會跟牠一樣，吃狼吃的東西，過狼過的生活嗎？

　　我只覺得前面的路曲折得離奇。

　　噹、噹、噹。我只覺得我體內的那鐘聲又響了，像是催促我快點往前走。

　　同時，要我向人類的身份永遠道別。

_____________________________________________________________


這是杯長篇茶，共計10杯(茶)。

這杯茶原本在去年11月就開始計劃了，當時是打算把一天一杯茶的所有角色都寫進去。
不過，當時就只有茶和崇兩頭獸而已(汗)。

直至現在才正式提筆寫，但已經有10頭獸參與了(汗)。
不過還是堅持要把全角色寫入，所以這個故事除開始(本篇)和結尾外，中間改了不少次(炸)。
以下將依角色加入順序，讓所有獸都在這杯大茶裏出場一次喔。
所以，在未來的9杯茶裏，茶茶都不會跟大家見面了(炸)。

----------


## Triumph

28/1:

原本我也想寫孤兒,不過卻很認真地用實際上的尺度來衡量......結果是找不到合理原因(呆

這杯茶的最大結論:那幫人果然是智障的&遲回文果然是無話可說。

1/2:

長篇啊......這不是原創角色的加入吧?

第一杯看不出什麼端倪,就期待下回囉......

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/1 月狂‧鍾鳴

看樣子有非常好玩的事要發生了~(茶)
不過之後茶不出現很可惜阿....





> 只是，你認為一個展現世間溫情的故事，和一個表現人情冷暖的故事，哪個較有可能被傳媒報道出來？ 
> 傳媒能使我們知道好多事，同時也使我們忽略好多事(茶)。


表現人情冷暖啦~所以這個世界就是這樣~
好的傳的少~不好的倒是四處亂傳~(茶)

----------


## Owla

回1/28:

唉~真是可憐啊...可憐你是個人類.可憐你是孤兒ˊˇˋ"

就因為這樣~你得成為茶的食物

沒什麼好怨的~至少茶讓你在死之前

過了一點像人過的日子...應該感謝茶才對=ˇ=

回2/1:

這位手開始變化的人類該不會是杜崇吧...=口="

還是說...是爪爪?以健壯的手臂這一點來看應該是爪爪...

總之都是推測=ˇ="

究靜待故事的發展吧~XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 餐(29/1)
還好~不會很恐怖~反到比較像很詳細的食譜  :Rolling Eyes:  
沒錯~生命是平等的~但...食物就是食物(啥?)  :Neutral:  

回應 冷(28/1)
這ㄧ杯茶，詳細描述出了社會中的冷漠與無情的ㄧ面  :Rolling Eyes:  
現在的社會上應該是不會有這種事情發生吧  :Exclamation:  
但會以另ㄧ種的方式呈現出現實社會的冷漠  :Exclamation:  
茶...瘦排骨好吃嗎??(瘦肉對身體比較好是沒錯啦)  :Wink:  

天氣真的很冷~茶道要多注意保暖喔~
哈...啾~~我就有點感冒了...  :wuffer_pissed:  
喝杯熱茶來去睡~...zzzzzzzzzz

回應 月狂．鐘鳴(1/2)
好期待...好期待呀~長篇耶~(轉圈圈~)  :wuf_e_howl: 
小狼我有機會出場嗎?(好期待歐~)  :Wink:

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回2/1:

耶?

這狼人是誰阿?

新獸嗎?

不過要是小獸變成狼了

小獸會高興到去跳101(眾獸:啥阿?!)


題外話(給茶的)

    小獸的弟弟有看過你的茶喔!!

他看的是  幻想   葬魂異

痾......他看到主角的爸爸臉被鐵鎚打時......覺得很爽......而且還大笑......(迷:他瘋了!!)

----------


## 小樂

回2/1:

阿阿~ 好久沒回了阿.. (暈

真是抱歉吶XDD"  (遭拖殺

長篇的茶阿 ~  真讓人期待呢

不過沒辦法看到茶茶的確有點可惜啦 ~

不過也期待我能出場歐 ~ (誤

最近天氣真的好冷..(抖抖抖

茶大千萬別感冒了吶 ~XD

----------


## 翔氣

耶，那不就是新的獸嗎？

我想茶如果把他帶到某個樂園，一定比原來的世界快樂得多啊！

感覺上這次也會是一篇奇妙有趣的文  :Very Happy:    (坐著等

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回1/2：(茶這次好像反了)

已經有「鐘鳴」了，還不知道「月狂」會是指什麼呢？
－－雖然第一直覺似乎跟「瘋狂」脫不了關係。（炸）

按照加入順序出現……
所以下一杯應該是杜崇的囉？
然後再下一杯－－
好期待好期待呢～（被滅）

話說台灣接下來幾天會變得更冷的樣子，
香港的情況就不知道了？

p.s:提醒一下，小獸指的是標題跟內容的日期反了。（汗）

----------


## VARARA

回覆：2/1 月狂‧鍾鳴 

喝了這杯，基於個人理由，在下非常興奮（笑）

人生也不就如此？

慢慢地朝生物最終的目的-----死，前進。

死後，總算可以恢復原來的身份以及樣子。

以前想過自殺，但我知道----若少了過程，沒有讓「鐘」響，那哪有可能恢復為原本的樣子呢？

是的～我是Ｋ隆人，期待把這身假扮脫掉～～！！

我瘋了嗎？

見仁見智，我感覺我沒瘋ＸＤ

（起碼我身邊的人對於我脫口而出的「鳴叫」（ＥＸ：要跌倒的時候：「......vara?!」或者其他狀況以此類推），並不會排斥。）

不過我倒是沒跟其他藍星人說這種想法就對了ＸＤＤＤＤ

這篇會10日連續貼上嗎？

還是跟「不存在的茶」系列一樣？

（希望是前者ＸＤ）

VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂˙鐘鳴:*
這狼人......
應該不是新獸吧@@...(汗)

呵呵~
茶茶又再計畫些有趣的事了~
好期待XD~
算算的話某爪應該是會在第四杯茶出現~
不知道會不會在最後面也跑出個大亂鬥呢XD~

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Triumph︰
28/1
(噴茶)反正在一天一杯茶的人都不會聰明到哪裏去唄？
不然為啥那麼簡單就被茶給利用了啊XD

1/2
嗯，那是原創的(茶)。
另外，我是打算要各位不看到完結，也看不出端倪的說XD(炸)



TO　銀貓︰
呵，好玩是一定的啦。
誰叫我那麼邪惡XD(炸)

茶的確是不出現了。牠的戲份也少了好多(汗)。


TO　Owla︰
28/1
看就知道，閣下很邪惡XD
嗯，被茶給污染了嘛(呆)？

1/2
那個是原創的啦。
一天一杯茶裏的角色，除了茶之外，其他角色我也不清楚XD
那是一個描寫人變成狼人的故事罷了(茶)。
這裏挺少見到會慢慢變身的故事，常常就是「一覺醒來，發覺自己變了狼人」的情節(汗)。
所以就想來寫寫看唄。



TO　與狼共舞︰
29/1
呃，那即是一點也不恐怖囧。
看來我以後還是寫回血肉橫飛的場面好了(炸)。

另外，要小心茶茶把你抓去吃喔(誤)(被毆)。

28/1
會不會發生，這好難說。
這世界那麼大，或許那天真的會有這種事發生哩。

曾經聽一個著名大律師(忘了名字)說過︰
「當一件事有可能發生時，它就一定會發生。」
嗯……這是真的？

1/2
嗯，閣下也有機會的喔。
不過是排在結局才出現(汗)。
所以，要你多久一等點嚕(汗)。



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
那純粹是原創的(汗)。

嗯，因為這裏規定不能在未得同意下寫各位進去。
所以這角色只能由我自己創造出來(炸)。
閣下想加入的話，寫私訊給我便可，我是無任歡迎的(笑)。

嗯，你弟弟應該不是瘋了吧。
因為，我也是一邊笑一邊打那個血腥情節的(汗炸)。
還好，跟我是同類啦(炸)。



TO　小樂︰
我好久都沒寫過長篇了(汗)。
現在試著寫長一點的，當是個練習(炸)。

至於茶茶……請大家把牠埋沒吧(誤)。

嗯，感謝關心。你也得小心身體喔。
不然病了就喝不到毒茶了喔XD(被拖)



TO　翔氣︰
新獸是新獸，不過那是我自創的(汗)。
沒辦法，因為一天一杯茶裏的獸角已經全是獸嘛(炸)。

另外，茶茶將在「月狂」以後的篇章消失了(汗)。
要帶也是由與狼共舞帶的喔。

不過，我有可能這麼善心，寫得那麼完美嗎(被毆飛)？



TO　時雨秋幻︰
呃，真的寫反了(死)。

「月狂」是杯大茶，「鐘鳴」是這杯大茶裏的一杯小茶。
感覺上單純寫「月狂．章節一」好像不夠氣氛(炸)。

嗯嗯，就是這樣按順序出場。
不過在閣下出場之前，大概茶和崇就把主角給教壞了吧XD

香港這邊是有一點點回暖，
不過寒冷天氣警告訊號仍然生效(汗)。



TO　VARARA︰
沒瘋沒瘋。要瘋的話，我可以陪你一起瘋(被毆飛)。
大家一起共鳴唄(炸)？

這是連續10日貼上的。
嗯，不存在的故事啊……我還在拖稿(死)。



TO　tsume︰
不是這裏的獸友哩。

嗯，我是在計劃既有趣又邪惡的事(炸)。
(話說我有哪個時候不邪惡的XD)

大亂鬥喔？我是沒想過。
不過這也是可行的喔XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

注意︰本篇是糟糕茶。
雖然沒有色情成份，但這明擺著是用來污染閣下的心靈用的。
所以，心靈純潔者請小心(？)。

因為劇情關係，標題要在最後才揭曉(邪笑)。

一天一杯茶︰？？？？(31/1)

　　碰的一聲，房門被粗暴地推開。

　　「喂，兒子，起床上學——咦？你怎麼自己會起床了？真稀有啊。」媽看到我居然不懶床，顯得很驚訝。

　　「媽……我，好不舒服。」我低下頭說。

　　「怎麼了？是發燒了麼？」媽走過來坐在我旁邊。

　　「我——嗚……媽……」我想解釋，眼淚卻已忍不住留下來。我含著淚把頭埋進媽的懷裏。

　　「兒、兒子，你怎麼了？發生了什麼事嗎？」媽緊張地問。

　　我好容易才停住了眼淚，勉強說出話︰「前幾天我遲了回家。當時黑漆漆的，我沒注意到就被一個人給跟在後面。然後，他抓住了我，他……毛手毛腳的……好可怕……」不過一說到激動處，我又忍不住哭了。

　　「乖……乖……」媽媽撫摸著我的頭，像呵護嬰兒像呵護我。

　　過了一會，我的心才安定了點。我繼續說︰「然後，他硬是餵我吃一顆藥，接著我便失去知覺。當我醒來的時候，他留了張字條，說我已經……嗚嗚……」

　　「沒事的，沒事的。媽媽就在這裏。乖，不要哭。」媽安慰我說。然後她又怒罵︰「現在的治安真的太差了，那些色魔也太沒人性了，竟然連我的兒子也要搞，太過份了！」

　　「色魔？媽，妳想到哪裏去了？我不是被色魔侵犯啦。」我說。原來媽剛才都誤會了。

　　「那、那麼他對底對你做過啥？」媽歪著頭問。

　　我在媽的耳邊細聲說了幾句︰「他說︰我已經便秘了。」



　　那天實在太暗，那人又穿著黑大衣，我看不清楚他的樣子，可是我卻能看到，他的手腳全都長滿了白色的毛。

　　他給我吃藥之後，給我留下了一張字條。上面寫著︰你已經便秘了。

　　初時，我認為這只是個無傷大雅的惡作劇，可是，這幾天來，我真的一直都……拉不出來。

　　在那天之前，我每次上廁所都很順暢。但自從我吃了那人的藥之後，我就沒上過廁所了。

　　最慘的是，我的便意依舊。每天總是定時定候發作，那種想拉卻又拉不出來，不上不下，不死不活的感覺真是難受得透頂。

　　嗚呼！我這個大好青年，我未來的康莊大道就要胎死在馬桶之中麼！



　　「喔，原來是這樣。嚇死我了，你說得古古怪怪的，我還以為你被什麼怪叔叔給侵犯了呢。」媽舒了一口氣。「你沒事就真的太好了。」

　　「什麼沒事啦！是很大件事啊！要是我這一輩子都便秘，我會死的！」我大嚷著，這可不是鬧著玩的。毒物要是在身體內積聚太久，是有可能使人致死的。

　　「好好，今天就請一天假唄。媽帶你去看醫生。」

　　「啊，對了。」我突然想起一件事。「那人給我的字條裏也有寫上一個地址，是一間新開的診所。他是不是有意叫我去那裏？」

　　「嗯，可能是吧。那麼，我們就去那裏。」媽點點頭。



　　我和媽乘計程車來到一個稍為偏遠城市的地方。我們找了一會兒，終於找到目的地。這診所周圍都被樹木包住，很不好找。

　　才剛接近診所，我就聞到一股濃濃的甜味，甜得有點噁心。我打開門，裏頭沒有一般診所有的等候室，直接就是診症室。一個穿白袍，戴口罩、手套，醫生模樣的人就坐在一張辦公桌後面。

　　『來，請坐。』他示意我們坐下。他的眼睛是紅色的，格外奇怪。而且，為什麼我總是覺得這人好眼熟？

　　『請問是誰來看病？』他問。

　　媽答道︰「是——」

　　『不用看了，肯定是妳兒子看病。』他直接打斷媽的話，在診症紙上書寫。他搖搖手上的原子筆，抱怨地說︰『唉呀，墨水卡住了。』然後他竟直接把原子筆給吞了。

　　『你有什麼病痛？』他無視我的目瞪口呆，對我問。

　　「我啊，是……是……」我羞紅了臉。這種事真的挺難啟齒。

　　『不用口吃了。便秘了四天嘛，我就知道。』他輕笑道。

　　「你怎麼知道？」我大吃一驚。

　　他先是冷笑了幾聲，然後說︰『因為，我是兇手嘛。』說完，他把身上的白袍脫下，現出一件黑大衣；再把手套和口罩脫下，露出兩隻毛茸茸的白手和一副狼樣子的臉。

　　牠是個狼人！



　　『小朋友，這幾天過得怎麼樣？』牠問，同時一手扳起辦公桌的一角，放進嘴巴裏啃。

　　「你……你在幹啥？」比起這個，我還比較想知道那狼人在做什麼奇怪的事。

　　『這是糖果屋，所有在這裏的東西也可以吃的喔！』牠解釋，然後又吞了一枝原子筆。

　　我只覺得額邊滴了一滴汗。

　　『咳，談回你的問題。』牠拿起桌上的診症紙，像是讀著紙上的文字，實際上那張紙什麼東西都沒有寫上。『你會便秘，是因為吃了我的便秘之藥。若果得不到治療，你將永遠便秘下去，直到死為止。』說完，牠又把診症紙吞進肚裏。

　　「那麼要如何才能解決我兒子的問題啦？」媽不耐煩地說。

　　『這裏，』牠指指旁邊的一個房間。『這個廁所裏有神奇的功效。可以通便秘喔。』



　　我進了那個房間。裏頭有個馬桶和盥洗盆，果然是個標準的廁所。

　　這廁所很普通啊，真的有用嗎？

　　「啊啊啊……」這不是我在叫，是我的肚子在叫！我只覺得肚子裏有千千萬頭大象在奔騰，有萬萬千頭獅子在咆哮！啊啊啊，要爆了！

　　我立即脫下褲子坐在馬桶上，閉上眼睛，任由那無止盡的大象和獅子狂奔而出！爽，爽斃了！

　　我好像置身在一片充滿花香的美麗草原。風靜悄悄地吹，花輕飄飄地擺，太陽公公就在那上面對我揮手。我就迎著風，迎著花而起舞……噢，這是多麼的美妙動人！

　　在這一刻，我仿佛聽到我的身體在對我說話。

　　「你呀，得多注意我才是。要多吃蔬菜水果，多做運動才行嘛。對你好也對我好。」

　　「嗯！」我幸福地笑著點頭。



　　等到我醒來時，肚子早就拉完了。

　　我滿足地起身……咦？我，我起不了身？

　　對了，這裏是糖果屋，連馬桶也是糖果造的嘛。難道……我被糖漿給黏著了？

　　我只聽到自己的慘叫聲，和慘叫的回音，回音之後的回音……

_____________________________________________________________


題目是「一天一杯茶︰便秘之藥」喔(炸飛)。
我知道這好糟糕(汗)。

嗯，純粹是寫來告訴各位︰天氣冷，要多注意身體喔。
(謎︰用這麼噁心的方法……)

好啦，我覺得，我還是光速逃比較好(飛)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

以下，是一月份的茶的感謝名單(茶)。

日子　　文章名稱　　　　感謝參與演出或提供靈感

１　　　元旦烤肉大會　　杜崇、時雨秋幻、皇天蒼狼、tsume
２　　　可怖之藥　　　　杜崇
３　　　七歹
４　　　卑微　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
５　　　幻想．矇矓　　　Varara
６　　　惡夢
７　　　美夢　　　　　　Varara
８　　　報怨　　　　　　呆虎鯨、杜崇
９　　　北風與太陽　　　tsume
１０　　內在　　　　　　小迪版主
１１　　災
１２　　賣命　　　　　　時雨秋幻
１３　　剎那　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
１４　　過客
１５　　禁忌　　　　　　時雨秋幻
１６　　死去的爸爸　　　lohasinger
１７　　好喝的茶　　　　杜崇、時雨秋幻、皇天蒼狼、tsume、Varara
１８　　死去的媽媽　　　tsume
１９　　果實　　　　　　杜崇
２０　　ＫＩＬＬＥＲ　　小樂
２１　　畫　　　　　　　風佐笨狼
２２　　我仨　　　　　　小樂
２３　　安魂曲　　　　　Varara
２４　　死者　　　　　　銀貓
２５　　幻想．辛福　　　與狼共舞
２６　　魔　　　　　　　風佐笨狼
２７　　安魂曲異　　　　小迪版主
２８　　冷
２９　　餐　　　　　　　皇天蒼狼
３０　　幻想．虛假　　　tsume
３１　　便秘之藥　　　　影曲、杜崇

感謝各位的支持啊(淚目)！

----------


## 風佐笨狼

= ="""

好詭異的茶

感覺有點喝不下去XDDDD

有點噁....冏

----------


## 克萊西恩

回便秘藥章:

XD 形容他解放時我笑了 黏住時我笑得更厲害了
這也是長篇的其中一篇吧?
不過他去解放後他媽去哪了? 被吃掉了?

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回31/1：
……（噴茶）
感想只能用XD來形容。（爆）

至少這杯惡搞的茶不錯，我可以省下買午餐的錢了……（被滅）

嗯，意外的第四百個茶杯。

----------


## 杜崇

回31/1

這好像是強迫別人生病
再來我這裡看病喔= =

我好難過喔~嗚嗚~!

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 ？？？？(31/1)
剛開始喝的時候~
嗯~天冷來杯熱熱的茶最舒服了...(滿足)
喝到最後幾口時~
噗......(噴茶)然後笑到在地上打滾  :wuffer_laugh:  
滾著滾著...溫暖多了~難道這是另ㄧ種的暖身方式...  :Rolling Eyes:  

天冷了~大家要注意保暖喔~不要感冒了...  :Wink:

----------


## 雲月

回覆：1/31

某貓剛吃完中餐上來看就看到...(嘔....)
而且還喝著巧克力牛奶....莔!!
不過這招騙錢法很GJ....(喂!!)

----------


## tsume

*回 便秘之藥(??):*
杜...杜崇便秘診所=口=?!(溜)
說到便秘讓我想到網路上的"便秘筆記本">"<(汗)
話說最後那慘叫是@@......
嗚...媽媽,我再也不敢挑食了>"<!!!!!(吶喊)

----------


## Owla

回一天一杯茶︰便秘之藥:

噗噗...=3="(噴)

原來杜崇是這樣賺錢的啊...=="

整個就是笑翻~XD

先讓人吃一些怪藥之後再來醫治別人

不過那間廁所到底有什麼不同的呢?

為何主角一進去就有"便"意?




> 「啊啊啊……」這不是我在叫，是我的肚子在叫！我只覺得肚子裏有千千萬頭大象在奔騰，有萬萬千頭獅子在咆哮！啊啊啊，要爆了！
> 
> 　　我立即脫下褲子坐在馬桶上，閉上眼睛，任由那無止盡的大象和獅子狂奔而出！爽，爽斃了！
> 
> 　　我好像置身在一片充滿花香的美麗草原。風靜悄悄地吹，花輕飄飄地擺，太陽公公就在那上面對我揮手。我就迎著風，迎著花而起舞……噢，這是多麼的美妙動人！
> 
> 　　在這一刻，我仿佛聽到我的身體在對我說話。
> 
> 　　「你呀，得多注意我才是。要多吃蔬菜水果，多做運動才行嘛。對你好也對我好。」
> ...


這段真是夠了...囧"

好像看到中華一番的那種形容法...= ="

只不過...形容的事物差了十萬八千里...(噴)

以後不敢看小當家了......XD

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回便秘之藥:

茶大寫的這篇文章讓小獸想起之前在網路上看過的便秘筆記本= =

今天的茶好惡搞啊!

小獸已經快喘不過氣來了阿XDDDDDDD

被糖黏住?!舔一舔就可以了阿!!這麼簡單!!主角好笨!!(被拖去埋)

一月份茶的出場名單......小獸算了一下    有十三隻獸呢!!

好多呀!!(耶我好像忘了把茶大加進去了...)不知道小獸進去茶會變成什麼樣子(誤)

----------


## 银狼之吻

抱歉啊，這幾天沒來回文。
回複：寒
人心的寒冷比環境的寒冷更加恐怖啊……
看到結尾，賣火柴的小女孩還會羨慕嗎？呵呵……
回複：月狂·鍾鳴
變狼的過程啊~好期待啊~
回複：？？？？
這個……茶大……你該不會中過招吧？（被拖出去炸飛到美麗的銀河……又來這套？……那好，炸去美麗的M78星雲吧！……那還是銀河好些……炸）
身體最重要啊，注意膳食平衡~多做運動~

上海的雪也終於停了，溫度也有所回暖，不知道香港那裏怎樣了，茶大要注意健康啊~

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶；多謝款待，期待下一杯茶；多謝款待，期待下一杯茶三連擊~（這又是啥米鬼東西？）

----------


## 呀杰

哈哈哈.....真的是很有趣啦XD
我可要學一下茶的作文方法喔!!
這一次的故事以夢為主,但不直接說出是夢,
反而是給讀者一個思想的空間去自己發展故事的最終結果!!!!
真是直得學習,直得學習!!=]
茶大大我可不可以當你下一篇文中的角色嗎xd

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　風佐笨狼︰
我在開頭不就說這是糟榚茶嗎XD？
請原諒我的糟糕啊(汗)。



TO　crazian︰
還好，我的惡搞功力似乎沒退步得太厲害(炸)。
這種是惡搞型的描寫方法，杜崇也擅長這個喔(笑)。

至於主角他媽，嗯……
路人級角色請忽視就好(炸)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
這杯茶本來就是用來讓你XD的(被毆飛)。

不過，也不至於吃不下飯吧(汗)？
沒吃飽飯的話，不能跟萬惡的茶茶對抗的XD



TO　杜崇︰
嗯……根據設定，你不是無良藥商嗎XD？
(被崇毆死)

好啦好啦，讓你當回原來的邪惡藥師好了(炸)。



TO　與狼共舞︰
唉呀，噴茶了。有沒有命中電腦屏幕？
(被毆飛XD)

嗯，這只是以一種比較惡搞(也較噁心(汗))的方式，叫大家注意身體健康(炸)。



TO　銀貓︰
呃……我對不起閣下的胃啊(淚目)(被打飛)。

要數邪惡的騙錢方法，我還有不少的喔(邪笑)。
(謎︰果然是邪惡到極點……)



TO　tsume︰
什麼跟什麼啦。是糖果屋，糖．果．屋啦XD

對喔，這是從便秘筆記本裏取靈感的。
所以我要謝謝影曲分享這段KUSO影片(笑)。

對喔，小孩子(誤)不能偏食，不然邪惡的茶和崇會來抓走你喔(被端)



TO　Owla︰
不不不，崇不賺錢的，只賺糖(汗)。
還有這不是正統的「杜崇系攻擊啦」。

原本我是有介紹那馬桶的力量的。不過……
總之，那廁所的神奇功效就不要管那麼多了(汗)。

中華一番啊……我好久沒看過了呢。
我現在記不起是啥東西了(汗)。



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
呃，小心別窒息啊(汗)。
要窒息也先買好保險嘛(被打飛)。

被糖黏住的話，乾脆一輩子黏著馬桶做人好了(被毆)。

嗯，那個是併合靈感來源獸的名單進去的。
看完之後發覺……我得要有大家的支持才能寫下去啊@@



TO　银狼之吻︰
28/1
嗯，正是如此。
不過，人情溫暖也是很幸福的。
不過請別妄想這種情節能在一天一杯茶裏出現就是(炸)。

1/2
變狼的話，這裏有好多文章都寫過了。
嗯，今次試著能不能寫得創新一點(茶)。

31/1
呃，我不久前才上完的說(汗)。
別詛咒我喔XD(炸)

香港這邊嘛……還是很冷(死)。



TO　呀杰︰
嗯，小心別被我污染就好XD(炸飛)
這裏已經有不少獸受害了(誤)。

我不寫結局的原因是因為……我不懂得寫(汗)。
我總不能草草地寫幾句了結吧？
所以，我總是很善用留白手法(炸)。

嗯，想當茶包(啥)的話，直接傳短訊，把你的獸設給我便成(笑)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．開花(2/2)

　　「唔，是這裏附近了吧。」我看手上的地圖，上面標了個紅色交叉。這是茶給我的，牠要我找一個藥師，看看能幫上我什麼忙。

　　映入眼簾的是一個廢棄多時的公園，附近連人影也不多見一個。這裏什麼都沒有，有的只是雜草、枯樹，和一陣令人怪不舒服的氣味。

　　從外面看，這裏絕不像是正常人會出沒的地方。該不會是茶那騙我吧？我今天可是特意曠了一天的課來這裏啊。

　　『是茶介紹過來的嗎？請進。』一把像是小孩子的聲音在叫喚我。這是茶所提及的藥師？

　　罷了。既然到來了，進去一看無妨。



　　公園內跟我想的沒什麼大分別，僅是雜草多得出奇而已。一個披著黑大衣，看起來很礙眼的稻草人立在一旁。稻草人的頭劃上了一個笑臉，似在對我微笑。

　　「這是……」我走近稻草人。

　　『Ｓｕｒｐｒｉｓｅ！』我的手才剛碰到稻草人，它就突然大跳大叫起來！

　　「哇啊！這是怎麼一回事！」我被嚇得往後倒坐。

　　只見稻草人漸漸變形，最後竟成了一個全身長滿白毛的狼人。牠伸手把我拉起。

　　『沒什麼，玩玩而已，玩玩而已。我只是吃了種會變稻草人的藥罷了。』牠笑哈哈的說，看起來就像個小孩子。『我叫崇，是茶的好朋友。我不像那個一天到晚就只會喝茶的呆白狼，我會調製很——很——很厲害的藥喔！』崇開心地笑道。

　　牠連變成稻草人的藥也造得出來，看也知道牠是非一般的藥師。

　　我這才醒悟過來。我苦笑道︰「我以為茶所指的藥師，是個人類呢。」

　　『怎麼可能嘛。』崇搖搖手。『狼只會跟狼當朋友的嘛，怎麼可能跟人類握手的呢？』

　　「是嗎？要是成了狼，就不可能再跟人類一起嗎……」我有點失意。



　　『先別談這個嘛。』崇依然是一副天真的笑臉。『你不是有事要找我幫忙嗎？』

　　經牠這麼一提醒，我才想起我來這裏的目的。我把包裹著左手的繃帶解下，現出狼人的手臂。

　　崇的眼睛頓時一亮。『喔，你快要變狼人了嘛！』

　　「我就是不想這樣。」我說︰「有沒有辦法可以讓我回復原狀？」

　　『你不想當狼人了啊？』崇顯得很失望。『這個種族的人本來就很少，一年能找到一個已算幸運，現在你卻想要返回人身……』

　　「你不明白的了。」我嘆氣。「我只想過人類的生活。」

　　『那麼你有過過狼人的生活嗎？』崇問道。

　　我當然是搖頭。「那無論如何都不比人類的好吧。要是當了狼人，或許我永遠都不能見人，要跟自己的親人和朋友分別，還可以會還上未知的危險……」



　　崇突然把一個東西交到我手中。『吶，給你。』

　　我一看，是盆盆栽，種著幾株帶刺，有如藤蔓的楬色植物。難聽點說，可以說是一盆雜草。

　　「這是……藥？」我不解地問。

　　『別經常想著藥的，那對身體沒好處嘛。』牠皺眉說︰『這是盆很美麗的花朵喔。』

　　我再仔細觀摩了手中的盆栽一會。真的，除了草和藤蔓，我再也找不到其他形容詞形容它。

　　崇看到我一副不相信的樣子，只好說︰『你把手指按在它的刺上，讓它吸你的血，過不久它就會開花了喔！試試看吧。』

　　我照做了。果然，血才剛從手指流出，就被植物的莖給吸乾了。

　　『要定時餵血給它，它才會乖乖長大喔！』牠開心地笑了。『雖然它現在看起來不美，不過你不能斷定它永遠都那麼醜陋的喔。』

　　我想了想，點點頭，便把盆栽收好了。



　　然後，崇拿出一瓶黑色藥丸給我，說︰『這是你想要的，能夠讓你還原成人的藥。』

　　我眼前一亮。我有點興奮地叫︰「原來真的有解決方法！」

　　『不過，』崇的神色突然嚴肅起來。『吃下去之後，你就一輩子都得當個普通的人類，再也沒有讓你後悔的機會。你連狼人的生活是怎麼過都不知道，為什麼你就肯定，當狼人一定會不好呢？』

　　我默然無語。

　　崇把手按在我的左手上，說︰『或許，等它開花了，你覺得是雜草的東西，可能就會變成一株絢麗的花朵呢。你不能否認它會是一件好事的可能性嘛。』

　　我點點頭。我還是多等一會好了。

　　「謝謝你的花。」我向崇道謝。「對了，這是茶要我給你的。」我掏出一盒巧克力給崇。

　　『哇！』崇高興得跳起來，說︰『謝謝你喔，我最喜歡吃糖果的了。』

　　我笑笑，把繃帶重新繫上手臂，便崇道別了。



　　我回到家裏，把盆栽放到自己房間的陽台處。還好，爸媽並沒有對我曠課的事起太大疑心，更重要的是他們還沒發現我的手變異的事。

　　這時，已經是晚夜了。我獨立坐在床上，看陽台外的景色。月亮害羞地躲在雲霧中，只露出一小條柳眉，陰陰暗暗地使人很難注視到。

　　我還能坐在這個家裏看多少次晚景？我想。

　　突然，眼角一處鮮艷的顏色搶了我的注意。啊，那盆盆栽，要開花了！

　　我還是第一次看到花開。那原先藏在莖葉中，不起眼的青綠花苞在一瞬間急漲起來。然後，花苞漸漸從頂端掰開來，分成六塊花萼。花瓣就在花萼中展現出來。花瓣是豔紅色的，泛著點點淡紅，像塊紅潤健康的少女臉蛋。撲鼻的香氣從淡黃色的花蕊裏散發出來。

　　原來這只是一朵花的外形。不同的花朵不同的顏色。各種顏色的花朵配合一起，繡成一個彩球，上面繪著奪目的彩虹。

　　我愣住了。這真的是我帶回來的那盆雜草嗎？



　　『噢，開花了，開花了耶。』

　　我一看，崇竟坐在陽台上面。牠的眼神全被花給吸引過去了。

　　「崇，我想過了。你的藥我還是不要了。」我拿出那瓶黑色藥丸，說︰「還是等花開了再說。」

　　『真是個明智的決定。』崇接回藥，拿在手上玩弄著。『因為，我之前是騙你的。這可是見血封喉的超級毒藥呵。還好你沒吃下去。』牠陰笑了幾聲，然後跳下了陽台，消失了。

　　我的心顫寒了一下。

_____________________________________________________________


月狂第二篇，由杜崇出演=W=
原本不打算寫杜崇給主角藥的，不過不這樣寫，表現不出杜崇的邪惡XD(被毆)

下杯茶就是時雨秋幻的出場時候嚕(茶)。
同時，主角的「鐘」也差不多時候要再響了嘿。

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/2 月狂．開花

看來這個少年逐漸被拉攏來了XD
下回小雨不知道是怎麼樣的出場方式~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回31/1回應+2/2：
嗯，所以這次是要擺明衝著XD我來的囉？（笑）（誤）

其實不要緊，玩一陣球又馬上恢復食慾了這樣（炸）


話說這令我想起「熊的傳說」吶。

－－不過我相信茶絕不會寫那種Happy Ending的。（茶）（被毆飛）

----------


## Owla

一天一杯茶︰月狂．開花(2/2) 

注意!!!藥品應該放在陰涼與幼兒觸碰不到的地方!!!

杜崇小朋友你不僅碰了藥還自己做藥!!!

敝獸在這裡宣布你禁糖果一個月!!!=口=

杜崇:哥哥這個給你(可愛語氣)

(下一秒敝獸已經人間蒸發)
______________________


以上純屬虛構...

咳...不鬧了= ="(敝獸還要命...)




> 這可是見血封喉的超級毒藥呵。


敝獸就知道杜崇果然沒那麼好心=ˇ="

怎麼可能給主角解藥...

真的給了那杜崇今天一定吃錯藥~XD(炸)

杜崇:那我就讓你吃錯藥吧!!!(燦笑)



怎麼覺得這朵花以前好像有出現過...@@?(錯覺?)

不管了...先逃再說~XD

----------


## 小樂

回2/2:

如此的邪惡果然是杜崇的寫照阿 ~ XD

不過有能改變身體形狀的藥真是方便吶 

改天來去跟杜崇要ㄧ顆來玩玩 ~ (炸

不知下次的鐘響後是哪裏產生變化呢 ~

真是好奇吶  ~

不過變化的地方越多越難隱藏吧 ~

那就要看主角要怎辦嚕 ~XD

下次是正派角色登場阿..

真讓人期待 ˇ  XD ~

----------


## 呀杰

> 嗯，小心別被我污染就好XD(炸飛) 
> 這裏已經有不少獸受害了(誤)。


對呀....我可是來這裡被污染的啦xdd(大笑

如果我是那文中的男主角,我也會二話不說的選擇了當狼人!!

加油喔!!!期待新的文章歐^^

對了....我的那邊都完成了新文章了....過去給我評估一下吧........(賣賡告嗎xd

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂˙開花:*
血...血花=口=
該不會之前那顆"人血作的果子"就是......(汗)

見血封喉=口=
崇真的好可怕>"<
天真善良的外表下竟然如此邪惡@@......(跟某廚好像~(被打
茶茶身體裡一定有抗藥體>"<!!

----------


## 银狼之吻

未曾經曆過，就不要輕易的下定論，未知的事物是好是壞，不去親自嘗試，又怎會了解。
關於那盆花，讓我想到了《警官與花》係列啊~警官的第一盆花是叫“嘉德露”（記不清是不是這樣叫了），也是像盆雜草。在他第一天獲得她的時候就被她吸了血（在睡夢中），之後，在他和匪徒槍戰中受重傷，將要死去之時，花開了，是美麗的紅花，一生只開一次，代替主人死去的生命之花。
下次鍾聲響起時，就讓主角的腦袋變吧~看他怎麽藏，哈哈.
對了，茶有沒有興趣寫個“不可思議—茶之‘僞·安徒生童話/格林童話’係列”？應該會很有趣的說~讓這些黑暗的“童話”更加黑暗吧~
最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

小獸淺水了好幾天了，今天就先回2/2 跟31/1的好了(被毆飛

回31/1 

滿怪的一杯茶，最後主角竟然被糖漿給黏住，小獸我笑了。


回2/2

主角好像漸漸被拉攏過來了，不過這樣應該也不賴，換作是小獸我一定會選擇變成狼人。[/mp3]

----------


## VARARA

回  便秘之藥:

那....那種敘述.......(暈倒)
目前看到巧克力竟然會不想吃...(汗
糖漿....
糖漿....
vara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(倒地)


回 月狂．開花(2/2):
是阿^^等待是一件好事
誰知道萬事的結果是如何呢?
聖經：「萬事互相效力，叫愛神的人得益處。」
很期待這位主角的劇情走向！！

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## Triumph

回31/1:

這篇無視。

事實上當你能看見棲身於你的床鋪上過百萬的蟲子......呵呵......

回2/2:

真的會這麼容易相信狼啊?

真是的,搞不懂最近年輕人的心態......

說起來我有點好奇杜崇的藥是用什麼做的......能教我嗎(露出了燦爛迷人的帥氣笑容

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

一口氣喝完所有的茶(摸著自己圓滾滾的肚子)

11月:14篇

12月:31篇

1月:31篇

2月:2篇

偽茶:2篇

80篇呢(攤倒)

回 偽．一天一杯茶︰死結

逃避是不好的(汗)

雖然小獸也才剛剛了解這個事實...

回 1/31

這...太糟糕了(噁)

應該是不會去碰甜點了(雖然本來就沒啥碰)

回 2/1

變狼人耶...

真好

不過小獸是想直接變而不是慢慢變XD

回 2/2

月狂阿...

令小獸想到O2JAM了 好好的遊戲被糟蹋了...

[謎:喂喂喂!!]

主角似乎對自己生活也有點異議呢

不然怎麼放棄當人了呢

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　銀貓︰
我是不會那麼好心腸讓主角輕易進來獸界的XD(被打飛)
嗯，小幻嘛……出場方式其實也差不多(炸)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
不止這樣，我最大的目標是每一杯茶都能XD你(被炸爆)。



> －－不過我相信茶絕不會寫那種Happy Ending的。（茶）（被毆飛）


看到這句，突然間有種衝動想要寫快樂大結局讓你噴茶……
不過還是維持原判好了(炸)。



TO　Owla︰
禁糖果的話，可愛的杜崇會把你殺掉的XD(誤)

在設定上來說，崇是比茶還要邪惡(炸飛)。
(在現實上來說，我也覺得如此(被毆)。)

嗯，發現了花有端倪嗎(笑)？
那是「藥命。杜崇愛看花開」裏改過來的喔(茶)。



TO　小樂︰
沒錯，我也覺得這才是邪惡的杜崇(炸)。

嗯，想向杜崇要藥的話，請先準備糖果和……必死的決心(大誤)。
下次鐘響只是右手啦，沒什麼特別的(炸)。
不過再下次就……呵(笑)。



TO　呀杰︰
嗯……可我還沒把我腦裏所有糟糕物拿出來耶(炸)。
(不過全拿出來的話，好像就超標了(炸))
想被污染(？)的話，建議看蝕狼大的「與腐女姊姊同在一起」XD

如果我也主角的話，我也會心甘情願去當狼人的(炸)。
不過這是以正常人類的角度描寫啦(炸)。



TO　tsume︰
這個可說不定喔。
去問杜崇吧，他才是兇手(誤)。

外表可愛內裏邪惡，這才是杜崇的致命處嘛XD
其實茶茶已經死掉的了，之前的茶也有提過(茶)。
所以，不用再擔心茶的生命安全喔(炸)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
對呀。
……雖然我經常都拒絕去嘗新(炸)。

這盆花是在杜崇的「藥命」裏改出來的喔。

至於惡搞童話……恭喜你猜對了XD
我在兩年前就很專注惡搞童話(炸)。
惡搞過灰姑娘和白雪公主，其中惡搞灰姑娘還被拿去做學校話劇(炸飛)。



TO　皇天蒼狼︰
把茶都喝完就好，不用每杯都回啦(笑)。

31/1
話說我這裏的茶很少有正常的(炸)。
會發現這種不可能的事，也是不足為奇的(炸飛)。

2/2
呃，很可惜，因為閣下的角色是奸角關係，
所以，到蒼狼出場時，就會……
嗯，還是不要洩露劇情(被毆)。



TO　VARARA︰
31/1
所以說，這杯是有瘦身功效的健康茶吶(極誤)(被毆)。
不過副作用很明顯是會使飲用者出現恐懼症(炸)。

2/2
所以，未到最後一刻，也不可以斷定結果喔。
這杯大茶就是這樣子(邪笑)。



TO　Triumph︰
31/1
無視得好(炸)。
話說，要是真的如閣下所說，後果會不堪設想吧(邪笑)？

2/2
這個請你放心，主角以後就會不相信獸們的話了。
我可是沒有那麼好心讓主角開開心心地去當狼人呢(炸)。

杜崇的藥效嘛……去問一下杜崇就知道了。
前提是請先付一條命當入場費XD(被毆)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
噢，那真的太感謝閣下的支持啦(感動)！
不過，11月有32杯茶，12月也有32杯茶喔(炸)。
那是「不存在的故事」，在另外一個帖子裏(茶)。

因為偽茶純粹是發洩當時心情用，所以現在無視(被打飛)。

31/1
我一開始就說明那是糟糕茶啊。
這就是「一個願下毒，一個願喝下去」(被毆)。

1/2
變狼人的過程可以很漫長的呢。
一下子全變的話就沒東西可寫了XD

2/2
咦？我是不太記得O2JAM有這歌(汗)。
我印象最深的就是死月和V3，兩首都是讓我打到發瘋的曲子XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．玄鏡(3/2)

　　翌日，我還在睡窩裏造美夢，就被什麼東西給吵醒了。我起床一看，是頭青藍色的狐狸看叫我。

　　「你也是牠們那一類嗎？」我問，同時打了個呵欠。

　　『什麼同一類？』牠反問道。

　　「嗯，那即是同類。」我點點頭。我已經是第三回遇到會說話的奇怪動物了，也開始習慣過來。

　　「你今回想來——唉呀，好痛。」一陣突如其來的痛感使我一禁打了個顫。這是從我的右手傳來的。整隻右手手臂像瘀了一樣發藍發紫，還控制不住的發抖發痛，好像有什麼東西要破皮而出一樣。

　　「呃……這，這難道是要變異的前兆？」我自言自語。

　　『噢，原來你知道了呀。』藍狐說︰『我現在還只是能在你身上嗅到些許狼的氣味，我還以為你不知道發生什麼事呢。』

　　「這件事，之前有兩頭狼給我解釋了。」我答道。「不過你說，你在我身上聞到狼的氣味？」我比較好奇這件事。我記得茶也曾經說過，牠是因為嗅到同類氣息才找上來的。

　　『嗯。這種氣味會隨著你化成狼人而逐漸變重，到最後，你的人味就會全消失了。』藍狐笑笑，說︰『在這期間，應該還會有其他的獸找上你吧。我叫時，請多多指教。你有什麼需要幫忙的，可以找我。』

　　我點點頭。時給我的感覺還不錯，至少比只會邪笑的茶和打算毒害我的崇要好得多了。



　　我解下左手的繃帶，露出狼人的左手臂，問︰「我的右手是不是也會變成這個樣子？」

　　『嗯，大概今天內就會變形。』時一邊喝茶，一邊答。牠在喝茶？

　　「那麼，可不可以讓它暫時停止變化，或者，變得慢點？」我緊張地問。雖然我現在不太討厭變狼人這回事，但我仍想當個「稍微正常」的人類久一點。

　　『你抗拒狼人的樣子嗎？』時問道，然後轉了轉話題。『你有聽過玄鏡嗎？』

　　我搖搖頭。「那是什麼？」

　　『那是一塊神奇的黑色鏡子，傳說可以照出物體本來的樣子喔。』牠搖了搖尖端帶栗色的尾巴，一塊黑色圓形像板子的東西竟憑空出現。『剛好我這裏有一塊，可以讓你看到你會變成什麼樣的狼人。』

　　我聽到了，嚇得馬上別過頭去。「我，我不要看！」

　　『別那麼害羞嘛。』時調侃著︰『看到了，看到了。你變成狼人的樣子嘛，就是——』

　　「啊，別說！」我摀住耳朵，雖然這顯然是徒勞無功的。



　　「兒子，你在房間跟誰說話？」母親的聲音突然傳進來，還夾著往我房間走來的腳步聲。

　　「沒，沒，只是在談電話罷了。我……我在換衣服，別進來！」我急忙編了個謊。

　　「一邊談電話，一邊換衣服？」母親用奇怪的語氣說，但她的腳步聲已漸遠了。我才舒了一口氣。



　　「你啊，把那塊什麼黑鏡子給收起來沒有？」我背著時說。

　　『你真的不想看到你成為狼人的樣子嗎？』時一再問道。

　　「讓我多懷念一下我現在這副人樣吧，拜託。」我有氣無力地說，變成狼人，我並非千萬個不願意，但至少，我不喜歡這樣。

　　『好，那我收起來便是。』時有點無趣地說。我轉過頭，鏡子果真消失了。

　　「對了，狼人的我是什麼樣子？」我又忍不住，好奇地問。

　　『呵，你自己去看一遍不就知道了。』牠又作勢要擺動那神奇的尾巴。

　　「罷了罷了。」我阻止了牠。「唉，反正絕不會是好樣子。」我嘆氣。我幻想出來，自己的狼臉不是兇神惡煞，就是滿嘴血腥，認血不認人那種惡形惡相。或許，真實的樣子比我想像的還要更糟糕一點。想到這裏，我又不禁多嘆一口氣︰我以後到底要怎麼見人呢？

　　『別那麼消極——』時的話說到一半，突然停下來。牠專注地嗅了嗅空氣，說︰『不對勁。空氣裏有血腥味和硝煙味——』

　　噹！一聲打破玻璃的巨響。

　　一陣不安在我心裏擴散開來。我衝出房門，一看究竟。



　　客廳全亂了，像是被倒轉再倒轉過來般。抽屜全被打開，儲物箱裏的東西散滿了一地，一個繡著花紋的玻璃花瓶，現在化成了碎片。

　　「媽！」我大喊，媽竟倒在客廳中間，不省人事！

　　我趕前查看了一下，還好，還有氣息，只是暈過去罷了。

　　「別動，打劫！」一個蒙著臉的男人突然竄出來，用槍指著我。「啊，你這是什麼東西？」然而他馬上就驚叫，握槍的手也在抖了。

　　我這才發覺，我忘了用繃帶把左手遮住，整條毛茸茸的白手就這樣顯現出來了！

　　「怪物啊！」劫匪大叫，竟向我開槍了！

　　我驚慌得緊閉眼睛，下意識用右手擋住。只覺右手被子彈猛烈地撞了一下，卻完全不痛。我睜眼一看，我的右手也變異了，變得跟左手一樣。射向我的那顆子彈掉在地上，像旋轉木馬般自轉著。

　　這一下，劫匪害怕得丟下槍，連滾帶爬地往大門。我一躍上前，一把抓住了他的手。

　　「啊！」他慘叫。我竟把他的手給扭斷了，狼人的手竟有這麼恐怖的力氣。

　　然後，砰的一聲，在鬼叫的劫匪就應聲倒下了。

　　『做壞事要遭報應呵。』時不知什麼時候出現在大門前，尾巴捲著一個染血的棒球棍。



　　我報案請警察把昏迷不醒的劫匪帶走，再把母親送到醫院，又親自到警局錄口供，才能夠回到家裏休息。我躺在床口喘氣，這真夠累人。

　　「唉，今天真倒霉。家裏遭打劫，又被人看到我的手。」我失落地對時說著。牠還留在我身旁。

　　『可是，要不是你的手，那劫匪會得逞，而你大概也會被送到醫院去，到時就真的露餡了。』時笑著說︰『現在這結果也不壞，不是嗎？』

　　「我總算覺得變成狼人是有點好處，不過……」我看看我的右手，它現在跟我的左手一樣命運，要包著厚厚的繃帶了。

　　我搖搖頭，說︰「罷了，管那麼多幹啥。還是睡覺最好。」

　　『看來你開始對你要變成狼人一事有好感了喔。』時開心地說。

　　「對了。」我突然想起了什麼。「你之前不是說有塊照到我真面目的鏡子麼？我想拿來照照看。」

　　時輕搖尾巴，玄鏡又再次出現。我接過黑鏡子一照——



　　我驚呆了。「這到底是什麼嘛？」

　　鏡子裏的是我人模人樣的映像。

　　『玄鏡的我編出來的，這只是單純一塊黑板子。』時哈哈大笑︰『我只是想讓你知道，別一味向著不好的方向想嘛！你看，你現在不就是好端端的。』語罷，牠往陽台跳走了。

　　我有點頭昏腦脹︰怎麼牠們都騙來騙去啊！

_____________________________________________________________


抱歉這麼晚才發(死)。

嗯，主角開始要對獸角說的話起疑嚕(邪笑)。
下篇皇天蒼狼出來時，讓他好好帶領主角到邪惡的境地吧XD

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/3 月狂‧玄鏡

後續希望~XD
手被扭斷，沒有噴血嗎~?
時拿著染血的棒球棍?
這樣看總覺得時變邪惡了耶XD"

----------


## a70701111

1/29
好險看這篇的時候，在下沒有在吃東西。
不然一定全部吐出來……
茶茶的話數，真的是愈寫愈來越多血腥的地方了。
這篇是杯怪味茶XD
1/28
嗯……
好黑暗的文章阿……
茶茶的最大的能力，就是這麼一回事吧。
難道最後茶茶要吃掉他嗎？
這就不得而知了……
1/2
變化嗎？
或許吧……
正因為劇烈的變化，才讓人真正的改變。
變成狼人，也就是說變不回來摟？
但是，他的家人，真的不會引此而接受嗎？
沒有問，是不會知道的喔。
1/31
呃……
狼不能吞筆喔，筆頭會刺出來。
沒想到茶茶還故意這樣做……
最後的糖果，是為什麼會出現呢。
茶茶應該不會吃了他吧……會有異味喔。
2/2
非本尊，動殺機XD
這篇的主角，算是聰明人。
沒有選到錯的答案。
如果選到了，死狀應該也是想像的到的。
藥品不要亂吃阿……(因為不是糖果= =)
2/3
騙來騙去，連讀者也騙走吃了XD
茶茶這篇也不是本尊。
在下想要看本尊阿……木桶跟茶杯……
才是正字標記(炸)

----------


## 呀杰

嘩>v<....真的是很吸引耶.....
真的想快一點看一下篇的說xdd

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回2/2回覆+3/2：
每一杯嘛……
其實我滿好奇這要怎麼每杯都XD我的說（炸）

至於茶結尾的大咖啡……（？）
就算泡出來，應該也會渾身不對勁吧？（笑）


嗯，我意外地XD了（爆）

雖然都是騙，但是動機與意義是不一樣的呀。（茶）

期待大亂鬥（？）


說到XD，茶何時才要乖乖就範(?)呢……？（被拖走）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 2/2 
> 咦？我是不太記得O2JAM有這歌(汗)。 
> 我印象最深的就是死月和V3，兩首都是讓我打到發瘋的曲子XD


確實是有月狂這首歌

小獸喜歡BLADE系列 V3 南瓜2 死月 Visual Dream 赤信號 Plz don't go跟Separated Union

還有抒情的Massing You跟為了愛(大陸版翻譯 台灣O2已經消失了...)




> 呃…… 
> 狼不能吞筆喔，筆頭會刺出來。 
> 沒想到茶茶還故意這樣做…… 
> 最後的糖果，是為什麼會出現呢。 
> 茶茶應該不會吃了他吧……會有異味喔。


那個是...糖果吧(汗)

所以才直接吞了..

回2/3

主角被時給耍了呢(汗)

話說他力氣也大的太誇張了吧...

而且還能擋子彈(疑?)

時也墮落了...

從過年那篇開始就吃人肉哩XD

TO呀杰:

那隻小老鼠(應該不是楓葉鼠吧XD 楓葉鼠好像比較黑)

是你們家的小寵物呀?

滿可愛的呢

貼一些O2歌曲XD

O2勁樂團 - 死月

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885719"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885719" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 月狂

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885720"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885720" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 地震

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885722"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885722" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - V3

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885738"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885738" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - R3

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885758"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885758" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - Toccata&Fugue

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885759"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885759" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 幻想進行曲

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885763"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885763" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 卡農搖滾版

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885775"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885775" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 赤信號

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885787"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885787" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 南瓜2

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885791"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885791" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    O2勁樂團 - Plz don't go
<object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885796"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885796" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - %E - XT

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885800"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885800" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


這裡O2JAM是有人聲的部份
希望知道的獸告訴小獸這原本是哪位歌手的歌...

O2勁樂團 - feel the o2jam

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885806"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885806" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - love cook

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885811"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885811" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - Over Easy

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885816"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885816" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - Pray

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885821"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885821" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    O2勁樂團 - Rock'n Roll Princess
<object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885830"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885830" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - 穿越時空的愛戀

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885836"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885836" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>    
    


O2勁樂團 - Waiting 4 Love

    <object width="450" height="120"><param name="movie" value="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885840"></param><param name="quality" value="high"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://mymedia.yam.com/*/1885840" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="120"></embed></object>

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂˙玄鏡:*
某爪也覺得 時 怎麼越來越黑暗了@@......
果然在茶筆下,甚麼獸都會慢慢的被墮落化......(被打)

時 的尾巴又再次獻寶了XD~(??)
對那尾巴的好奇程度不輸茶的木桶~

下篇就蒼狼了~
不知他會怎麼"調教"主角XD~
會不會先帶他去上"狩獵"課程~??

話說仔細想想,發現從蒼開始除了VARARA以外
下面全都是些邪惡的黑暗獸和可怕的中立獸@@......
看來主角的獸化之旅還有好長一段路呢@@......


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    還有為什麼主角會獸化
茶茶也要稍微解釋下喔XD~

----------


## 風佐笨狼

要是她爸媽都掛了，那他大概就會很樂意變成狼人了吧=ˇ=""

他都不知道，有多少人想變還變不成的

真是身在福中不知福阿

說謊騙人，正常的人類早就會經歷這種事了吧

這個社會上有多少人是坦誠相見的呢？


被騙個一兩次，就會習慣的啦

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　銀貓︰
那是關節性創傷，最多就是傷口會瘀青，不會流血啦(炸)。

別這麼說時嘛。
牠可是在為正義伸張呢XD(被打飛)



TO　小迪(嗯，好像懶得打版主二字了(被毆))︰
29/1
終於有獸肯看那警告語啦(感動)(啥)。
嗯，我本來就很喜歡寫血腥物(炸)。
我還記得我在這裏發的第一篇血腥文「快樂女孩」被你標15+呢XD

28/1
嗯，最大能力的話，是「順便」吞掉受害者的靈魂(被拖)。
欸，要是茶沒打算吃他，幹啥要故意陷害他啦XD

1/2
當然變不回來。能變回來的話，就不好玩了(啥)。
他的家人嘛……呵，看下去便知道了(燦)。

31/1
那是糖果啦XD
那篇是純惡搞的。茶都沒出過場，所以不會吃主角啦(炸)。

2/2
我知道其實杜崇心裏是很不忿(？)的——主角竟沒中計啊。
罷了，說好了要寫10集，怎能讓主角在第2集就死掉(炸)。
嗯，杜崇的話應該沒關係，他大概是把藥當糖果吃(被滅)。

3/2
茶茶只在月狂第一篇「鐘鳴」出現啊(茶)。
其餘時間嘛……就當作牠死掉吧XD



TO　呀杰︰
我知道，可是我打字打很慢啊(死)。
一分鐘最多四五十字。不過現在天氣冷，手更遲鈍(死)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
我承認這很難啦。
但我的確會盡量XD閣下的(被毆)。

咦？我有說過最後會是咖啡嗎(炸)？
我很少會泡錯茶啊(炸)。

恭喜閣下再次中招了XD(被毆)

大亂鬥嘛……嗯……好不好乾脆寫「通通死掉」呢(爆)？



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
閣下也有玩MG(Music Game)呀XD
我也很熱愛的哩。

之前在打O2JAM，不過很可惜它關了QQ
然後去打DJMAX，不過網路版也關了OTL
現在只能去打PSP版的DJMAX……(淚)
目前打了約1850首曲，在打6鍵和8鍵(茶)。

嗯……那是變狼人的神力XD
反正一天一杯茶挺科幻的(炸)。



TO　tsume︰
沒辦法，這是我的個性啊(炸)。

時可是一天一杯茶裏最神秘的角色(炸)。
因為牠沒有設定(被毆)。

嗯，猜對嚕，蒼真的去教唆主角獵殺人類(笑)。

主角的獸化之路當然不好走啊(邪笑)。
不過……呵(茶)。

主角會獸化是因為「鐘響了」嘛(炸)。
這就像嬰兒長大會換牙齒一樣，是自然生長過程喔XD(被打飛)



TO　風佐笨狼︰
欸，別這麼說嘛。
不然我會讓他父母掛掉的XD(炸)

不過，我也想變啊XD(炸)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．獵食(4/2)

　　當我終於肯從周公那裏回到現實世界時，現經是夜晚了。

　　我摸摸肚子，已經凹成一個小坑了。沒辦法，誰叫今早有劫匪「光顧」我家，害我忙了一整天，半點食物都沒下肚呢。

　　我走出睡房，馬上就被一陣芳香的食物氣味給引住。原來晚飯的時間到了，正好讓我一回氣把早、午餐的份一併補回。

　　「你起來得剛好，正要開飯了呢。」母親正好廚房裏捧來一盤盤菜餚。

　　「啊，你的手怎麼了？」父親放在手上的報紙問道︰「右手也包了繃帶？」

　　「今早跟劫匪糾纏時被弄傷的。包了繃帶，沒什麼事。」我直接借家裏被劫的事來編謊。

　　「沒大礙就好。」媽把碗筷擺上餐桌。「來，先吃飯吧。」



　　我們一家人，仍一如往常的，邊看電視劇邊吃晚飯。我還比較慶幸現在的我還能跟爸媽一起吃飯，或許遲陣子就沒機會了。

　　「噢。」我叫了一聲。在我手中的兩根筷子被折成四根，看來我還沒能控制這狼人手臂的力度。

　　「還能折斷筷子，一點也不像是手受傷啊。」父親好奇的看著我。

　　「因為……因為我的手好得差不多了嘛。我一時用錯力才會這樣。哈……」我試圖以笑容掩飾臉上的不安。我換了比較堅硬的不鏽鋼叉、羹吃飯，儘管用西式餐具吃中式食物有點奇怪就是了。



　　我雙眼注視在電視上，右手憑感覺夾菜吃飯。

　　「喂，怎麼你總是在吃肉？」父親有點不滿地說。

　　我一看，一大盤蒜茸蒸排骨竟被我吃了一半，蒸鯇魚也被我吃掉半條，但我最喜歡的西蘭花卻半點也沒碰過。

　　「因為今天的魚和肉都特好吃啊。」我吸吮著鋼叉。明明吃幾塊就膩的肥排骨，我竟百吃不膩，而且還越吃越吃勁。

　　「多吃點菜嘛。」母親把一塊西蘭花夾到我碗裏。

　　「噁！」我才剛把西蘭花放進口裏，就忍不住吐出來。「這……發霉了。」

　　「那麼可能？我們吃了那麼多塊都不覺得有問題啊。」父母說。

　　我又吃了一塊，結果也是嚐到同樣的噁心味道。「真的，好難吃啊。」我皺眉道。

　　「不可以偏吃的喔。」父親帶點嚴厲地說。

　　「我只吃白飯就好。」我低下頭狂吞著飯。奇怪，怎麼我覺得連白飯也有陣怪味？飯的味道不是永遠都差不多嗎？難道……

　　想到這裏，我的心泛起一陣不安。



　　這問題在第二天便得到解答。這天，我的房間內突然多了一塊黑色的大布。

　　「這是什麼東西——啊。」我抓起布，自言自語著。黑布突然變重，墜了下去。

　　『真是的，別亂拿我的披風嘛。』一頭蒼藍色的狼突然在黑布下現形，黑布剛好披在牠身上。牠用爪子巧妙地把布在脖子打了個結。

　　我有點哭笑不得︰牠們的出場方式真的比變魔術還要神奇。

　　『我叫蒼，你的事茶已經告訴我了。』蒼狼說。

　　我把昨天吃飯的怪事告訴了蒼，問︰「這是不是跟我變狼人有關？」

　　『應該是的。』蒼點點頭，道︰『大概是你的腸胃和味覺都起變化了喔。』

　　「什麼？連這些都會變異？」我吃驚地說。

　　『當然啊。變狼人可以從外到內，從頭到尾徹底地變呢。』蒼答︰『狼都是肉食性動物，所以你有這樣的跡象，一點也不奇怪。』

　　我心裏暗罵︰最好是我只吃肉的話，其他人會不奇怪。

　　『這情況還會繼續下去。到最後嘛……嘿嘿，先帶你看點東西。』蒼賊笑道。牠拉住我的手。牠的披風在一瞬間變大，把我包住。



　　當披風收回來的時候，我現在置身在別處了。我看了看，這裏是跟崇相遇的廢棄公園。

　　「這是瞬間移動？」我驚異地道。問題是我還穿著睡衣和拖鞋啊。

　　『你等我一下喔，我馬上把東西給帶回來。』蒼說完，轉身就跑。

　　不一會兒，牠就回來了，口裏叼著一個渾身是血的物體。

　　「你幹什麼！」我驚呼，蒼叼回來的是個小孩。我看了看，已經斷氣了。

　　『幹什麼？獵食嘛。』蒼咧嘴而笑，露出滿是血腥的利牙。『這可是很好吃的呢。』

　　我驚得摀住了嘴。「你……你吃人！」

　　『有什麼好大驚小怪的，將來你也會是如此。』蒼一邊吃，一邊說︰『到時候你還會嫌不夠吃哩。』

　　「我怎麼可能——呃」我打住了。聞到了血腥的氣味，我的肚子竟在叫起來。

　　『嘴巴上說不要，身體倒很誠實嘛。』蒼邪笑道︰『別彆扭了。雖說人肉不是特別好吃，但啃下人肉的時候，會有種莫名的快感喔，大概是一個活生生的人竟成了自己嘴裏肉的關係吧。欸，說那麼多，還是吃一塊最實際。』蒼撕開一塊肉遞到我面前。

　　「別……我不會吃的！」我推開了蒼，轉身逃跑了。

　　『你會吃的。因為你的身體最愛吃的了。』儘管離牠好遠，蒼的笑聲仍在我耳邊迴繞著……



　　「呼……哈……」我回到家裏，不住地喘氣。

　　「你怎麼會從這裏回來？」母親看到我，不解地問著。「你剛剛不是一直在房間裏嗎？」

　　「別提這個了……呼。」我回了氣，說︰「有沒有東西吃，我餓了。咦？好香，媽，你在煮什麼東西嗎？」

　　「沒有啊，我現在才打算做早餐呢。」母親答，然後繫上了圍裙，到廚房裏去了。

　　那麼這香味是……糟糕！這是人肉的味道，我竟然想吃人肉了！

　　我馬上衝到客廳，抓了幾個麵包就吞。

　　「那是隔過夜的，不會又冷又硬嗎？」父親疑惑地問。

　　「沒所謂，我餓。」我的嘴裏塞了個大包子，只能含糊地答。

　　變異的味蕾使我覺得麵包不是一般的難吃，但我還是硬把麵包給塞滿了肚子。至少，這可以暫時舒緩我想吃人肉的慾望。

　　我會吃人肉？不可能！



　　不過到了晚上，我就後悔了。現在的我對肉食的渴望更大了，我已經再吃不下非肉類的食物了。我只得詐病不吃晚飯，回到房間偷吃買回來的豬肉乾。

　　『你好像憋得很辛苦的樣子呢。』蒼又突然出現在房間的陽台上。『出於是同類的關係，我可以帶你去找吃的喔。』

　　「不要！」我仍堅持著。

　　『噢，那就罷了。』蒼作勢要走。臨走前牠還說︰『在這裏往西邊走十分鐘左右，有個樹林。偶爾會有人類會貪圖方便，把它當成捷徑的走進去。在那裏獵食不容易被發現喔。』然後牠才真的走了。

　　我望著西邊望得出神。我竟不自覺地喃喃自語︰「獵食，獵食。」

　　我內心掙扎了好一陣子。

　　「去看一下唄。單純地，去看一下就好。」我為自己找了個藉口，換上衣服就出發往樹林去了。

_____________________________________________________________

嗯，開始墮落了，墮落了(炸)。
今次「鐘響」的地方是內臟(邪笑)。

好了，接下來讓爪爪帶主角更加的墮落吧XD(被毆)

----------


## 呀杰

嘩......故事到了變化的階段了>v<

而且緊張得很.....快點寫下去吧!!!

我可快要忍不住了!!!(咬著牙

TO:楓羽 月嵐

對呀.....這是我家的小老鼠喔......(香港叫作『小露寶』呢!)

可不容易抓到牠的說~___~

因為牠跑得很快的喔~0~

不過在這個冬天『因為太冷而死了』!!!!(很傷心的說T^T")

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/4 月狂‧獵食

終於開始了呢~(燦笑)
下次「鍾響」是哪呢~?




> 『嘴巴上說不要，身體倒很誠實嘛。』


看到這句話某貓的螢幕毀了.....(噴茶)
至於原因嗎....是很糟糕的XD....(望向及時通)

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

回2/4:

要變狼人了耶~

又有一個同類來了~

話說   茶大   那個主角是虛擬角色嗎?還是真的有這個獸友?

----------


## 银狼之吻

回了晚了些啊~
是右手啊……遺憾啊~
不過知道“力量”這種東西後會更加沈迷進去吧~
內髒變化了啊~呵呵，有趣，味覺變化，吃食的愛好也變了啊~
要吃人，當出租車司機去吧~開夜車，下麻藥，拖到荒郊野外去~
不過人肉沒營養，多吃傷身體的。

惡搞童話啊，其實，童話是我們最早接觸的恐怖小說，黑暗的故事，惡搞的話……也許反而會“光明”些吧……

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶*2……

----------


## 影曲

所謂的獸性終於逼出來了呀~
但是不可以吃父母唷
畢竟如果是為了讓父母不幸的話，就不會生下來了

這次出現的是蒼阿~下依次會是誰呢?
期待期待~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回3/2回覆+4/2：
嗯，等著看好戲XD

是不錯的想法。（爆）
但大家全死就沒茶泡了呀。（思）

既然如此我就繼續謎到底好了XD（炸飛）
其實是某狐還想不到該怎麼寫設定……（埋）


其實照這種速度很快就會完全變化了。（茶）
除非還要把身體分割……（？）


題外...

    再一次地，被誤解了嘛……？
看來我真的得走黑暗系才會被信任了。（爆）

----------


## Owla

回：2/3 月狂‧玄鏡 :

咦!?右手也變化啦~(還是防彈的...)=ˇ=

唉~時總是露出最天真的模樣~

然後在別人最沒有防備時給人致命一擊

這樣看起來...最邪惡的獸應該是時才對~XD

以可愛系來說杜崇的邪惡還不是第一的呢!!!

回：2/4 月狂‧獵食

現在可好...兩手都包這麼大一包...不被懷疑才怪= ="

而且現在連內臟都"鳴鐘"了...感覺就像吃了藥命果實一樣嘛

墮落了...墮落了...墮落了...墮落了.......







墮落了大好~XD

不墮落還叫狼人嗎?>"<(激誤)

開始習慣吃人肉吧~哈哈哈!!!=ˇ=


題外問一下

    敝獸真的變邪惡了嗎~XD?

----------


## 風佐笨狼

=ˇ=

主角大概希望最後才變味蕾吧

這樣才能當人當久一點阿-ˇ-(邪笑

爪爪要出來帶壞主角了＠＠

其實=ˇ=會習慣的啦～

反正殺人，你很快就會變的和人不一樣了

不用太在乎會給你帶來多少做惡感

你在獵食～為了生活而戰

(你和茶大講這些做什麼？茶大早知道了阿=ˇ=)

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂˙獵食(2/4/0:*
由蒼推薦完人肉後
下杯茶就讓我來向主角引薦殺人的真傳吧XD~(超大誤)
人+某爪=噴血量無限~(光速逃)
不知道主角會不會把父母殺了呢~??




> 墮落了大好~XD
> 
> 不墮落還叫狼人嗎?>"<(激誤)
> 
> 開始習慣吃人肉吧~哈哈哈!!!=ˇ=
> 
> 
> 題外問一下
> 
>     敝獸真的變邪惡了嗎~XD?


我想小O你只是茶毒中太深了XD~

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> TO　楓羽 月嵐︰ 
> 閣下也有玩MG(Music Game)呀XD 
> 我也很熱愛的哩。 
> 
> 之前在打O2JAM，不過很可惜它關了QQ 
> 然後去打DJMAX，不過網路版也關了OTL 
> 現在只能去打PSP版的DJMAX……(淚) 
> 目前打了約1850首曲，在打6鍵和8鍵(茶)。 
> 
> ...


真的是很可惜...
小獸現在只剩下O2MANIA能玩了...(不太敢玩陸板)
沒有PSP(泣)




> TO:楓羽 月嵐
> 
> 對呀.....這是我家的小老鼠喔......(香港叫作『小露寶』呢!)
> 
> 可不容易抓到牠的說~___~
> 
> 因為牠跑得很快的喔~0~
> 
> 不過在這個冬天『因為太冷而死了』!!!!(很傷心的說T^T")


名符其實的冷死阿...

真可憐...




> 既然如此我就繼續謎到底好了XD（炸飛） 
> 其實是某狐還想不到該怎麼寫設定……（埋） 
> 
> 
> 其實照這種速度很快就會完全變化了。（茶） 
> 除非還要把身體分割……（？） 
> 
> 再一次地，被誤解了嘛……？ 
> 看來我真的得走黑暗系才會被信任了。（爆）


分割...

一個半狼人長短腳...(汗)

應該挺有趣的XD

誤解了=口=?

回2/4

唉呀呀

手輕輕弄一下筷子就斷了

那是什麼怪力阿...

吃肉很好呀

不過吃不下菜 狂吃肉的確會讓人起疑

----------


## 银狼之吻

說到小老鼠的過世好象最近有很多起發生啊……我同學家的也去天堂報道了，我表姐的那只有假死過，好在只是睡太熟了而已……
克制食欲的話，狂喝水吧，至少能暫緩饑餓感……

----------


## VARARA

> 回3/2回覆+4/2：
> 嗯，等著看好戲XD
> 
> 是不錯的想法。（爆）
> 但大家全死就沒茶泡了呀。（思）
> 
> 既然如此我就繼續謎到底好了XD（炸飛）
> 其實是某狐還想不到該怎麼寫設定……（埋）
> 
> ...


=口=!!
不...不要走阿阿vara~~~~
堅定!堅定!
(炸炸炸XD)
-------------
回2/4:
說來也奇怪XD
人類是萬獸中最弱，可是又是最強悍的...
就因為那顆頭腦以及辨別的能力...

為了生活而獵食，是阿……
人類也不是如此？
還過度浪費資源呢……
所以我才討厭人類＝　＝

始於自然，本於自然，歸於自然，不是很好嗎？
總是貪圖享樂ˋ方便，不惜去踐踏萬物的根基……
人類阿，你這該死的罪性什麼時候才會改變？

明有方法可以改變，卻又享罪中之樂……
不顧念他人ˋ他物。

很期待主角帶領眾獸來個反撲。
但基於本為人類的我，心中仍會揪痛……
對人類總是又愛又恨阿....-.-

VARARA

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　呀杰︰
忍不住……做什麼(好奇)(炸)？
主角應該要到第9篇或最終篇才會完全變好身喔。
在那之前，我可以慢慢折磨他(誤)。



TO　銀貓︰
那是我「不小心」惡搞出來的XD
那句話的真正意思，相信你也知道了(笑)。
大伙都是同類啊XD



TO　闇夜　月牙︰
可是我不會讓他變得那麼輕易(邪笑)。
慢慢折磨才好玩(被拖走)。

主角真的是虛擬出來的。
要是主角是獸角的加入，我會在文章下方說的嘛(茶)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
總不會是一變變全身吧(汗炸)？

另外，原來閣下對吃人那麼有心得XD(被毆飛)

嗯，聽說那些用來哄小孩睡覺的童話故事，原本是色情文章(炸)。
我有看過原版的灰姑娘，那真是令我吃驚。
當後母兩個女兒在試玻璃鞋的時候，為了能穿上不合尺碼的玻璃鞋，她們竟把腳趾給切了……(寒)



TO　影曲︰
放心，我沒打算讓主角吃父母。
我還有「一點點點點」良心嘛(炸)。

嗯，出場順序是跟獸角加入順序的。
接下來是爪爪，然後是VARARA、小樂……



TO　時雨秋幻︰
那麼，我就真的在月狂之後再加插一個大亂鬥嘍XD

呃，死掉也不要緊，銀貓天使(誤)可以讓大家復活的嘛……雖然有時限(炸)。

要是你繼續謎到底，那我就繼續把你的角色亂寫到底啦XD(被毆)

最後，閣下被誤解是正常的事。誰叫我那麼糟糕XD



TO　Owla︰
3/2
嗯，大概變狼後皮變厚吧(炸)。
這也是茶不吃狼的原因？咬不下去？(被拖走)

時可是光明系的XD，別誤會(炸)。
(謎︰是你把時給邪惡化吧了？)

4/2
反正後來輪到臉孔變形時，主角一定會被發現的啦(炸)。
主角總不可能做木乃伊嘛XD

欸，閣下也墮落了XD(被毆)

嗯，可能是因為中茶毒大深，被邪惡化了(邪笑)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
應該是希望臉孔最後變吧？
畢竟臉一變化，就什麼都露餡了耶。

另外，爪爪不是邪惡系角色啦(炸)。
(話說爪爪真的經常被誤會這個XD)

嗯，對我來說，吃人肉還是其他肉都好。
有得吃就好XD(被毆)



TO　tsume︰
主角「應該」不會狠心到殺害父母吧。
不過我的想法經常變換，所以……(茶)

還有，別跟著我一起墮落嘛XD
你可是中立的XD



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
不知道為什麼我下不了O2 MANIA(汗)。
唉，我也想玩電腦版的說。
PSP版只能用拇指按鍵，打太高級的曲手指會抽筋(炸)。

嗯，膠製筷子應該不會很硬吧(呆)？
我是不清楚，我總不能折一次筷子試試看吧(汗)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
因為今年是鼠年，所以鼠類動物全都犯太歲了(誤)？
我比較喜歡倉鼠喔(茶)。



TO　VARARA︰
對呀，黑暗系太多會不好玩的(被毆)。

嗯……我只能說，別把事情看得太負面就好(茶)。
至少當人還有一點幸福存在的。
不然，我大概要跑去撞豆腐——不，要跑去跳樓了(汗)。




> 很期待主角帶領眾獸來個反撲。


呃，這個情節將在另一個長篇茶裏出現喔。
目前在計劃兩杯長篇茶。一杯只有黑暗系角色出現，一杯只有光明和中立系角色出現。
不過等到我打出來，那大概是很長久的事吧(炸)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．異類(5/2)

　　才剛走進樹林，就覺得溫度低了許多。誇張一點說，氣溫就像從攝氏二十度跌至華氏二十度。我不禁打了個哆嗦，這裏冷得太誇張了。

　　我走得深入一點。樹林裏頭被一陣莫名的白霧包圍著，詭異得讓人聯想到墓場。我心裏有點害怕，正要往回走，卻發現回去的路已經清失了。這是什麼鬼地方？

　　沙沙……

　　我的眼角督到好像有人走過。我看到他穿著黑色絨褸，深藍色長褲，往我左邊走去……等等，我怎麼會看得那麼清楚？明明現在是黑夜啊，又沒有光源，頭頂上的月亮只有灰矇矇一片。

　　我專心地看著一株大樹。儘管它被冷風吹得左搖右擺，我仍能看清它枝上每一片葉子，甚至看到其中一塊葉片上，有條毛蟲在啃食葉片。

　　我的視力好了太多。這……難道輪到眼睛起變化了嗎？



　　「啊——」

　　一陣人類的慘叫聲從左邊傳來，剛才那人出事了？

　　我趕過去一看。在我趕到前，我已經看到在一片白霧中，一個身影掠過另一個身影，被掠過的身影就被分開兩份，然後是四份、八份……

　　終於趕上來了。

　　只見地上滿佈血腥，好端端的絨褸和牛仔褲被撕成一塊塊布碎，不知道是人體哪個部份的肉塊散開了一地。

　　那個人竟被分屍了。但另一個人影呢？他走了？

　　不。他只是躲起來罷了。

　　「出來吧，我知道你在這。」我對著一片草叢說。



　　『我還以為自己的埋伏技巧生疏了哩，原來是遇到了同類。』草叢後面走出一個全身銀毛的狼人。

　　「剛剛那人是你殺的？」我問。

　　牠舔舔手上的銀灰色刀子，點了點頭。

　　「為什麼？」我不解地問。

　　『那是食物。』牠淡淡地笑︰『你還沒完全變身，所以不太清楚唄？』

　　「變了身就只能吃人嗎？」我皺眉頭。畢竟現在的我還沒忍心對人類下手。

　　『不一定，是肉類的便可。只是人類有很多，要抓十個八個也不是問題，份量又足夠，吃起來比較方便罷了。』牠答︰『不過，還是有些較偏激的同類，執著只吃人肉的。』

　　我聽到了才鬆一口氣，原來事情並沒有蒼說的那麼糟糕。

　　『我叫銳。好久沒遇到同類了，要一起獵人類嘛？』牠伸出手。

　　我看著銳的手，猶豫了好一會兒。

　　『不忍心的話，待會讓我來下手好了。你在旁邊看便是。』銳說︰『今晚沒什麼月光，人類較難發現我們。這是個好機會。』

　　我艱難地露出一絲笑容，搭上了銳的手。



　　我和銳在樹林中潛行了好一陣子。銳走得比我快，走路發出的聲音卻比我的來得小。牠一襲銀白的狼毛在白霧下，看起來就像一個隱約出現光球，牠說這可以引起人類的好奇心，吸引他們自投羅網。

　　『發現目標。』銳的聲音細得像絲。牠架起了小刀，伏在草叢裏觀察著。

　　「是個小孩啊。」我看了看外面，說。那個小孩的臉上還留下兩行淚痕，看樣子是迷路了。「真的要下手嗎？」對於小孩，我就更不忍心下手了。

　　『小孩子的肉比較好吃。份量那方面你不用擔心，大份的就歸你唄。』銳輕聲答。牠顯然是誤解了我的問題了。

　　「我是說，你忍心對一個小孩子下手？」我更正我的問題。

　　『那沒關係。』牠冷淡地答︰『小的食物也是食物。』說完之後，牠便衝了出去。

　　「喂，別——！」我拉住牠的衣服。我倆都絆了一下，發出了頗大的噪音。

　　那小孩子似乎是發現了我們，驚恐地逃跑了。

　　『嘖！』牠甩開了我，像箭般衝了出去追那小孩。我則緊追其後。



　　當我追上銳時，牠手裏已經拿著那小孩的頭顱了。

　　牠用不滿的眼神瞪著我，我注意到牠的眼睛從藍色變成了金色。『你剛才在幹什麼？』牠質問我說。

　　「我……我不想看到那小孩受害。」我低頭答。

　　『狼人會同情食物麼？』牠的語氣更嚴厲了。

　　我試圖解釋︰「我不是——」

　　『你想說你不是狼人吧？那好，你還是去當個人類吧！』銳冷冷地打斷。

　　我沈默了。無論如何，我都無法接受「人類就是食物」，儘管這對我可能是事實，或者這已經是事實了。

　　「如果我還能當個普通人類，這樣多好……」我低頭自語。

　　銳聽到了，氣得全身毛髮直豎。牠用刀指著我說︰『那好，我只好當作你是異類。』隨即牠向我刺過來。

　　「啊？」我吃了一驚，狼狽地往側避開，不過還是無可避免地被割破了衣服。

　　銳一擊不能得手，往後跳開，然後再以高速往我衝來。

　　我看定了時機，在銳快要刺到我時抓住牠的手，然後用我的怪力一拋！

　　『眼力和氣力都不錯。』倒轉在空中的銳說︰『就是沒有戰鬥技巧。』語罷，銳竟化成了一團白霧消失。

　　當我驚魂甫定的時候，眼簾突然被一張狼臉佔據，脖子上已經被架上了冰冷的刀。



　　『滾吧。』銳突然收起了刀。『別再讓我看到你。』牠轉身，又化成一團白霧離去了，連帶盤繞在樹林的霧氣也消失了。

　　路豁然開朗起來。我找到回去的路，走出了樹林。這時，天空已經明亮了一半，分不清日夜。

　　我凝視著模模糊糊的天空。或許我真該問問老天爺，我到底是什麼東西。

_____________________________________________________________

主角走進黑暗裏頭了(茶)。
不過，下篇是光明系的VARARA出場啊，主角就可以重新振作了，真可惜(？)。
罷了，反正我就說過我不會讓主角好過的XD

啊，另外，再一次提醒，爪爪真的是中立的喔。
因為真的有很多獸誤會爪爪是邪惡勢力的XD

----------


## Owla

回:一天一杯茶︰月狂．異類(5/2) 

頭香~XD(被滅)

啥!?VARARA要把主角救回來?=口="

怎麼可以呢!!!主角要墮落才對!!!

快點連惻隱之心也拋棄吧...反正已經變不回人了

而且全球近70億的人口怎麼吃也吃不完的=ˇ=

就痛痛快快的當個狼人吧~XD

(敝獸中的茶毒已經病入膏肓沒得救了......)

----------


## VARARA

TO 月狂．異類(5/2) 
@@~~沒搶到沙發XD
目前心情最複雜的應該是在下XD
[又愛又恨].....(愛大過恨)
愛萬物的本質
恨普通人類的愚蠢
囧~~~~(腦袋翻滾中0W0)

看了這篇我真的要懷疑~~~
爪爪到底是不是中壢立的XD

T口T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VARARA

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/5

痛快的殺吧XD

反正人類是懦弱又沒救的生物

還強佔共同的生活空間

雖然說爪爪是中立

可是感覺偏向黑暗耶...

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/5 月狂‧異類

爪爪真的是中立的嗎XD~?
下篇是光明系的VARARA登場阿.....
直得期待XD"
下次鐘響是雙腿嗎~?

----------


## 银狼之吻

呵呵，來喝茶大今天泡的茶了~
主角被爪恐嚇了啊……
“人類是食物！”
恩，好吧，笨狼承認，這句話是對的吧~
主角的迷茫應該是因爲他還沒有完全變化吧。
眼睛啊，下次是聽力嗎？
VA大的琴聲看來能有所作爲了啊~

墮落也好，獲救也好，都是茶大爲他安排的命運，我也就不多說什麽了。

是啊，削掉腳趾，還有被鳥兒啄瞎眼或啄死的版本存在。
那個紅胡子的故事整一個18+的恐怖故事，還童話咧……

茶大的文，好象已經不能不看了啊……

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

To Owla：
是呀是呀，只要是肉都行（爆）
所以我當時是被茶騙而吃下人肉的XD（被毆）

回4/2回覆+5/2：
其實我原本打算丟出一篇短篇直接當設定的說XD
只不過寫出來這杯茶也泡完哩（再度毆）

有的角色那麼清楚過程是因為都是這樣變過來的？（誤）

對了，突然想到主角後來晚上要睡哪？
（被強行拖離）

光明好像只剩VARARA了，
這就叫力挽狂瀾嗎？（被滅）

----------


## 银狼之吻

光明方不是還有匹“聖誕狼”存在嗎？
呵呵，主角完全獸化了的話，自己家當然不能再住了，有興趣到某科研機構的培養液裏去泡泡嗎？（被拖出去炸到K隆星……）
呵呵，小樹林應該也會很理想吧~
笨狼目前是“魂”的形態，只能住在原體用的武器裏，恩，看來提供不了住所啊~

----------


## 呀杰

噢~真的是緊張呢-V-"(主角差點被殺,辛好茶把主角從鬼門關中救回來了XDD

故事的情節每一篇都很緊張,希望茶把我緊張死吧XDD(炸

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂．異類(5/2):*
嘛~
果然又被懷疑了XD~
不過就茶寫得一樣
人也是食物一種,雖然不是只吃人
但也是種選擇阿XD~(被巴)

下篇就VARA了~
某爪也忘了還有 與狼共舞@@......
光明一派還有兩站...途中會遇到小樂,銀貓,和風佐笨狼
你們三個要好好加油阿>"<!!!!!(啥??)(*被揍飛*)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

讓我感覺很不錯的就是月狂系列了ｘｄ
　　慢慢變身的設定還不錯
　　讓眾獸都可以幻想一下（被拖出去毆）

　　其他的太久遠的就不回了～
　　不過我很喜歡吃嬰兒那篇，感覺很專業

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

突然想到一件事情

茶是怎麼發現有負面情緒的人類的呢?

很好奇XD

----------


## 風佐笨狼

=ˇ=""也難怪銳要生氣，並競哪有人在獵食的時候還發出聲音警告獵物的

主角還是早點習慣變成殺人吧

不然接下來的生活會越來越痛苦的

看到更多人被殺

如果只會憐憫他們，那麼就不能成為稱職的狼人了

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Owla︰
我也不想主角振作起來啊，我想主角就這樣當魔王的說(炸)。
算吧，就算VARARA救得回來，我們還有很多邪惡獸再次把主角拉到地獄XD(炸)

這裏總算是邪惡地域嘛．3．



TO　VARARA︰
唏，人生就是那麼矛盾嘛。
像我，我想讓大家喝好茶，但又怕各位不喜歡(汗)。
不過還是要這樣才好玩(被滅)。

另外，閣下的懷疑是正確的(茶)。
(被爪爪抓死XD)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
嗯，差不多沒救就是。
有救的，大概也變成非人類了XD(啥)

爪爪嘛……算吧，一直誤會下去吧XD(被滅)



TO　銀貓︰
VARARA的光明之後，就要等到最後與狼共舞才有光明文了。
那時候，不知道主角已經變成何等黑暗哩XD

嗯，其實鐘響在哪裏，我也不太清楚(啥)。
看劇情需要哪部份，就讓哪裏響了嘛(被毆)。



TO　银狼之吻︰
從客觀的角度看，「人類是食物」沒有說錯啊XD
不過毒素應該不少就是(炸)。

主角最後的命運啊……其實我已經安排好了(茶)。
我寫長篇文，就只有開頭和終結不會改，在中間的部份嘛……就會改來改去(汗)。

嗯，童故故事原本嘛，我沒有看太多，有空去圖書館看看有沒有借(大心)。
順便增進一下恐怖知識(大心)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
別什麼也推在茶身上啊QQ
雖然茶不在乎就是(炸)。

嗯……其實嘛，來報名的獸角給的資料全都不齊全，或者不夠用(炸)。
(謎︰連茶本身的資料也不齊全嘛。)
所以我經常會手癢加許多東西進去XD
茶本身其實也不會食魂的哩(炸)。

嗯，我不會虐待主角，讓他橫屍街頭的(誤)。

另外，光明系的還有與狼共舞啦。牠可以號稱最善良的獸哩。



TO　银狼之吻二號(被巴)︰
嗯，我也沒打算讓主角住回家裏。
至於住哪裏嘛……跟爪爪同住吧(炸)。

此處不留狼，只有留狼處嘛(茶)。



TO　呀杰︰
主角死掉就沒好戲看了(茶)。
呃……緊張致死的話，別找我尋仇喔XD(被毆)



TO　tsume︰
倒不如閣下直接轉投黑暗，那就不用再被懷疑了(誤)。
雖然，到時候我又會把閣下寫得很像光明系的角色，讓大家又再懷疑的XD(被毆)

嗯，我也為那三頭邪惡/中立獸打打氣XD
你們要讓主角墮落啊XD(誤)



TO　呆虎鯨︰
嗯……我還在構思更精彩的在後頭。
在月狂之後的長篇系列嘛……嘿嘿(邪笑)。

你說「餐」？
那個「專業」部份是杜撰的，呆鯨下次吃人時不要學喔(被打飛)。



TO　楓羽 月嵐二號(XD)︰
這個在不存在的故事裏有說明到哦。
茶能藉木桶找到有尋死念頭的人類(茶)。

至於那木桶是怎麼找的……別問我XD(被巴飛)



TO　風佐笨狼︰
就是嘛。若果有人要妨礙茶覓食的話，茶也不會放過他的。
何況是殺氣很重的爪爪哩(炸)。

嗯……我打算就讓你使主角對殺人麻木喔XD
別忘了閣下的設定也是嗜殺狂喔XD(被毆飛)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．價值(6/2)

　　回到家門的時候，太陽已露出小半張臉。都快要天亮了，得趕快回家才行。

　　然而我竟不敢開啟眼前這扇家門。

　　剛才我發覺，自己的臉開始起變化︰嘴開始變得尖長，眼睛也變成了綠色。這下要我怎樣解釋？難道說我在戴有色隱形眼鏡麼？何況照這種速度變化，沒多久我就變成狼頭了，那時再怎麼遮也遮不住。

　　我想了想，還是別回家了。



　　我去到那個廢棄公園。這裏或許會有同類可以幫我一把。

　　我找了個乾淨的地方坐了一會。我沒有遇到同類，不過我似乎聽到了什麼聲音……是吹雙簧管的聲音吧。

　　『我在這裏……』

　　「啊？」我看了看四周，什麼東西都看不到。

　　『我在這裏……這裏……』

　　我仔細地聆聽，聲音是伴隨著雙簧管的聲音傳來的。不，應該說，是雙簧管聲變成了說話聲，這種聲音傳達了吹奏者的心意。

　　在叫我過去嗎？既然我想不到有何處可去，那我就去去看好了。



　　我順著聲音來到一間大宅前。說也奇怪，我才剛走到大宅前，閘門就自己開啟了，像是邀請我進來一樣。

　　我走進去房子裏。裏頭陰陰暗暗的，只有一間房間有燈光亮著。我走進那房間。

　　『歡迎你光臨。』一個比我矮小許多的淡紫色生物跟我說。我不知道該怎麼形容牠。牠就像一頭淡紫色的……青蛙？

　　『我叫VARARA，請多指教。』牠跟我握手。

　　「是你叫我來的嗎？」我問道。

　　『你聽到了我剛才在吹雙簧管了吧？那只有迷惘的人才會聽到。我有什麼東西可以幫到你嗎？』VARARA關切地問。

　　我指指我的樣子，然後拆下雙手的繃帶給牠看。

　　『原來是因為這個啊。可惜我不懂這方面的知識，不然我一定會盡力幫忙的。』牠語帶歉意地說。

　　「不，你有這份心意就好了。」我說，我之前遇到的牠們已經證明了，我是得變成狼人的。

　　『那麼，想聽一曲舒緩神經嗎？』牠走到一台白色的平台鋼琴前。這鋼琴比平常的要來得小，像是為牠度身訂造的。

　　我點點頭，然後坐在一旁聽牠彈琴。



　　牠開始彈琴了。琴聲就像在跳慢速的芭蕾舞一般，輕輕的，不疾不除，柔和地起舞。時而一個旋轉，在幾個琴鍵上來個渡步；時而一個跳躍，琴調躍進了另一個層次；時而踮著腳快走，響起一陣叮叮咚咚；又時而在原地漫步，故意只彈奏那幾個音節。

　　我閉上眼睛細聽。聽著聽著，琴聲越聽越模糊，好像我的耳朵跟不上琴曲的節奏，不過明明琴曲的節奏就不快。

　　『你不用為此事難過。』VARARA跟我說。可是牠不是用嘴巴跟我說的，是用琴聲「彈」給我知道的。VARARA似乎能透過樂器把自己的心意傳出去。

　　「可是我不知道我該做什麼。我連我是誰也不知道。我到底是人還是狼？」我答，也沒說出來，就只在心裏頭回答。

　　『做什麼也好，是誰也好。你現在不知道沒關係，只要你還活著，你就能找得到的。』

　　「……要是我找到的是不幸呢？」我茫然。

　　『你怎麼能斷定你一定是不幸的呢？儘管是不幸，在不幸的最後，那一定會是好的。』VARARA堅定地說。

　　我沒有答話，僅是聽琴。VARARA也沒藉琴聲多「說」一句話。

　　琴聲越來越矇矓，漸漸成了鳥鳴、蟲鳴……



　　我睜開眼睛，赫然發現自己在一片花野裏。萬綠叢中，有著點點彩虹。多到說不出名字的花朵在嫩草叢中若隱若現。花野的盡頭是一面明湖。湖色和天色融在一起，再也看不見湖的盡頭了。

　　抬頭一看，薄薄的雲絲織成一層紗窗。和煦的太陽一照，便把雲紗染色一層一層。放眼望去，就像一座座發亮白山坡疊疊遞遞。這只是一邊的天空。另一邊的天空是綠的，它被另一個像太陽的天體照綠了，與天空下的綠野交融，這下連綠野也看不見盡頭了。

　　「這是……」我驚訝得說不出話來。

　　『這是我原本住的地方。』在我身旁的VARARA解釋。

　　「好美啊。」我歎道，躺在草地上休息。

　　『要是你沒有活著，怎麼能欣賞如此美麗的風景呢？』VARARA坐在我身旁，笑道︰『活著才有希望，活著才找得到希望。』

　　我點點頭。我閤上眼，感受那偶爾輕吹過來的微風，讓它拂走世塵，掃除煩憂……

　　花草互相輕輕碰頭，柔柔地唱出搖籃曲︰沙沙、沙沙……



　　當我醒來的時候，已是正午了。

　　『你醒來啦？我這裏沒有合你身形的床，只好讓你睡地板，真不好意思。』VARARA鞠了個躬。

　　「沒關係，我還得多謝你讓我睡了個好覺。」我笑著說。「對了……你這裏有沒有電話？」

　　我向VARARA借了電話，撥回家裏，謊稱朋友突然有事要我去幫忙，所以昨晚才離開了。

　　我對母親說︰「我沒事。我現在就——」我頓了頓，決定還是改口︰「我現在還有點事沒辦妥，我待會才回來。……嗯，再見。」我掛上了電話。

　　「VARARA，借鏡子一用。」我向牠借了鏡子。果然，整顆頭顱都變成狼頭了。

　　『你不打算回家？』VARARA問道。『你家人很擔心你呢。』

　　我搖搖頭，答︰「我想先找到我存在的價值。」

　　VARARA跟我道別，又給了我一件連帽的大衣遮身。臨走前，牠說︰『祝你好運。有什麼問題的話，歡迎隨時找我。』

　　「感謝。不過，就算沒問題，我也想常來你這裏聽琴。」我微笑道。

　　『我也無任歡迎。』牠也笑了。

_____________________________________________________________


抱歉這幾天都欠茶(死)。
因為我實在沒什麼時間用到電腦啊OTL

這杯茶寫了又改，改了又寫……搞了很久才寫完(汗)。
因為我總是不自覺地把VARARA寫邪惡了(爆)。
我果然不能寫光明文……囧TL

這次應該沒獸懷疑VARARA不是光明勢力了吧(呆)？

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂．價值(2/6/0:*
看到主角身在原野的那段
某爪想到<獵人>的旋律
他的能力也是這樣XD~

看來透過VARARA的勸導後
主角也終於開始接受現實了呢ˊˇˋ
作得好啊~VARA~(啥?)

----------


## 小樂

回2/6:

好久沒喝到茶感覺怪怪的吶 XD

那種能用聲音傳遞語言的能力真方便 ~

讓我想到符文之子裡的伊索蕾 ~

她擁有一種『聖歌』的能力 

簡單的說就是一種經由祈禱而有神奇力量的歌 ~

也可以用來強化身體能力 XD

阿阿 ~ 話題扯遠了...(炸

不知主角哪時才能完全變成狼人吶 ~

期待下一位獸出場哩 ~ XD

----------


## Owla

回:一天一杯茶︰月狂．價值(6/2) :

呼~幾天沒喝茶了~

剛好趕在敝獸要返校前修好電腦又看到最後一杯茶=ˇ="

主角現在已經變成狼頭了

那過長的吻部實在是難以遮掩

而且身體還是人類......= ="

所以...現在主角能去哪裡呢?


話說...

    其實是VARARA的琴聲加速了變化的過程~XD(誤)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/6

真羨慕呀...

真希望小獸吹樂器也能這麼好(挫敗)

小獸沒有音樂會很難過

可是自己又創造不出好的音樂ˊˋ

這麼快就變頭了呀...

意謂著以後都要躲躲藏藏的了...

話說 小獸覺得VARARA像是中立偏向光明(汗)

因為他是讓主角自己體悟 而不是引導(被茶拖走)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

真的是非常的光明0ˇ0

迷惘的時候常會做傻事(怎麼能讓主角死掉呢？這樣就少一個同類了

還好有高人指點阿

茶大慢慢泡，我們大家等著喝現泡的熱茶^ˇ^&


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過接下來就開學了，不能再像寒假一樣隨便上網留言了><""

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/6 月狂‧價值

總算喝到茶了阿!!
這光明文太光明了....(帶起墨鏡)
好期待阿~好期待黑暗的茶XD"

----------


## a70701111

懶的打沒關係啦……
2/4
這樣根本是逼人變獸阿XD
食物的味道改變，相對的進食方式也會改變。
只是最後面去偷看的話，會不會也吃了阿……
生吃內臟似乎挺噁心的……
2/5
吃人與殺人，似乎不能畫上等號。
茶茶偏好黑暗系文章，在下已經習慣了。
下一篇似乎會有驚人發展，VARA要重出江湖耶。
本尊到時候也會出現嗎？
2/6
把VARA的樂器部分寫的真好。
這篇沒有殺人，是好事情……
話說，每篇茶都殺了一個人，死神應該會很高興。
樂器角色的對話，都讓在下覺得，這應該是下篇的契子吧……
話說，茶也開始寫長篇了？

----------


## 银狼之吻

> 此處不留狼，只有留狼處嘛(茶)。


是“自”哦

……2號……OTL一下……

活著的，總能找到生存的意義和價值……

音樂的魔力，很強大啊~笨狼也期望自己的音樂功力能有VA大那樣強~
TO 小樂： 
《符文之子》啊，笨狼也有看過啊~
剛開始覺得主角蠻傻的，不過7本看完後覺得不錯啊~
就是後面沒再寫下去有些不爽~


離開家，無法再度回到的家……不過有VA大的收留還不錯啊~

但是和爪大住在一起的話，不會悶死嗎？（炸）

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶。

----------


## VARARA

回覆 一天一杯茶︰月狂．價值(6/2):
[mp3]http://f5.wretch.cc/hnowwerf/5/1409423845.mp3[/mp3]
看完之後,試著把情境以及一些效果模擬出來^^
主要是彈出[尋覓]這種感覺...
(有點難表達@@)
希望茶以及大家會喜歡^^
--------------------------------
這杯茶辛苦你了@@~~~~~(舔舔舔舔舔舔茶杯)
不過...所謂光明跟黑暗的定義究竟是...@@?
殺人->黑暗
不殺人->光明
當作食物->中立
是這樣嗎?@@
------------------------------
若我是劇中人,我做出的反應也會是這樣(笑)。
茶茶辛苦了～（抱著打滾ＸＤＤＤＤＤ）

面對現實有很多種方法
用最合適的方法會讓人快樂
然而，用錯方法……
不但不快樂，而且還會把事情弄得沒那麼完善。  :Crying or Very sad:  

對於設定方面，我感覺很有意思ＸＤ！
像那棟大房子，在下總是感覺劇中有話＠＠！
而音樂能到這樣的造詣，是我畢生追求的目標-------
死後，我仍會繼續追求！

但願以那形象出現於不受時間限制的空間中時，我真的能夠這樣幫助人。
-----------「醫治」。

很棒的茶！
舔了好幾次>W<!!!


.......不夠.....我的音樂技巧還沒辦法完全表達在下的感覺囧

聽音樂時,建議能夠用耳機,不要開太大聲,這樣子聽會有最佳的效果^^!

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回5/2回覆+6/2：
奸角的妙用就在這裡呀（爆）

那就給茶自行發揮好哩XDD（炸飛）
都被寫得那麼奸了，直接變成奸角也應該沒什麼關係吧？（遭連續轟炸）

當然不會，因為都是當場解決（喂）
突然想起上個月就有一杯茶跟這剛好矛盾XD

嗯，三惡對一善，結果應該算是很明顯了吧？（呆）


說不定只是把黑暗的部分隱藏起來了呀（爆）
描寫聲音的那段小獸很喜歡。
草地那段是現實，幻覺，還是夢中呢？（茶）




> 因為我總是不自覺地把VARARA寫邪惡了(爆)。 
> 我果然不能寫光明文……囧TL


本性呀本性XDD（指）

所以接下來是三杯濁茶囉？（爆）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　tsume︰
獵人？Hunter X Hunter？
唉，我好久沒看過了(炸)。
只看到巨大螞蟻(？)那邊。

嗯？難道爪爪你想主角走光明路線嗎？
可以你說我會有那麼好心麼(炸)？



TO　小樂︰
光明茶就是這樣子(汗)。
黑黑暗暗的茶才是我的最愛(大心)。

其實音樂本身就是世界通用的語言啊。
我現在也是一邊聽音樂一邊泡茶哩(笑)。

主角大概要到最後才會完全變狼人啦。
另外，下一篇就是你出場啦XD



TO　Owla︰
呃，之前欠那麼多茶真抱歉囧TL

主角嘛……我不會讓他回家了。
任他想去哪裏就去哪裏吧(誤)。




> 其實是VARARA的琴聲加速了變化的過程~XD(誤)


這句沒誤到，沒誤啦XD
(被毆飛)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
我自己也很羡慕VARARA啊。
我也想擅長玩樂器，一種也好……QQ

嗯，總之大家沒認為VARARA是邪惡勢力我就滿足了(炸)。
我總是會把角色越寫越偏(噴茶)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
我心情不佳的事候也會做傻事……不過不是自殺那種XD
心情好寫文，心情不好也寫文(大樂)。

嗯，不能留言也沒關係。
喝到茶就好啦(笑)。



TO　銀貓︰
看到閣下也覺得這茶太清澈光明了(汗)。
差不多比「幻想」系列還要光明(炸)。

唉，還是喝黑暗茶最好(笑)。



TO　小迪︰
4/2
原本主角變獸也是被逼的=W=
反正飲食遲早也要變嘛(茶)。

嗯……生吃內臟這種恐怖情節，或許我晚點就會寫出來XD

5/2
某程度上來說，吃人可以不用殺人的。
只要不吃致命部位(咽喉、心臟等)便行(茶)。

習慣黑暗就好XD
那麼，我們向更深的黑暗進發吧XD(被毆)

另外，茶茶本尊是不會出現的了(汗)

6/2
沒死人對我來說是壞事情啊(被拖走)！

每篇死人，死神會不會高興，去問問當死神的樂便知道了(炸)。

嗯……我剛進來這裏的時候就是寫長篇的。
不過失敗了兩次(汗)。現在是第三次嘗試。
暫時我別寫太長的……



TO　银狼之吻︰
呃，又手殘打錯字了啊(死)。
果然天冷起來，手也殘，腦也殘(死)。

嗯，音樂可以影響到人的情緒。
據說，乳牛聽到音樂，能擠出更多的奶哩。

如果主角跟爪爪住在一起的話……嗯……我也不知道有何後果(被毆)。
還是說，跟茶一起住會比較好(誤)？



TO　VARARA︰
我聽過了喔。也是一首動聽的鋼琴曲，我好喜歡喔XD
(要是能像閣下般作曲奏曲都那麼利害就好XD)

在一天一杯茶裏，黑暗的定義很單純。
站在茶那邊的就算黑暗，與茶敵對的就是光明，兩邊也不是的算中立。
所以，黑暗不一定邪惡，光明不一定善良(茶)。

閣下喜歡這杯茶就好哩(笑)。

面對現實嘛，我是「既來之，則安之」。
有些事始終不能避免的嘛……(茶)

嗯，僅祝閣下能達到如此的音樂臻境喔。
這裏的獸都會支持你的(笑)。



TO　時雨秋幻︰
我開始懷疑時到底是不是光明勢力了XD
算吧，就一直維持現狀好了，不然光暗會不平衡的(茶)。

咦？有茶跟這個矛盾？我怎麼不知道囧。

嗯，什麼事物都有光明面和黑暗面。
哪天我要是把茶寫做善良的話……(謎笑)

草地那段是夢境。
其實我是根據VARARA寫的K隆幻想曲「蛻變」描寫的(茶)。

我的本性是很善良的啦QQ
我可是乖孩子啊……
(謎︰誰會相信？)

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．命運(7/2)

　　「嘰——嘰——砰！」

　　才剛聽完VARARA的動聽琴曲，一陣難聽得極點的剎車聲便向四方八面襲去，對於耳朵也變成狼的我，這真是一大折磨。

　　我揉揉還在耳鳴的狼耳，從隱蔽處觀看到底出了什麼事兒。果然是出車禍了。噫？這是？

　　一個穿白披風的灰色狼人，竟站在觀看的人群正中，帶有白花紋的狼臉在人群之中顯得非常突兀。然而牠怎麼注目，也沒有一個人留意到牠，牠在人們的眼中就像不存在的一樣。

　　牠在白披風裏抽出一把白色巨劍，像空氣揮了幾下，又收了回去，然後牠便離開了。牠在幹什麼？

　　我悄悄跟在牠的身後。牠又去了幾個地方，都是有意外傷亡的場所。牠同樣的抽出白劍，揮了幾下又收了回去。牠好像在指揮什麼東西，然而我只看到一團空氣。

　　「咦？」我叫了一聲。牠突然消失了。「啊！」又突然一隻手從手拍我的肩膀，我回頭一看，牠竟在什麼時候到我後面。

　　『你跟了我好一段時間了喔。』牠看了看我，露出醒悟的表情，說︰『喔，原來如此。難怪你看得到我。』



　　「你是誰？怎麼其他人好像都看不到你？」我好奇地問。

　　『我叫樂，是當死神的。在平時，就只有將死的生物和同類看得見我而已。』牠答道。『我剛才還以為你是人類，還在奇怪你會知道我的存在。我到剛才才知道原來你要變成狼人。唉，我真大意。』牠摸著後腦傻笑道。

　　「死神？那是幹什麼的？」我問道。平時死神只會在神話故事，或者在帶神話色彩的小說、遊戲裏才會看到的。

　　『跟一般人想的差不多，管理死亡嘛。不過我們的責任不單是讓生物死去，帶他們的靈魂到該去的地方；有時候要反過來要救活不該死的生命哩。』

　　「那可真挺辛苦的啊。」我幻想死神工作的情景。要面對全世界萬千死屍靈魂，膽子真的不可小。

　　『不辛苦，不辛苦。死神又不止有我一個，在這一帶還有個人類的美女死神哩。』樂笑了笑，卻又馬上認真起來。『對了，你相信命運嗎？』

　　我沒有回答，我想聽聽看樂的說法。



　　『有一些事，總是注定的，不可改變的。』樂看看天，說︰『就像，太陽一定會從東邊升起一樣。』

　　我點點頭，這就如同茶說的「鐘鳴」。

　　『不過，有更多的事，是可以靠外力改變、操控的，這就是命運。』樂繼續說。『死亡既是注定，同時也是命運呢。』

　　「怎麼說？」我疑惑了。

　　『死是一定會有的，這是注定。但我是死神，我可以操控死亡，所以死也是命運。』牠說完後，看見我仍是一面不解的表情，便搖搖手說︰『算吧，別談那麼複雜的。』



　　『先讓我把工作做完，再來陪你唄。』樂拿出一本本子，打開給我看。『這是今天我負責的死人名單。你看，只有那幾個名字嘛。很快便辦妥的。』

　　我看了看，的確上面沒幾個名字。然而當中有兩個名字怎麼好眼熟……

　　「這是我爸媽的名字！怎麼會被寫上來？」我驚呼。

　　『誰要死掉不是我可以控制的，這是注定。』樂聳聳肩，說。

　　我已經管不了什麼注定不注定，拼盡全力往回家跑了。



　　到達家門前，那還是一片風平浪靜。我才意識到，爸媽可能不在家裏。不過我還是該進去看一下。

　　我悄悄打開家門。只見裏頭一片狼藉，像被打劫過的一樣。難道我家又被「光顧」了？而且，地上有好多像是植物汁液的液體。那是什麼？

　　忽然，我聽到在我房間裏傳出一聲慘叫。我馬上趕過去一看。

　　「這是什麼東西？」我大吃一驚。只見房間裏滿佈藤蔓似的綠莖，它們像是有生命般在房間裏每一個角落遊走著。綠莖上開了無數燦爛的彩色花朵。這不就是崇送給我的盆栽嗎？怎麼會長成這個樣子？

　　又一聲慘叫傳出。我往巨大盆栽的深處看。我的父母被粗莖綑在半空中，莖伸出許多細管子插進父母的身體，在插血！

　　我怒吼一聲，將雙手的繃帶拆下。雙爪如刀，將亂麻似的莖全都給砍掉了。莖上的花逐漸凋零，那巨大盆栽枯萎了。

　　我接住從天而降的父母。還好他們還有氣息。我替他們撥了電話叫救傷車。

　　「怪……怪物？」父親現在雖然虛弱，但還沒有昏過去。他看到我，驚慌地說。

　　我沒有回答，我深怕我的聲音會讓他們知道我是誰。我現在反而有點慶幸我的臉變了，他們認不出來。至少，父親是因為看見怪物而喊怪物，不是因為看見我。

　　我轉過身逃出了家。



　　『你救了他們呢。』樂原來早在樓下等我。

　　「他們……不會死吧？」我還是不肯定地問。

　　『不會。我的名單上已經沒他們的名字了。』樂又把牠的本子給我。我接過來看，確定我父母的名字真的消失，才鬆一口氣。

　　樂接回本子，笑道︰『現在你明白，為什麼死既是不可扭轉的注定，又是可改變的命運了吧？』

　　我微笑著點頭。

　　『好啦，我也要繼續工作了，再見。』樂轉身走了。不過牠走不到幾步，又回過頭對我說︰『對了。你變成狼人一事，雖然是注定，但同是也是命運喔。所以，別因此灰心啊。』

　　「你怎麼會知道？」我吃了一驚。我對我因變狼人而失落的事隻字未提啊。

　　『噢，再怎麼說，我也算是個神吧？』牠苦笑，然後張開白披風蓋住牠全身，憑空消失了。
_____________________________________________________________


嗯……其實，要是我沒有翻查角色介紹，我還以為小樂是黑暗勢力的XD(被毆)
今次應該把樂寫得比較中立了吧(茶)。

不過我又把崇寫邪惡了XD
第二回差點害死主角不止，今次第七回又差點害死主角爸媽……
相比之下，茶茶真是個乖小孩(大誤)。

下回是邪惡勢力的風佐。
哼哼……又可以寫血腥文了(邪笑)。

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/7

小樂不愧是死神阿

夠中立(暴)

不過洞察力差了點就是了

話說

主角都那個樣子了跟著小樂都沒被發現嗎...

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/7 月狂‧命運




> 主角都那個樣子了跟著小樂都沒被發現嗎...


有發現阿~只不過是沒發現他是狼人

話說這次比較中立了.....
不過還是好想喝血腥茶阿....
但是那個謎樣的植物是怎麼一回事呢~?

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回6/2回覆+7/2：
咦，我有表明過自己立場的嘛？（呆）

嗯，那杯茶名好像叫「寒冷」的樣子。（思考）




> 嗯，什麼事物都有光明面和黑暗面。 
> 哪天我要是把茶寫做善良的話……(謎笑)


那應該會是非常歡樂的一杯茶。（燦笑）（？）


之前就在想那個盆栽會不會又跟崇之前寫的一樣會四處吸血XD（爆）
結論：崇是萬惡之根(?)。（誤很大）

嗯，話說還有身體和雙腳的鐘還未響呢。（笑）
我想看血腥的大亂鬥嗚嗚－－（哭鬧）　（爆）





> 但是那個謎樣的植物是怎麼一回事呢~?


原出於杜崇的文中。
詳見杜崇的《藥命。杜崇愛看花開》。

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂．命運(2/7/0:*
小樂出來了ˊˇˋ
人類的美女死神@@......
七歹小姐嗎@@......(噴)
應該還有銀貓吧?
不過銀貓好像跟小樂作的事相反工作@@a......

崇真的好邪惡>"<!!(爆)
竟然把這麼危險的東西送給別人=口=
為什麼不送給茶呢>"<?? (啥? (喂!!

下篇風佐阿@@~
一定會很血~(爆)




> 嗯？難道爪爪你想主角走光明路線嗎？
> 可以你說我會有那麼好心麼(炸)？


咦?
我是說主角終於接受當狼人的事實了@@......
我怎麼會希望他走光明路線呢XD~(爆)
不過光明勢力太少倒是真的@@......

----------


## VARARA

回:月狂．命運(7/2)

還是很抱歉,2/6號的茶讓你卡了這麼久><~~~
**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
=口=~~~
杜,這樣不行阿=口=~~~~
那株植物是製藥的採取器嗎@@~~~
XDDDDD
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
嗯嗯,已經瞭解光暗的定義了^^
感覺你對整篇茶集的設定非常有趣,很想多瞭解幕後設定>W<~~~
此篇的劇情性依然非常棒!
尤其是[生死簿]的那一段,以及主角捨身卻又不能讓父母知道是自己的那一段……
非常棒,劇情的張力可以緊緊抓住讀者的心!

這也讓我學到,要寫長篇作品必須先從短篇作品開始寫
唔嗯(暈)
先把星之放著嗎?...
先寫淡藍回憶?
還是寫短篇系列[夜曲]呢?
...........@%!@#%^!@#$^!@#^@%^!%^!@%@#%!#$^@%^(暈


VARARA

----------


## 杜崇

嗚嗚～我不是壞小孩～
更不是死小孩＝　＝

不過命運這種東西是決對可以改的
總絕得主角會遇上樂也是命運之ㄧ
所以主角會去救他父母也變成必然的事情
這樣一來他父母好像本來就不該在名單上喔

但是如果不在名單上，他就不會去救他父母了…
啊～想破頭…
命運果然有輪迴與矛盾阿（默）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

TO VARARA:

小獸聽了音樂之後

覺得比較像是療傷系音樂(汗)

小獸覺得尋覓的話後頭有點豁然開朗的感覺比較好

裡面這種感覺不是很明顯

也許是小獸的想法與眾不同吧XD(被毆)

小獸可不可以把你的音樂放在網誌or部落格呀XD

還有你是用什麼空間上傳的XD

----------


## 呀杰

啊~~~~~每一個角色都寫得很清楚呢>v<....

不知我何時才會有份呢xd

----------


## 小樂

回2/7:

杜崇送的植物真是恐怖阿....囧"

杜崇果然100%是黑暗的啦 !!! XDD"

其實站在中立的話也可以很光明又很邪惡的啦 ~ (炸

生死簿阿...

(翻閱中..)

查獲!! 好喝的茶!! 已確定!! 開工 ~  (炸 x N Hit

----------


## 好喝的茶

警告︰這是血腥茶喔。
不過我覺得，這裏有不少獸都愛好血腥便是(汗)。

一天一杯茶︰月狂．啃食(8/2)

　　我在街上隨意逛著，忽覺肚子空空的。我才想到我整天都沒吃過東西，都肚餓了。

　　我把帽子拉低了一點，到街邊擺賣的檔口買了塊雞排就吃。不知道是不是因為頭部變異，還是攤檔小販煮得不夠熟，我除了覺得雞肉異常好吃之外，我還聞到一陣陣血腥味。

　　……不，血腥味越來越濃烈，它是從附近某個地方傳來的。而且這種血腥味很熟悉，就我在遇見蒼的時候聞到過……是人的血腥味！

　　我的心開始砰砰亂跳起來。這麼重的血腥味……到底發生了什麼事？



　　我循著腥氣，繞過好一會兒的路，才找到血腥味是來自一條隱密得近乎看不見的死巷裏。

　　看到死胡同裏的情景，我不禁呆了。

　　只見兩排鐵勾整齊地掛在兩旁的牆壁上。左邊的鐵勾全是人的內臟，從血淋淋的心肝到糾纏不清大小腸；右邊的是分不清哪個部份的肉塊，從筋骨分明到血肉模糊也有。

　　緋紅的血汁像蓮蓬頭一樣不絕滴在地面，蓋過原來已乾涸的赭黑色地面，重新為地板上紅漆。

　　死巷盡處坐了個渾身浴血的狼人。我費了不少眼力才看出牠原本的毛皮是海藍色。牠一手拿一塊人肉海吞起來。

　　牠注意到我，對著我笑。『呵，要來一塊嗎？』牠隨手拿起一塊肉對我揮舞，湛藍的雙眼閃爍詭異的光芒。

　　我這下才回過魂來。剛剛我竟還以為自己進了什麼鬼肉店。

　　「你……在吃人！」我惱怒地說。雖然我不是第一次看吃人的場面，心裏早有個底，但眼前的狼人竟吃得如此誇張荒狂，實在讓我難掩怒火。

　　『你……惱我在吃人！哈。』牠竟用我的語氣反諷我。『吃東西可是天公地義的事。我哪裏做得不對了？』

　　我默然。我實在說不出牠錯在哪裏。之前銳已經告訴我，在狼人的眼中，人類就是食物這個道理，不過直到現在我還接受不了。

　　牠擦了擦手，起身走過來對我說︰『我叫風佐，請多指教喔。』牠伸出滿佈腥的手。我不敢去握牠的手。風佐不好意思地笑笑，便把手收回了。



　　『我在這一帶流浪了一段時間，但也沒看過你呢。』牠問︰『新來的？』

　　「可以這麼說。我是新變成的狼人。」我回答的同時也不禁退後了一步。風佐還是滿身血腥的，挺嚇人的。

　　風佐看到我不自然的表情，不禁莞爾︰『你還沒吃過人嘛？別以為這很可怕，多看幾次就不怕的了。來，我現在帶你去試試看。』

　　「呃……多謝你的好意，我心領了。」我苦笑著搖頭。殺人這種事我可不想幹。

　　『哈，膽子別那麼小嘛。』牠大笑起來。『因為……你不會感覺到的。』牠的語氣突然變得好冷。

　　牠雙手搭在我肩上，硬是把臉湊過來迫我與牠對望。

　　我只覺得牠的眼睛越來越藍……越來越深……



　　我好像在看一場戲，我看到一個渾身雪白的狼人，那是我自己。我……我全身都變成了狼？

　　「我」正躲在一株樹背後，雙眼如電子眼般不住往路上的行人掃視。不一會，「我」鎖定了一個目標，是個抱著玩具，約七、八歲的落單小男孩。小男孩正專心於他的超人模型之中，仍沈於於他的超人夢之中，絲毫沒發覺他這塊又肥又嫩的肉，正被一頭餓狼虎視眈眈……

　　小男孩順著街道逛著。然而在一剎那，他竟沒了縱影。

　　孤獨的超人模型落在不顯眼的街角，還保持著他打倒怪獸的姿勢。只是打從心底裏想當超人的小男孩，早已落入怪獸的魔掌中……

　　「我」一手抓著小男孩，藉矯健的狼腿在街道中極速穿梭。在人們眼中，他們認為只是有什麼東西掠過而已。

　　可憐的小男孩，被「我」帶到暗巷裏頭時，已經暈頭轉向了。「我」輕舔嘴巴，就朝男孩白晢的脖子咬去，撕下一大塊肉。小男孩沒有多作聲響——他根本沒機會多作聲響，頭就跟身體分了家。

　　鮮血從斷口中噴灑出來，「我」馬上把口接過去。「我」吞下一口又一口血液。嗯……真是甘甜。

　　「我」三扒兩撥便把男孩的衣服撕開，開始吃他的肉。從有嚼勁的胸脯肉吃起，再吃油膩一點的肚腩肉，然後是嫩滑的大腿及小腿肉。不過無論吃哪個部份，那口感和味道也非常好。「我」簡直吃到停不了口。



　　『怎麼樣，感覺很好吧？』風佐的聲音突然從背後傳來。

　　「看這種東西，我是不反感，但我是不會幹這種事就是了。」我答道。不知為何，我總覺得口裏有點腥？

　　『不會幹？呵，你已經不就在吃麼？』牠大笑道︰『看清楚一點吧。到底你是看戲的觀眾，還是戲裏的主角！』

　　我突然驚醒過來。我的爪子不知什麼時候竟拿著一塊血淋淋的肉，口裏也像在啃食什麼東西。在我眼前的是一副近乎只剩白骨和內臟的死屍。

　　「啊啊啊啊！我在幹什麼！」我抱頭竭斯底里地大喊著。我竟然去吃人了！

　　『我承認是我操控你去吃人，不過你也不能否認，你吃得很愉快喔。』風佐開心地說︰『吃人本身就是如此開心，別反應得這麼誇張呵。』

　　「你，你走開！」我推開了牠。「不，我不會吃人！」

　　『嘗過人肉的狼會放棄如此美食的麼？我從不看到過。』牠搖搖手，笑道︰『我敢打賭，你待會會把那孩子僅餘的肉和內臟給吃掉，嘿嘿！』

　　我大吼一聲，一拳往風佐的臉砸去。只是牠輕而易舉地避過了。

　　『別掩飾了，別掩飾了，這可是狼之常情喔。』牠又賊笑了一下，然後才離開。

　　我跪倒在地，對著身前屍不成屍的男孩遺體懺悔。

　　然而，一陣對肉和血的饑渴感，正在我喉間逐漸擴散開來……

　　如同蝗蟲般啃食我的理智……

_____________________________________________________________


終於在今天把它趕出來了(茶)。
果然還是寫邪惡茶順手得多XD

嗯……今次的血腥味好像還不夠重(炸)。
某貓(？)應該不會因此滿足的XD
因為我打算吃宵夜，我可不想讓自己噴茶噴飯(誤)。

主角終於全身都變狼人了哩。
不過……還差一點才成為真正的狼人啊(炸)。
差什麼嘛……大家都應該知道的？

下杯又是邪惡勢力的銀貓，好高興吶XD

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/8

連腳也變化了媽...

下一個就是神智了嗎...

話說

風佐能力也太棒了吧...

比右近還犯規

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/8 月狂‧啃食

沒錯~某貓可沒這麼容易滿足阿~
不過多有興奮到就是了XD~
下一篇即是某貓阿?
會更血腥嗎~?(興奮(被踹)

----------


## 呀杰

哇~~~~~血腥的說-﹏="

不過我喜歡......(炸

不知道主角何時才會真的去接受這個注定的『命運』呢?

----------


## 小樂

回2/8:

真沒想到1天可以喝2杯茶阿 ~ XD

血池肉林阿...感覺有點壯觀吶 ~

沒想到風佐也挺可怕的 ~ XD

話說某樂也正好在吃宵夜...orz

不過好像反而增添了食慾...  (?!

難道被黑暗入侵了嗎....囧"

不要阿~~~~  (暈

----------


## 银狼之吻

好久沒來回茶大的文了啊……

宿命和命運的不同在於宿命是無法改變的而命運卻因爲一次次的選擇而變得不同……（笨狼不信宿命論，我命由我不由天！）

控制心靈嗎……好方便的能力啊，以前好象還住過別人的心靈，恩，不愁沒地方住了~呵呵

VA大的琴聲聽不到啊……遺憾……

茶大寫的有銀貓大出場的文會很血腥嗎？期待~

小孩子的肉嫩是嫩，但是覺得只是個小孩子夠吃嗎？

小樂的生死簿……難道是筆記？不過不能自己加名字上去啊，是這樣嗎？

好了，不胡扯了，最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶~

----------


## VARARA

> TO VARARA:
> 
> 小獸聽了音樂之後
> 
> 覺得比較像是療傷系音樂(汗)
> 
> 小獸覺得尋覓的話後頭有點豁然開朗的感覺比較好
> 
> 裡面這種感覺不是很明顯
> ...


嗯嗯，的確是療傷的︿︿
我有考慮過豁然開朗的感覺，但是此篇，主角仍在尋覓，故沒彈出那種感覺
也形成對比不鮮明＠＠

嗯……放在網誌也是可以啦＠＠
不過有些曲子，像是之前送給茶茶的「釋放」，以後很可能會把它聽出來，然後作成專輯這樣＠＠～

各位現在聽到的都是最原始的版本ＸＤ

--------------------------
回2/8：
「從有嚼勁的胸脯肉吃起，再吃油膩一點的肚腩肉，然後是嫩滑的大腿及小腿肉。不過無論吃哪個部份，那口感和味道也非常好」
...
我餓了。
等等去買漢堡吃（汗

嗯＝ˇ＝+
學到新方法，可以克制自己不去想那個畫面……
這樣一來，就把血腥味遮掉一大半varavaraXD

看到主角有黑暗化的前兆……
在下幫不了他嗎T口T~~~~

VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂．啃食(2/8/0:* 
主角終於開始吃人了~
下篇因該就精神方面開始變異了
就讓銀貓來讓主角徹底失去人性吧XD~!!(誤)




> 看到主角有黑暗化的前兆…… 
> 在下幫不了他嗎T口T~~~~


VARA別擔心!!
還有 與狼共舞~
小舞(?)你要加油喔!!
至少把他變成像我小樂一樣的中立XD~(謎:還不嘛一樣!!)

----------


## Triumph

反正都遲回了又沒多少東西可說,就索性一口氣回短短的三篇了-茶-


回6/2:

和小迪的感想一樣,鋼琴和風景的描述真棒。

回7/2:

這裡的設定怪怪的=3=......說是命運可以改變,那不能改變的叫作「宿命」吧,因為依照小樂的解釋這個詞會變得毫無意義......

回8/2:

我愈來愈不清楚狼人的味覺構造!

算了,主角還真快樂啊,自我滿足能比得上肉體的快感?

別說笑了,其實自己樂在其中吧?站在一邊裝模作樣給誰看?

這種虛偽的人快點寫死他吧。




> 嗯嗯，的確是療傷的︿︿
> 我有考慮過豁然開朗的感覺，但是此篇，主角仍在尋覓，故沒彈出那種感覺
> 也形成對比不鮮明＠＠
> 
> 嗯……放在網誌也是可以啦＠＠
> 不過有些曲子，像是之前送給茶茶的「釋放」，以後很可能會把它聽出來，然後作成專輯這樣＠＠～
> 
> 各位現在聽到的都是最原始的版本ＸＤ
> 
> ...


治療系的話,閣下有看過「ARIA」嗎?不但是動畫劇情,連主題曲都很讓人放鬆的光明作品哦。

看過您真的受不了任何血腥呢......這集真的是很合家歡了,只有血罷了,茶還沒寫到受害者的痛苦已經很好了,那才是真正的血腥(鬼隱...

----------


## VARARA

> 反正都遲回了又沒多少東西可說,就索性一口氣回短短的三篇了-茶-
> 
> 
> 回6/2:
> 
> 和小迪的感想一樣,鋼琴和風景的描述真棒。
> 
> 回7/2:
> 
> ...


[ARIA]阿...
(等等找bt下載@@)
感謝提供^^

嗯...是的,對於那種畫面...
所謂黑暗藝術的畫面...
在下完全不能接受...
所以常常捏著鼻子喝茶XD

因為....茶很好喝，所以……只好……（汗）。

（我就是喜歡這種矛盾的感覺囧ｂ）

期待今天的茶（大心）

VARARA

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回7/2...咦，沒回覆？+8/2：

嗯，看完肚子好餓。（爆）

還剩心靈吶－－（茶）
很期待銀貓與狼共舞的表現XDD（被踹飛）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 嗯嗯，的確是療傷的︿︿
> 我有考慮過豁然開朗的感覺，但是此篇，主角仍在尋覓，故沒彈出那種感覺
> 也形成對比不鮮明＠＠
> 
> 嗯……放在網誌也是可以啦＠＠
> 不過有些曲子，像是之前送給茶茶的「釋放」，以後很可能會把它聽出來，然後作成專輯這樣＠＠～
> 
> 各位現在聽到的都是最原始的版本ＸＤ
> 
> VARARA


如果有出版記得通知小獸呀

小獸一定支持啦XD

----------


## a70701111

2/7
這篇的美女死神……是在說『死神的歌謠』中的百百嗎？
樂當的死神，感覺上似乎跟百百一樣。
雖然不會正面的幫助，但還是會有一點點的感情。
最後面的鼓勵，更讓在下嚇一跳呢XD
2/8
茶茶對於黑暗系的寫法真的愈來愈精通了……
吃人的方法寫的一次比一次還要來的淋漓盡致XD
這次，吃人的他，會因為這樣而做了什麼樣的改變呢？
在下的興趣又提高了些……

----------


## 影曲

TO 啃食

茶大的惡性越做越大了
不過如果我在文中的話應該會阻止主角"吃小孩子"
恩~抓隻犯罪人類送給他或許還不錯=W=

咦~難到下一次會是"獸性大發"(???
嗯~期待~

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

這次是血腥茶耶~

剛剛好吃完飯......

本來想在吃飯前看的阿阿阿!(捶地板)

但是

看完茶大的文後    肚子又餓了(?)

突然想要吃人肉.喝人血.並且把骨頭啃乾淨的慾望(這種想法愈來愈強烈的說~)

肉分一點給小獸吧(伸爪)(被打掉)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

有一陣子沒來喝茶了~過年加上感冒...太冷了...還有一堆亂七八糟的雜事要忙...
回歸正題~  :Wink:  

回應 "月狂"系列 (1/2 ~ 9/2) 都會在此篇之內:

月狂．鐘鳴(1/2)
變狼人變狼人我也想要變狼人，(疑??)我不是已經是了嗎??發瘋中~不用理我 :P

月狂．開花(2/2)
主角做了正確的選擇沒吃下那藥，杜崇你好邪惡阿(指)  :Mr. Green:  
這就是所謂的~害狼之心不可有，防狼之心不可無~嗎??

月狂．玄鏡(3/2)
凡事要往正面積極的方向去想，通常結果其實都還不錯?  :Rolling Eyes:  
時拿著染血的棒球???時變邪惡了嗎???  :wuffer_pissed:  

月狂．獵食(4/2)
 :Shocked:  連味覺都產生了變化阿~這就麻煩了...(要改變飲食習慣)
求生存的欲望中就戰勝了克制力~獵食的生涯就此展開??

月狂．異類(5/2)
主角迷失了自我~是人類呢?還是狼人呢?還是看起來像狼人內心卻是人類??
話說回來~食物就是食物  :Wink:   對了~為什麼銳獵食要用小刀阿??(不懂)  :Rolling Eyes:  

月狂．價值(6/2)
變成狼頭了耶~每個生命體都有牠存在的價值~
加油吧主角~去尋找你存在的價值吧  :Wink:  

月狂．命運(7/2) 
哇~好可怕的植物~(崇果然很邪惡)
美女死神?該不會是 "七歹" 小姐吧?

月狂．啃食(8/2)
主角啊~不要在不吃東西了~會餓死的!(會嗎?)
血腥茶好喝  :Wink:  不~我變邪惡了嗎??  :Shocked:  
不行~我不能變邪惡~我是善良的要保持形象  :wuffer_angel: 

月狂．狼心(9/2)
雖然身軀變回了人~但是心卻是狼心  :Wink:  
主角竟然在啃自己的手臂~真的快瘋了  :Shocked:  
噗~最後還被母親看到...(噴茶)...我的螢幕阿...  :wuf_e_cry:  
尾巴~尾巴好啊~功能多多...可以蓋在鼻子上保暖~可以用來搖~...等等之類 :P 

茶茶寫文辛苦哩~加油~加油~好期待完結篇阿  :Surprised:

----------


## 風佐笨狼

我好像有一點太惡劣了(炸

無所謂啦，反正主角早晚要吃的，只是早一點點(你這根本是強暴！

0.0(汗)習慣就好，習慣就好，好吃最重要

0ˇ0下一篇又是要讓主角墮落的文阿～

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂．狼心(9/2)

　　我終究忍住把男孩其餘部份都吃掉的念頭。我把屍體搬到某個偏僻的山野角落給埋了。

　　「對不起。倘若你要尋我尋找，我也甘心……」我說完，又對男孩的墳墓深深鞠躬。

　　「哥哥，這是真的嗎？」一把冷冰冰的聲音從我背後傳來。

　　我嚇了一跳，不敢往回頭看。然而在我背後的「人」主動走到我眼前。的確，是我殺死的那個男孩。

　　「是我的過錯。要殺要剮，來吧。」我屏住氣息。

　　只見他臉上抹過一陣微笑，便消失於空氣中了。我當場愣在原地，不知如何反應。



　　『看來你的罪惡感不輕吶。』一頭綠背白腹的狼走過來對我說。『咱是銀貓。剛才的男孩你還記得吧？是咱叫出來的。』

　　「……你在這裏想幹什麼？」我感到牠不懷好意。

　　『既然如此，咱就開門見山說了。風佐知道你對這件事很內疚，所以便叫咱這老朋友過來看看。』銀貓笑道︰『先讓咱問你一個問題︰你還想要繼續當狼人嗎？』

　　「不。」我直截了當地答。然後我再補充︰「應該說，我不想因為當狼人而要吃人、或者傷者任何事物了。」

　　『那麼，咱讓你變回人類好了。』

　　我突然感到一陣晴天霹靂，但外表仍強裝鎮定，道︰「這怎麼可能？你們的同類都說——」

　　銀貓突然用左前肢握著脖子上的小劍首飾，口中唸唸有詞，額上的紅寶石突然大放耀眼的光芒，使我不自覺地停下了說話。

　　待紅光退卻後，我竟看到一個不可思議的景象︰我變回人類了！我的身軀變回人類了！

　　「怎麼會這樣？」我驚訝看著自己的雙手，我幾乎忘記了我身為人類時候的手是怎麼樣子的。

　　『你不是一直都想這樣嗎？現在你得到你想要的。』銀貓冷笑︰『沒有人能迫你當狼人，除了……』說到中途牠又打住了。

　　「除了？」我好奇地問。

　　牠輕咳一聲，說︰『沒什麼。回去當你的人類吧。』牠不等我的回答，便走了。



　　雖然我不清楚到發生什麼事，不過我心裏還是高興的。我當回人類後第一件事便是回到家裏報平安。雖然免不了捱一頓訓罵，但我毫不介意。至少我能聽到父母的聲音，我也就滿足了。

　　今晚的晚餐比平常的豐盛，或許是父母為了慶祝我平安歸來吧。

　　「來，吃肉唄。」媽親切地夾了塊排骨到我飯碗裏。

　　「嗯！好吃！真的好吃！」我貪婪地吸吮著排骨的肉汁，差點就要連骨頭也吞下去。

　　媽笑罵我口甜舌滑，爸也笑了，說︰「真是食肉獸呵。」

　　我突然感到一陣不安……食肉獸……狼人……？

　　我強裝鎮定，放下筷子，把視線從排骨上移走，用手抓起一支炒蟹鉗……

　　「唔。」我吃痛一叫。我一不小心，手指便被割傷了。

　　「噢，你真大意……喂，不要吮手指嘛。」媽皺皺眉。

　　我心裏一顫。我在做什麼了？我竟覺得自己的血很甜！我差點想要把自己的血給吸乾！

　　「我……我有點不舒服，就不吃了。」我起身離開飯桌。



　　我把自己關在房間裏。我現在的心還在砰砰亂跳，像是要跳出來一般。

　　在我腦海裏浮現的，全都是一片由白色、紅色交織而成的畫面。那是什麼？那是我啃食男孩時，他的血肉被撕裂的畫面。

　　「我到底在想什麼？」我搖搖頭。這對我而言實在太可怕。

　　我一股腦坐在床上，卻感到背脊一陣刺痛，又痛得馬上彈起來。

　　這一陣刺痛讓我清醒了一點，只是這種清醒不是好的清醒——我聞到血腥的味道。而那竟是從我身上傳來的。

　　隨即，一陣更大的刺痛傳來。



　　……該死。

　　我在咬在我的手臂。咬到出血，差點咬下一塊肉下來。

　　更該死的是，口腔傳來的快感竟蓋過痛楚。

　　我要瘋了。我竟想把自己給吃下去。

　　『雖說人肉不是特別好吃，但啃下人肉的時候，會有種莫名的快感喔。』蒼。

　　『人類有很多，要抓十個八個也不是問題，份量又足夠。』銳。

　　『吃人本身就是如此開心。』風佐。

　　「夠了！別再說了！」我抱著頭大喊，但牠們的聲音仍迴繞在我的腦中，怎麼也揮不走。

　　『狼人……狼人……狼人……！』我看到牠們手牽著手，圍著我叫喊。

　　「啊——！」



　　『沒有人能迫你當狼人，除了你自己。』銀貓突然出現在房間露台上，笑道。『剛剛不過是咱弄出來的幻覺罷了。』

　　我這才冷靜下來，但已冒出了一身冷汗。

　　「就算我當回了人類，我還是個狼人……」我喃喃自語，但我也不知道為什麼我會這麼說。

　　『你明白就最好。』銀貓似乎顯得很開心的樣子。『噢，你看，狼尾巴都露出來了呢。』

　　我往背後一看，原來剛剛使我吃痛的是這條尾巴。我摸了摸它，非常柔軟，就像毛娃娃般的質感。

　　這時，銀貓額上的紅寶石又大放光芒。光芒過後，我又回復了狼人的身軀。

　　『咱只能做到這裏，接下來就得靠閣下嚕。』銀貓輕笑，如同貓般不留聲息停走了。



　　當我還在想要做什麼時，房門很不巧地開了。

　　「兒子，你剛才做什麼大叫——噢，你是誰？」母親驚訝地看著我。

　　「但願不是妳的兒子。」我苦笑，也跳出了陽台。

_____________________________________________________________


終於趕出來了(噴茶)。
原諒我沒時間回大家的回文(被毆)。

大家都說，主角還剩精神沒變成狼的，這也對。
不過，為什麼沒有獸注意到「尾巴」這回事啊(汗)？

馬上就到尾聲了，我要下決心把月狂給完成啊(淚)！

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回9/2：
嗯，差點以為主角要「自食其肉」了（爆）
銀貓不夠奸呀……
雖然故意只還原外表這樣

但至少主角總算被同化了XDD
不過看來還差最後一步呢。（茶）



倒是，茶不會真的要寫Happy Ending讓小獸噴茶吧？（驚）

----------


## 雲月

回覆2/9 月狂‧狼心

就某方面算是邪惡的啦~
不過這杯茶血腥量好小阿....(茶)
總算是都變完了~
光明篇的來結尾....
可不要寫出Happy Ending讓某貓噴茶阿~XD~

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/9

差點就要[吃自己]了呢

尾巴是真的忘記了(汗)

話說

對狼人來說

尾巴有什麼用處呀...

----------


## 呀杰

我真的是為主角感到傷感.....

一方面又要記掛家人,一方面又要忍受自己變成狼人的痛苦折磨。

可憐的主角啊~~~~

如果主角可以不吃人肉多好呢xdd(炸

----------


## tsume

*回: 月狂．狼心(2/9/0* 
原來是尾巴阿@@...(汗)
都忘了還有這東西......
逃家(?)之後就真的只能變狼人了XD~(謎:就算不逃他還是會變的...)
下杯大概是...與狼共舞?
應該...一定會很甜......(被毆爛)

話說主角爸媽好快出院阿@@...(汗)
另外他們死裡逃生
在"絕命終結站"裡
原本該死的人如果沒死, 就會被死神追殺
而我記得沒錯的話, 七歹小姐好像也有追殺過人@@?(汗 (被茶用茶杯砸




> 話說
> 
> 對狼人來說
> 
> 尾巴有什麼用處呀...


很多阿~
平衡, 保暖, 舒適, 好看, 好摸, 拿來巴人或讓人打噴嚏等等
妙用無窮XD~(被踹飛)

----------


## 银狼之吻

肉體上的變化,心靈上的變化,後者更加恐怖啊……
肉體的改變只能讓人有視覺沖擊，而心的轉變卻能沖擊現代越來越脆弱的心……

尾巴的話~沒尾巴的狼……想象下……額……算了……

銀貓大的幻術還真強啊……還有主角的父母真的不會用九尾的查克拉嗎？

下篇是和與狼共舞大一起上演的嗎？應該會很甜吧~期待~

不過，文中主角的母親看到他變身後的反映太有趣了~“噢，你是誰？”哈哈，逗死了~總應該來些尖叫啊什麽的，不尖叫總歸也要叫聲“老公，快和牛魔王出來和我看上帝~”之類的……（被拖出去用月光寶X送到遠古地球……“老婆，快和牛魔王出來看恐龍啊！”XD……）

不過，這也是主角的悲哀吧……和親人永相隔了……

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶。

----------


## VARARA

回覆:月狂．狼心(9/2)

猛然看標題還以為主角要完全狼化了ＸＤ
整體感覺挺不錯的，尤其是小孩出現的那個地方^^
最後有點可惜@@(個人認為)，母親出來的那段應該可以寫得更「驚嚇」一些，而如果寫出母親的問句「我的兒子呢？」反可以寫出母親愛孩子的心，以及孩子掙扎的心---「人類？狼？我到底是誰？為甚麼？我到底該怎麼做？」----兩心相應，更能襯托出「狼心」這個主題，結尾會更完美＠＠

在下強烈建議您可以稍微改一下後面，因為真的挺關鍵的ＸＤ
嗯……
在下小學時有構思過類似這樣的長篇文章（種族間的選擇），不過到最後是斷文了囧（小時候耐力不夠）～～

真的強烈建議＠＠

月狂整篇的感覺，比美國小說「變身狼人」，更能襯托出「變身狼人」這個主題-------單單只說「變身狼人」，而沒有參雜更多的元素，反而讓人抓得到主題。

這是小長篇的優點以及缺點^^

(缺點：題材少，不易發揮＠＠)

這篇寫的很棒︿︿

不知道茶集會不會出書，如果會出書的話請告知我，我會以郵購的方式買！

加油！！！

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

TO茶:



> 我好像在看一場戲，我看到一個渾身雪白的狼人，那是我自己。我……我全身都變成了狼？


因為看了這句當下認為已經都變了

所以才忘了尾巴吧XD

TO VARARA:

如果出書的話小獸也想買

不過..茶好像是香港獸

台灣應該不太容易買到XD

----------


## 風佐笨狼

= =把自己吞了....

主角真的太餓了

好吧，看來主角是真的放棄當人了

這也是好事一樁嘛

0..0(汗)我和銀貓大真的不認識的說XDDDD

也許主角該替自己起個名字了，再順便加入茶大

不過主角要是想加入，可能是加光明派吧

畢竟他一定很死茶大了

----------


## Owla

回:一天一杯茶︰月狂．啃食(8/2):

血腥茶大好~XD

沒想到剩下的部分在一瞬間就變完了@@

還真是讓敝獸有一種措手不及的感覺=ˇ="

主角也真是糟踏食物...都已經吃一半了

而且不吃完也對不起那個小朋友啊!!!(炸)



回:一天一杯茶︰月狂．狼心(9/2)

終於要變化完全了~

期待這一天的到來已經好久了!!!XD

主角終於裡裡外外都是個狼人了=ˇ=

話說咬自己的手咬到出血這件事......(汗)

敝獸之前也做過= ="

就只有一股想繼續咬下去的衝動罷了~其他的都不管了!!!

事後想起來是還滿瘋狂的=ˇ="

總覺得文末主角的媽媽那句~噢，你是誰？

有種非常好笑的感覺=ˇ=

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　時雨秋幻︰
要是銀貓太邪惡的話，會把主角害死的(汗)。
但要是主角死掉就沒東西看了(汗)。

唉，說起來主角真可憐，要被我們那麼多獸折磨……(被拖走)



TO　銀貓︰
可是，銀貓你的設定本來就沒寫嗜血啊(汗)。
突然加插很多血腥場面的話，我會不知道要為你編什麼對白的XD(被毆)

不過別擔心(？)，這裏嗜血獸有很多，以後還有很多很多血腥茶XD



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
其實我也是寫到第9篇才想起漏了尾巴(噴茶)。
差點就要冒出一個BUG了(汗)。

尾巴啊？那個可以用來表達情感……？



TO　呀杰︰
在這裏出場的角色，無論如何也不會好過便是(炸)。
你說說看，我哪裏會有那麼好心腸=W=？

不吃人肉？呵，就是這樣(茶)。



TO　tsume︰
甜是一定的，小心別蛀牙就好(被毆)。

主角爸媽當時是只受皮外傷，所以很快便出院啦。
別太在意這個就好(汗)。

七歹小姐嘛？大家還掛念她麼？
那我有空讓她出出場好了XD



TO　银狼之吻︰
不過心的轉變較難看出來啊(茶)。
尤其是像我這種有什麼事都會憋在心裏的獸(炸)。




> 銀貓大的幻術還真強啊……還有主角的父母真的不會用九尾的查克拉嗎？


閣下看火影忍者太多了(爆)。

跟親人永隔……是一定的(茶)。
無論如何，我都不會寫這種︰
「父母接受了我變成狼人的事實，太好了！」
美妙圓滿大結局(炸)。



TO　VARARA︰
標題是隨便打的請無視(被滅)。

嗯……我也不知道要怎麼改。
我只是改掉最後一句(汗)。

話說寫長篇小說很考作者耐力。
而我最缺乏的就是耐力(死)。

我是沒打算要出書。畢竟連我自己覺得我寫的茶會傷喉嚨(炸)。
所以我才打算一天寫一杯茶，藉犧牲大家的腸胃來練習寫文XD(被毆死)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
嗯，這麼想也是可以的。
算吧XD反正我也寫得不清不楚的(炸)。

嗯，等到我真的有條件出書的時候，太陽大概要從西邊升起來吧XD(啥)



TO　風佐笨狼︰
放棄當人當然是好事XD(邪笑)




> 0..0(汗)我和銀貓大真的不認識的說XDDDD


別介意……我就是會亂搞關係(誤)(被毆)。
之前也把茶寫成舞的弟弟了XD

起名字？我早就給主角起了嘛(茶)。



TO　Owla︰
8/2
一瞬間變完，是因為我懶得寫主角慢慢變異。
那會拖長故事的(被毆)。

嗯……沒吃完的部份，就交給你們那麼多獸「處理」啦XD(被拖走)

9/2
我也試過，可是咬不出血來(炸)。
我發瘋的時候比較喜歡拿其他人發洩(被滅)。

那個「你是誰」嘛……
我是想說，主角他媽嚇呆了XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰月狂(10/2)

　　我不顧一切地跑，連我也不知道原因地往外面跑。

　　跑去哪裏也好。總之，我要跑到沒人的地方去，跑到沒狼的地方去。

　　儘然，這個地方可能是不存在的。但我再也不想看見人類，再也不想看獸類。



　　……碰！

　　我撞倒了什麼東西了。我定下來一看，該死，又是狼人。

　　「你們到底想怎麼樣？別再來煩我了！」我不管三七二十一，便向眼前穿紅披風的白狼人怒吼。「要殺要剮就儘管來吧！我是不會怕你的！」

　　牠先從地上撿起聖誕帽戴回頭上，然後用圓滾滾的咖啡色眼睛瞪著我，露出一臉不了的表情。

　　我被牠看得有點不自然，只好更大聲罵道︰「怎麼了？你不是又在盤算要怎麼害我嗎！今次要來跟我講解殺人的好處，還是直接再迫我去殺一個！」

　　『……對不起。』牠別過頭，靦腆地說︰『抱歉，我……我什麼都不知道。』

　　被牠這麼一個道歉，我滿腔將要爆發的怒火在一瞬間熄滅起來。「呃……我好像認錯了，抱歉，剛撞倒你，又不分青紅皂白向你發脾氣。」我也向牠道歉。

　　『沒關係，沒關係。你沒事吧？剛剛有沒有撞傷？』狼人關切地問。

　　「感謝關心。」我友善地笑笑。

　　『真高興認識到你。』牠跟我握手。『我的家就在這片樹林裏頭，要來坐坐嗎？』

　　我想了想，覺得眼前這個狼人並沒有陷害我的意思，便答應了。



　　這狼人的家造型就如同一株聖誕樹，從外表幾乎看不出端倪來。家裏頭也佈滿了各種聖誕節的裝飾，跟牠一身的造型配合起來，這就像是聖誕老人的家。

　　「聖誕狼人哥哥，你回來啦！」

　　我嚇了一跳。在牠家裏竟待了一個人類小孩子，他一看到狼人回來，便雀躍上前摟著牠，又親了牠的臉蛋。

　　「喔，是另一個狼人哥哥。你好喔。」男孩對我展現燦爛的笑容。

　　「他是……你的弟弟？」我指著小孩問。這小孩頭上也戴了頂跟狼人一樣的聖誕帽子。

　　『是他認我當哥哥。』狼人笑嘻嘻地答。『他經常都來我家玩。他可是很乖巧的喔。』說完，狼人又摸摸那小孩的頭。要是不看種族，他倆真的會被誤認為親兄弟。

　　『好了，現在都很晚了，要回去睡覺了喔。』狼人對男孩說。

　　男孩先是抿了抿嘴，顯得十分不願意，但他還是彆扭地答︰「好吧。那我明天再來。」他跟我們道別，然後便離開了狼人的家。



　　「他真是人類嗎？」我疑惑地問。

　　『百分百是個人類，真的。』狼人肯定地答。

　　「那你真是狼人嗎？」我開始懷疑牠了。

　　『你在說什麼啊，真是的。』牠不禁發笑起來。『我當然是如假包換的狼人啊。』

　　我對此簡直有點不敢相信。一個純狼人跟一個純人類可以如此親密，還當了兄弟。

　　狼人請我坐在一張木椅上，牠自己也坐在我對面的椅子。

　　「人類不是我們狼人的食物麼？」我對牠問。

　　牠也點點頭，答︰『好多同類都有這麼跟我說過。』

　　「可是——」

　　『可是我喜歡跟人類當朋友啊。』牠笑笑，道︰『我看得出你也很喜歡人類呢。』

　　我心裏輕笑。我怎麼可能不喜歡人類？我之前還發瘋似的拼命想當回人類呢。

　　「但我們都是狼人。而在狼人的角度而言，人類就是食物。」我輕嘆一口氣。「這事實是怎麼也改變不了。」

　　『儘管如此，我也愛跟人類相處哩。』牠抓抓頭，苦笑︰『所以我才不會去捕獵人類什麼的。大概也因為這樣，我的捕獵技巧並不好，經常被同類取笑，說我當不起狼人哩。』

　　我拍了拍牠的肩，笑道︰「可是，你卻是最好的狼人啊。」

　　至少我知道，狼人和人類並不只能是捕食者和被捕食者的關係，在那之間還能有更好的。



　　一陣輕柔的白光照在我們中間的地面上。我往窗外看，只見一輪明月從霧裏探出頭來。

　　『從這裏看月光特別有一番風味呢。』狼人轉了轉話題，說。

　　的確。狼人家的窗戶好小，從那裏只能僅僅看到圓月，其他東西都看不到。然而就因為如此，才把圓月的月光完全突顯出來。月亮幾近把整間屋子給照亮了，然而它的光卻是那麼的柔和。

　　「真的好美。」我讚道。不知為何，我突然有種想對月亮嗥叫的衝動。然後我把這種衝動化成行動。

　　狼人也跟著我叫了起來。接著，從好多好遠的地方，也傳來各種動物的叫聲。這就像是一場音樂會，沒有預先安排，單憑默契和直覺而演奏，卻也動聽得叫任何獸也不想停下來。

　　過了良久，我們叫得有點累了，才停了下來。

　　「我現在心裏舒服多了。」我深呼吸一口氣。「管狼人是什麼東西，管人類是什麼東西，我只要過我的生活就好！」

　　『你開心的話，我也開心。』狼人也笑了。



　　「你真是啊——噢，我還不知道你的名字呢。」我不好意思地說。

　　『對耶。我們聊得太開懷了，都忘了介紹自己。』狼人抓抓頭，說︰『我叫舞，全名是與狼共舞。』

　　「真是個有趣的名字。」我笑道。「我叫……嗯……」我想了想，自己變了身，什麼都變了，還是別用回原來人類的名字比較好。

　　我看了看窗外的月亮，心裏浮現了一個想法。「我現在就為自己起新名字。我叫月狂。」

　　『噢？』舞疑惑地叫了一聲。

　　「就是我們身處的情境，月下喜狂啊。」我樂得開懷。

_____________________________________________________________


終於寫完了啊(大心)。

咦？為什麼這是快樂大結局？
我打從一開始就打算這樣寫啊XD
就算這篇出場的是邪惡獸，我也會寫成好結局的(茶)。

嗯，別因此噴茶就好(炸)。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

回9/2回覆+10/2：



> 。「我現在就為自己起新名字。我叫月狂。」


抓個漏字。

也對……
但你不是說過可以復活的嘛？XD（爆）
所以果然是為了要替後來的歡樂大結局做舖墊。（思）


嗯，果然是以咖啡收尾。（指）
茶你好樣的XDD（噴茶）
沒想到結尾是以這種方法被XD。（爆）
這樣的精神著實值得嘉許。（鼓掌）
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
茶說得很對。

一、永遠不要只以自己的角度去判定人事物的好壞，
畢竟人事物的價值本來就不是單一角度能夠衡量的。

二、不論自己的身分是什麼，只要做好「自己」該做的就可以了。
這才是我們最該去做的事。

三、如果人類能夠善待蒼生，才有可能免去無謂的、不必要的禍害。
不同動物都能夠和平共處了，更何況是擁有高度智慧與文明的人類呢？

繼續期待接下來的茶。（茶）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/10

同樣都是生物

為什麼不能有共存的一天呢

也不是說沒有

不過實在少的誇張

----------


## 風佐笨狼

從此主角便過著幸福快樂的生活(被扒

總之是皆大歡喜阿(歡喜你個頭

主角還是太天真了....(算了，反正你也改變不了他

不過原來茶大這幾篇的題目就是主角的名字阿0.0

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/10 月狂

噗－(大噴茶!!(螢幕瞬間又壞了一台)
這種快樂大結局對某貓來說
就像是對不死系施展治癒術一樣阿.....XD
不過月狂就是主角的名子阿
居然一點都沒想到.....提示就那麼大阿!!

----------


## 呀杰

噢~是大團圓結局啊>v<

而且還找到一個跟自己一樣不喜歡食人的同類,

真的是開心…這樣的結局我就最喜愛了那xdd

----------


## VARARA

回 月狂(10/2):
嗯~~~~~(吸)
好茶！

vara~這篇讓我意猶未盡呢@@!

結局最能表達作者想要說的東西...的確@@

共舞與小男孩那邊讓我想到[狼與羊](還是羊與狼XD?)這部片子。
-----------很棒！在台灣這種正值寒冷的天氣，還是熱咖啡最好ＸＤ！

期待接下來的創作喔！
加油！！

VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回 月狂(2/10/:*
原來這就是主角名子阿~
結局真的是好......
嗯~該刷牙了~(爆)

與狼共舞 真的是個光明到超級閃亮的生物(?)阿@@......(被打)
嗯...早知道就先把配備準備好了......(默默戴上墨鏡)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應 月狂(10/2)

喝完這杯茶的第一個反應 
謝謝茶大把我寫的那麼善良  :wuffer_laugh:  
月下嚎叫~大好啊~一起來合音吧  :Wink:  

第二個反應 噗~噴茶...(原因不明)
               還好~有用護幕鏡...螢幕沒事  :Mr. Green:  

第三個反應 疑?那個小孩是從哪裡來的?
               還有...我平常都吃些什麼阿??

最後~謝謝茶大(鞠躬)

----------


## Triumph

9/2:

主角很像某真治......內心掙扎很好玩?

比較像是回憶錄呢......描述了心理的變化......]

10/2:

「精靈三部曲」哩~這篇很和平啊~

主角的轉捩點,亦為最後的結尾,這部很成功。

老實說,悲傷的結局讓人無法遺忘,

但haapy ending總是看得比較爽~

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　時雨秋幻︰
已改正了，感謝提醒(炸)。

我本來就打算要寫歡樂大結局的啊XD
你被XD是很正常的(被打飛)。
時雨被XD了，下個目標就是要你被XDD(被毆)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
問題就在大家「同是生物」上面啊(茶)。
同是生物的話，就會同時都需要某些東西︰領地、食物、(同種間)配偶……

在經濟學來說，這些都不是「免費物品」。
所以會起鬥爭是必然的事(茶)。



TO　風佐笨狼︰
主角太現實的話就沒法寫GOOD ENDING了(汗)。
要造點夢才能有好結局嘛XD(炸)

嗯……好像都沒有獸問「月狂」是什麼意思勒(炸)。



TO　銀貓︰
看到閣下的噴茶功夫有一定水準啊(被打)。



> 這種快樂大結局對某貓來說 
> 就像是對不死系施展治癒術一樣阿.....XD


你現在感覺如何了？感覺如何了？
(被拖走)

好啦，下次我正常點(？)寫BAD END的(茶)。



TO　呀杰︰
咦？你喜愛大團圓結局嗎@@？
可惜一天一杯茶不會有多少個好結局的說(炸)。
我喜歡悲劇終結啦XD



TO　VARARA︰
小心別連茶葉也吞進肚裏喔XD(被毆)

那電影在香港譯作「狼羊物語」。
我也有看喔，挺不錯的說(笑)。

(不過我覺得那片子的狼畫得太卡通了囧)



TO　tsume︰
喝完甜茶後的確要小心蛀牙XD(爆)

與狼共舞的設定是「全故事集裏最善良的獸」，
會閃光到閣下是正常的XD(炸)



TO　與狼共舞︰
咦？難道你覺得自己善良過頭嗎XD？

那個小孩就是從「幻想．辛福」那邊來的嘛。
至於閣下吃什麼嘛……說實話我也不知道XD
說不定也是吃人肉XD(被毆)



TO　Triumph︰
9/2
內心掙扎當然好玩勒(爆)
這種掙扎的痛苦才痛快嘛(被滅)。

10/2
什……什麼是精靈三部曲啊(炸)？

嗯嗯，這長篇沒失敗我就滿足了(炸)。
始終這是寫我不擅長的快樂大結局啊XD




> 但haapy ending總是看得比較爽~


不過下次我就不可能那麼好心的喔XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

註︰看完別打我便是……(鬼隱)

一天一杯茶．特別篇︰幕後格鬥(11/2)

　　已經快要看不見月亮了。但太陽仍睡在山下，似乎不想那麼早起來的樣子。

　　這個時候，看不到雁行，見不到朝露，連雞啼的時間還沒有到來。天幕是沒有生氣的暗藍色，連一絲雲彩也看不見，教人看了會心鬱。

　　不過，哪有人會在這個時候看天的呢？人們當然都在被窩裏造夢啊。甚至說，幾乎所有動物也在各自的窩裏睡覺，連植物也垂頭低眠。現在可不是活動的時候。

　　然而，在樹林的一角，有好多吱吱喳喳的噪音，打破了凌晨世界的寂靜……



　　那是一群精力過盛的獸類，到了深夜還不肯去夢周公。牠們都面紅耳赤，似乎在吵架。不過到底是為什麼事而吵，那就不得而知了。

　　『吼！既然怎麼也談不攏，那就只好用暴力解決了！』茶怒道。牠是一頭掛著木桶的白狼。

　　另一頭叫銳的白色狼人，冷冷地說︰『好啊。不過可不能像上次那樣亂鬥。今回就公平一點，一對一決勝負吧。』

　　其餘的獸也馬上應和。不消一刻鐘，牠們連規則也定好了，採取類似冠軍盃的淘汰制形式，以抽籤方式決定對戰名單。

　　這場連原因也搞不清楚的格鬥，就這樣開始了。



第１輪
第１回合
謎樣的邪惡白狼　茶ＶＳ冷酷的狼人殺手　銳

　　『茶，你今回死定了。』銳拔出灰色刀子，踏入戰鬥場區。『讓我馬上把你分屍。』

　　『你還是乖乖去睡覺比較好。』茶陰笑道。『看招唄。』說完，一道熾灼的烈焰從茶口中噴出！

　　銳當場吃了一驚，但也藉著敏捷的身手避過了。『茶，你怎麼可能會用這個？』銳不解地問。

　　『下到陰間再慢慢問吧！』茶冷笑，又從口裏吐出一把利刃直飛往銳。

　　『喔——呵呵呵呵呵呵！』茶的笑聲冷得令人發顫。牠像是在變魔術般，從口裏噴出各種東西來攻擊銳。一時是劇毒的噴霧，一時是高火力的火箭炮彈，還有時會射出五顏六色的激光。

　　銳從頭到尾都沒有還手之力。沒多久牠便敗陣了。

　　『怎麼可能……？』銳驚訝地說︰『茶，你到底是什麼構造的？』

　　『很明顯茶在作弊……』在一旁觀戰的藍色狐狸，時，揭穿了茶的真面目。

　　『呵。出來這裏混，當然是要有一兩道陰招嘛。』戰勝的茶坐在一旁，開心地喝牠帶來的熱茶。

　　『這不是一兩道了吧……根本就在耍詐。』時喃喃自語。



第２回合
死神狼　樂ＶＳ天使狼　銀貓

　　『我一劍就能砍死你哩，銀貓。』樂亮出牠的白色巨劍，指著銀貓道。

　　『能砍死咱再說吧，喵。』銀貓戲謔地裝貓叫，明擺著蔑視樂。『何況你不只是要砍咱一個喔，是咱們那麼多。』說完，銀貓的身後突然冒出很多熊、獅、虎等的猛獸。

　　『你讓死掉的獸類復活嗎？』樂瞪著銀貓說︰『你這麼做，身為死神的我是不會放過你的！』

　　銀貓躺了下來，說︰『咱想了想，還是不要這樣做比較好。』然後牠按了按額上的紅寶石，被叫出來的猛獸又消失了。

　　『哼，就算如此，你還是得死的。』樂冷笑，舉起巨劍就往銀貓衝去。

　　不過樂跑了不到幾步，就被從後冒出的一頭獅子撲倒在地。

　　『咱是說，不要用這種方式出場，讓死者獸從你背後出現搞突襲比較好。』銀貓的紅寶石又發出光芒。『你慢慢成為冤魂們的餐點吧。願死神祝福你。』

　　『等等……我就是死神啊——哇！不要咬我！』樂痛得大叫。

　　最後樂雖然沒有死掉，但還是敗給銀貓的「冤魂軍團」了。



第３回合
可愛的小狼人　崇ＶＳ嗜血的暴力狼　蒼

　　『我是不會像茶般那麼邪惡，在打鬥的時候耍陰招的。』崇認真地說︰『我保證。』

　　蒼喝了喝牠帶來的礦泉水，踏進了擂台。『要是你不用陰招，那你就沒有戰鬥力嘛。幾下解決。』不過蒼才剛說完，就覺得四肢無力，最後還栽倒在地。

　　『什麼……回事？』蒼無力地說。

　　『要耍詐，當然是在打鬥之前就耍了嘛。』崇陰笑︰『我剛剛在你喝的水裏下了毒喔。你完蛋了。』

　　時看到了，額上淌了一滴汗。『牠果然是跟茶一夥的，都那麼邪惡……』



第４回合
助人為樂的狼人　舞ＶＳ殺人為樂的狼人　風佐

　　『嗚嗚……我不會打的啦。』舞膽怯地說。

　　『那就最好。你洗好脖子等我來就對了。』風佐咬咬牙，笑道。

　　『喂，風佐。』在場外的茶打斷︰『別這麼欺負弱小嘛。舞可是很可憐的，你讓牠一招唄。』

　　『好啊，我就讓舞一招，看牠能玩什麼花樣。』風佐露出自大的表情，牠肯定眼前這隻比牠小很多的狼人，不可能一招就打倒自己。

　　『真的？我好開心喔。』舞聽到這個消息，高興得跳起來。

　　『哼，有什麼必殺技就趁現在使出來吧，不然就沒機會了。』風佐對舞擺出挑釁的手勢。

　　突然，舞從背後拿出一枝狙擊槍並上了膛。『來，對著鏡頭笑喔。一、二——』

　　『喂，這是什麼！』風佐嚇得大叫。

　　『身為一頭聖誕狼人，身上帶枝狙擊槍什麼的，是很正常的事吧。』舞說︰『我還有帶機關槍喔。還是你想我用機關槍掃射？』

　　最後，儘管這是多麼的不可信，但風佐還是被迫投降了。

　　『我總覺得這事情跟茶脫不了關係……』時瞄了一眼茶。茶還在喝茶，一副事不關己的樣子。



第５回合
正義光明的狐狸　時ＶＳ正義光明的青蛙　VARARA

　　『啊，我怎麼樣也不想跟時打呢。』VARARA難過地道︰『大家都是夥伴啊。』

　　時點點頭，說︰『嗯。同陣營的實在不該自相殘殺。』

　　『不如，就不要打了吧？』VARARA看見時無心戀戰，提議道。

　　『好啊，就不要打下去了。』時也應和。

　　喀嚓。

　　『咦？』VARARA張大了嘴巴。

　　『不要打了。你直接給我投降就好。』不知在什麼時候，時竟肩負著一管砲管對準VARARA。『這可是最新型號的死光砲，被打中的話可是連灰也不剩喔。』

　　VARARA大惑不解，說︰『時，你不是說——』

　　『我以為你是說你要投降啊。』時裝出天真的樣子，笑道。

　　『剛才是誰在批評我耍陰招的……』茶冷眼看了時一下。



　　第一輪的比試就這樣完結了。在十五分鐘之後，第二輪的格鬥又開始了。



第２輪
第６回合
謎樣的邪惡白狼　茶ＶＳ天使狼　銀貓

　　儘管格鬥要開始了，可茶還在擂台外打盹。

　　『喂，茶，你到底要不要打啊？』銀貓不滿地道，牠已踏上了擂台。

　　茶翻過身，敲了敲什麼東西。接著就響起一聲衝天巨響，伴隨著嗆鼻的黑煙噴發而出！

　　『……』銀貓昏倒在地上，全身都有燒傷的痕跡。原本背綠腹白，有美麗柔毛的牠此刻被薰成炭黑。

　　『剛剛我犧牲了休息的十五分鐘埋地雷，現在我很累，別煩我休息啦。』茶起身喝了一口熱茶，又懶洋洋地躺下來。

　　『這傢伙學崇在戰前耍詐嗎……』時打了個冷顫。



第７回合
正義光明的狐狸　時ＶＳ助人為樂的狼人　舞

　　『唉，舞，你可是這種最善良的獸啊，怎麼可以犯規呢？』時嘆道︰『你這樣會敗壞我們光明勢力的形象的。』

　　『時你本身也敗壞得差不多了……』茶插嘴。

　　『現在是在幕後，就算變得多邪惡，也不會礙到原本劇情啊。好喝的茶是這麼說的。』舞說︰『所以我才想扮演一下奸角嘛。』說完，舞拿出牠的機關槍。

　　『唉，我不想打了。』時攤了攤掌。

　　『你打算投降了？』舞瞪大了眼睛。

　　『我打算投降……才怪。』時揮揮手，一大群兇神惡煞的怪獸便浮現在舞面前。『我交由牠們打。』

　　『哇啊！這是什麼？』舞嚇得往後跌坐起來。

　　『這不是陰間裏的怪獸嗎？喂，時，招喚鬼魂可是我的專利喔。』銀貓不滿地說。

　　『是就是閣下的專利，不過俗語說得好︰有錢使得鬼推磨嘛……』時的前肢抓起一把冥錢，排成扇形一邊為自己搧風，一邊觀賞舞被追殺的有趣場面。



　　（崇在本輪沒有對手）



第３輪
第８回合
謎樣的邪惡白狼　茶ＶＳ可愛的小狼人　崇

　　『嗚，我不要跟崇打啦。』茶非常不情願地說。『我倆可是好兄弟啊。』

　　『明明就是茶害怕再度被崇毒害……』時又自言自語。

　　『茶哪會有憐愛之心啊……』銳也說。

　　『茶，對不起嚕，要是我待會不、小、心害死你，你可不要怪我喔。』崇露出天真的微笑。

　　『那麼，崇，你準備接招好了。』茶的面孔突然變得猙獰。『這可是一招就能擊斃你的超級必殺技喔，小心了。』

　　崇聽到了，不禁緊張地吞了口口水。

　　『喝啊啊啊啊——』茶往崇全速衝去。『看招——！』茶撲到崇身上。

　　『唔——！』崇突然叫了一聲，然後便靜默了，動也不動，像尊石像似的立在原地。

　　過了良久，崇才突然跪倒下來，聲淚俱下地說︰『我認輸了……』崇擦擦眼淚，退下了擂台。

　　『茶，你幹了什麼壞事？』時認真地問。

　　『什麼壞事。我給崇吃巧克力啊。』茶也認真地答。『那是高檔貨呢。從外國坐飛機運來的酒心巧克力。外層的巧克力含高達９９９％的可可，內層的酒是１００８年釀造的紅酒呢。那是絕對美味喔。』

　　『有含量超過１００％的東西嗎？而且哪來釀造上千年的酒？』時狐疑地看著茶。

　　『總之崇吃了我的巧克力，受到我們的兄弟感情感動，投降了便是。』茶翻了翻白眼。

　　『別說得那麼動聽。這叫做賄賂。』時又瞪了茶一眼。



　　（時在本輪沒有對手）



決勝輪
第９回合
謎樣的邪惡白狼　茶ＶＳ正義光明的狐狸　時

　　『終於到了決勝局呢，好期待喔。』坐在一旁的舞說。

　　『不過茶到哪裏去了？』樂看看周圍，說︰『不見了牠耶。』

　　『剛剛休息完之後就沒看過牠的縱影了。』被毒害卻大難不死的蒼也說。

　　『時，你有看到茶在哪裏嗎？』銳問道。

　　『沒有啊。』時嘆道︰『唉，現在這個時勢啊，虞吳我詐，勾心鬥角，比比皆是。茶可能是被什麼東西給拐掉，然後就被賣到不知哪裏去吧。』

　　『咦？時，你旁邊的是什麼？』VARARA指著時旁邊的一個黑色大膠袋問，裏頭好像有什麼東西掙扎活動著……

　　『人肉？』『糖果？』風佐和崇同時問道。

　　『呃，這個嘛……只是垃圾而已。』時不自己地答︰『對了，這個時候，垃圾車也快到了，我也得拿這個去丟。』時吃力時捧起黑膠袋離開了。

　　『這裏可以荒山野嶺，哪來的垃圾車？』蒼疑惑地問。

　　『奇怪……我好像聞到膠袋裏傳出茶葉香味。』銳抓抓頭，又說︰『可能是幻覺吧。』

　　『世途險惡，世途險惡啊——』時一邊走，一邊開心地叫喊著。

　　這幾天來，還沒有任何人或獸看見茶的縱影。茶就像空氣般消聲匿跡了。時說，牠大概被埋在不知哪個山頭裏吧……

_____________________________________________________________


之前時雨不就說要來個角色亂鬥嗎XD？

今次寫得好亂來啊XD(被拖走)
算了，這東西只是寫來過過癮而已，別太在意(被滅)。

----------


## Owla

回:一天一杯茶︰月狂(10/2):

終於名字出來了~=ˇ=

原來他現在叫月狂啊~

月狂以後會不會在其他篇出現呢?

原來與狼共舞的家就是一棵聖誕樹啊...=ˇ=

被他這麼一繳或看來月狂也應該是光明系的了

前面那些邪惡系的在搞什麼啊=口="

忙了這麼久卻被光明系的搶走了......

回:一天一杯茶．特別篇︰幕後格鬥(10/2)

關於這篇...敝獸實在不知道該回什麼才好...XD

整個就是笑到肚子超痛的

唉~怎麼每次這種大亂鬥都是茶遭殃呢?

不是被丟到垃圾山吧...應該是被扔進焚化爐XD

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/10 特別篇：幕後格鬥

等等!?...埋地雷太黑了啦!!(轟)
而且看著這篇是邊看邊笑邊噴茶(誤)
雖然說是幕後.....但是時也太黑了吧!?

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/11

好個勾心鬥角的PK...

實力沒辦法代表一切

黑心大好XD

話說茶日期打錯了...

最後問問茶

給惡搞嗎XD

----------


## 呀杰

看完這一篇幕後格鬥後~~~

才知道原來有很多的獸都很邪惡的啦XDD

那我也要努力地『邪惡』下去啦XDD

----------


## 银狼之吻

好久沒來回複一天一杯茶了啊~

月狂的結局是歡快的大團圓啊~不錯的說~

名字就叫做“月狂”啊，不錯~“月下的狂喜”啊……含義和笨狼以前想的“月下狂暴的XXX”相差好多的說~

特別篇的格鬥，真的噴出來了……

原來時大也是黑暗係的獸啊……以後碰到要躲遠些……

以聖誕樹爲家啊~有意思的設定，但是覺得月狂先生還是和爪大住一起比較有前途~

最後，多謝款待，期待下一杯茶*2……（迷：你還來這招？看我的菠蘿菠蘿蜜！……笨狼：原來火星表面是長這樣子的啊~）

----------


## VARARA

回：幕後格鬥(10/2) 

『是就是閣下的專利，不過俗語說得好︰有錢使得鬼推磨嘛……』時的前肢抓起一把冥錢，排成扇形一邊為自己搧風，一邊觀賞舞被追殺的有趣場面。

不知道為甚麼我看到這一幕狂笑ＸＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ
阿……死光槍阿？
在下的生命力是很強韌的＝　＝+
把我碎成一片片吃下去我還會在你體內鳴叫喔ＸＤＤＤＤＤ
（這就叫餘音繞樑？）（大誤ＸＤＤＤＤ）

雖然說角色的性格沒有很明顯，但劇情的有趣度絕對是100％ＸＤ！
（舉100％的牌子）

好棒>W<加油~~~!!

VARARA

----------


## 風佐笨狼

太奸詐了(指舞

舞：不關我的事，我什麼都不知道(一臉無辜樣

=ˇ=(汗)敗給狙擊槍也算還好的下場吧

話說"狙擊"槍應該是狙擊用的吧= ="""(請忽略

總比被賄賂之類的來的好(遭崇滅

0.0總之是一場大亂鬥

就這樣逗點，句號。

----------


## tsume

*回 特別篇˙幕後格鬥:*
無言中=口=........
看來"一天一杯茶"中,心思單純的獸已經所剩無幾......
小樂,風佐,蒼......我們一起去默哀吧......

舞的那回合我笑的最大聲~
果然...平時最沒戰鬥力的,在戰場上才是最強的......
不過我覺得 時 的陰險程度已經完全不輸茶了@@......(汗)
分身又死一個阿@@a......

不過話說到底是為甚麼要辦這場格鬥阿@@......
而且月狂竟然沒出現??

----------


## 小樂

最近家事繁多...

所以比較沒有空回文真是抱歉吶...|||

回2/10:

沒想到竟然是快樂結局阿...囧"

全部整合起來的話..

應該是描述主角的心境成長吧 ~ 

不過在這篇主角也太容易相信別人了吧 ~ XD"

竟然真的隨隨便便跟著不認識的狼人走阿...囧"?!

感覺有點好騙 ~ XD"  (炸

回2/11:

很好..連續2篇都是讓某樂噴茶的作品..囧"

好歹死神應該不算是活的吧...

所以應該不會再死了啦...=口="

不過看到銀貓被炸到的慘況...

或許被動物追殺真的來的好點...XD"

不過時把茶綁走後下杯茶該怎麼辦阿 囧!!

只好等茶自行爬出來 ~ ?  XD" (炸

----------


## a70701111

2/9
呃……
因為作自己，所以犧牲親情？
茶茶的黑暗系，果然夠黑暗。
沒想到，這位角色，到最後仍然沒辦法擺脫。
嗯……之後還會有後續吧？
有點想看……
2/10
又多了一隻新獸。
算是其中的一點點光明吧。
茶茶打這篇的時候，有沒有發抖阿XD
到時候過敏就不好摟。
但是，這篇也代表了一件事情……
就是人類與狼人，可以互相共處吧。
2/11
所有的角色出現，來個大亂打。
不過很明顯的，有獸鑑入禁斷金手指。
果然是作者都會偏心呢……
每篇都有一定程度的笑點……
茶茶看來還是廢了一點心思。

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰飛翔(12/2)

　　我喜歡看鳥類，看飛機，看會飛翔的物體。

　　我總是躺在床上，用望遠鏡觀看窗外。在這小小的圓圓的鏡筒裏，時而可以看到一隻孤高的蒼鷹，時而是龐大的鐵鳥，有時候甚至會看到一個白膠袋突兀地插進鏡頭中，像水母般在半空中載浮載沈，飄到連它自己也不知道的地方去。

　　在這小小的圓圓的望遠鏡筒裏的世界，永遠都會有新的事物，永遠都比萬花筒的世界要有趣得多。



　　我現在又把全副精神集中在鏡筒的世界裏。不知道今天它又會給我什麼樣的驚喜。

　　嗯，我已經看到了。那是一頭我從沒看過的，藍色的……

　　藍色的……

　　藍色的飛龍？

　　我的心馬上揪緊起來，手也不禁在發顫了。我甚至不敢眨一下眼。

　　牠有著天藍色的背脊，白色的腹部。要不是現在臨近黃昏，天空是黃澄澄的一片，牠就會跟天色融為一體，遠看就只是朵飄得較快的白雲。

　　牠有著一對非常，非常寬大的翼，就跟一般神話故事中所描寫的一樣。

　　牠是真的！是真的飛龍！

　　我興奮得差點要從床上跳起來。不，應該說，要是我真的能跳起來，我一定會這麼做的。

　　「飛龍——！」我對著窗外大喊著，儘管牠不可能聽到。

　　從此，我每天都會去找尋不尋常的白雲。



　　今天我仍在作我如常作的事，只是今天我一手握望遠鏡觀察飛龍，另一手用原子筆素描。

　　本應我是全神貫注在這兩件事的，但電話突然不安分地大叫，讓我稍一分神，眼睛就跟丟了飛龍。

　　「噢。」我痛叫一聲，因為在平日的藍天裏找回藍色的飛龍是件很費時的事，看來我又得多花一兩個小時才能完成素描了。

　　「喂？」我不快地接起了床頭的電話。

　　「(消音)的！你什麼時候才肯交房租！」是房東的罵聲。

　　「呃……真對不起，我下個星期會交的了。」我趕忙道歉。

　　「你再不交的話，別怪我不客氣！」房東又罵了幾句髒話，才掛了線。

　　我皺了皺眉頭。唉，我不是不想交，可是我不能工作攢錢，根本就沒錢可交啊。

　　被房東這麼一騷擾，我也沒心情再畫下去了，只好放下了紙筆，暫時睡覺去了。



　　我這一覺睡得並不好。我總覺得有什麼東西在盯著我似的，而且窗外的風聲也特別的大。

　　終於我受不了了，起床一看。天呀！我做夢也在想的飛龍，竟就在窗外看著我！

　　『這幾天你都在監視我喔。』牠開口說話了。牠竟會開口說話。

　　「對……對不起。」我耳根發燙，一時間也不知道該說什麼，唯有低頭道歉。

　　『哈，不用啦。我又沒有怪你。』飛龍不禁笑了一聲。

　　牠這一笑讓我放鬆了不少，我剛才還以為牠要發怒，然後把我一口吞掉呢。

　　『說起來，你為什麼要看我呢？』飛龍直接進入了正題。

　　「嗯……只是因為……因為我喜歡飛翔的感覺啦。」我支支吾吾地答。

　　飛龍往這邊靠近了一點。『那麼，你想試試飛翔的感覺麼？』

　　我有點不可置信的看著飛龍，從牠那烏溜溜的眼珠裏看不到開玩笑的意思。

　　『我是說真的。』牠露出一個友善的微笑。



　　我從沒跟天空如此相近過。似乎只要我對夜空伸手，我就能摘下一兩顆星星下來。

　　『怎麼沒有反應。不開心嗎？』飛龍一邊飛，一邊問我。

　　「不，我很開心。能飛的感覺真好。」我說。

　　『那麼喜歡飛的話，叫你爸媽帶你去坐飛機不就行了？』飛龍疑惑地問道。

　　「他們帶不了我坐。」我保持平衡，緩緩躺在飛龍背上，看著天說︰「因為，他們都在那邊。」

　　飛龍沒有回答。

　　「在我小時候，孤兒院的院長就跟我說︰在我剛出世那一天，我的爸媽就成了天上的星。」我伸出雙手「抓」住一把星星。「我連他們長什麼樣子都不知道呢。他們到底變成了哪顆星？是這一顆？還是哪一顆？」

　　飛龍深呼了一口氣。

　　「我本來還能靠自己糊口。可是前一陣子，我下半身突然癱瘓了。醫生說那是遺傳病變。」我對著天空說。「我連自己都照顧不了，可今天房東還來追討我的房租。在地上生活真是艱難得可以，哈。」我悽涼地笑一聲。

　　『……其實你並不喜歡飛。』飛龍淡淡地說。

　　「可是我想飛，很想飛。」我閉上眼，讓風輕拂過來，想像爸媽在輕吻我的臉龐。

　　我從沒跟天空如此相近過。



　　「我想飛。」我重覆說︰「我想飛。」

　　『……那就，飛翔吧。』

　　我感到一陣冷風灌進了背脊。我回頭一看，只見我從飛龍的背上滑下。

　　我看見我……？

　　『飛吧。』飛龍對我微笑。

　　「飛吧。」我回應牠。

　　就讓那沈重的軀體往下墮，墮到二萬尺下的人間地獄吧。

　　就讓風提起輕盈的我，送我上二萬尺上的天空，送我到爸媽那裏。

　　爸媽，就在那裏。

　　我張開雙手，往星空飛翔……

_____________________________________________________________


抱歉又欠茶了囧TL
因為我又病了(死)。

今天出場的是新獸。照例讓大家猜牠是誰。
順便猜猜看牠是什麼勢力的(笑)。

牠可是唯一會飛的獸哩。
我怎能不好好利用這點寫文章XD(炸)

其實「飛翔」這個題目，我四個月前就寫了一次。
原文︰飛翔
嗯……應該有進步一點吧(呆)？

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/12

飛...

是很多人的夢想吧

有的是追求自由 有的是追求輕鬆

甚至是..解放

話說這次的新獸


就是...

    呀杰對吧XD

而且是邪惡030/

----------


## 呀杰

TO:好喝的茶

啊....這一篇的飛龍@口@"

是我嗎XDD(被巴爛....自認嗎??


邪惡

    啊~如果是的話就是『邪惡』的小杰嘍.....

殺人吧@V@"....把他們全都送進地獄吧...哇哈哈哈.....

注: )邪惡的小杰的背部是黑色的喔!!......(不要緊啦!!XDD     
    


TO:月嵐

啊…你什麼知道是我啊??(炸飛

我沒有那麼壞的喔!!


哈哈

    (眾人:『你去死吧!誰也知道你邪惡啊!』)

----------


## a70701111

2/12
飛翔等於死亡？
這篇很難得出現龍族呢。
不過他的畫到最後面還是沒有完成。
最後面也不知道會怎樣了。
對茶茶來說，沒有結尾才是某方面的好吧？

----------


## 影曲

越是在高空飛翔
就越是接近天堂~

死亡就是到達天堂~

話說猜不出來是哪隻新獸QAQ

----------


## 雲月

回覆：2/12 飛翔

這杯茶有悲傷的味道~
唔~這次新獸是呀杰吧??~
是邪惡的一方嗎~?
茶感冒多休息吧~
不然感冒加重又要等更久才能喝茶了~(被拖)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

燦笑+拍手

好棒的茶

少數雖然沒有血腥卻很有趣的文

0.0如果我是主角大概也希望能做在龍背上飛吧(狼不會飛

誰說的，我想飛就飛，誰也阻止不暸我...

這次的新獸，算是半邪惡半善良吧

讓受害者再自己最幸福的一霎那死亡

他，是帶著滿足笑容面對死神的

茶大阿，身體要照顧好，最近天氣多變，注意身體阿

----------


## VARARA

回  飛翔:
品嚐茉莉清茶的淡淡香氣……（廣告狀ＸＤ）

這是第一次讓在下感覺到，死掉死得很舒服的茶。（趴下+搖尾）

以目前來看的屬性是這樣的……
呀杰：仁慈地讓主角達成心願，使用殺人手段。
（VARARA:即使命運無法改變，仍用曲子撫慰他人的心。）<-這麼說我很殘忍?XD|||

在下感覺是中立的XD~~~

這篇茶的清香，在下很喜歡^^

來~(遞好人卡)+(被打XD)


VARARA

----------


## 呀杰

原來小獸是一隻仁慈的『死神』啊>v<

真的是太好了歐!!!

感謝茶大了歐...文章我收下嘍-v-

----------


## tsume

*回 飛翔(2/12/08 ):*
呀杰是飛龍嗎@@?
還以為是狼阿......
那應該就是呀杰錯不了!!
應該是中立獸吧@@~
因為如果是邪惡獸
結局應該更......(大家都知道的啦XD~)

茶茶又傷風啦@@......
衣服穿得不夠多啦
光有毛是不夠的的!!(爆)
祝茶茶趕快好起來~

----------


## 呀杰

> 呀杰是飛龍嗎@@? 
> 還以為是狼阿...... 
> 那應該就是呀杰錯不了!! 
> 應該是中立獸吧@@~ 
> 因為如果是邪惡獸 
> 結局應該更......(大家都知道的啦XD~)


TO:tsume大

啊…原本小獸也想當隻狼的說(炸XD

因為小獸在想狼獸設的時候.....想來想去都想不到新的『概念』,

而且加上有獸叫我不如想一下『飛龍』,結果就當了龍啦喔(被打XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

一天一杯茶︰敲門(13/2)

　　我被困在一個狹窄的房間裏。我好像從出生開始就在這裏了。至於是誰困住我的，我也不曉得。或許根沒有誰把我禁錮，只是我應該在這個牢房，我就在這裏了。

　　房間裏放著好多好多東西，多到從小到大都住在這裏的我也數不完。其實，我也忘了這裏到底有什麼。有時候我悶起來，就會在房間裏東找找，西找找。有時候找到驚喜，有時候找到傷悲。

　　但不論如何，我就是活在這個狹窄的房間裏，活在這個狹窄的世界裏。我餓了，外頭的人會送來食物；渴了，就會送來水。我需要什麼，基本上牢房外的人就會給我什麼。這個人或許就只需要我待在這裏，僅此而已。



　　圍著這房間裏的是四堵厚實的牆，連天花板也是封嚴的。只有房門上有一扇窗，那是唯一一處能看到小片外面世界的地方。

　　每天，我總會在窗外看到好多好多人。有些是我熟識的，有些卻是從不見過的。以好奇的目光就從那扇窗戶外投射進來。有些人甚至把臉貼上來，想要看清我是什麼樣子似的。也有些人用一些東西，想逗我過去他那邊。

　　不過，儘管窗外的人再怎麼做，他們還是僅能看到一扇窗能看到的東西罷了。沒有人會打開那厚實的房門，也沒有人打得開。

　　但每天還是有好多好多的人透過這扇窗戶看我，儘管他們也知道他們看不透徹。

　　我開始對始感到煩厭，但也沒故意去恐嚇他們離開，因為那只會適得其反罷了。

　　然後，我在那一大堆的東西裏頭，找到了一個驚喜。這是一塊窗簾布，而且布上印有我的樣子。

　　當我掛上了窗簾布之後，我終於可以安心地睡個恬靜的覺。



　　那已經是很久以前的事了。

　　當我知道我睡了很長一覺的時候，同時也意味著我醒來了。

　　當我上次蓋上了窗戶，我就睡了很久，直至現在才起來。

　　我看看周圍，這裏是哪裏？

　　我想了很久，才知道自己仍處身在房間裏，仍然是在這四堵牆圍成的小空間裏。不過我太久沒看過這裏，對這裏已覺得陌生了。我甚至有一刻忘記了，自己一直居住的地方長什麼樣子。

　　果然，睡得太久，就什麼都麻木了。



　　我忽然想起，我為什麼會醒來。

　　咯、咯、咯。

　　噢，該死的聲音。是誰在敲門？

　　我走到門邊豎起耳朵細聽。敲門聲持續了片刻，然後我聽到一點細微的雜聲，接點便沒了動靜。

　　我撕下那代替了我很久的窗簾布，赫然發現一頭白狼坐在外頭看著我。

　　『我還以為你醒不來了。』牠笑道，笑得很不自然。

　　「我還以為你走了。」我淡淡地答。

　　『你怎麼在這裏啊？』

　　「因為我本來就在這裏。」我漫不經心地答著。

　　『沒打算出去？』

　　「我對外面的世界沒興趣。」我別過頭，不再理會白狼。

　　外面的世界？那是什麼……？



　　咯咯。

　　「又是你呀。」

　　『又是我嘛。』牠咧嘴而笑。

　　「你到底想做什麼。」我帶點微怒地看著白狼。

　　『看到同類被困，想救你出去罷了。』

　　「不。」我答︰「外面有什麼好的？」

　　『說實話，沒什麼好的。一個搞不好，連自己怎麼死也不知道。』白狼無奈地答。『不過，你一直困在裏頭，也不好吧。』

　　「我出不來。」我說。

　　『要是我能打開它呢？』白狼仍死心不息地問。

　　「那我不想出來。」我換了個方式說。「既然外面和裏面都不好，那我為什麼要出去？」

　　白狼答不出話，只好走了。



　　只是牠沒多久又來了。從我醒來開始，窗外已經再沒有任何人過來看我，卻換成了頭白狼，不時就走過來煩我。

　　今天牠又來了。

　　「你真的很閑。」我白了牠一眼。「都說——」

　　『我知道你，我知道。』白狼帶著微笑。『我不過就是來陪你聊聊天罷了。』

　　「我沒什麼可以說的。」我說完，走到房間最角落的暗處。

　　『你又想睡覺了啊？』白狼皺皺眉，道︰『不知道要到什麼時候才能再醒來呢。』

　　「最好不要醒來。」這是我睡前的最後一句話。



　　咯、咯、咯。

　　「你真的很討厭。」我輕揉惺忪睡眼，對窗外的白狼說。

　　『呵，當初我就是用這種方法叫你起來的。』牠笑了一下，又突然用嚴肅的語氣說︰『啊，不對。喂，出大事了，你得快逃出來。』

　　「有什麼事？」

　　『起火災了，沒多久就會燒到來這裏頭。快走吧。』白狼著急地說。

　　「就算天要塌下來了，我也出不來呀。」我答。「你走你的吧。」



　　『……真的出不來嗎？』

　　白狼竟出現在我面前。牠竟也進來牢房裏了。

　　『房門根本沒鎖。』牠說。

　　「對啊，房間根本沒鎖。」我重覆白狼的話。

　　『……你早就知道的。』牠盯著我。

　　「或許我忘了。」我笑了笑。「或許我忘了怎麼出去。」

　　這時候，我已經看得見房間外冒起些許火光和煙霧。

　　『瞧，』白狼說︰『再不走就要被燒死了。』

　　「是嗎？我不在意。」我打了個呵欠，道︰「我要睡了，請出去吧。」

　　白狼嘆了一口氣，說︰『或許我不該敲門的。』

　　「沒錯。而且你應該去把我的門關上。」我說。

　　然後，我繼續睡我的覺。我終於又可以睡個恬靜的覺。
_____________________________________________________________

我先要說明︰儘管有點像，不過我不是在說什麼「動物園裏的狼」喔(炸)。
最近我好像喜歡上抽象茶了XD
房間、窗簾布、主角睡覺、茶(白狼)、沒鎖的門、火災都各自代表了一種事物，請來猜吧(燦笑)。

嗯？要提示嗎？
主角是一頭白狼，牠的名字就叫好喝的茶。

在此我要感謝小樂喔。
因為這杯茶的靈感就是從心之旋律裏來的(笑)。

----------


## 呀杰

囧.....不是吧....火燒到也不走....

而選擇留在原地等待死神的來臨........

難道主角真的是討厭這個世界了嗎???


XDD

    茶你也太懶了吧XDD

----------


## 小樂

回2/13:

阿阿...好久的文哩吶 XD"

房間、窗簾布、主角睡覺 ...

意味著被自己的心靈困住,但選擇逃避、無視..   ?

茶(白狼)、沒鎖的門、火災...

雖然早已知道可以解脫的方法,早已知道的事實被說出來也不為所動,
寧願繼續選擇睜一隻眼閉一隻眼,讓自己自取滅亡 ? 

好啦...盡量翻出來了..orz

符合度應該沒50%吧 ~ XD"

----------


## VARARA

還是走出來會比較好XD

我還遇過更過分的

他們笑我們這些走在外面的人是白痴，但自己卻去接受痛苦的束縛，還以為這是一種快樂。

瘋了瘋了……

好多人都瘋了！

我瘋還是別人瘋呢？

大家都是正常的，因為大家都瘋了ＸＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ

阿哈哈哈哈哈varavaravara的啦~~~~~


(果然寫完小說來回文會回出怪怪的東西@@)

VARARA

----------


## tsume

*回 敲門(2/13/8 ):* 
某爪是覺得相似度80%

等一下!!
被困住的狼叫作"好喝的茶"
但外面那隻白狼不也是茶嗎=口="?
茶茶你又在搞神祕了>"< (爆)

----------


## T-Bone

飛翔
其實死亡一直都是慈悲的，無論貧賤富貴一律平等
可惜人類的信仰總是標榜善良上天堂作惡下地獄
天堂與地獄都是人心所創造出來的．．．
這杯茶相當有所感覺呢～有脫離世俗的FU喔（茶）

敲門
有點像是我目前的工作跟人生呢．．．
不同的人生階段有不一樣的想法（求穩定VS求變化）
生命就是那麼的詭異，或許改天他會想出門呢（煙）

----------


## 雲月

回覆:2/13 敲門

房間、窗簾布、主角睡覺、茶(白狼)、沒鎖的門、火災
心房、不清楚、自我封閉、主角的內心(?)、心防的門(?)、即將發生的事
大致上某貓認為是這樣~
看樣子茶好像又有心事了.....

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

回2/13

房間、窗簾布、主角睡覺、茶(白狼)、沒鎖的門、火災

心房ˋ偽裝ˋ逃避ˋ真正的自己ˋ突破迷惘的道路ˋ逃避累計出來的災難

也許吧030"

有種熟悉的感覺...

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ＴＯ飛翔
　　那種爽快的死法真不錯（誤）
　　嗯～想要自由的飛
　　那必須先有翅膀

　　沒有翅膀怎麼半？

　　那就依靠腳下的土地
　　肆意的奔跑吧！

ＴＯ敲門
　　啊啊啊啊！
　　熟悉的感覺啊！

　　剛開始的時候是會想出去的
　　只是後來就．．．
　　心死的人，說什麼都沒用了
　　該過去的，怎麼挽留都是徒增痛苦而已

　　好久沒回（被巴）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

淺水好久了說(被毆飛  不過私事真的太多 搞到小獸沒時間上狼版喝茶


今天就先回特別篇

好個邪惡的打鬥阿XD

最後是時獲勝了??

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應  特別篇︰幕後格鬥(11/2)
看完後~笑到肚子痛+噴茶...

喔~我還贏了第一輪耶~(狙擊槍好棒啊)  :Wink:  
但是~到第二輪對上鬼魂子彈就失效了(逃)   :Shocked:  
到決勝輪~茶被拐走了還被裝進塑膠袋  :Confused:  

忽然想到一個問題~
如果垃圾車是開往垃圾焚化廠的話??那..........
所以..."時"是最後的勝利者(贏家)!?  :wuf_e_wtf:  

回應  飛翔(12/2)
飛吧~主角~飛到快樂的天堂與親人們相會吧!!(解脫一切)
做的好飛龍~讓主角在最幸福的時候結束生命!!(死而無憾)

新獸是 "呀杰" 應該是屬於中立但偏點邪惡吧  :Wink: 

回應   敲門(13/2)
任何的門都可以由外人藉著工具或手段開啟或關閉
但是~只有心門是自己才能夠打開的~外人只能給予一些協助
自己如不願打開心門~那麼沒人打的開...

"生命曾可貴~親情價更高~若因自由故~兩者皆可拋"沒寫錯吧?? 
(失火了~還不走) 我想主角想要尋求另依重層面的自由吧  :Rolling Eyes:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
天氣多變化~茶大要注意保暖喔~保重身體...
哈啾~我感冒了...鑽進窩裡睡~(頭暈中)  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 好喝的茶

啊啊，先說一下「敲門」裏各事物象徵意義唄。

所謂「房間」「門外的人」，其實是一體的。
房間是心房(恭喜銀貓猜對了)，門外的人是身體。
心房裏的東西，不用說，是心事。
房間上的門，是心扉。門上的窗，是與外界溝通的地方，可以當作是靈魂之窗。

窗簾布是面具(恭喜楓羽 月嵐猜對了)，但窗簾布是從心事從找出來的，它也是心事的一部份。所以，窗簾布並不全然是虛假，那僅是用來遮住自己更多的心事罷了。

把門窗封上和睡覺，的確是指主角自我封閉，銀貓、小樂、楓羽都說對了(笑)。

門沒有鎖著，意味著，其實主角是可以走出來的，但牠並沒有這麼做。
甚至，後來連茶也過來拉主角走了，主角也不走。
甚至，連火災也發生了，主角寧死也不走。
(文中的火災，可以是一些困難、危險，是會迫使別人敞開心扉的各種誘因。)
這就是說，主角執著要獨自一個。

最後，茶和主角的關係，大家也知道了吧。其實都是同一體。
呵，這不過是說，連自己也不了解自己罷了(笑)。



別以為我又有什麼心事，因為這茶寫的是以前的我(茶)。
我可是寫得非常開心的(茶)。

----------


## 好喝的茶

有關於一天一杯茶

最近我很常做一件事︰打開空白的記事本，然後兩手放在鍵盤上，發呆。
是的，我發覺自己對寫文章感到困難了。

明明，腦子裏有好多好多靈感，肚子裏的墨水也沒乾涸，但手就是不肯聽話。
我的文件裏有十四份稿子。我早就計劃好每一份稿的主題和大綱。照理說，跟著定好的大綱去寫一篇文章應該不會難得到哪裏去。
不過，真的要寫出來才知道，腦裏所想的並不能全然成為手中所打的。

我還記得為什麼《一天一杯茶》會出現。
在去年１１月１７日，我心血來潮，隨意寫了篇文章《不夜》。當時我還手癢把自己的角色給寫進去。
然後接連幾天，我也隨意各寫了一篇文。後來我把這些文集在一起，就成為《一天一杯茶》了。
當初我會寫文章，僅是讓自己有個空間發洩心情，甚至只是用來消磨時間的。
但當我起了「一天一杯茶」這個名字時，我也同時向自己發出了一個挑戰︰我要挑戰自己到底能寫多久。

到目前為止，我總共泡了９１杯茶。
我並不是泡不了第９２杯，而是……我對自己的茶有要求了，還越來越高。
我漸漸發覺，原來泡一杯好茶，一點也不簡單。
至少，我開始覺得，用一天的時間根本就泡不了一杯令我滿意的茶。

所以，我決定中止《一天一杯茶》的挑戰了。
我寧願少泡一杯茶，也不願泡出一杯壞茶。
這個短篇故事集，我仍然會繼續寫下去，只是我不限制自己一定一天得寫一篇，而是限制自己，一定得寫一篇好文章。
請各位容我多一點時間，讓我找出更香的茶葉，更甘甜的熱水，更適合的茶杯，去泡一杯更好的茶。

----------


## 雲月

茶呀~咱個是很期待你泡的茶喔~
只要你盡力了~那就是杯好茶~
我們都可以從茶裡品嘗出你的心思啊~
所以盡力就好囉!!

----------


## VARARA

回覆：有關於一天一杯茶

92，是個不簡單的數目。
92，是個里程碑。

ＸＤ。

能持續約三個月，確實不簡單＠＠
而從文章中也看到茶越泡越好了︿︿

很高興92只是個里程碑，不是終點^^
在下寫長篇，也是斷斷續續（課業忙）顛顛頗頗（考試差繼續寫）
但換得不錯的表達能力，那些數學考卷，值得！（被打ＸＤ）

加油喔︿︿
期待下一杯好茶！

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## tsume

每天泡茶
茶茶一定也累了
就讓自己好好放鬆
休息一下吧XD~

茶茶千萬不要覺得茶泡得不好
我們大家可都是喝得很開心呢^^

話說茶也泡了第91杯了
那麼...為了鼓勵茶茶
到了第100杯時
我來給茶茶一個驚喜好了~(呵呵......)(謎:你笑個啥啊!!??)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

茶茶辛苦了~

大家之所以那麼支持你

並不是因為每天都有文章能看

而是因為你願意跟大家分享

無私的奉獻

一天要寫一篇文章是不容易的

如果你因為要趕泡茶而消耗太多精神

我們也會慚愧的呢...

也該是來點回饋的時候了?(笑)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

回應  有關於一天一杯茶
茶茶辛苦了~每天一杯茶~辛苦您了  :wuffer_angel:  
小狼我會跟大家一起支持你的  :Wink:  
茶大泡的茶都是好茶~不管有每有加糖都很好喝... :P

----------


## 瀟湘

終於還是到了這一天。
老實說一連三個月，一天一文真的是令本獸佩服你的毅力；儘管並不是每篇都喜
歡，但是都有可觀之處的文章也令我暗暗讚嘆。

而今既然你決定重質不重量，本獸也自將靜靜觀看，在下風處繼續品著茶香。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

抱歉因為某些原因遲了好些天才回覆。

回11/2(特別篇)：
嗯，我變得那麼腹黑了嘛？XD
也好，茶高興就好，畢竟分身死不完XDD（被眾獸打爆）

回12/2(飛翔)：
嗯，就劇情與描寫方式來看應該是中立的獸吧？
願主角就這樣化作星星，與父母團聚吧。（茶）

回13/2(敲門)：
嗯，這杯茶算是小獸印象中，最接近於「死神的歌謠」中故事的一杯呢。
像是終身關閉在密室中，房中滿滿的物品，飲食也有一定的供給等等。
既然不願走出去，那不妨就這樣做個好夢吧。

這兩杯都是「封閉」與「束縛」類型的茶呢。
前者是與雙親的隔絕，以及肉體上的束縛；
後者則是與外面世界的隔絕，及內心的束縛。

還好是過去的茶，不然小獸還不知道該怎麼辦才好呢……（苦笑）

回 有關於一天一杯茶：
記得很久之前就有看到一篇獸友的回文，其中有提到牠好像一次喝了九十多杯的樣子。
－－還是說茶只計算「本篇」的茶呢？
嗯，其實以毅力來說，91已經是個滿多作家都碰不著的數字了。
像我和崇就沒持續多久……（被打飛）

茶對自己的要求愈來愈嚴苛了呀。
雖然不希望茶累壞自己，不過小獸依然期待著茶所「精選」的每一杯好茶哦^^

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 抱歉因為某些原因遲了好些天才回覆。
> 
> 回11/2(特別篇)：
> 嗯，我變得那麼腹黑了嘛？XD
> 也好，茶高興就好，畢竟分身死不完XDD（被眾獸打爆）
> 
> 回12/2(飛翔)：
> 嗯，就劇情與描寫方式來看應該是中立的獸吧？
> 願主角就這樣化作星星，與父母團聚吧。（茶）
> ...


呃...沒想到有獸會記得這件事情...

小獸只是當初這篇篇頭給的11 12月份再加上到28頁的茶總共80杯...

之後茶也說其實不只小獸喝的80杯呢030/

----------


## a70701111

2/13
呃……
查察到底要把他放出來的意義在哪呢？
好難想像且感覺怪異。
還是說黑暗系的茶茶想到另外一方面的詭計(？)
可是看完後，又沒有這樣的感覺。
他只希望安靜的過完一切……是嗎？

慢慢來吧……
只要感覺想不出來時……
停止是最好的沉澱。
當你照到那些最好的東西時。
別忘了在泡上一杯好喝的茶喔。

----------

